# OOC Sword of Valor, Wrath of the Righteous AP by MLeibrock and Scotley



## Scotley

Here is the spiffy new Out of Character thread for the game. We will now retire the recruiting thread.

In Character Thread

Rogue's Gallery

Recruiting Thread


----------



## Leif

Hello again, all.


----------



## Leif

Trivia time:  Name, if you can, the song and artist whose music is heard in the currently running Cialis commercial?


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Trivia time:  Name, if you can, the song and artist whose music is heard in the currently running Cialis commercial?




Not sure I've seen one recently. Didn't they do one with a Ronnettes song? Be my baby? 

I'd guess that AC/DC doing 'Let's get it up' would be very appropriate.


----------



## Shayuri

Scotley, I'm going to have Thorn make a circuit of the tower at ground level and try to see/hear signs of occupation. 

Need a Perception check, I expect...anything else?


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Not sure I've seen one recently. Didn't they do one with a Ronnettes song? Be my baby?
> 
> I'd guess that AC/DC doing 'Let's get it up' would be very appropriate.



It turns out that the ad in question is from 2011.  Sorry.  Anyway, it was Howlin' Wolf's "Smokestack Lightning."


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> Scotley, I'm going to have Thorn make a circuit of the tower at ground level and try to see/hear signs of occupation.
> 
> Need a Perception check, I expect...anything else?




Yes, Perception and acrobatics. That rubble out back is tricky!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> It turns out that the ad in question is from 2011.  Sorry.  Anyway, it was Howlin' Wolf's "Smokestack Lightning."




Heh, 'Smokestack Lightning' almost as good as 'let's get it up'.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Checking in.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Sorry guys - weekend was a busy one, and work kicked my butt today. Haven't even had time to give the much praised opening post a good read. I'll try to dig into it first thing tomorrow AM.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Heh, 'Smokestack Lightning' almost as good as 'let's get it up'.



Really?  Hmm, guess there must be something wrong with me, then, because I like "Let's Get It Up" much better.

Here are a couple of versions of Smokestack Lightning plus a few other tidbits:

Smokestack Lightning - Howlin' Wolf
Smokestack Lightning LIVE - Howlin' Wolf
Got My Mojo Workin' - Muddy Waters
Texas Flood - Larry "Totsy" Davis (Yes, he did it before Stevie Ray Vaughn!)
Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughn - the ultimate!
More Stevie Ray! -- "Austin City Limits" appearance in 1989
This last one is kinda long (30:01), but it is AWESOME!


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:


> Sorry guys - weekend was a busy one, and work kicked my butt today. Haven't even had time to give the much praised opening post a good read. I'll try to dig into it first thing tomorrow AM.




I can't take too much credit for the opening post. I did copy about half of it from the adventure. I did at least clean it up a little bit this morning since there were a few errors from the copying and typos. Anyway, no rush. You aren't the only strangler straggler.


----------



## Shayuri

Yeah, loads of people strangle. Heck, I've done some strangling myself.

*looks nervously around*

What? What did I say?


----------



## Kaodi

I am intentionally straggling in hopes of finding the right moment for a cheesy one-liner.


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> Yeah, loads of people strangle. Heck, I've done some strangling myself.
> 
> *looks nervously around*
> 
> What? What did I say?




Curse you auto correct!


----------



## Scotley

Kaodi said:


> I am intentionally straggling in hopes of finding the right moment for a cheesy one-liner.




You've obviously come to the right game!


----------



## Queenie

I am back! 

However, I had very little sleep while I was away (2-4 hours a night) and my flight was really delayed so I got in super late last night. I probably need another day or two to recover to make an appropriate opening post for myself. I'm getting a little old for these kinds of hijinks lol.


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> I am back!
> 
> However, I had very little sleep while I was away (2-4 hours a night) and my flight was really delayed so I got in super late last night. I probably need another day or two to recover to make an appropriate opening post for myself. I'm getting a little old for these kinds of hijinks lol.




Welcome back. Take your time. You haven't missed much as yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Queenie said:


> I am back!
> 
> However, I had very little sleep while I was away (2-4 hours a night) and my flight was really delayed so I got in super late last night. I probably need another day or two to recover to make an appropriate opening post for myself. I'm getting a little old for these kinds of hijinks lol.




Old!? Ha, your what - 29? all the rest are like 40 to 50's. I hear Fenrus is 165-ish! *snicker* Actually I am probably the eldest one at 51. I may have 11 operations and a good dozon or so post op procedures under my belt, I bet Leif tops that.


----------



## Queenie

Thanks Scotley. It's definitely going to take some brain power to make a post to keep up with these guys lol. 



Scott DeWar said:


> Old!? Ha, your what - 29? all the rest are like 40 to 50's. I hear Fenrus is 165-ish! *snicker* Actually I am probably the eldest one at 51. I may have 11 operations and a good dozon or so post op procedures under my belt, I bet Leif tops that.




Yes, last year I celebrated my 11th annual 29th birthday. I've been told I don't look or act my age... I'll take it. 

As for Fenris, my daughter thinks he's 97. Probably has to do with the skunk stripe in his beard lol. 

51 isn't old btw. It's all in the attitude.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Queenie said:


> Thanks Scotley. It's definitely going to take some brain power to make a post to keep up with these guys lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, last year I celebrated my 11th annual 29th birthday. I've been told I don't look or act my age... I'll take it.
> 
> As for Fenris, my daughter thinks he's 97. Probably has to do with the skunk stripe in his beard lol.
> 
> 51 isn't old btw. It's all in the attitude.




My beard is salt and peppah. So I was only off by a few years then.

As for attitude, then I should be like 14?


----------



## Guest 11456

Scott DeWar said:


> Actually I am probably the eldest one at 51.




Got ya beat. I am 52 now but soon will be 53.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I bow to you oh ancient one.


----------



## Queenie

Scott DeWar said:


> So I was only off by a few years then. ]




If a few = 11 then yes lol. 

So, we have a few seasoned gamers here. Higher wisdoms all around?


----------



## Kaodi

I am 29 for the 2nd time,  .


----------



## Leif

Queenie said:


> As for Fenris, my daughter thinks he's 97. Probably has to do with the skunk stripe in his beard lol.



Oh, that's LOW, Queenie!  My beard was almostr totally black when I first grew it 10-12 years ago.  Should have kept it, but I shaved.  Regrew it starting in about last September.  Now it's mostly salt, with a sprinkling of pepper.  The 'stache has fared a bit better, but only a bit.



Scott DeWar said:


> Old!? Ha, your what - 29? all the rest are like 40 to 50's. I hear Fenrus is 165-ish! *snicker* Actually I am probably the eldest one at 51. I may have 11 operations and a good dozen or so post op procedures under my belt, I bet Leif tops that.



I only remember about 4 or 5 operations.  Maybe seven.  Of course, the really tricky ones were done while I was in a coma, so....  There had to be at least 3 done to fix what was busted while I had my snooze button punched.  I didn't count the simple stuff like broken bones, but come to think of it, I needed extensive work on one knee and one ankle, too, so that's propbably at least 4 more right there.  I was 26 at the time of the Great Crash, and I'm happy to report that I've almost reached the 21st anniversary of my "second birthday".

WAITAMINNIT??!! Are we Bragging about this or looking for sympathy?  ALMS??


----------



## Queenie

Mowgli, your PM box is full


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> Oh, that's LOW, Queenie!  My beard was almostr totally black when I first grew it 10-12 years ago.  Should have kept it, but I shaved.  Regrew it starting in about last September.  Now it's mostly salt, with a sprinkling of pepper.  The 'stache has fared a bit better, but only a bit.




I find salt and pepper very distinguished ;-) 




Leif said:


> I only remember about 4 or 5 operations.  Maybe seven.  Of course, the really tricky ones were done while I was in a coma, so....  There had to be at least 3 done to fix what was busted while I had my snooze button punched.  I didn't count the simple stuff like broken bones, but come to think of it, I needed extensive work on one knee and one ankle, too, so that's propbably at least 4 more right there.  I was 26 at the time of the Great Crash, and I'm happy to report that I've almost reached the 21st anniversary of my "second birthday".
> 
> WAITAMINNIT??!! Are we Bragging about this or looking for sympathy?  ALMS??




I'm afraid to ask what happened. To both of you. And, how did we end up with a whole bunch of people with major medical issues???


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Queenie said:


> Mowgli, your PM box is full




Wow - that *never* happens to me! Thanks for letting me know - it's got some room now.


----------



## Queenie

Mowgli said:


> Wow - that *never* happens to me! Thanks for letting me know - it's got some room now.




No problem! I sent you a PM


----------



## Shayuri

With Perception 33, can Thorn make out anything they're saying?


----------



## rangerjohn

[MENTION=3565]Scott[/MENTION] De War

I answered you hp dilemma in the recruitment thread.  You missed your champion bonus.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Found my error. Thank you!


----------



## Queenie

Take 2:  

How old are everybody's characters? Keva is OLD, got that, but I'm not sure about any others... and quick look over character sheets I didn't see it.


----------



## Shayuri

Thorn's far too mysterious to tell!

...

Oh ok, she's earlyish 20's.


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Thorn's far too mysterious to tell!
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh ok, she's earlyish 20's.




Thanks!

Somehow I don't think Thorn would like to go dress shopping with Lia.


----------



## Guest 11456

Queenie said:


> Take 2:
> 
> How old are everybody's characters? Keva is OLD, got that, but I'm not sure about any others... and quick look over character sheets I didn't see it.




Isolde is 22. But what is really odd is your character is 18? Aasimars reach adulthood at 60, so compared to humans at 15 that would make equivalent to about a 4 1/2 year old human.


----------



## Queenie

Tailspinner said:


> Isolde is 22. But what is really odd is your character is 18? Aasimars reach adulthood at 60, so compared to humans at 15 that would make equivalent to about a 4 1/2 year old human.




LOL yes, that is incorrect! Fenris used an old sheet for formatting but must have missed that. I will fix it


----------



## Queenie

Meliara has been updated to the ripe old age of 64


----------



## Leif

Queenie said:


> Take 2:
> 
> How old are everybody's characters? Keva is OLD, got that, but I'm not sure about any others... and quick look over character sheets I didn't see it.



Banaq is "youthful-looking" as his sheet says, but Elves do not concern themselves with petty numbers as much as lesser races.  Banaq seems to be in the young-adult range somewhere, despite his white hair.


----------



## Kaodi

Jack is 31. It is amazing how many of my characters manage to stay _just_ ahead of me on the age curve,  . Almost like I have a complex.


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> Banaq is "youthful-looking" as his sheet says, but Elves do not concern themselves with petty numbers as much as lesser races.  Banaq seems to be in the young-adult range somewhere, despite his white hair.




Well, Lia, as his "adopted sort of sister" would know, wouldn't she?


----------



## Leif

Hmmm, she might know, I guess, but you're assuming that Banaq, himself,  knows.


----------



## Shayuri

Hee 

Yes, Thorn's assessment of a dress would go something like, "Colors are bright, cheerful...stand out against backgrounds and outline my shape. It's a death sentence. Not to mention the skirt flaps around when I run, tangles up my legs. And don't even get me started on the shoes. I'll be over in the black leather section."


----------



## Kaodi

Pure black is actually not the most effective "colour" for stealth, or at least so I have been led to believe. The fact that it absorbs all the light actually gives it a more distinctive silhouette. Or something like that.


----------



## Shayuri

No you're right. In fact, I actually described Thorn's clothes and colors as being more grey and dark grey, which works pretty well in a city where there's a lot of stonework or pavement.

Otherwise dark blue is good for being in the open, and dark green for heavy vegetation.

The black leather thing was a joke, me poking fun at Thorn for being all emo.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Age? uh, er, um, . . . . . .

16 years old; 5' 9"; 145 lbs or 175.26 cm.; 65.9 Kg


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> With Perception 33, can Thorn make out anything they're saying?




Yes, a few words here and there. They seem to be trying to 'one up' each other by talking about the goods and treasures they have seized during the upheavals of the past few days. I'll update my post in the IC to reflect this additional information.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri, how did you roll that srealth check in the IC thread?  Is the ENWorld dice roller back up?  Saw that DeWar used the old tried-and-true InvisibleCastle method.


----------



## Shayuri

Enworld has a new die roller...it actually works with bracket codes embedded in a post.

Format is:

{roll}1d6+5{/roll}

With square brackets instead of that kind, and you can use any kind of dice formula, not just that. 

It only works in a new post though. You can't edit an existing post to insert a roll.


----------



## Leif

I was hoping that you'd say that!  That's actually very cool, and I like the non-tampering security feature
[edit] Since I can't edit this post to include a roll once its already made, I'll use the real syntax:

[roll]1d20+6[/roll]
[/edit]


----------



## Leif

And now here's the same syntax used in a new post:

[roll0]


----------



## Kaodi

Hmmm... [roll0] . I will have to see about this. I kind of like using Invisible Castle, but I guess I had only gone back to it because EN World's roller broke.


----------



## Scotley

Kaodi said:


> Hmmm... [roll0] . I will have to see about this. I kind of like using Invisible Castle, but I guess I had only gone back to it because EN World's roller broke.




You are welcome to use www.invisiblecastle.com , http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/ or the built in die roller here at ENWorld. Does anybody know where the commands the ENWorld roller supports, things like 'minroll' or exploding dice, are listed?


----------



## Shayuri

There is a thread on the Meta forum, a few pages back from the top, where the die roller was first put out for testing by Morrus.

The roller has a lot of features, but they don't all work correctly, at least as of the date that the thread was made.


----------



## Scotley

This is what I found. The exploding rolls where not working at the time this was introduced. I don't know if that has changed. Feel free to play with it here.

'This is a fairly simple implementation. It's off the shelf, and unsupported, so if parts of it don't work I can't fix it, nor can I add to it. So it is what it is!


    Include BB code in your posts in Xdy+z format. Note Z can be +,-,*, or /.
    Basic bb code is {roll}. Just gives the total: (3d6+6)[15]
    Use {rollv} to list each individual roll as well as the total: (3d6+6)[2][5][4](11) .
    Use {rollo} for exploding (open) dice which rerolls dice which come up max.
    Include a note, like {roll=Bob's Attack Roll}1d20{/roll}: Damage Roll - (2d8+4)[4][4](8)
    Use a letter b to sum only the best b results, such as {roll}4d6b3{/roll} which rolls 4d6 and adds the best three.
    You cannot add dice rolls with an edit. So once you submit your post, you can't sneakily change the rolls.


Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?340379-Test-the-dice-roller#ixzz35CqTSc'


----------



## Kaodi

*sniff* You smell that, Scotley? Limburger, I think,  .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hROzz6yD_a8


----------



## Scotley

Kaodi said:


> *sniff* You smell that, Scotley? Limburger, I think,  .
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hROzz6yD_a8




That's some stinky cheese! Especially the word 'pain' tattooed across the fingers and the cigar inside the space armor.


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> This is what I found. The exploding rolls where not working at the time this was introduced. I don't know if that has changed. Feel free to play with it here.
> 
> 'This is a fairly simple implementation. It's off the shelf, and unsupported, so if parts of it don't work I can't fix it, nor can I add to it. So it is what it is!
> 
> 
> Include BB code in your posts in Xdy+z format. Note Z can be +,-,*, or /.
> Basic bb code is {roll}. Just gives the total: (3d6+6)[15]
> Use {rollv} to list each individual roll as well as the total: (3d6+6)[2][5][4](11) .
> Use {rollo} for exploding (open) dice which rerolls dice which come up max.
> Include a note, like {roll=Bob's Attack Roll}1d20{/roll}: Damage Roll - (2d8+4)[4][4](8)
> Use a letter b to sum only the best b results, such as {roll}4d6b3{/roll} which rolls 4d6 and adds the best three.
> You cannot add dice rolls with an edit. So once you submit your post, you can't sneakily change the rolls.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?340379-Test-the-dice-roller#ixzz35CqTSc'




All that looks like advanced physics to me, so if it's okay I'll stick with invisible castle.


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> Hmmm, she might know, I guess, but you're assuming that Banaq, himself,  knows.




I was only interested in the youngness or oddness of our characters. Relatively speaking, of course.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Example:
[roll0][roll1]
[roll2][roll3]

your telling the roller to start and stop, like any other command, each time. easy cheesy peasy

dang, the 'no parse commands' failed.
edit: crap, wasted a nat 20!


----------



## Scott DeWar

On an aside, besides Tailspinner, Leif and Scotley, has any one played Paragon characters? Its a just curious question.


----------



## Shayuri

By paragon do you Mythic? Or just high level? Cuz I have played plenty of high level characters, but never
mythic rules.


----------



## Scott DeWar

its a 3.5 character class thing where you 2 classes, choose the best of thing from each class. if it was pathfinder system, it would look like this as a Pali-monk:
level 1 
Bab +1; saves: fort +2 ref +2 will +2

abilities
Aura of good, detect evil, smite evil 1/day, Bonus feat, flurry of blows, stunning fist, unarmed strike

flurry of blows: +0/+0; unarmed damaged 1d6; 
skills: 4+int
class skills: 
Acrobatics (Dex), Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (history) (Int), Knowledge (nobility) (Int), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Perception (Wis), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Stealth (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Swim (Str).


----------



## Shayuri

Oh gestalt. Played a few. Games never lasted long though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yep,  that's Gestalt. Run a couple of short lived Gestalt games, played one that lasted long enough for me to have a couple of lines of conversation before it for, did. 

Paragon was a system where you took up to three levels as a 'paragon'  of your race.


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> All that looks like advanced physics to me, so if it's okay I'll stick with invisible castle.




Fine and/or dandy.


----------



## Queenie

Scott DeWar said:


> On an aside, besides Tailspinner, Leif and Scotley, has any one played Paragon characters? Its a just curious question.




As I have no idea what that is, even after reading your description, I'm gonna go with... No. Lol

I don't think I've played higher than 6th in Pathfinder. I did get up to 18 in one 3.5 game. That was fun. It was also a loonngggg time ago. But most games I'm in start at 1 and don't get very far. :'(


----------



## Leif

Queenie said:


> I was only interested in the youngness or oddness of our characters. Relatively speaking, of course.



Oh, ok, I was thinking like the human equivalent of mid- to upper-20's or so.  How does that sound?  And how does one convert that to elf years?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mowgli said:


> Yep,  that's Gestalt. Run a couple of short lived Gestalt games, played one that lasted long enough for me to have a couple of lines of conversation before it for, did.
> 
> Paragon was a system where you took up to three levels as a 'paragon'  of your race.




*smacks head**ah yes. Gestalt.


----------



## Leif

Need a more-than-willing volunteer to help you with those pesky "head-smacking" duties, eh, DeWar??


----------



## Scott DeWar

no no. I did just fine myself. Won't need any help either.


----------



## Leif

*Oh, Crappa-Lamma-Ding-Dong!*

Bummer, Dyood!

This post brought to you by Leif's Tablet from Wanda's bedside in the hospital.  Incidentally, tablet computers SUCK!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Oh crappa wappa ding dong!*

Wanda's in the hospital? is she gunna be ok?


----------



## Leif

*She'll be fine*

She's recovering now from pneumonia, but she's doing better already.  She's made great progress today.  She's so much back to normal right now that she has a migraine.  Not funny, I know, I know...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well when I woke up with the trach tube from having double pneumonia, I can definitively say: Make sure she does her breathing exercises, or else.

[or else=I will come there and get her to run to build up her lungs.]


----------



## Leif

*She has no exercises*

no exercises have been mentioned as far as I know

Anyway, she can't run because she's had runner's knee in both knees.


----------



## Queenie

Eekkkss. Sorry hour wife is in the hospital Leif. Hope she gets better soon!

My daughter had a trach the first two years of her life. Not fun, definitely not fun. Hope no one here has to go through that now or in the future.


----------



## Leif

*Thanks, Everybody*

She was released this morning.  Doc came in & talked to her and then let her go.  We've already packed up, left hospital, stopped off for pizza buffet, and made it home.

So, it turns out that I only had to face one evening of posting to ENWorld from my tablet, yay me!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> She was released this morning.  Doc came in & talked to her and then let her go.  We've already packed up, left hospital, stopped off for pizza buffet, and made it home.
> 
> So, it turns out that I only had to face one evening of posting to ENWorld from my tablet, yay me!




pizza makes all well with the world.

Queenie, does she have a scar like this:


 ?? that is from my Trach in 2011


----------



## Queenie

Leif- yay! Happy to hear she is home. Now she can actually start getting better. I hate the hospital and have spent way too much time there, myself and my daughter.

Dewar - yes, her scar is similar. It's flatter, since she was a baby and still growing it's stretched out. Unfortunately she has scars all over her, from the trach, she had a feeding tube (the scar there basically looks like a second belly button), she had IVs and tubes in every appendage so scars all over from that especially her hands and feet. She has a really bad scar on her upper thigh from where they tried to put in a PICC line (which pissed me off because it only lasted one day so they had to put another one in her upper chest area anyway) and she's had three surgeries on her right hand so there's a lot of scarring there. She has a small heart shaped patch on her head where hair doesn't grow from an IV they put there, but you can't really notice it too much.

She's just at the age now where she questions it and feels sorry for herself. The kids have been asking for a year or two why she has these different scars and she tells them honestly but what 8 year old knows what a trach is, you know? So they get confused and she gets frustrated. But most people have no idea looking at her what she's been through and I am happy for that. 

I always tell her, without the scars she wouldn't be here so we should be grateful for them. Plus now that I had my spine surgery I have a scar on my throat too... So I told her we look alike. She likes that idea  I figure one day she may want plastic surgery to make some of these things look better and I will support her if she does. I'll try to post a picture later if J gets my computer up and running.


----------



## Leif

I also have a trach scar, but mine is from 1993, so it has faded considerably.  But, honestly, DeWar, mine was never as gross-looking as yours is.  Well, it wasn't to me, anyway.

Thanks, Queenie, and you're right, SD, pizza cures a multitude of woes!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Queeney, I wish she could see all the scars on my belly. Maybe she would feel less traumatized. After all, she has two belly buttons, I have none. {and you can tell her that!]

I have seen a foto of me when I was in the coma where I had tubes coming out of every part of my body. A relative took it, without the hospital personnel knowing. I was an awful sight. All my friends have said so, heck, even the docs said so!

She is not alone. Tell her hugs from me will you?


----------



## Queenie

I will tell her DeWar, thank you! I do think it's important for her to feel not alone. 

Believe me, the memory is burned in my mind, of her little body covered in those tubes. At one point, she somehow contracted late onset group b strep ( don't even get me started on the mortality rate for that) and they had to put her in a coma on a special vent (which you guys may know of, an oscillating ventilator) so she wouldn't spend one ounce of energy on anything but healing.

We actually got THAT call every parent, probably every person dreads. The "there is nothing else we can do and you need to get down here and say goodbye" call. Then I had to call all my family and say the same thing. So I hear you. It's so very scary. 

That said, I thank God and the Universe every single day she is doing well now. She has her difficulties but she is here, she is happy and she is my greatest wish come true. So I'm happy too


----------



## Scott DeWar

My brother claims he has cried only twice from teenage and older. When our grandmother died, and when he saw me in the hospital during the coma. 

So many times he would go in and ask how I was doing. All they could do is shrug their shoulders. Finally after operation number 8, the last statement was: it is up to him, now.

I was taken off the ventilator early on in my wake time and don't quite recall what it was called. I do remember the main problem they had with me was not so much of inhaling the o2, but rather exhaling the co2. My ph dropped toward acidic.

Its too bad she can't see me with the 'big boo boo', that was mainly a skin graft about 1 foot in diameter. Ny niece gave it the name. She saw it and was amazed at 'unkla dabidi's big boo boo'


----------



## Leif

Yeah, two things:  The first is that my crash was so long ago, 1993, that I don't want to share my 'war stories' with you guys, because I've moved past that now and I'm too busy making the most of the life I've been given again.  And, Queenie, 'the Universe' had nothing to do with it, but God had everything to do with it.  As Larry the Cable Guy might say, "I don't care who you are, nobody can go through what we've been through and still be an atheist/agnostic."

And the second thing (on a much lighter note) ==

mleibrock, it's always bugged me a little that I could never figure out who it is that you remind me of.  Well, I got it tonight:  STEVE MCQUEEN!  So I can sleep peacefully tonight having laid that to rest.


----------



## mleibrock

Well now, I feel flattered!  Most folks say I resemble Daniel Craig which is very cool but the iconic man's man, Steve McQueen too?  That is a real compliment!!  

Now to answer that question of yours...yes you may have the +25 longsword.  




Leif said:


> Yeah, two things:  The first is that my crash was so long ago, 1993, that I don't want to share my 'war stories' with you guys, because I've moved past that now and I'm too busy making the most of the life I've been given again.  And, Queenie, 'the Universe' had nothing to do with it, but God had everything to do with it.  As Larry the Cable Guy might say, "I don't care who you are, nobody can go through what we've been through and still be an atheist/agnostic."
> 
> And the second thing (on a much lighter note) ==
> 
> mleibrock, it's always bugged me a little that I could never figure out who it is that you remind me of.  Well, I got it tonight:  STEVE MCQUEEN!  So I can sleep peacefully tonight having laid that to rest.


----------



## Scott DeWar

mleibrock said:


> Now to answer that question of yours...yes you may have the +25 longsword.




Un-fair!!


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:


> Well now, I feel flattered!  Most folks say I resemble Daniel Craig which is very cool but the iconic man's man, Steve McQueen too?  That is a real compliment!!
> 
> Now to answer that question of yours...yes you may have the +25 longsword.



Daniel Craig??  Heck he looks like a sick kangaroo compared to you.  Ok, now I am laying it on a little thick, I guess, but everything prior to this post has been straight from the heart.



Scott DeWar said:


> Un-fair!!



Yes, the expected "sour-grapes effect" *sigh*.  That DeWar, can't live with him, can't shoot him.  (Or if you do he just won't f#####g die!) ;- )

Now, just to be sure I'm on the correct page:  That was a Silvered, Cold Iron +25 Longsword, Dragonsbane, Evil Smiting, with a side of Life Stealing, yes?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Now, just to be sure I'm on the correct page:  That was a Silvered, Cold Iron +25 Longsword, Dragonsbane, Evil Smiting, with a side of Life Stealing, yes?




but because I am born of the heavenly lands, that sword is a -25 cursed Pun Sayer. It makes you speak in puns if you attempt to hit me with it.


----------



## mleibrock

What happened to everyone?


----------



## Scott DeWar

some went down stairs, others - not.


----------



## mleibrock

Sorry for the delay, folks.  Post coming tonight.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:


> Sorry for the delay, folks.  Post coming tonight.




Yes, hope you all enjoyed the long weekend. We are ready to get back to work on the game now.


----------



## Queenie

*dancing* 

Had a pretty quiet 4th - we were dealing with the hurricane all day. Nothing too terrible, though our Gazebo took a lashing.

http://www.netfunny.com/rhf/jokes/98/Jul/gazebo.html

The short version of why anyone cares we have a Gazebo, is that this is the 4th Gazebo we have had in our yard. The other three, no kidding, took flight during various storms and attacked our neighbors. It sounds hysterical until you look out your window and see your Gazebo half over your and your neighbor's fence, hanging perilously by an extension cord attached to the light inside... ready to strike your neighbor's immaculate pool / hot tub / waterfall thing they got going on in their yard any second. 

One made it all the way over, one took a section of fence down with it. Thank goodness we had nice neighbor's at the time.

Then my Dashing Hero came along and screwed in 50lb pavers to each leg of our new Gazebo, and then we put 30lb bags of sand on each one. 

So now, when the storm comes, it just tears the top of the Gazebo to shreds. :/

So now anytime we have a storm of significance, someone asks how the Gazebo is doing. One of these days I know it's going to awaken and tell us off for the bad treatment of it's ancestors.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am just glad to hear there has been no lost fingers!


----------



## Scotley

I'm glad to hear Gazebo Mark IV is alive and well if a bit soggy. More importantly the family survived the storm without incident. 

We had a good 4th as well. I took a long weekend to do some repair projects around the house, so I'm playing catch up on the boards. Sorry for the delay. 

You know ML the Worldwound tends to have strange effects on mundane things, I wonder if their were any Gazebos in there...


----------



## Kaodi

All I know is that this "Faxon" guy looks like exactly the sort of person I would want to sink a couple bolts into.


----------



## Shayuri

Faxon...

*puts on sunglasses*

Faxoff.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> Faxon...
> 
> *puts on sunglasses*
> 
> Faxoff.
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA




ouch.


			
				Kaodi said:
			
		

> All I know is that this "Faxon" guy looks like exactly the sort of person I would want to sink a couple bolts into.​




or a sword . . . . . ​


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yep. Might have to put a couple into Shayuri as well


----------



## Leif

Heh!


----------



## mleibrock

Queenie,

I think your bonuses are a little high for your bluff roll against Faxon.  I have you at a +10 skill and then your innocent makes you a +15.  (+1 rank, +3cs, +6 cha, +5 innocent).  Not sure if this changes what you desire to do so let me know.


----------



## Fenris

mleibrock said:


> Queenie,
> 
> I think your bonuses are a little high for your bluff roll against Faxon.  I have you at a +10 skill and then your innocent makes you a +15.  (+1 rank, +3cs, +6 cha, +5 innocent).  Not sure if this changes what you desire to do so let me know.




You are correct. I had forgotten to add the Cha bonus to her skills from the magic item. And I think Queenie indented to enter the +14 she had on her sheet and the fact that she was posting on the iPad caused the error.

So her roll should be = +15 + 9 for a 24, still not bad though.


Edit: No it was a typo on my part on her RG sheet. It has been corrected.


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> I'm glad to hear Gazebo Mark IV is alive and well if a bit soggy. More importantly the family survived the storm without incident.
> 
> We had a good 4th as well. I took a long weekend to do some repair projects around the house, so I'm playing catch up on the boards. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> You know ML the Worldwound tends to have strange effects on mundane things, I wonder if their were any Gazebos in there...




I've had enough evil flying Gazebos in my life thankyouverymuch!!!!

Jon fixed my sheet, he's the math and rules guy and it was just incorrect on my sheet. 

I'll still go with my actions. Hope you like my last post ()

That said, how should I work the Innocent trait? Will you just decide along the way if she sounds like she is saying something feasible or do you want me to remind you when I roll? Do I make one roll for a whole encounter or multiple rolls if my bluff (lie) gets more crazy?


----------



## mleibrock

No worries at all, your two posts have been very good and given me a lot of room to work - always appreciated.

Yes, unfortunately for you, I think they leave that part in the description for the GM to give him leeway.  However,  if you are really intent on something and can give us a reason why it is not a lie or very relate-able to something in your history, you should tell us as it will definitely influence us.  Neat trait, one I would never have thought to choose but very cool



Queenie said:


> I've had enough evil flying Gazebos in my life thankyouverymuch!!!!
> 
> Jon fixed my sheet, he's the math and rules guy and it was just incorrect on my sheet.
> 
> I'll still go with my actions. Hope you like my last post ()
> 
> That said, how should I work the Innocent trait? Will you just decide along the way if she sounds like she is saying something feasible or do you want me to remind you when I roll? Do I make one roll for a whole encounter or multiple rolls if my bluff (lie) gets more crazy?


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, here we are. In the hive of scum and villainy. With a paladin. Who would have to lie if he said any thing. I can just play the strong silent type here. That way he isn't lieing!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> So, here we are. In the hive of scum and villainy. With a paladin.




You don't need to talk to the paladin.  In fact, you want to buy him a drink, slap him on the back, and wish him well as you leave him and all of his companions alone.  They are not the ones you are looking for.  They can just move along, move along.

[Jedi mind trick]


----------



## Scott DeWar

this is not the paladin we are looking for, there is nothing to see here. Let's move along


----------



## Fenris

Just FYI, Queenie and I are on vacation this week. We do have internet access, though it is proving less reliable than we would like. But we will be able to post, if a little slower.


----------



## Scotley

Fenris said:


> Just FYI, Queenie and I are on vacation this week. We do have internet access, though it is proving less reliable than we would like. But we will be able to post, if a little slower.




Thanks for the heads up. Have fun!


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Have fun!




We did, thanks! Sadly, we are home now so we'll have to console ourselves with Pbp games


----------



## Queenie

So... I imagine our characters would have chatted about this BEFORE we went into this little hive of scum and villainy... I thought we were going to try to get some information before we *attempt* to dispatch our enemies? It wasn't very clear when we started but that's the impression I was under and was operating under.

Are we not in agreement?


----------



## Shayuri

Hehe

Thorn is mostly just wanting to make sure none get away.

But if y'all want to try talking to them before the bleeding starts, she's willing to give you time to do that.

She just doesn't want to leave our squishy alone with the most powerful member of this coven. 

That said, if you push it she'll go along with you.


----------



## Queenie

While I am having fun, I don't want to piss off any of the non squishy players 

lol

I just wasn't totally clear on our objective. So I will keep going, unless someone objects. I assumed you guys would go upstairs and look around then start trying to weed them out up there.


----------



## Shayuri

Oh, I don't think you need to worry about upsetting anyone.

Feel free to shoo Thorn away. Do whatever your character would do. I'm good with it.


----------



## Kaodi

If we just want to shoot him in the fact Jack is totally up for that, hehehe... He would be happy to start the bloodshed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sir Sheldon was going to refer to Thorne as 'mistress' and follow her lead.


----------



## Shayuri

Yes, but a good plan is one that can be flexibly adapted to a changing situation. 

And worst comes to worst we just smack them down and save one or two to question later.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

'Keva (and Mowgli) are good either way as well. My concerns were also for leaving the squishy alone specifically, and for splitting the party generally (never a good idea, in my experience). But he'll toddle along upstairs if Lia pushes it - he was mainly making sure that was what she wanted.


----------



## Queenie

Scott DeWar said:


> Sir Sheldon was going to refer to Thorne as 'mistress' and follow her lead.




Oooohhh... A little backstory we don't know about yet?


----------



## Fenris

Queenie said:


> Oooohhh... A little backstory we don't know about yet?




Let's see. Black leather, chains, spiked chains no less. Severe demeanor.  Yeah I think we can all see the kinkiness that the paladin is into


----------



## Scott DeWar

spiky collar, and for the financial gain: Stocks and bond-age


----------



## Shayuri

_*eyes everyone contemptuously*_

Get back to work.

...slave.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yesss misssstrissss

*gollumn golumnn*


----------



## Leif

Queenie said:


> While I am having fun, I don't want to piss off any of the non squishy players
> 
> lol
> 
> I just wasn't totally clear on our objective. So I will keep going, unless someone objects. I assumed you guys would go upstairs and look around then start trying to weed them out up there.




I think I'm squishy too.  Oh, woe is me!  The squish has stolen upon me like a thief in the night!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Not if the first armored divisiion can help it! 
_CLANK! CLANK! CLANK! CLANK!_
_CLANK! CLANK! CLANK! CLANK!_
_CLANK! CLANK! CLANK! CLANK!_​


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tailspinner said:


> As Isolde arrives back at the top of the  stairs she walks over to Thorn and leans in close while whispering very  quietly. "I am sensing that Faxon is not trustworthy  and have a strong feeling Meliara is not safe. Stay vigilant as you  listen to what is happening down there." She then turns and pretends to be watching the 'troops'.



 [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], Sheldon is slackin' again' da wall!


----------



## Queenie

So... Not like I didn't know that was coming lol... Does Lia know he cast on her?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lia passed that save so well, HE should have gotten charmed!


----------



## Queenie

Scott DeWar said:


> Lia passed that save so well, HE should have gotten charmed!




Who said he won't?


----------



## Kaodi

Randlay does not like to talk about it but he does have a bit of a thing for the... chitinous,  .


----------



## Fenris

Kaodi said:


> Randlay does not like to talk about it but he does have a bit of a thing for the... chitinous,  .




Umm. Who's the bug Randlay is into? Oh oh or is it a fungus?


----------



## Kaodi

See: StarCraft.


----------



## Fenris

Kaodi said:


> See: StarCraft.




I grok


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Fenris said:


> I grok




I _love_ that word! Been a long while since I've heard it used, though.


----------



## Queenie

Fenris said:


> I grok






Mowgli said:


> I _love_ that word! Been a long while since I've heard it used, though.




Is that English??


----------



## Shayuri

Heinlenese, actually. From _Stranger in a Strange Land_.


----------



## Scotley

Grok /ˈɡrɒk/ is a word coined by Robert A. Heinlein for his 1961 science-fiction novel, Stranger in a Strange Land, where it is defined as follows:

Grok means to understand so thoroughly that the observer becomes a part of the observed—to merge, blend, intermarry, lose identity in group experience. It means almost everything that we mean by religion, philosophy, and science—and it means as little to us (because of our Earthling assumptions) as color means to a blind man.

Stranger in a Strange Land is a worthy read if you aren't familiar.


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> So... Not like I didn't know that was coming lol... Does Lia know he cast on her?




Sorry, missed this earlier. Lia knows a spell was cast, but will need a spellcraft check to know more.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Stranger in a Strange Land is a worthy read if you aren't familiar.



This is a major contender for Understatement of the 21st Century. _Stranger in a Strange Land_ is earthshaking and awe-inspiring.


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:


> This is a major contender for Understatement of the 21st Century. _Stranger in a Strange Land_ is earthshaking and awe-inspiring.




Amen. I was just thinking about this book the other day (before I even mentioned grokking). Has there ever been a movie of Stranger in a Strange Land? I don't know of any. I think some of the issues today would be less scandalous (Dawn's tattoos were quite shocking then, today, not so much. Or the generally sexuality and promiscuity. Hell it is tame by today's standards). But the basic issues are still very relevant and powerful.


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:


> Amen. I was just thinking about this book the other day (before I even mentioned grokking). Has there ever been a movie of Stranger in a Strange Land? I don't know of any. I think some of the issues today would be less scandalous (Dawn's tattoos were quite shocking then, today, not so much. Or the generally sexuality and promiscuity. Hell it is tame by today's standards). But the basic issues are still very relevant and powerful.



It would truly be far less scandalous.  Perhaps to the point of lessening the impact of some of the book's thematic development:  It was _supposed_ to be scandalous and leave the reader frayed, jagged, and just generally, well, scandalized.

After all, the whole promiscuity aspect of the book is quite 'ho-hum' by the standards of 21st century America, where it's now more unusual for an evening sit-com to NOT have a homosexual character than to have one (or several, or a whole troop).


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> One of her fellows overhears and grabs his crotch suggestively, "I've been giving their women a new god to worship." The female cultist you've been talking to shoots him a dark look. "You're an ass Delgon," she sneers.




So... it's probably a good thing that Lia is downstairs with Faxon because if she heard this her chaotic nature would have taken over, the fact-finding mission would be kaput immediately, beginning with a Mythic level Fireball to Delgon's Family Jewels. 

Also, someone please tell her not to be alone with that guy if he's not dead before she gets back upstairs lol.

Then again, who knows what worser (I made a new word! Yipee!) dangers lurk with Faxon...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think it would be a great idea to leave her with this cadd!


----------



## Leif

That would be a Fate worserer than death!


----------



## Shayuri

To put it in perspective, Faxion just tried to slip her a date-rape drug, fantasy magic style.

So yeah, I think he's worse.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was thinking she would shredd him to worm food for trying something.


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> To put it in perspective, Faxion just tried to slip her a date-rape drug, fantasy magic style.
> 
> So yeah, I think he's worse.




Rofl that completely made me crack up. 

I did some careful considering before proceeding down this path of letting people leave... But figured in the end she could survive at least one round while her friends show up to help skewer him... Right? :-o

 

Upstairs, I imagine our other two ladies are much better at skewering that Lia. :-D


----------



## Shayuri

Thorn's got her back. She's listening for anything untoward happening inside, while still keeping an eye on the stuff upstairs. She's gonna rescue EVERBUDDY!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tactic suggestioin, just in case . . . . .

if those near the door go to the rescue, we might want a tank at the top of the steps.

addendum:
I think placing a paladin who considers all this group to be under his protection, It might be best for all to go down to aid Lia, while he stands as defender at the doorway - fighting defensively at the top of the steps. When he is done giving *'merciful respite to the tortuously delusional persons'* above, he will join you down stairs.

post addendum:
 I would drop to the floor in gales of laughter if Lia were to reverse the rufie magic and charm him instead - oh the humiliation she could do! ! !


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Thorn's got her back. She's listening for anything untoward happening inside, while still keeping an eye on the stuff upstairs. She's gonna rescue EVERBUDDY!




Lia and I are both counting on it


----------



## Queenie

This totally made me think of us. Don't let it happen in this game! lol


----------



## Fenris

Scott DeWar said:


> Tactic suggestioin, just in case . . . . .
> 
> if those near the door go to the rescue, we might want a tank at the top of the steps.
> 
> addendum:
> I think placing a paladin who considers all this group to be under his protection, It might be best for all to go down to aid Lia, while he stands as defender at the doorway - fighting defensively at the top of the steps. When he is done giving *'merciful respite to the tortuously delusional persons'* above, he will join you down stairs.
> 
> post addendum:
> I would drop to the floor in gales of laughter if Lia were to reverse the rufie magic and charm him instead - oh the humiliation she could do! ! !




I think a tank at the stairs and one of the archers as well. If everyone runs down, the cultists could leave rather than assist Faxon. To prevent that, an archer and a tank could hold them and cut them down.


----------



## Queenie

Heh. 

Point 1). We probably should have talked about this BEFORE we went in. 

Point 2) That said, we don't really know how many are upstairs / wandering around out back / out on a mission to soon return.

So, I definitely wouldn't send everyone downstairs. Find out how many there are. 

Point 3) Lia is not completely without ways to defend herself \ hurt bad guys. Lol I mean, she DOES have Mythic Levels Powers along with the rest of you. Not that he can't have other ... Stuff... But he is also some kind of spell caster...

Point 4) It's so sweet you want to protect little ol Lia... Awwwww <3.


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> This totally made me think of us. Don't let it happen in this game! lol




I just love it when players give helpful suggestions to the GM's.


----------



## Scotley

This is probably a good time for a little out of character discussion GM to player. I hope that my post did not offend anyone (well okay, I hope it did offend you, that was kind of the point), but at least didn't exceed your expectations for a game that involves some more mature content. It think the post makes it clear that these cultists are not nice people. They are the sort of folks who have willingly chosen to side with demons over the good people of the world after all. I wanted to convey that and build a level of anger in your characters against these guys. I wanted to make your characters uncomfortable. But I don't want to push the players anywhere they don't want to go. If the game takes a direction that you find unacceptable please bring that your GM's attention here or via PM or email as you prefer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> I just love it when players give helpful suggestions to the GM's.




ach! RULE ONE: Never, NEVER EVER give the DM ideas!



Scotley said:


> This is probably a good time for a little out of character discussion GM to player. I hope that my post did not offend anyone (well okay, I hope it did offend you, that was kind of the point), but at least didn't exceed your expectations for a game that involves some more mature content. It think the post makes it clear that these cultists are not nice people. They are the sort of folks who have willingly chosen to side with demons over the good people of the world after all. I wanted to convey that and build a level of anger in your characters against these guys. I wanted to make your characters uncomfortable. But I don't want to push the players anywhere they don't want to go. If the game takes a direction that you find unacceptable please bring that your GM's attention here or via PM or email as you prefer.




I am not put off but I can only speak for myself.


----------



## Shayuri

Well, speaking as someone who's not in the scene, I'm fine with it. I'd be fine with it if it was Thorn too (though she of course would not be fine with it...but she has ways of dealing with that sort of thing, in-character). I don't expect nor want punches to be pulled, within the constraints of Enworld etiquette and board rules.


----------



## Queenie

I have no problem with anything you've posted so far and doubt I would have anything you will post in the future. You were clear about it being a mature game / mature themes.

Frankly, actually having dangerous situations ups the ante,  so to speak. I mean, if someone comes and saves you every time you're thrown in a dungeon, dungeons lose their scariness factor. Not that we need vicious torturing with photos and youtube videos but saying it's actually happening kind of makes it more real? More realistic? Does that make sense?

If you want us to hate these guys, you are definitely on the right track


----------



## Queenie

Oh and like Shayuri said, just because our character loathes something doesn't mean their player isn't enjoying the heck out of it


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

What Shayuri (and Queenie) said. I'm good with a maturely themed game, and appreciate seeing the bad guys truly be bad. Just don't get us censured by Noah's grandmother and we're all good!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mowgli said:


> Just don't get us censured by Noah's grandmother and we're all good!




What he says - lets avoid the notorious ban hammer!


----------



## Kaodi

I am fine with a mature themed game. I am looking forward to what Jack is going to say to that lady cultist when things get hairy.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> This is probably a good time for a little out of character discussion GM to player. I hope that my post did not offend anyone (well okay, I hope it did offend you, that was kind of the point), but at least didn't exceed your expectations for a game that involves some more mature content. It think the post makes it clear that these cultists are not nice people. They are the sort of folks who have willingly chosen to side with demons over the good people of the world after all. I wanted to convey that and build a level of anger in your characters against these guys. I wanted to make your characters uncomfortable. But I don't want to push the players anywhere they don't want to go. If the game takes a direction that you find unacceptable please bring that your GM's attention here or via PM or email as you prefer.



PLEASE!!  Dude, I don't even have to respond to this, do I?  I figure this post was mostly for Fenris's benefit, since you're taking virtual liberties with his woman and apparently making her like it, too!


----------



## Fenris

I am in the same boat as everyone else. No problem here. 

It was funny, on the way home Faith No More's Epic came on and some of the last lines made Queenie and I laugh about Lia's present situation.

"You want it all but you can't have it
It's in your face but you can't grab it"


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:


> PLEASE!!  Dude, I don't even have to respond to this, do I?  I figure this post was mostly for Fenris's benefit, since you're taking virtual liberties with his woman and apparently making her like it, too!




Dude, you have NO idea. You don't make Queenie do anything she don't want to do. If she likes it, it is her call. But she is in total control. She loves giving villains enough rope to hang themselves. She is toying with him, and when she grows tired of the game she will have no compunction about destroying him.


----------



## Kaodi

Uhhh... Everyone seems to have a pretty good idea of what is going on downstairs despite the spoiler blocks. I kind of thought those were for "do not read this unless present in room" .


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> PLEASE!!  Dude, I don't even have to respond to this, do I?  I figure this post was mostly for Fenris's benefit, since you're taking virtual liberties with his woman and apparently making her like it, too!




Lol!! You crack me up. "Taking virtual liberties" should be a thing. 

I think Scotley is talking about the comment upstairs, from the cultist who is bragging about taking advantage of the ladies on the side of good. That can be a touchy subject for some people. 

That said, I don't think we're going to meet too many friendly, nice bad guys lol. But you're not wrong about the fact I am having a blast so far. Geez, I hope Lia doesn't go bad right at the beginning of the game! 

Kaodi, you guys were all downstairs watching Lia do her job with the exception of the last couple posts and I think it's kind of "known" that this is what she does... It's partly in my background. So I would think everyone would guess as to what is going on. 

I don't know if people are reading sblocks but they could just be assuming or guessing.

I will also add that I mostly read ENW on my iPad and tapatalk doesn't do sblocks. I try to be careful with what I read so I don't read anything unintended but occasionally it does happen.


----------



## Queenie

Fenris said:


> Dude, you have NO idea. You don't make Queenie do anything she don't want to do. If she likes it, it is her call. But she is in total control. She loves giving villains enough rope to hang themselves. She is toying with him, and when she grows tired of the game she will have no compunction about destroying him.




Awwwww <3

Don't taunt the DMs!! I'm certain Lia will be calling for help soon enough!! Hopefully she will be able to!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Queenie said:


> I think Scotley is talking about the comment upstairs, from the cultist who is bragging about taking advantage of the ladies on the side of good. That can be a touchy subject for some people.




You don't mean a Certain paladin that is ready to lop off a certain idiot's head at the least amount of provocation, do you?


----------



## Scotley

Good, thank you all for your input. We want this to be a game that everybody enjoys. The plan is for the bad guys (and gals) to be BAD, but we won't be gratuitous and we'll try to steer clear of the Banhammer. Eric's Grandma might need a Xanax before we get though though.


----------



## Scotley

Kaodi said:


> Uhhh... Everyone seems to have a pretty good idea of what is going on downstairs despite the spoiler blocks. I kind of thought those were for "do not read this unless present in room" .




Yeah, obviously we can't make you guys keep your noses from poking where they don't belong, but I think you'll have more fun wondering what's happening. You can always go back and read about it after. But my post here was as much about what was happening upstairs as downstairs. I am equal opportunity offender.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> PLEASE!!  Dude, I don't even have to respond to this, do I?  I figure this post was mostly for Fenris's benefit, since you're taking virtual liberties with his woman and apparently making her like it, too!




Hey, you're an old married guy with kids now, your moral compass might have shifted a few degrees...

Okay, I do know some of you better than others, but I didn't want to let on that I ML and I know what social deviants you and Mowgli are in front of the others.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I already have a good idea.


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> I am equal opportunity offender.



  Awesome


----------



## Queenie

Scott DeWar said:


> I already have a good idea.




Just one?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Hey, you're an old married guy with kids now, your moral compass might have shifted a few degrees...
> 
> Okay, I do know some of you better than others, but I didn't want to let on that I ML and I know what social deviants you and Mowgli are in front of the others.






Scott DeWar said:


> I already have a good idea.






Queenie said:


> Just one?




To fully articulate: I already have a good idea of the social deviantness of those guys, especially Leif.


----------



## Leif

Kaodi said:


> Uhhh... Everyone seems to have a pretty good idea of what is going on downstairs despite the spoiler blocks. I kind of thought those were for "do not read this unless present in room" .




Uh, yeah -- it's the whole "character knowledge" vs. "player knowledge" thing.  Advanced RPG stuff there.



Fenris said:


> Dude, you have NO idea. You don't make Queenie do anything she don't want to do. If she likes it, it is her call. But she is in total control. She loves giving villains enough rope to hang themselves. She is toying with him, and when she grows tired of the game she will have no compunction about destroying him.




And I say right back to you, Dude you seem to have no idea what my post was about.  It had nothing to do with Queenie and her degree of control or lack thereof, and everything to do with the lecherous tendencies of our DM, bless his heart.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> To fully articulate: I already have a good idea of the social deviantness of those guys, especially Leif.




Geez, get it right DeWar, the word "deviantness" does not exist.  It's DEVIANCE, our social deviance.



Oh, wait a second.  *Ahem!*  [My 'real' response:  _*C'EST MOI???*_ ]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Geez, get it right DeWar, the word "deviantness" does not exist.  It's DEVIANCE, our social deviance.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait a second.  *Ahem!*  [My 'real' response:  _*C'EST MOI???*_ ]



First, I made up the word, so it now existses, thank ya kindly,

second - Oui, vous

third,
RE: lecherous tendencies of our DM, 
I am aware of that too.


----------



## Queenie

Well geez, I feel left out of all this lecherous behavior... Guess maybe perhaps I'll find out about it over the course of this game...


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=lecherous behaviour]pssssst, look down at your signature about ruby west![/sblock]


----------



## Queenie

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=lecherous behaviour]pssssst, look down at your signature about ruby west![/sblock]




Ah yes lol. I forgot. It doesn't show up on the iPad / Tapatalk.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Queenie said:


> Ah yes lol. I forgot. It doesn't show up on the iPad / Tapatalk.




I figured it was something like that


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> First, I made up the word, so it now existses, thank ya kindly,




You're Welcome


----------



## Queenie

Did I break the game? :-/


In other news, fenris and I are taking our kids on a little vacation (like we need the added stress of taking them away somewhere lol) from Sunday through Thursday. We should be able to post in the morning or at night but will be mostly absent during the days.


----------



## Leif

Yes!!  It's ALL YOUR FAULT, Queenie! 

And I do mean everything, everywhere.


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> Yes!!  It's ALL YOUR FAULT, Queenie!
> 
> And I do mean everything, everywhere.




YES!!! I've finally achieved greatness!!! *happy dance* 

But, I am sad for crashing the thread


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Being meanie to queenie*

Sorry Queeny, Leif lied. Its not your fault. none of it is.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*still being mean to queeny*

Your favorite word: C O F F E E


----------



## Scotley

Sorry, crazy week. Will try to get a post up in the morning.


----------



## Queenie

Scott DeWar said:


> Your favorite word: C O F F E E



 



Scotley said:


> Sorry, crazy week. Will try to get a post up in the morning.




Oh, we're just teasing you, don't rush on our account 

Seriously, I'm barely holding it together with my daughter and Jon's two kids being together. Unfortunately they live in CA (where Jon is from) and I live in NY... we only get to see them once a year   So these weeks we get with them are precious... and the kids are absolutely NUTS. So, it's crazy here too!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Crazy is ok with me. It gives me time to re-watch my fav movies like Serinity!


----------



## mleibrock

Sorry for the delay guys.  You are on my list for things this afternoon.  Hope you have all had a good weekend thus far.


----------



## Queenie

Eeeekksss! Apologies, I posted without the /downstairs sblocks and I can't edit that on the iPad. So sorry!


----------



## Scotley

Got my little one back in school today, so I hope things will settle into a routine now and I'll be able to post more regularly. Fortunately, the older kids are off on their own.


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> Got my little one back in school today, so I hope things will settle into a routine now and I'll be able to post more regularly. Fortunately, the older kids are off on their own.



Yay! Love back to school time


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> Yay! Love back to school time




Me, not so much. Despite having a busy and full Summer he felt the need to cram a whole Summer's worth of fun and excitement into the last week and weekend before school started back while firmly resisting things that had to be done like shopping for uniforms or supplies and doing a report on Summer reading and such.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Got my little one back in school today, so I hope things will settle into a routine now and I'll be able to post more regularly. Fortunately, the older kids are off on their own.



Ours go back one week from today.  I CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Queenie

My daughter doesn't go back until September 8th I think. So still a few weeks left. I always think summer is going to be relaxing but with all her lessons it ends up almost as busy. Plus the tween years have caught up with us and the constant attitude is trying on my patience, of which I normally have an endless supply. And with Jon's kids visiting for weeks and sometimes a month at a time it's gogogo. I am quite ready for a three week nap.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I took that 6 week nap and let me tell you, I don't recommend it.


----------



## Leif

My "nap" was six weeks long as well, and I must agree with DeWar -- avoid it if you can!

Our younguns at home (of the female persuasion) are 16 (in about 7 weeks) and 12, and there is ZERO shortage of *Major Drama* around our house!


----------



## Scott DeWar

All the fun's At Leif's house!


----------



## Queenie

At this rate, a stay in the hospital is preferable to this... :-o    You know, we don't get to see the kids too often and they are obviously used to doing whatever they want. .. they throw fits and tantrums and it must work there. It doesn't work with us but that doesn't stop them from trying. In addition my daughter doesn't do well with not getting enough sleep and of course who is sleeping,  so she's throwing tantrums too.

Today is my daughter's 10th birthday so we're out celebrating. .. it's fun but also very draining. I can't wait until tomorrow to sleep in and swim. And maybe eat. But definitely sleep.


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> At this rate, a stay in the hospital is preferable to this... :-o    You know, we don't get to see the kids too often and they are obviously used to doing whatever they want. .. they throw fits and tantrums and it must work there. It doesn't work with us but that doesn't stop them from trying. In addition my daughter doesn't do well with not getting enough sleep and of course who is sleeping,  so she's throwing tantrums too.
> 
> Today is my daughter's 10th birthday so we're out celebrating. .. it's fun but also very draining. I can't wait until tomorrow to sleep in and swim. And maybe eat. But definitely sleep.




Good luck with the tantrums. I have gotten spoiled just having a son at home. He's pretty easy going most of the time. He just turned 10 two weeks ago, I hope the 'tweens aren't too bad. Enjoy the celebration!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> All the fun's At Leif's house!



Yee-f!@K!%^-ha!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I knew you would like to hear you have been volunteered.


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> Good luck with the tantrums. I have gotten spoiled just having a son at home. He's pretty easy going most of the time. He just turned 10 two weeks ago, I hope the 'tweens aren't too bad. Enjoy the celebration!




Thank you, the tantrums are definitely not fun. We had quite a few today but made it through. My daughter said it was the best birthday ever. So, there's that. But I swear, I was nothing like this at 10 years old. I feel like the two 10 year olds have 16 year olds stuck inside them. 

Now I get to sleep. Yay!!


----------



## Queenie

Thorn peeks though the keyhole to see Lia yelling SAVVVEEE MEEEEEE! Lol 

I could have rolled worse on my rolls but I sure could have rolled better :-o


----------



## Shayuri

lol...not to worry. Thorn is not amused by having an Evil Door locked between her and a pal while her other pals play a game of Bait the Insane Cultists upstairs. She smells a fight brewing.

That door's going down.


----------



## Leif

"Bait the Insane Cultists" always was my favorite game!  *sigh*  It just would have been nice to WIN now and then.

[sblock=Scotley, OOC ]
By the way, you guys just GOTS to see my new ebony Les Paul!  It's not a 'full monty balls to the wall" rig, or anything, but it's a step or two up from my first one, and it's PURRRTY!  It looks a lot like my avatar.  Of course, being the AC/DC fan that you always have been, you may very well prefer my red SG.  Both are mere [Chinese] Epiphones, of course, but they look and sound just as good as the Memphis-made Gibsons, or so most folks say.  Almost all guitars besides Gibsons, Gretsches (most Gretsches are even made in the far east), and some Martins, I think, are made in asia.  Maybe add Rickenbackers to that list.   Yep, Rickenbackers are made in Santa Ana, CA.   And, can't forget Paul Reed Smith -- PRS guitars are made in the USA, but they costs mega-bucks even for low-end models.  And I just found out that even Paul Reed Smith guitars are manufactured under license in Korea!  So Gibson and Rickenbacker are just about it for electric guitars still manufactured in the USA.  How depressing.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

Of course the door is evil. The trees are out to get us, any way they can.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> "Bait the Insane Cultists" always was my favorite game!  *sigh*  It just would have been nice to WIN now and then.
> 
> [sblock=Scotley, OOC ]
> By the way, you guys just GOTS to see my new ebony Les Paul!  It's not a 'full monty balls to the wall" rig, or anything, but it's a step or two up from my first one, and it's PURRRTY!  It looks a lot like my avatar.  Of course, being the AC/DC fan that you always have been, you may very well prefer my red SG.  Both are mere [Chinese] Epiphones, of course, but they look and sound just as good as the Memphis-made Gibsons, or so most folks say.  Almost all guitars besides Gibsons, Gretsches (most Gretsches are even made in the far east), and some Martins, I think, are made in asia.  Maybe add Rickenbackers to that list.   Yep, Rickenbackers are made in Santa Ana, CA.   And, can't forget Paul Reed Smith -- PRS guitars are made in the USA, but they costs mega-bucks even for low-end models.  And I just found out that even Paul Reed Smith guitars are manufactured under license in Korea!  So Gibson and Rickenbacker are just about it for electric guitars still manufactured in the USA.  How depressing.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]I definitely want to check it out! There are a few other respected American Makers around. Some ex-Gibson guys are making some very Gibson looking axes up in Michigan 
http://www.heritageguitar.com/indexc.html
There's a shop down in Austin that has some big name players and do some wicked looking finishes
http://www.collingsguitars.com/

I'm sure there are some other makers. Seems like a saw a show about family in New Mexico that make come up from Mexico back in the 50's and make some of the best classical Spanish style guitars in the world.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> [sblock=Leif]I definitely want to check it out! There are a few other respected American Makers around. Some ex-Gibson guys are making some very Gibson looking axes up in Michigan
> http://www.heritageguitar.com/indexc.html
> There's a shop down in Austin that has some big name players and do some wicked looking finishes
> http://www.collingsguitars.com/
> 
> I'm sure there are some other makers. Seems like a saw a show about family in New Mexico that make come up from Mexico back in the 50's and make some of the best classical Spanish style guitars in the world.  [/sblock]



[sblock=Scotley]That is very cool stuff!  I want one of each![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

There is a custom guitar place 1 block south of my wifi hotspot!


----------



## Queenie

We're home. Exhausted, but home. Jon's kids leave this afternoon too... So we may be hibernating for the next month with the exception of feeding my little one. * insert snore here*


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> There is a custom guitar place 1 block south of my wifi hotspot!




That's cool.  Maybe you should take some lessons?


----------



## Scott DeWar

My left hand still has about another year of nerve regeneration before I could try any thing like that.


----------



## Queenie

It's probably a little late but I fixed my posts. Apologies for that! It's great to be able to post on the iPad when I am away from the computer but Tapatalk is very limited in what you can do, including not being able to edit or delete posts.


----------



## Queenie

Can I use a mythic surge here to roll an additional d6? I'm not totally clear on when that can be used.


----------



## Leif

I think several of us (is two 'several?') could use a bit more clarity on that situation, so thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## Guest 11456

From the PRD:
'Surge (Su): You can call upon your mythic power to overcome difficult challenges. You can expend one use of mythic power to increase any d20 roll you just made by rolling 1d6 and adding it to the result. Using this ability is an immediate action taken after the result of the original roll is revealed. This can change the outcome of the roll. The bonus die gained by using this ability increases to 1d8 at 4th tier, 1d10 at 7th tier, and 1d12 at 10th tier.'

Looks like it is an immediate action after the d20 is rolled.


----------



## Leif

Tailspinner said:


> From the PRD:
> 'Surge (Su): You can call upon your mythic power to overcome difficult challenges. You can expend one use of mythic power to increase any d20 roll you just made by rolling 1d6 and adding it to the result. Using this ability is an immediate action taken after the result of the original roll is revealed. This can change the outcome of the roll. The bonus die gained by using this ability increases to 1d8 at 4th tier, 1d10 at 7th tier, and 1d12 at 10th tier.'
> 
> Looks like it is an immediate action after the d20 is rolled.



Hey!  No Fair!!  You looked in the rulebook!


----------



## Queenie

I wasn't sure I actually had to wait for the result or if I could say... I'd like to take a chance on making the roll better now... I don't think it makes a difference?

And we have 5 a day?


----------



## mleibrock

I moved this to the OOC thread.  That is correct.  There are only two doors.  The exterior door on the upper level (You entered this door and the door dividing the outer room from Faxon's 'office').  I believe this is the door Thorn was poking around the lock of and also the door blocking the sound of Faxon and Meliara.  Sorry if there was confusion though I'm not sure where it came from other than I thought all the characters except Meliara were upstairs.  She did instruct you all to head up there after all.





Fenris said:


> OOC: Just to respond to Thorn's post, as I went back, the only doors present (that we know of) are the door to the  outside and the door in the wall dividing the downstairs. So not only is there not really a door to try the lock on, there is no door to block sound. Is this accurate?


----------



## Shayuri

Yes, Thorn went outside, but didn't proceed upstairs. Rather, she loitered near the door to listen for signs Meliara might need help. And I was assuming that she was at the outer doors as well, which I didn't realize were locked but so be it. 

Anyway, hopefully we're all on the same page now.


----------



## mleibrock

So there still seems to be confusion. Ugg

The upper level has one door, the door you entered the building.  This opened into the room you you are all milling about at the present time (except Thorn apparently and Meliana).  At the rear of the room is a staircase leading down to the lower level.  No door at the top of bottom of the staircase.

The lower level is a circle.  It is divided in half by a wall with a door.  The area you enter as you descent the stairs has the desk and chair and is where Faxon met with you.  After all proceeded up the stairs, Faxon invited Mel into the inner room.  She is the only one in this room and the door is locked.

Presently Thorn and a cultist are in the room at the bottom of the stairs.  I'm at work and posting from my phone right now so it's not ideal.  I can send maps tonight unless Scotley can attach again for your understanding.



Shayuri said:


> Yes, Thorn went outside, but didn't proceed upstairs. Rather, she loitered near the door to listen for signs Meliara might need help. And I was assuming that she was at the outer doors as well, which I didn't realize were locked but so be it.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully we're all on the same page now.


----------



## Shayuri

No, that's right. I think the point of confusion for me was that there seemed to be three rooms on the lower level. There's the split in half with the door (which is where Thorn is hanging out) and inside the half of the room Faxon was in, there seemed to be ANOTHER door which hid the weird ritual chamber that Faxon invited Meliara into.

But Thorn is on the lower level, outside the door that leads to Faxon's study.

EDIT - Ah HA! I get where I was confused!

I thought the doors there led to the place Faxon greeted us, and there was another set of doors inside! But he greeted us directly from the staircase area!

Oh man.

Okay yeah, that changes everything.

Wow, I don't know how I didn't see that. I thought we went downstairs and the first half of the lower level was just an empty 'waiting room' type deal, and then we went in through the doors into Faxon's study.

In that case, yes...Thorn would have gone back upstairs. Because otherwise she'd have been visibly disobeying a direct order. She'd have hung out at the top of the stairs though so she could hear and to some extent see down.


----------



## Queenie

Well darn I'm glad you posted this. I didn't know Meliara got locked in. I had her hanging out by the door which I thought was open. 

That kinda changes things in a big way. :-o

I'll post later today.


----------



## Queenie

I went back and reread the posts... Meliara wouldn't have let herself get locked in the room alone if she could help it. I thought Faxon went in and Lia followed but she stayed near the door purposefully. I don't see where it said the door closed and locked behind her?

Just want to triple clarify this as if the door is closed it changes her actions.


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> I went back and reread the posts... Meliara wouldn't have let herself get locked in the room alone if she could help it. I thought Faxon went in and Lia followed but she stayed near the door purposefully. I don't see where it said the door closed and locked behind her?
> 
> Just want to triple clarify this as if the door is closed it changes her actions.




All our GM's are unavailable at the moment, please hold for the next available GM...

We have a little discussing to do behind the digital screens as it were. There is more going on than the players may be aware of just now. We'll give you a perception roll.


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> All our GM's are unavailable at the moment, please hold for the next available GM...
> 
> We have a little discussing to do behind the digital screens as it were. There is more going on than the players may be aware of just now. We'll give you a perception roll.




lol! Someone please rep Scotley for me. I'm still laughing.  Apologies for being annoying players looking for more info!!


----------



## Queenie

One more question... what is the scale of the map? Each square is ? feet?


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> One more question... what is the scale of the map? Each square is ? feet?




Each square is 5' on a side.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Queenie said:


> lol! Someone please rep Scotley for me. I'm still laughing.  Apologies for being annoying players looking for more info!!




I repped him and gave him some music on hold


----------



## Scotley

Okay, you guys do like to challenge your GM's don't you? The Message spell requires Meliara to point at her intended targets. She can't see them so you will be guessing with your pointing. There are 7 party members and three cultists upstairs. The floor above you represents a foot of stone, but you have enough range (160') to reach pretty much anywhere upstairs even with the spell needing to travel through the door, across the rooms down here up the stairs (the spell description does allow for this). So You have 7 targets you want to hit and 3 you don't spread over about 70 squares (that is being very generous). I figure the math works out to you having about a 1 in 10 chance of hitting a party member. Failing to hit a party member you then have about a 1 in 20 chance to hit a cultist. I'm being very generous here, you are essentially shooting blind. 

So, why don't you roll 6d10 and if you get a 10 you hit a party member with the spell and they hear you (you can roll a 8 and if you get an 8 you can pick, if not we'll assume that you hit in the order the characters are posted in the RG). For each miss roll a 1d20 and if you get a 1 you hit a cultist and they will hear you. Seem reasonable? 

If you want to get creative and try to hear folks moving on the floor above with a perception check I might give a bonus based on how well you roll, but the chances of hitting a cult member will go up as well. Add a perception check to the rolls we'll adjust accordingly.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I repped him and gave him some music on hold




I hope it is something Jazzy or maybe Rockin' and not an instrumental string quartet version of some bubble gum pop from the 90's...


----------



## Shayuri

Not to second-guess the GM...and you're actually being very generous...but the Message spell also requires a line of effect to the subjects, I believe. A locked door would block that.


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> Not to second-guess the GM...and you're actually being very generous...but the Message spell also requires a line of effect to the subjects, I believe. A locked door would block that.




I agree that we are being generous. The spell description itself doesn't seem to require direct line based on this:

'Magical silence, 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal (or a thin sheet of lead), or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks the spell. The message does not have to travel in a straight line. It can circumvent a barrier if there is an open path between you and the subject, and the path's entire length lies within the spell's range.' 

Based on that even a fairly heavy wooden door bound in thin iron should not stop the spell. The pointing at targets thing suggests line of sight, but we thought we'd give her a chance just for fun. I am reading it to suggest that it can circumvent the barrier of the floor/ceiling made of stone by going through the door and up the stairs.


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> Okay, you guys do like to challenge your GM's don't you? The Message spell requires Meliara to point at her intended targets. She can't see them so you will be guessing with your pointing. There are 7 party members and three cultists upstairs. The floor above you represents a foot of stone, but you have enough range (160') to reach pretty much anywhere upstairs even with the spell needing to travel through the door, across the rooms down here up the stairs (the spell description does allow for this). So You have 7 targets you want to hit and 3 you don't spread over about 70 squares (that is being very generous). I figure the math works out to you having about a 1 in 10 chance of hitting a party member. Failing to hit a party member you then have about a 1 in 20 chance to hit a cultist. I'm being very generous here, you are essentially shooting blind.
> 
> So, why don't you roll 6d10 and if you get a 10 you hit a party member with the spell and they hear you (you can roll a 8 and if you get an 8 you can pick, if not we'll assume that you hit in the order the characters are posted in the RG). For each miss roll a 1d20 and if you get a 1 you hit a cultist and they will hear you. Seem reasonable?
> 
> If you want to get creative and try to hear folks moving on the floor above with a perception check I might give a bonus based on how well you roll, but the chances of hitting a cult member will go up as well. Add a perception check to the rolls we'll adjust accordingly.






Shayuri said:


> Not to second-guess the GM...and you're actually being very generous...but the Message spell also requires a line of effect to the subjects, I believe. A locked door would block that.




So.. Scotley, if you want to change your super generous interpretation of the spell, let me know. I haven't rolled yet. 

Plus, this is the last time I ask the non spellcaster for spell advice!!!


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> I hope it is something Jazzy or maybe Rockin' and not an instrumental string quartet version of some bubble gum pop from the 90's...




lol. Only Rockin from this end... thanks DeWar!!


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> Based on that even a fairly heavy wooden door bound in thin iron should not stop the spell. The pointing at targets thing suggests line of sight, but we thought we'd give her a chance just for fun. I am reading it to suggest that it can circumvent the barrier of the floor/ceiling made of stone by going through the door and up the stairs.




Just saw this... I will give it a whirl! 

Oh, and apologies for testing the GM's patience... I'm more of an ideas gal rather than a rules gal. But, I will try harder in the future


----------



## Shayuri

Well now, I stand corrected! You're correct, the entry does seem to mean the message can penetrate thin barriers.

Excellent!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scottley, that music was New Orleans dirty brass Jazz


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> Just saw this... I will give it a whirl!
> 
> Oh, and apologies for testing the GM's patience... I'm more of an ideas gal rather than a rules gal. But, I will try harder in the future




I try to be the rules guy. I'd much rather you focus on what you character wants to do and leave it to us to shoehorn it into the rules. Metagaming every action is boring!


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Scottley, that music was New Orleans dirty brass Jazz




Excellent!


----------



## Scott DeWar

did you read it and play it in your head? It was a couple of bars by dirty dozen bass band . . .


----------



## Leif

*Am I missing something here?*



Scotley said:


> I agree that we are being generous. The spell description itself doesn't seem to require direct line based on this:
> 
> 'Magical silence, 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal (or a thin sheet of lead), or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks the spell. The message does not have to travel in a straight line. It can circumvent a barrier* if there is an open path between you and the subject*, and the path's entire length lies within the spell's range.'
> 
> Based on that even a fairly heavy wooden door bound in thin iron should not stop the spell. The pointing at targets thing suggests line of sight, but we thought we'd give her a chance just for fun. I am reading it to suggest that it can circumvent the barrier of the floor/ceiling made of stone by going through the door and up the stairs.




Um, did you guys forget the part of the spell description that i have in Bold and Underlined?  If there's a door between you and the subject how can there be an "open path" to him?  But, ahh, in this case, I'm all for a "reality warp" permitting the spell to succeed.   The description isn't very clear, is it?  Disregard this whole post.


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:


> Um, did you guys forget the part of the spell description that i have in Bold and Underlined?  If there's a door between you and the subject how can there be an "open path" to him?  But, ahh, in this case, I'm all for a "reality warp" permitting the spell to succeed.   The description isn't very clear, is it?  Disregard this whole post.




Yeah it is not clear. Why specifically mention passing through barriers if they didn't permit transmission? It would seem that anything that would prevent normal transmission of sound (ie the point of a message) constitutes a non-open path. So a think enough, dense enough material blocks the spell as it would block the physical sound. Furthering this argument is that the message does not have to travel in a straight line. No line of sight is required, just like hearing a spoken message. Seems very consistent with reality. Especially a reality with elves and magic.

I think the solution our DMs came up with was great.


----------



## Shayuri

Yeah, the spell description is a bit contradictory, which means interpretation is up to the GM (not that it isn't regardless ). His ruling seems pretty decent to me. And it beats getting bogged down in the minutiae of what is, in the end, a very minor effect. (^_^)


----------



## Kaodi

I was just reviewing my character and I think I mixed up my feats on my "official" character sheet. I had been thinking all this time that I had Mythic Rapid Shot. But my character sheet says Mythic Rapid Reload. When I go back and look and the very first rough up I made in the recruiting thread it does, however, say Mythic Rapid Shot. 

For sure, Mythic Rapid Reload would probably be the very next Mythic feat I take, but the ability to expand mythic power to not take attack of opportunity does not seem like the first choice I would have made over the additional attack, especially since I was going for simulated burst fire. 

As our first combat is only just stated, may I go ahead and change it? I do not think if I go through the recruitment thread I am going to find that somewhere along the line I suddenly changed my mind on which feat I wanted. Though I could be wrong.


----------



## mleibrock

I'm cool with changing to rapid shot for your Mythic feat as long as Scotley is too.

I've gone ahead and changed on my copy of your character.  Hang on to use until Scotley Oks it as well.



Kaodi said:


> I was just reviewing my character and I think I mixed up my feats on my "official" character sheet. I had been thinking all this time that I had Mythic Rapid Shot. But my character sheet says Mythic Rapid Reload. When I go back and look and the very first rough up I made in the recruiting thread it does, however, say Mythic Rapid Shot.
> 
> For sure, Mythic Rapid Reload would probably be the very next Mythic feat I take, but the ability to expand mythic power to not take attack of opportunity does not seem like the first choice I would have made over the additional attack, especially since I was going for simulated burst fire.
> 
> As our first combat is only just stated, may I go ahead and change it? I do not think if I go through the recruitment thread I am going to find that somewhere along the line I suddenly changed my mind on which feat I wanted. Though I could be wrong.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I decided to use a Mythic Surge for 'Keva's initiative roll, boosting it to a 23. Action post incoming.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:


> I'm cool with changing to rapid shot for your Mythic feat as long as Scotley is too.
> 
> I've gone ahead and changed on my copy of your character.  Hang on to use until Scotley Oks it as well.




I concur. Take the feat you want and start makin' porcupines outta these cultists!


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:


> I decided to use a Mythic Surge for 'Keva's initiative roll, boosting it to a 23. Action post incoming.




Excellent, I'm very interested to see how Mythic Surge works in actual play. Being able to make the choice to use it after the roll is adding some serious God-like power to the players.


----------



## Shayuri

Yes, but how's our living space?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yep. I debated, then decided that with my chronically poor relationship with online dice rollers and attack rolls I really needed them to be flat footed.


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Yes, but how's our living space?




Itty bitty!


----------



## Shayuri

Yay!

*showers you in monkey's paws*


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:


> Yep. I debated, then decided that with my chronically poor relationship with online dice rollers and attack rolls I really needed them to be flat footed.




Hee hee, I warned you a few posts back that meta gaming was boring. These guys have the same AC flat-footed or not.


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Yay!
> 
> *showers you in monkey's paws*




Hey what did you do to Abu?? :-o

Lol


...so I was hoping I didn't need an initiative roll for Meliara but considering she's already had what, three, spells cast in her general direction... I'm thinking you may need one?


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> Hey what did you do to Abu?? :-o
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> ...so I was hoping I didn't need an initiative roll for Meliara but considering she's already had what, three, spells cast in her general direction... I'm thinking you may need one?




Please and thank you!

Yeah, up to know you've both pretending the other didn't notice your spell casting, but I think the claws are about to come out...


----------



## Shayuri

Hm. How fast can a Disable Device check be made?


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> Yeah, up to know you've both pretending the other didn't notice your spell casting, but I think the claws are about to come out...




Done.

And, I thought his claws were already out! Maybe Lia enjoyed that... :-o


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scotley said:


> Hee hee, I warned you a few posts back that meta gaming was boring. These guys have the same AC flat-footed or not.




 See, I don't even think of that as metagaming - it's just tactics, to get the jump on folks, that's reflected in the mechanics. Now, if I'd *known* their FF vs Normal AC and used that to make my decision, I'd have called that metagaming


----------



## Kaodi

Is it too late to use mythic surge myself? With my Dex even on a roll of 1 I think I have going before hem in the bag.


----------



## mleibrock

Pardon my lateness to this.  I'm ridiculously busy M-Th and I'm just catching up.  Glad we are all on the same page now.  I felt terrible and didn't really have the time to go back and read why there was confusion.

Excellent!  Ready for some fun?  



Shayuri said:


> No, that's right. I think the point of confusion for me was that there seemed to be three rooms on the lower level. There's the split in half with the door (which is where Thorn is hanging out) and inside the half of the room Faxon was in, there seemed to be ANOTHER door which hid the weird ritual chamber that Faxon invited Meliara into.
> 
> But Thorn is on the lower level, outside the door that leads to Faxon's study.
> 
> EDIT - Ah HA! I get where I was confused!
> 
> I thought the doors there led to the place Faxon greeted us, and there was another set of doors inside! But he greeted us directly from the staircase area!
> 
> Oh man.
> 
> Okay yeah, that changes everything.
> 
> Wow, I don't know how I didn't see that. I thought we went downstairs and the first half of the lower level was just an empty 'waiting room' type deal, and then we went in through the doors into Faxon's study.
> 
> In that case, yes...Thorn would have gone back upstairs. Because otherwise she'd have been visibly disobeying a direct order. She'd have hung out at the top of the stairs though so she could hear and to some extent see down.


----------



## mleibrock

Of course not.  I'm going to try and get in a habit of putting up "Posting"  while I'm making a post (I'll edit out the posting and put in the post.  That way if two posts cross, it will tell you who came first.  Go ahead with your surge if you wish to waste it here.  



Kaodi said:


> Is it too late to use mythic surge myself? With my Dex even on a roll of 1 I think I have going before hem in the bag.


----------



## mleibrock

[sblock=Lia only]where is your familiar?  

EDIT - nevermind - I had to remind myself that you don't really have it yet.  Too bad... [/sblock]




Queenie said:


> Done.
> 
> And, I thought his claws were already out! Maybe Lia enjoyed that... :-o


----------



## Queenie

It's in my pocket! But yes, no powers yet. 
I have been wondering, can I use it as if it was a normal animal?  Like for example, could it bite, even if it does no damage? I'd like to start using it more for fun.


----------



## Leif

Where'd that Tasmanian Devil come from??  When I saw the bald head I thought it was Keva, but dannng!


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> See, I don't even think of that as metagaming - it's just tactics, to get the jump on folks, that's reflected in the mechanics. Now, if I'd *known* their FF vs Normal AC and used that to make my decision, I'd have called that metagaming



Split hairs much do you? 

(You know we love you, we just like to pick on you)


----------



## Shayuri

Still need to know how long it takes to try to unlock a door...

I guess now that I'm home I could just look it up. Hee hee.


----------



## Kaodi

I guess I will pass on the surge and let the cultists do their thing then.


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Still need to know how long it takes to try to unlock a door...




I have slight curiosity about this too.... :-o


----------



## Leif

*Standard Action*

Using a skill, like picking a lock, is "usually" one standard action, which means that ordinarily it can be accomplished in one round.  (Unless the GM rules that it takes longer to pick his super-duper artifact lock, in which case said GM sets the time required.)

See, PATHFINDER, p. 182-186.


----------



## Shayuri

Actually, it turns out opening a lock with Disable Device is a full round action, according to the pfsrd.

So not TOO bad. Hang in there, Meliara.


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> Actually, it turns out opening a lock with Disable Device is a full round action, according to the pfsrd.
> 
> So not TOO bad. Hang in there, Meliara.




Hey, sorry for the delay, this is correct.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:


> See, I don't even think of that as metagaming - it's just tactics, to get the jump on folks, that's reflected in the mechanics. Now, if I'd *known* their FF vs Normal AC and used that to make my decision, I'd have called that metagaming




It isn't so much that you did it as how you said it that made me razz you. Had you said Keva wants to try and take them down before they know what is happening I would not have said anything. But when you start talking in mechanical terms that smacks of meta-gaming. I realize at the end of the day it amounts to the same thing, but as I've said previously I want you guys to be able to immerse in the moment and worry less about the mechanics. I hope you'll all express those thing in character as much as possible, but ultimately do it the way that makes you happy.


----------



## Fenris

Shayuri said:


> Actually, it turns out opening a lock with Disable Device is a full round action, according to the pfsrd.
> 
> So not TOO bad. Hang in there, Meliara.




Breaking down a door is only a standard action replied Denir's shoulder casually


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> It's in my pocket! But yes, no powers yet.
> I have been wondering, can I use it as if it was a normal animal?  Like for example, could it bite, even if it does no damage? I'd like to start using it more for fun.




We are working on this now. Note that as a tiny creature it normally has no reach meaning it will draw attacks of opportunity if it tries to bite. It does have 5' reach with the tail. It is unlikely that it will be able to do much if any damage with the tail. Anyway, we are working on it.


----------



## Queenie

I meant more like... It bites a finger of a party member to get their attention or something like that. Since I'm not "supposed" to have it until next level I'm not trying to get an extra level out of it. 

I guess, since it's an intelligent creature, it would have some level of awareness just not be bonded. It's so little I doubt I would try to use it for fighting or anything like that.

Unless of course Lia was in mortal danger, but that'll never happen, right? :-0


----------



## Scott DeWar

Fenrus won't allow it to happen! Will you Fenrus?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Split hares much do you?
> 
> (You know we love you, we just like to pick on you)




only if he is making rabbit stew


----------



## Fenris

Scott DeWar said:


> Fenrus won't allow it to happen! Will you Fenrus?




Nope. And neither will Fenris


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Hey, sorry for the delay, this is correct.



Facts that are good to know:  The SRD trumps the published rulebboks, evidently.


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:


> Using a skill, like picking a lock, is "usually" one standard action, which means that ordinarily it can be accomplished in one round.  (Unless the GM rules that it takes longer to pick his super-duper artifact lock, in which case said GM sets the time required.)
> 
> See, PATHFINDER, p. 182-186.






			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Facts that are good to know: The SRD trumps the published rulebboks, evidently.




Nope. SRD matches the rulebook. Check out page 94 under disable device.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Facts that are good to know:  The SRD trumps the published rulebboks, evidently.




That tricky issue with updates. The SRD is generally current. You need the 6th printing of the core rulebook. Annoying I know.


----------



## Scotley

Fenris said:


> Nope. SRD matches the rulebook. Check out page 94 under disable device.




Yeah, it is actually the top of page 95 in the 4th printing that I checked. "Attempting to open a lock is a full-round action."


----------



## Queenie

Either that or Meliara just blasts it open with a fireball


----------



## Scotley

Mmmm, you guys are going to force me to make some meta-game decisions too aren't you? Which requires more adjudication on our our part--using disable device to open a lock, using a strength check to break it down with a burly barbarian shoulder or blasting heck out of it with a fireball?


----------



## Scotley

Hope to get out of this thread and back to posting in the IC soon. Busy day and family plans tonight. Maybe late tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Are you stuck in this thread because we keep you in stitches?? or is it because Leif needles you all the time? huh, maybe I better stop with the jokes and get bobbin on home . . . . .


----------



## mleibrock

Scotley said:


> Hope to get out of this thread and back to posting in the IC soon. Busy day and family plans tonight. Maybe late tonight or early tomorrow.




I'm working on getting caught up and will post the beginning of the battle tonight.  Unless you are jealous of me having all the fun killing them.


----------



## Leif

I don't needle Scotley ALL the time, just most of it.  But I don't understand how you keep us in stitches if I have all the needles?  Oh, well...

Yeah, Scotley, my hardcopy (or one of them, anyway)  is 4th printing, too.

I will just say that my ass-backwards rule interpretation still appears to me to be a legitimate interpretation.  Instead of doing the logical thing like you and Fenris by looking up the skill in question, I went to Table 8-2 [p. 183 in the 4th printing] and saw that using a skill is _usually_ a standard action.  It just so happens that, apparently, this isn't a _usual_ case at all, big surprise.


----------



## Queenie

Oh, that was REALLY fun.


----------



## mleibrock

Need an action from Isolde (Tailspinner) before I can describe outcomes we can progress to next round.

Leif - you might want to choose a different target...just sayin'


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:


> I'm working on getting caught up and will post the beginning of the battle tonight.  Unless you are jealous of me having all the fun killing them.




Naaahhh, you can draw first blood. Just leave me one or two.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> I don't needle Scotley ALL the time, just most of it.  But I don't understand how you keep us in stitches if I have all the needles?  Oh, well...
> 
> Yeah, Scotley, my hardcopy (or one of them, anyway)  is 4th printing, too.
> 
> I will just say that my ass-backwards rule interpretation still appears to me to be a legitimate interpretation.  Instead of doing the logical thing like you and Fenris by looking up the skill in question, I went to Table 8-2 [p. 183 in the 4th printing] and saw that using a skill is _usually_ a standard action.  It just so happens that, apparently, this isn't a _usual_ case at all, big surprise.




I wonder if the fact that Pathfinder combined the 3.5 skills of  Open Lock and Disable Device might have something to do with the difference?


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:


> Need an action from Isolde (Tailspinner) before I can describe outcomes we can progress to next round.
> 
> Leif - you might want to choose a different target...just sayin'



Que, Jefe?


----------



## mleibrock

Not sure what you mean?



Leif said:


> Que, Jefe?


----------



## Leif

"Que, Jefe?" is "What, Boss?" in spanish.  I just am not sure what you meant about choosing another target.  If the first _Lightning Bolt_ disables the female cultist, then Banaq would direct the second _Lightning Bolt_ at whichever other cultist was closest to his first target, the aforesaid female cultist.


----------



## Guest 11456

Shouldn't everyone upstairs be within the radius of the Prayer spell? Also, how did Isolde end up downstairs?


----------



## mleibrock

Good question.  Somehow Thorn posted twice and I SOMEHOW talked my self into thinking that was your action.  I'll edit.







Tailspinner said:


> Shouldn't everyone upstairs be within the radius of the Prayer spell? Also, how did Isolde end up downstairs?



.  Yes, you are correct that everyone will receive the benefit of your prayer, again, was looking at Thorn, Sorry


----------



## mleibrock

I just wanted to be sure you wanted both your shots to go to Delgon, as the female cultist is already down when it's Banaq's turn



Leif said:


> "Que, Jefe?" is "What, Boss?" in spanish.  I just am not sure what you meant about choosing another target.  If the first _Lightning Bolt_ disables the female cultist, then Banaq would direct the second _Lightning Bolt_ at whichever other cultist was closest to his first target, the aforesaid female cultist.


----------



## Guest 11456

mleibrock said:


> Yes, you are correct that everyone will receive the benefit of your prayer, again, was looking at Thorn, Sorry




...and the enemies the detriment of the spell?


----------



## mleibrock

Not sure exactly what you mean but they will be at -1 for their rolls next round.  The spell should have no other effect that I am aware of other than +1 for party rolls and -1 for foes.  I am ruling that Mel and Faxon are too far away though.



Tailspinner said:


> ...and the enemies the detriment of the spell?


----------



## Scott DeWar

prayer spell, I seem to have missed that post. Sorry. Now the bad guys can't say we haven't got a prayer!

You bring special favor upon yourself and your allies while bringing  disfavor to your enemies. You and each of your allies gain a +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls.

on an aside, I wish to make mention of something. In years past, 1980's with dms, the paladin had to be chivalric and never start a fight. This adventure path has opened up the chance for things like the paladin starting the fight!!! weee ha!


----------



## mleibrock

Queenie.  The fireball spell has a 20' radius so if you hit the back corner it will not reach Faxon.  If you are tyring to reach the door and Faxon I'd go for L-10 or M-10.  Is this what you want or are you thinking about something else.  Fun spell.  You know you can ramp it up even further by using two mythic powers, it doubles the damage and radius.  Just throwing it our there when you are in a really sticky situation and really want to be a bad-ass.


----------



## Guest 11456

mleibrock said:


> Not sure exactly what you mean but they will be at -1 for their rolls next round.  The spell should have no other effect that I am aware of other than +1 for party rolls and -1 for foes.  I am ruling that Mel and Faxon are too far away though.




It was only in reference to your statement that the party would get the benefit (+1) from the spell. I was merely pointing out that the enemies would get the detriment (-1) from the spell. I fine with the lower lever being too far away.


----------



## Queenie

mleibrock said:


> Queenie.  The fireball spell has a 20' radius so if you hit the back corner it will not reach Faxon.  If you are tyring to reach the door and Faxon I'd go for L-10 or M-10.  Is this what you want or are you thinking about something else.  Fun spell.  You know you can ramp it up even further by using two mythic powers, it doubles the damage and radius.  Just throwing it our there when you are in a really sticky situation and really want to be a bad-ass.




I don't see numbers and letters on the map? At any rate, Faxon is the #1 objective. If I can also hit the door, that's a bonus. 

I did not know I could use a mythic power like that but it sounds amazing! Is that in the PDF somewhere?


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:


> I just wanted to be sure you wanted both your shots to go to Delgon, as the female cultist is already down when it's Banaq's turn



Yeah, I got it as soon as I opened the IC.  Thanks!


----------



## mleibrock

Queenie - downstairs has been updated - post 232.  Nice job on your attack.  I'm attaching the reading about upping your fireball when you want to.  Scroll down to fireball and read the augmented area.  http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-magic/augmented-spells

All  - Infact - you have all played well with your untested Mythic characters.  This warm up fight was great for Scott and I because we have never really seen what a Mythic character can do in battle and wow, do we need to up the CR ratings.    You are truly what legends are made of.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A force to be reckoned with! and feared . . . . .


----------



## Shayuri

Yes...no one can take a load of damage and then run away like Thorn can.



Hee hee


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Isn't the AP written with Mythic characters in mind? If it is, the CR ratings should take care of themselves


----------



## mleibrock

That's true but this party is quite a bit larger than what it calls for.



Mowgli said:


> Isn't the AP written with Mythic characters in mind? If it is, the CR ratings should take care of themselves


----------



## mleibrock

Lol.  







Shayuri said:


> Yes...no one can take a load of damage and then run away like Thorn can.
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee


----------



## Queenie

mleibrock said:


> Queenie - downstairs has been updated - post 232.  Nice job on your attack.  I'm attaching the reading about upping your fireball when you want to.  Scroll down to fireball and read the augmented area.  http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-magic/augmented-spells
> 
> All  - Infact - you have all played well with your untested Mythic characters.  This warm up fight was great for Scott and I because we have never really seen what a Mythic character can do in battle and wow, do we need to up the CR ratings.    You are truly what legends are made of.




So... question. Here is a copy of the spell:



> Fireball
> 
> The damage dealt increases to 1d10 points of fire damage per caster level (maximum 10d10). Any creature that fails its Reflex saving throw catches on fire, taking 2d6 points of fire damage each round until the fire is extinguished.
> 
> Attempts to extinguish this fire use the spell's save DC.
> 
> *Augmented (6th):* If you expend two uses of mythic power, the maximum damage increases to 20d10, the area increases to a 40-foot radius spread, and any fire damage dealt by the spell bypasses fire resistance and fire immunity.




So the Augmented spell. It says 6th. Does that mean 6th level (like we are now) or 6 Mythic levels? And if I can use it now, my damage would still be 6d10, correct, just the area increases and the bypass part?


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Yes...no one can take a load of damage and then run away like Thorn can.
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee




Get the burning door open and Lia will be right behind you!!


----------



## Shayuri

That is the plan. Hopefully I don't muff the roll. Or I can spend a little mythos to fix it if I do.


----------



## Queenie

Can you "ready" an action in Pathfinder?


----------



## Shayuri

Yes. Works like 3.5e...you can Ready a standard action to trigger outside your turn in response to a fairly specific event.


----------



## Queenie

Thanks much!


----------



## Scotley

Okay Queenie, good news/bad news. First, the bad. That '6'th' in the augmented Fireball description refers to Mythic tier. 

'Augmented Mythic Spells: An augmented version of
a mythic spell has the same effect as the mythic spell,
plus additional benefits, options, or an increased effect.
Some augmented effects require you to have a minimum
tier in order to cast it as an augmented mythic spell. If
so, the tier requirement for the augmented effects is listed
in parentheses in the entry. For example, "Augmented
(4th)" means you must have at least 4 mythic tiers to use
this option. If you know a mythic spell, you automatically
know how to cast the augmented version of that mythic
spell upon reaching the required tier.'

The good news is that you will automatically know that version if you survive to the 6th Mythic tier. 

In other news, meet your familiar:

[sblock=Juvenile Pseudodragon]
NG Tiny dragon 
Init +2; Senses blindsense 60 ft., darkvision 30 ft., low-light vision; Perception +6
DEFENSEAC 18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, +2 size)
Hit Dice/HP: 5 with 18 hp. 
Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +3
Immune paralysis, sleep; SR 11
OFFENSESpeed 15 ft., fly 60 ft. (good)
Melee sting +4 (1d3–3 plus poison), bite +4 (1d2–3) 
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft. (5 ft. with tail)
STATISTICSStr 5, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10
Base Atk +1; CMB +1; CMD 10 (14 vs. trip)
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills  2/3 of masters ranks modified by ability score. 
Languages Draconic; telepathy (30 ft.)
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Poison (Ex) 
Sting—injury; save Fort DC 12; frequency 1/minute for 10 minutes; effect sleep for 1 minute; cure 1 save. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.

Familiar abilities--Improved Evasion, Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells.  

Pseudodragons are tiny cousins of true dragons, and are playful but shy. They often only vocalize in chirps, hisses, growls, and purrs, but can communicate telepathically with any intelligent creature. If approached peacefully and offered food, they are usually willing to share information about what they've seen in their territory, but threats or violence make them flee.

Pseudodragons are carnivores, devouring insects, rodents, small birds, and snakes, though they sometimes eat eggs, and most also enjoy butter, cheese, and fish. They either hunt on the ground like lizards or look for prey on the wing like a raptor. As smart as a typical humanoid, they do not enjoy being treated as pets and prefer being treated as friends. They are wary of evil folk but can bond with sorcerers and wizards as familiars, and some have befriended druids and rangers or partnered with good dragons as scouts. Pseudodragons will serve as familiars if they approve of a spellcaster's personality (and if the spellcaster takes the Improved Familiar feat), but often also bond with those whose company they enjoy or who have proven themselves true friends. A pseudodragon might follow another character in this manner for days, weeks, years, or even a lifetime if the creature is treated well, provided with food, and generally well-loved.

Upon reaching adulthood, a pseudodragon's body is about 1 foot long with a 2-foot tail, and weighs about 7 pounds. A pseudodragon egg is the size of a chicken egg, but leathery and spotted brown, and a mating female lays 2–5 eggs every spring. A clutch of pseudodragons (the collective noun—not to be confused with pseudodragons from the same brood of eggs) usually consists of a mated pair and several near-adult offspring. 

NOTES: The hit points, combat abilities and range of some other abilities have all been reduced and the modifiers for the 'young' age category applied. She's pretty fragile, so use her at your own risk. You may use her as normal with the understanding that she may engage in occasional youthful errors. Once you level up we'll move her up to standard stats. Good enough? [/sblock]


----------



## Queenie

I thought that would be Mythic Tier... Hopefully by then Lia's come up with more elegant solutions / spells than throwing large balls of fire everywhere. After this encounter I'm not counting on making it to 6th Mythic Tier . (Yes, yes, I did it to myself... Hey it was hard jumping right in!!)

I am assuming that was the good news.. Lol... I am loathe to bring this up and have been thinking about it since yesterday... Didn't you basically just kill my "almost" familiar with that Dragon's Breath spell? 

If my wonderful and magnanimous GM's feel she was at least partially protected in Lia's pocket, that would be fabulous and the stats above are amazing! Thank you guys so much 

I think it would be really fun for her to make juvenile mistakes. That was sort of the point of using her early, even if she had no powers, it would still be entertaining.


----------



## Shayuri

I think normally critters that are 'possessions' stored on your person are treated as items, and thus generally not subjected individually to damaging area attacks unless you really flub your save.


----------



## Leif

Fenris, I don't necessarily approve of you quoting an earlier draft version of one of my posts.  In this case, it does have some redeeming (comic relief) value, but please don't make a habit of it?  Antagonism between our characters may be a useful device, but let's keep it clean and not dredge up stuff that's been deleted, ok?


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> I think normally critters that are 'possessions' stored on your person are treated as items, and thus generally not subjected individually to damaging area attacks unless you really flub your save.




That would be fabulous! Don't want to lose her before she is really mine. 

I did have this funny notion, that if she died(s) like that, I would be contacting PETP - People for the Ethical Treatment of Pseudodragons. Totally unfair working environment for little baby fairy dragons! 

I do have a little cage for her but would not think to leave her unattended outside, especially being so young. I will let the DM's rule on that


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> Fenris, I don't necessarily approve of you quoting an earlier draft version of one of my posts.  In this case, it does have some redeeming (comic relief) value, but please don't make a habit of it?  Antagonism between our characters may be a useful device, but let's keep it clean and not dredge up stuff that's been deleted, ok?




That is the version that got emailed to us (in case you didn't know) and I believe he was responding to the email and didn't see it was edited until after... but I will let him speak for himself. School is starting back up so he is at work for part of today. Next week starts his Tuesday/Friday schedule and he'll be gone most of those days.


----------



## Leif

emailed?  You mean the ENWorld automatic email for new posts to a subscribed thread?  Understandable, I guess, but I still maintain that I have the discretion to edit my own posts as long as the DMs permit.


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> emailed?  You mean the ENWorld automatic email for new posts to a subscribed thread?  Understandable, I guess, but I still maintain that I have the discretion to edit my own posts as long as the DMs permit.




Yes, the email updates. J and I both have them turned on so we don't forget to check in. Personally, I don't come by ENW as much as I used to so it's helpful to know when there is an update.

I'm certainly not arguing your right to edit posts. Knowing the emails go out, I try very hard to make sure I edit them fully before I hit submit reply but I'm sure most of you notice sometimes I forget and have to edit them anyway. Especially on my iPad, I cannot preview post OR edit them after they are submitted. Very frustrating for me.

As someone who is intimately aware of J's sense of humor... this is for everyone... please take it with a grain of salt. On his end it's all friendly ribbing, even if it doesn't come off that way. He actually IS a barbarian and is playing his character as if we have all known each other a long time and have been through, oh say, 6 levels of companionship


----------



## Scotley

I am notorious for making last minute edits to my posts, so I strongly encourage you to check out the final post here rather than rely on the emails. 

Shayuri has the right of it for familiars. I believe we did ask and you did indicate that the little beasty was tucked away in a pocket. Had it been out flying about the result could have been quite different.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> I am notorious for making last minute edits to my posts, so I strongly encourage you to check out the final post here rather than rely on the emails.



And I'm as bad or worse about that, too.  Sometimes,  hopefully rarely, it takes me a day or two to settle on a final wording.


----------



## Leif

Fenris, just so you know how I feel about our 'thing', it's all in good fun, and our in-character antagonism ceases at the event hoizon of cyberspace.  We've been acquainted here at ENWorld now for quite a few long years, and it's been a good and pleasant acquaintance as far as I'm concerned.

Queenie, your man is perfectly capable of speaking up for himself.


----------



## Leif

Leif said:


> And I'm as bad or worse about that, too.  Sometimes,  hopefully rarely, it takes me a day or two to settle on a final wording.




Sometimes I surrender to a prickly impulse and make a post which I later wish to repent.  I'll try to do my part and be less impulsive.

[Gee, I don't think I've quoted myself all that much before.  Adds a new level of narcissism to the whole thing, doesn't it?]


----------



## mleibrock

I've been wondering when you would finally admit to your narcicissistic ways.  .  I'm only kidding buddy but I am looking forward to getting a personal dose of it in a couple months!  I expect you to stay healthy!!



Leif said:


> Sometimes I surrender to a prickly impulse and make a post which I later wish to repent.  I'll try to do my part and be less impulsive.
> 
> [Gee, I don't think I've quoted myself all that much before.  Adds a new level of narcissism to the whole thing, doesn't it?]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Sometimes I surrender to a prickly impulse and make a post which I later wish to repent.  I'll try to do my part and be less impulsive.
> 
> [Gee, I don't think I've quoted myself all that much before.  Adds a new level of narcissism to the whole thing, doesn't it?]




I am trying to imagine a less impulsive Leif. I just cant visualize it . . . . .




Queenie said:


> As someone who is intimately aware of J's sense of humor... this is for  everyone... please take it with a grain of salt.




And as for me, I am sure every one here knows this [hush Leif] break out the whole salt shake for my sense of humor!

on an aside:

Health update!

My pushups are greatly reduced in pain

I have been using a 5 gallon bucket of water for other exorcises.

Still have a long way to recoup lost strength, though.


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> I am notorious for making last minute edits to my posts, so I strongly encourage you to check out the final post here rather than rely on the emails.
> 
> Shayuri has the right of it for familiars. I believe we did ask and you did indicate that the little beasty was tucked away in a pocket. Had it been out flying about the result could have been quite different.




Yay! Thank you for that


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> Fenris, just so you know how I feel about our 'thing', it's all in good fun, and our in-character antagonism ceases at the event hoizon of cyberspace.  We've been acquainted here at ENWorld now for quite a few long years, and it's been a good and pleasant acquaintance as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Queenie, your man is perfectly capable of speaking up for himself.




Of course he is and he will. I was just not certain he'd be around at all today and didn't want to leave the issue lingering.


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> Sometimes,  hopefully rarely, it takes me a day or two to settle on a final wording.




So if everyone has edit-itis, exactly how long should we wait to post a reply to a post? A day? An hour? Like I said, I'm not as used to posting on ENW and perhaps there are rules here that don't apply on CM.

We used to have "frenzy night" once a week where all the players would gather online and game as if we were at the table. People would post over each other all the time and we'd just go back and edit to fix it later. Though in the case of those games, our goal was to make the story hour right, so fixing things was correct but not urgent. I'm definitely used to that frenetic pacing. Waiting four days for updates kills me! Certainly ups the tension


----------



## Scott DeWar

I check on line once a day and peruse once I get caught up on the list of games that show up on my 'Settings'.

If I had access at home I would try a frenzy night, but be9ng I a at a subway sandwich shop, it may not be good. There is a thing called closing time, for some strange reason.


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:


> I've been wondering when you would finally admit to your narcicissistic ways.  .  I'm only kidding buddy but I am looking forward to getting a personal dose of it in a couple months!  I expect you to stay healthy!!



That is, indeed, the plan, Kemosabe, but we all know about that junk.  I just hope I'm employed by then and still able to snag a day off or two.



Scott DeWar said:


> I am trying to imagine a less impulsive Leif. I just cant visualize it . . . . .



The mind just boggles, no?






Scott DeWar said:


> And as for me, I am sure every one here knows this [hush Leif] break out the whole salt shake for my sense of humor!
> 
> on an aside:
> 
> Health update!
> 
> My pushups are greatly reduced in pain
> 
> I have been using a 5 gallon bucket of water for other exorcises.
> 
> Still have a long way to recoup lost strength, though.



That's still good news, DeWar.  Awwright, suck in that gut!  Is that a 20 pound turkey in your britches, or is that what you call an ass?!  We're gonna run that right off of you, P-P-P-Private!  Hup, Two Tray, Four!!  I don't know why I left, ........... But I left on my own,  .......... And it won't be lo-o-ong, ......... 'Til I git on Back Home!



Queenie said:


> So if everyone has edit-itis, exactly how long should we wait to post a reply to a post? A day? An hour? Like I said, I'm not as used to posting on ENW and perhaps there are rules here that don't apply on CM.
> 
> We used to have "frenzy night" once a week where all the players would gather online and game as if we were at the table. People would post over each other all the time and we'd just go back and edit to fix it later. Though in the case of those games, our goal was to make the story hour right, so fixing things was correct but not urgent. I'm definitely used to that frenetic pacing. Waiting four days for updates kills me! Certainly ups the tension



No, reply as you will.  If I make significant changes, I try to clue everyone in about it in a later post.  Usually.



Scott DeWar said:


> I check on line once a day and peruse once I get caught up on the list of games that show up on my 'Settings'.
> 
> If I had access at home I would try a frenzy night, but be9ng I a at a subway sandwich shop, it may not be good. There is a thing called closing time, for some strange reason.



Do you ever see Jared in there?  Does he play D&D?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> That is, indeed, the plan, Kemosabe, but we all know about that junk.  I just hope I'm employed by then and still able to snag a day off or two.



Hope you get a job soon! Is there a VA near by you can get a job at?



Leif said:


> The mind just boggles, no?



I sprained my brain! owwwwwwwch!



Leif said:


> That's still good news, DeWar.  Awwright, suck in that gut!  Is that a 20 pound turkey in your britches, or is that what you call an ass?!  We're gonna run that right off of you, P-P-P-Private!  Hup, Two Tray, Four!!  I don't know why I left, ........... But I left on my own,  .......... And it won't be lo-o-ong, ......... 'Til I git on Back Home!



Dang, twisted my ankle last night. been walking it off all day



Leif said:


> No, reply as you will.  If I make significant changes, I try be less clueless to everyone about it in later posts.  Usually.



FIFY



Leif said:


> Do you ever see Jared in there?  Does he play D&D?



 nope and nope; not enough room with my 20 lb turkey ass for any one else.


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> So if everyone has edit-itis, exactly how long should we wait to post a reply to a post? A day? An hour? Like I said, I'm not as used to posting on ENW and perhaps there are rules here that don't apply on CM.
> 
> We used to have "frenzy night" once a week where all the players would gather online and game as if we were at the table. People would post over each other all the time and we'd just go back and edit to fix it later. Though in the case of those games, our goal was to make the story hour right, so fixing things was correct but not urgent. I'm definitely used to that frenetic pacing. Waiting four days for updates kills me! Certainly ups the tension




My edits should be within a couple minutes. If I screwed up something for longer than that I'll make it known. With a party this size there may be occasions where I'll need to build a summary post of combat with a series of edits as I pull together each players' actions. I'll make that clear before I start.

I would love to get a frenzy night in sometime if we can swing, but that's asking a lot of a group this size. It would likely need to be a Friday or Sunday for me.


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> My edits should be within a couple minutes. If I screwed up something for longer than that I'll make it known. With a party this size there may be occasions where I'll need to build a summary post of combat with a series of edits as I pull together each players' actions. I'll make that clear before I start.
> 
> I would love to get a frenzy night in sometime if we can swing, but that's asking a lot of a group this size. It would likely need to be a Friday or Sunday for me.




Got it. Can respond quickly, try to re-check before posting and we'll deal with edits if necessary 

I wasn't mentioning Frenzy as a suggestion for this game, but my own my goodness it would be fabulous. It is difficult with so many people... but I will say the chaos of posting like that really simulates what probably happens in "real" battle. My character almost killed another character when she rode up on a horse invisibly and I thought it was an enemy. Fun times!

I was really just mentioning it to point out I am used to responding quickly but can certainly slow it down if that is what is called for here on ENW / this game. 

Now that you'all know way more about me then you care, I'll shut up


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Hope you get a job soon! Is there a VA near by you can get a job at?
> I sprained my brain! owwwwwwwch!
> Dang, twisted my ankle last night. been walking it off all day
> FIFY
> nope and nope; not enough room with my 20 lb turkey ass for any one else.



-I was only in the Army Reserve, so the VA treats me like a civilian.   But I'm pursuing every online lead that I can find, and my former supervisor is throwing me the occasional bone to do legal work for my ex-employer only now it's for hefty fees instead of a salary, and I get no benefits.  If one of these online job leads pans out, and they pay what they claim to pay, I'll be "Sittin' in the fabled catbird seat!" (-- Thank you, John Goodman)  Luckily my wife has insurance through her state job, and we've got the safety net of the wonderful ObamaCare!
-Rub some liniment on your brain.
-Tough break about your ankle, if it's an actual injury and not just a scam to get out of marching, Profile!
-What's FIFY? ("Forget It, F___ You?????)
-hehehe, at least you got the nice plumage of a turkey's posterior.


----------



## Kaodi

I am a sad and unemployed person. A frenzy night basically whenever would be great to me.


----------



## Leif

Sorry to hear of your plight, Kaodi.  I'm not in a terribly bad place myself, because I know that while fortunes ebb and flow, somebody always gets pi__ed and wants to sue somebody else, or else somebody wants to safeguard their family against the pi__-off hotheads and wants to set up a trust or a will to protect them.  Maybe I should be looking harder for work, but today I spent basically all morning running hither and yon doing 'honey-dos' that my wife was unable to do because of work.  Take this kid here, pick up that for the other kid, now take the first kid to school, pick the kids up from school, cook supper for everybody.  Eeesh!  I've gone from being a Corporate Lawyer to being a House Husband in just three or four weeks!  Ahh, it's not so bad.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry to hear of your unemployment plights. Wish I could help, but you wouldn't like the jobs I could offer. Working at near minimum wage weekends and overnights helping adults with developmental disabilities with activities of daily living. I have lots of job openings, but there's a reason I can't keep them filled. 

Maybe its better I do my best to keep you entertained here until you find a gig you like. Will try to get posts up in various games today.


----------



## Leif

Eh.....yeah, Scotty, about that -- Thanks, but no thanks.  It's officially time for me to move away from the Developmental Disabilities sector, and follow my bliss elsewhere.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The Twisted ankle is real, but minor enough that I actually need to keep it moving to keep it loose. As for working, I am doing the volenteer eor at the VA. Sorry to hear that there are 2 of our numbers who are jobless. Also sorry that you you get nothing from the VA, Leif, But it is good to know you are getting 'side jobs' and you are covered by your wife's insurance. As for the 'house husband', since you love those kids, you would turn the world inside out for them, so this little bit is nuthin for you!

ugh, now I am getting a headache, might be low blood sugar . . .Time to quit whining. shuttin up.

I almost forgot, Today is the anniversary of my last surgery!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Eh.....yeah, Scotty, about that -- Thanks, but no thanks.  It's officially time for me to move away from the Developmental Disabilities sector, and follow my bliss elsewhere.




Actually, things are really heating up in Arkansas in the DD market from what I hear. They are under a court order to shut down all the big developmental centers and move to a fully integrated community model. Folks I know say that there are big opportunities for growth there. Our little company might even dip a toe in that pool, since it is only the next state over. But I do understand the need for a change. Still the lawyers are likely making a ton of money from the lawsuits that are working now if you could parley your experience into joining the case on one side or the other.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> The Twisted ankle is real, but minor enough that I actually need to keep it moving to keep it loose. As for working, I am doing the volenteer eor at the VA. Sorry to hear that there are 2 of our numbers who are jobless. Also sorry that you you get nothing from the VA, Leif, But it is good to know you are getting 'side jobs' and you are covered by your wife's insurance. As for the 'house husband', since you love those kids, you would turn the world inside out for them, so this little bit is nuthin for you!
> 
> ugh, now I am getting a headache, might be low blood sugar . . .Time to quit whining. shuttin up.
> 
> I almost forgot, Today is the anniversary of my last surgery!




Hope you found some food. Take care of yourself man.


----------



## Scotley

We can't really move the action forward until somebody opens the door...


----------



## Scott DeWar

heh, wasn't low. It was over 200. I think I was just dehydrated. that was all. so who was in the front of the mob? I don't think Sheldon was.


----------



## Shayuri

Thorn didn't open the door?

Is that really separate from unlocking it?

Eh. Lets just say the first person to have an action after Thorn's done can open it?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> The Twisted ankle is real, but minor enough that I actually need to keep it moving to keep it loose. As for working, I am doing the volenteer eor at the VA. Sorry to hear that there are 2 of our numbers who are jobless. Also sorry that you you get nothing from the VA, Leif, But it is good to know you are getting 'side jobs' and you are covered by your wife's insurance. As for the 'house husband', since you love those kids, you would turn the world inside out for them, so this little bit is nuthin for you!.
> 
> ugh, now I am getting a headache, might be low blood sugar . . .Time to quit whining. shuttin up.
> 
> I almost forgot, Today is the anniversary of my last surgery!



Yeah, I love the little boogers, even though one of them treats me like I'm her sworn enemy.  She can't help her knuckleheadedness, though.


Scotley said:


> Actually, things are really heating up in Arkansas in the DD market from what I hear. They are under a court order to shut down all the big developmental centers and move to a fully integrated community model. Folks I know say that there are big opportunities for growth there. Our little company might even dip a toe in that pool, since it is only the next state over. But I do understand the need for a change. Still the lawyers are likely making a ton of money from the lawsuits that are working now if you could parley your experience into joining the case on one side or the other.



I just applied (possibly for the second time, but I don't think I was able to complete the process last time) for an in-house attorney job with Zurich in Memphis.  I've also applied for another job or two in Memfrica, and an estate attorney job here in Jonesboro.  I've basically been applying for the same four or five jobs over and over again for the last 4 weeks.  Maybe I'll hear 'yea' or 'nay' before long.  I've applied for a couple of state (Arkansas) lawyer jobs, and at least they have the decency to tell me to go take a flying leap.  Oh, well, I didn't want their stinky ol' jobs anyway.  I do have my pro-rated privilege license for the rest of 2014, so I can at least hang out the old shingle for the rest of this year.  And I'm also getting a bit of legal work from my former employer.  They've got a bill that's due now, so I hope to be getting some ducats soon.

That big case, as I understand it, grew out of some malfeasances at the Faulkner County Human Development Center, in the town where you and I went to college.  I'm pretty sure that I'd better just stay the heck away from that one.


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> Thorn didn't open the door?
> 
> Is that really separate from unlocking it?
> 
> Eh. Lets just say the first person to have an action after Thorn's done can open it?




I don't like to assume things like that just in case somebody has a plan.


----------



## Queenie

In case it wasn't obvious, Lia is lying on the floor, dead. At least until someone opens the damn door. Lol. Perhaps she'll decide to join the land of the living after that.


----------



## Kaodi

Are we not just waiting on the DM description of what we are shooting at?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think so.


----------



## Queenie

Maybe they are waiting for everyone to post. Or maybe they are just Labor Day busy weekend people. We'll find out eventually.


----------



## Shayuri

Partly my fault. They needed my saves.

But I've got those up now, so it's all on them now to give us the scene so we can proceed to tear it up.


----------



## mleibrock

Yep, was out of town for the Labor day weekend.  Should have told you that before now I guess but I think I'm going to make you wait just a bit longer because when a party member is on fire, it's a little distracting and it draws your attention.


----------



## Leif

Somebody's on fire??  I gotta pay more attention!

Ooops, tough break, that.  

Stop, drop, roll.


----------



## Queenie

mleibrock said:


> Yep, was out of town for the Labor day weekend.  Should have told you that before now I guess but I think I'm going to make you wait just a bit longer because when a party member is on fire, it's a little distracting and it draws your attention.



Evil GM!!! Making us wait....


----------



## Leif

He's *evil* alright, but making us wait is not one of his more sinister attributes.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:


> Yep, was out of town for the Labor day weekend.  Should have told you that before now I guess but I think I'm going to make you wait just a bit longer because when a party member is on fire, it's a little distracting and it draws your attention.




Yeah, very distracting somebody's gotta break out the marshmallows and figure which bag of holding has the gram-crackers and Hersey bars...


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is sick and twisted!


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> He's *evil* alright, but making us wait is not one of his more sinister attributes.



 Heh.  



Scotley said:


> Yeah, very distracting somebody's gotta break out the marshmallows and figure which bag of holding has the gram-crackers and Hersey bars...




A few weeks ago we tried to make smore's with those new gigantic marshmallows. Quite a spectacle that was. Not really good for making smore's. However, everyone knows the best part is the marshmallows and they were quite delicious toasted!


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago we tried to make smore's with those new gigantic marshmallows. Quite a spectacle that was. Not really good for making smore's. However, everyone knows the best part is the marshmallows and they were quite delicious toasted!




Try sprinkling some bits of coconut, walnut or pecan on the marshmellows.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I haven't had marshmallows in such a long time . . . too much sugar for my blood. Literally.


----------



## mleibrock

Hey guys,

I'm very sorry for the delay.  I'll get a post up later this afternoon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sure sure. promises promises

**ducks thrown brick and runs**


----------



## Leif

Darn, missed again!  *Rummaging around for another brick to throw*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Can't catch me, I'm the ginger bread man!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Here is a pic to use for Sir Sheldon (curtesy of Queeny and Fenris):


----------



## mleibrock

Yeah, you wish that is how you looked.  

Sorry for the delay, working on one of the character's items ruling.  I know it's painful to wait and I sincerely apologize.


----------



## Scott DeWar

mleibrock said:


> Yeah, you wish that is how you looked.




Yes, as a matter of fact. . . I really do wish I looked like that.


----------



## Shayuri

Hm!

He used his standard to cast Confusion, and he can't hide mundanely without cover or concealment...

HMMM!

Well, time to bust out a Perception check.


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Hm!
> 
> He used his standard to cast Confusion, and he can't hide mundanely without cover or concealment...
> 
> HMMM!
> 
> Well, time to bust out a Perception check.




I'm not positive but I *think* the confusion is like the Zone of Truth and just somehow always active in the room. I could totally be wrong about that though.

Nice Perception check btw, w00t!


----------



## Fenris

Shayuri said:


> Hm!
> 
> He used his standard to cast Confusion, and he can't hide mundanely without cover or concealment...
> 
> HMMM!
> 
> Well, time to bust out a Perception check.




Unless he went down a secret door.........


----------



## Scott DeWar

depending on the secret  door, that 29 may find it.


----------



## Shayuri

Note for the GMs, the 29 is including Thorn's +2 to Perception against tieflings for Favored Enemy.

So if you're applying it to something that is not a tiefling, like a secret door, it is actually 27.


----------



## Leif

*OOC:*


Ahh, but what if it is a DIABOLICALLY CLEVERLY HIDDEN secret door?!  Wouldn't that count?


----------



## Shayuri

If the trap door was like...a demon or devil shapeshifted into a trap door, then I'd get even +2 more to spot it, for a grand total of 31.

FEAR ME


----------



## Leif

*OOC:*


Yow!! *shudder*


----------



## Shayuri

Okay I've totally lost track of what's happening in this fight.

The last I can see, someone's shoving the altar and trying to knock it over, and Thorn has an action still to go? If that's the case, I'll delay that action until I see the results of the altar being knocked over...with an attack brewing should our fair tiefling cultist be revealed.

If that's not what's going on, then...I need a little nudge to figure out what is.


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> Okay I've totally lost track of what's happening in this fight.
> 
> The last I can see, someone's shoving the altar and trying to knock it over, and Thorn has an action still to go? If that's the case, I'll delay that action until I see the results of the altar being knocked over...with an attack brewing should our fair tiefling cultist be revealed.
> 
> If that's not what's going on, then...I need a little nudge to figure out what is.




Sure, as it stands, Thorn is at the back of the altar and his just realized that Faxon is hiding under it. 'Keva is standing on top of the altar, so I don't think he'd appreciate anyone tumbling it down. Both Thorn and 'Keva have attacks ready if Faxon comes out.

The paladin has been healing Meliara. She and Denir have been dealing with a scorpion and are done for the round. Banaq is casting a summoning, so he's done for the round as well. Jack spent his efforts this round on blasting 'Keva in his confusion. Isolde has provided some healing. I'm about to see if everyone can benefit from that. It think that is everyone. Working on a post now. Faxon is going to do his thing and then 'Keva and Thorn can take an action and we'll advance to next round. Sorry for the delay.

Your co-GM's both had distracting weekend. ML was traveling. My little project to take down a mostly dead tree near the fence in the back yard went poorly. I'm guessing I rolled a natural one or maybe a natural 20 with successful crit on my chainsaw attack. I intended to cut a wedge out of the tree so it would fall into my yard. Instead as I cut about halfway through on the first cut the tree snapped and fell the opposite way ripping down a section of my neighbor's fence and falling into his yard. It took a good bit of time to dismember and remove the tree from the fence and his yard then restore the fence to its pre-tree condition. Actually, the fence was mostly rotten and the nails rusted to uselessness. So the rehab was pretty extensive. Good times.


----------



## Fenris

Thus you always have a helper holding a rope to pull the tree in the direction you want it to fall. Or start by topping the tree and removing the material on your neighbor's side to help it fall correctly. [/botanist]

But, as I was reading I was worried you had gotten hurt, so at least you didn't injure yourself.


----------



## Shayuri

A Wild GM appears! 

He uses Chainsaw...it's very effective!

No worries on time. I was just trying to make sure I was up to speed and wasn't missing anything.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Scotley

For those of you focused on the email version of posts. I erred slightly and said Isolde healed all. In fact only those within 30' (Isolde, Banaq, Denir, Meliara and Jack) where healed. The post has now been edited.


----------



## Scotley

Fenris said:


> Thus you always have a helper holding a rope to pull the tree in the direction you want it to fall. Or start by topping the tree and removing the material on your neighbor's side to help it fall correctly. [/botanist]
> 
> But, as I was reading I was worried you had gotten hurt, so at least you didn't injure yourself.




Nahhh, I'm surprisingly agile for an old fat guy. I did consider using a rope, but my help options were a 10 year old and my wife neither of whom I trust to get clear should something go wrong I decided it best they stay well out of range. I improperly calculated the STR of the fence relative to the weight of the the tree. Given that the tree wasn't big enough to reach either my house or the neighbors from its spot at the very back of the yard I assumed it was out of range of anything important. Silly me assuming...


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> A Wild GM appears!
> 
> He uses Chainsaw...it's very effective!
> 
> No worries on time. I was just trying to make sure I was up to speed and wasn't missing anything.
> 
> Thanks for the update!




You're welcome. Actually, it helped me figure out what the heck was going on too. That over-sized party of ya'lls can be tricky to manage.


----------



## Guest 11456

Scotley said:


> OOC: Isolde: Since you don't have Selective Channeling I believe that the healing will effect the Familiar. Unless I'm missing something?




Correct.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will post a perception and the healing in a bit. I am glad to hear you are unhurt.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I will post a perception and the healing in a bit. I am glad to hear you are unhurt.




Only my pride was hurt. Really the danger to my person was minimal. Despite a certain maniacal glee I enjoy when using implements of destruction like chain saws and tractors equipped with buckets and blades and such I am fairly responsible.


----------



## Scotley

Kaodi said:


> OOC: Perception: 1d20+10=28, Confusion: 1d100=66, Confusion: 1d8+3=4 .
> 
> Randlay's head is swimming. He eyes the swarm wearily, but something just doesn't seem _right_ about it. Confused, he raises his hands to rub his forehead once, but his thoughts are still out of whack. So he grabs the chambered bolt from his crossbow and rubs the pointy end across his forehead. That should help him think more clea- _Ow!_




Nice!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Tried to rep you for that post, Kaodi, but I've gotta spread some around first. Good one, though.


----------



## Kaodi

Glad you guys liked it,  .


----------



## Queenie

Excellent post Kaodi, very creative


----------



## Leif

*Sigh*  I was also yet unable to Rep + you, Kaodi.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> *Sigh*  I was also yet unable to Rep + you, Kaodi.




Same here.


----------



## mleibrock

Mike,

roll a d100, the result is the percentage of shot arrows that are still viable (round in your favor)



Mowgli said:


> [section]
> 
> [INDENT=]'Keva, now finished retrieving his arrows from the body, gives it a careful "looking over." Once he's assured himself that Faxon's corpse has been thoroughly searched, he retrieves the arrows that flew wide, and then heads upstairs to pick up the ones he fired up there.
> [/INDENT][/section]
> 
> [sblock=Actions/Rolls]Taking 20 on Perception to search the body, for a 35.[/sblock]
> _______________
> [sblock=MiniStats]
> *[SIZE=+1]Vakeva Kiihko[/SIZE]*
> *HP:* 27/66, *Speed:* 40' *Perception:* +15 (Darkvision 60')
> 
> *Ki Pool:* 10/11
> *Mythic Surge:* 03/05
> 
> *AC:* 19, *Touch:* 19, *Flat-footed:* 17, *CMD:* 25 (29 vs Bull Rush/Trip)
> *Fort:* +9, *Ref:* +8, *Will:* +11 (+2 vs. Poison/Spells/SLAs)
> *Defensive Abilities:* Defensive Training (+4 Dodge Bonus to AC vs Giants), Hard to Kill
> 
> *BAB:* +4, *CMB:* +6 (+8 vs Demons)
> 
> *Raivo (+1 Adaptive Evil Outsider Bane Composite Longbow):*-----+12/+12/+7 (1d8+ 5 (20/×3))
> --------------------------------------------------------------+14/+14/+9 (1d8+ 7 (20/×3) +2d6 vs Evil Outsiders)
> ---------------------------------------(_Ki_ Extra Attack): +12/+12/+12/+7 (1d8+ 5 (20/×3))
> ----------------------------------------------------------+14/+14/+14/+9 (1d8+ 7 (20/×3) +2d6 vs Evil Outsiders)
> --------------------------------------------(Deadly Aim):-----+10/+10/+5 (1d8+11 (20/×3))
> --------------------------------------------------------------+12/+12/+7 (1d8+13 (20/×3) +2d6 vs Evil Outsiders)
> ---------------------------------------(_Ki_ + Deadly Aim): +10/+10/+10/+5 (1d8+11 (20/×3))
> ----------------------------------------------------------+12/+12/+12/+7 (1d8+13 (20/×3) +2d6 vs Evil Outsiders)
> ------------------------------------------*Unarmed Strike:*------------ +6 (1d8+ 2 (20/×2))
> --------------------------------------------------*Dagger:*------------ +6 (1d4+ 2 (19/×2))
> 
> *Weapon in Hand:* Raivo
> 
> *Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 22, Cha 10
> 
> *Condition:* None
> [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

mleibrock said:


> Mike,
> 
> roll a d100, the result is the percentage of shot arrows that are still viable (round in your favor)




Ammunition (Bow): Arrow(s), Durable

_"These arrows are tightly wrapped in strands of some kind of alchemical glue.

Benefit: Durable arrows don’t break due to normal use, whether or not they hit their target; unless the arrow goes missing, an archer can retrieve and reuse a durable arrow again and again. Durable arrows can be broken in other ways (such as deliberate snapping, hitting a fire elemental, and so on).

Drawback: If crafted with magic (such as bane), the magic only lasts for one use of the arrow, but the nonmagical arrow can still be reused or imbued with magic again."_


----------



## Scott DeWar

looks like an auto 100% !


----------



## mleibrock

Nice flavor, Mikey!



Mowgli said:


> [section]
> 
> [INDENT=]'Keva returns Randlay's look with a long one of his own before replying, "Eh, no matter. Th' Tiefling were a tricksy one, and fer a second there I thought ye were a demon m'self. Ye surely shoot like one." He glances down as the crossbowman eyes his bolts and winces slightly as he's reminded of his injuries. "I s'pose ye'll be wanting these back . . . that's gonna sting a bit. I'm thinkin' they'll come free better if y' push 'em on through rather than pullin' 'em out backwards. Best be about it, then. Sir Sheldon, be a good lad an' let th' others know Jack and I'll be down momentarily, eh? I expect I'll be needin' some bandages, so you make sure there's some ready fer me." The old Dwarf rummages in his rucksack for a moment, pulling out a thick dowel. He lowers himself to the ground, leans back against his rucksack, and takes the wood between his teeth before nodding his readiness to Randlay.
> [/INDENT][/section]
> 
> [sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
> _______________
> [sblock=MiniStats]
> *[SIZE=+1]Vakeva Kiihko[/SIZE]*
> *HP:* 27/66, *Speed:* 40' *Perception:* +15 (Darkvision 60')
> 
> *Ki Pool:* 10/11
> *Mythic Surge:* 03/05
> 
> *AC:* 19, *Touch:* 19, *Flat-footed:* 17, *CMD:* 25 (29 vs Bull Rush/Trip)
> *Fort:* +9, *Ref:* +8, *Will:* +11 (+2 vs. Poison/Spells/SLAs)
> *Defensive Abilities:* Defensive Training (+4 Dodge Bonus to AC vs Giants), Hard to Kill
> 
> *BAB:* +4, *CMB:* +6 (+8 vs Demons)
> 
> *Raivo (+1 Adaptive Evil Outsider Bane Composite Longbow):*-----+12/+12/+7 (1d8+ 5 (20/×3))
> --------------------------------------------------------------+14/+14/+9 (1d8+ 7 (20/×3) +2d6 vs Evil Outsiders)
> ---------------------------------------(_Ki_ Extra Attack): +12/+12/+12/+7 (1d8+ 5 (20/×3))
> ----------------------------------------------------------+14/+14/+14/+9 (1d8+ 7 (20/×3) +2d6 vs Evil Outsiders)
> --------------------------------------------(Deadly Aim):-----+10/+10/+5 (1d8+11 (20/×3))
> --------------------------------------------------------------+12/+12/+7 (1d8+13 (20/×3) +2d6 vs Evil Outsiders)
> ---------------------------------------(_Ki_ + Deadly Aim): +10/+10/+10/+5 (1d8+11 (20/×3))
> ----------------------------------------------------------+12/+12/+12/+7 (1d8+13 (20/×3) +2d6 vs Evil Outsiders)
> ------------------------------------------*Unarmed Strike:*------------ +6 (1d8+ 2 (20/×2))
> --------------------------------------------------*Dagger:*------------ +6 (1d4+ 2 (19/×2))
> 
> *Weapon in Hand:* Raivo
> 
> *Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 22, Cha 10
> 
> *Condition:* None
> [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Thankee, sir!


----------



## Queenie

Two things.

One, I finally added a picture to my character sheet in the rogues gallery. I will be adding another that Mowgli so nicely made for me soon too. Here's the pic:




So there's Lia. Notice she's got fire in her hand  

I will also try to make the sheet prettier and more useful and not take up so much space, but it's been a long time since I've done that so it will take some time.

Two. Her name is Meliara. Not Malaria. I should have spelled the damn thing differently. It's Mel - e - ar - a.  So there


----------



## Leif

But...but...but MALARIA is so becoming!!!


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> But...but...but MALARIA is so becoming!!!




Exactly. If you like it, it must be wrong


----------



## Leif

*Righteous Indignance*

Well!  I just... let's see.  No...  Hmm, I don't know what to tell you....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> But...but...but MALARIA is so becoming!!!




M-A-L-A-R-I-A  . . . . .
MAL, means bad. ergo must be as it is befitting.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh, and I think she should be dressed as a belly dancer.


----------



## Queenie

Scott DeWar said:


> Oh, and I think she should be dressed as a belly dancer.




What is she dressed as now? Can't that work for Belly Dancing? Lol

Also, are you requesting I change my alignment to evil? I mean, she's already gotten into so much trouble she needed to be saved... But if you insist...


----------



## Scott DeWar

naw, don't go over to the dark side. as for her attire, it looks like a formal gown rather then a belly dancers clothing. I have a friend who is part of a dancing troupe and they have some . . . . . interesting costumes.


----------



## Queenie

Scott DeWar said:


> naw, don't go over to the dark side. as for her attire, it looks like a formal gown rather then a belly dancers clothing. I have a friend who is part of a dancing troupe and they have some . . . . . interesting costumes.




Is that costume not interesting enough?


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> Well!  I just... let's see.  No...  Hmm, I don't know what to tell you....




Awww, I'm just teasing you


----------



## Leif

Queenie said:


> Awww, I'm just teasing you




Likewise.  "I don't know what to tell ya," is the mantra of my wife's ex-husband when he takes some unliateral action.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Queenie said:


> Is that costume not interesting enough?



Oh it is VERRRY interesting. I was just visualizing Sarah on the show "Chuck", not sure which episode.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> But...but...but MALARIA is so becoming!!!




Yeah, but that name is already taken by a different scourge on mankind...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Was that a mosquito i saw land on Leif?


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> Yeah, but that name is already taken by a different scourge on mankind...




:-o  But... But... Lia is just a cute innocent little celestial orphan trying to make her way in this demon filled world... #poutylips #tears #youarealldeadtome


----------



## Scott DeWar

Queenie said:


> #youarealldeadtome




gulp


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> DeWar, the final description in Banaq's character sheet is better than the one you quoted.  Just sayin' ... take a look if you wish, it's located near the bottom following his equipment list under the heading, 'Righteous Medals,' or some such.




Got it Leif. Also, I have moved this line to the ooc where we should be talking anyway. You and I sometimes forget that.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Still thinking about the medal for Vakeva, and what would make a good story. My original assumption was that it would be before our shared history; it's fine that it's not - actually better, in fact - just requires a little more thought.


----------



## Shayuri

I'll go with the Medal of Agility, since Thorn has a good init bonus and silly good speed, it makes sense she could rush in and mexicute some fairly weak demon before it can act. 

I'll see if I can come up with a decent story element for it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mowgli said:


> Still thinking about the medal for Vakeva, and what would make a good story. My original assumption was that it would be before our shared history; it's fine that it's not - actually better, in fact - just requires a little more thought.




likewise, I am still thinking.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Got it Leif. Also, I have moved this line to the ooc where we should be talking anyway. You and I sometimes forget that.



Thank you.  Apologies, all.


----------



## mleibrock

When do you sleep, Leif?


----------



## Scott DeWar

leif? Sleep?? phishaww!!!


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:


> When do you sleep, Leif?




When most vampires sleep, of course!  No, really, I went to bed about 7:30 pm last night, so I woke up wide awake in the dead of the night.  Had to post a bit before I could sleep again.

Anyway, you're a fine one to talk, Mikey, posting at 4:40 a.m., but I guess you were getting up with the chickens?  Probably for some foolish reason like exercise and running, or some such drivel, no doubt.

And, yes, Little DeWar, Leifs do sleep.  In fact, I was just about to crash now.  

Edit:  I never did get back to sleep last night, I just tossed, turned, and groped my wife until morning.  *Sigh!*  It's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it!


----------



## Scotley

No rush on the medals. I'd rather you have good thoughtful stuff for us rather than just slap something together in haste. 

My work is moving to a new office building across town this week and next creating major stress in my life. I fear posting will be limited for a few days.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I need time to think any way. I am hitting a dry spot of creativity myself.


----------



## Leif

I did mine pretty quickly.  I hope it's not too, too inferior?


----------



## Queenie

I really can't decide on a medal! I'm not sure any of the abilities suit Lia specifically (I would have taken the one we all got, yay!) but I am certainly not turning anything down. I will try to work on it. The next three weekends will be Bella free so I should have some time.


----------



## Queenie

Okay I am going with Righteous Medal of Command for Lia. I will get to writing her blurb!


----------



## Queenie

Oh and Scotley good luck with your move. My family owns a moving company and I know how stressful it can be.


----------



## mleibrock

So best laid plans...

I had every intention on looking over your medal choices and getting a post up this weekend but one of my employees needed off sat so I had to work and then yesterday was consumed with getting outside Christmas decorations up (one of those things you have to do when you have kids I guess - I would have rather been warm and on EN World.  I'm headed out of town for the Thanksgiving weekend and doubt I will be able to post - but never say never.  

Anyway, I hope you all have a great holiday and we will resume our regularly scheduled game next week.


----------



## Leif

Have a great, safe time!  Don't you want to cast blame and aspersions on your co-DM??


----------



## mleibrock

Heck no, he's much better about posting than I am.  I am learning from the best I know.


----------



## Scotley

We are mostly settled from the move. With any luck at all I'll get a post up today, or failing that tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will still be here. waiting impatiently.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I will still be here. waiting impatiently.




Sorry to keep you waiting, but another day has escaped me.


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:


> Heck no, he's much better about posting than I am.  I am learning from the best I know.



I learned from him, too, well, as much as I _have_ learned, that is...



Scotley said:


> We are mostly settled from the move. With any luck at all I'll get a post up today, or failing that tomorrow.



I somehow failed to appreciate that you were moving!  No longer on MacInnes?  How will I ever find you?? (Like I could find you before....)


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> I learned from him, too, well, as much as I _have_ learned, that is...
> 
> 
> I somehow failed to appreciate that you were moving!  No longer on MacInnes?  How will I ever find you?? (Like I could find you before....)




Office move, not home. We still dwell down at the @$$ end of MacInness. These move things get tougher the closer you get to the top. Been dealing with contractors, licensure, movers, code enforcement, alarm guys, IT guys etc. Everybody seems to want to talk to me early or late or during lunch. Anyway, we are officially settled into the new digs. Of course we have a video game machine that plays four hundred arcade classics in the break room, so if I fail to post, I could be distracted playing Donkey Kong or Galaga. Oh, I wonder if we have Defender, gotta go...


----------



## Scotley

It looks like pretty much everybody posted a medal choice and a bit of back story to go with it. I didn't see one from Fenris, but it occurs to me that he might have just put it on his character sheet, so I shall look there next. I'm very pleased with the back stories you created to earn your medals. Now, we have to get busy and give you an excuse to use your new-found powers. Gonna try to get up a post in the IC now.


----------



## Guest 11456

Scotley said:


> "Take a moment to review your troops..."




There will be a test following the review!


----------



## Shayuri

I liked the troops a lot, though I felt that the mono-class makeup was a flaw. Paladins are great, but lets mix it up a bit. Archers! Clerics! It's the 700's baby! Lets live a little.

So in the end, I give this army a solid 3.5 out of 5...deducting points for lack of variety, though it can't be denied that what it does, it does well.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sir Sheldon will give an agreeing assessment. especially about the lack of archers and pikemen


----------



## Queenie

I don't think [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] has even posted about his medal, he's been super busy. I posted which one I wanted but not a story. My daughter is now away with her Dad until Sunday night so I expect (after tomorrow) to get some quiet alone time. That is, if Fenris will leave me alone. Can't get rid if that big Wolf Pup following me around like a little lost puppy!!!! 

So, apologies, I will get on him to get it done and get mine done too as soon as I can. 

In other news, Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I am grateful to have met all of you and made some really nice, cool, fun new friends


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Office move, not home. We still dwell down at the @$$ end of MacInness. These move things get tougher the closer you get to the top. Been dealing with contractors, licensure, movers, code enforcement, alarm guys, IT guys etc. Everybody seems to want to talk to me early or late or during lunch. Anyway, we are officially settled into the new digs. Of course we have a video game machine that plays four hundred arcade classics in the break room, so if I fail to post, I could be distracted playing Donkey Kong or Galaga. Oh, I wonder if we have Defender, gotta go...




I just hope that you now have access to your ALL-TIME facorite:  MS PAC-MAN!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Still no choice or story for Vakeva either. Slipped through the cracks. Hopefully, I'll be able to get something put together this evening or tomorrow AM.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> I just hope that you now have access to your ALL-TIME facorite:  MS PAC-MAN!!




Yep, she's here too. ;-)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*'Keva Earns the Righteous Medal of Valor*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Banaq is of the opinion that either Sir Sheldon, Jack Randlay, or Thorn would make an excellent commander.  Given the rough equality of their abilities and the nature of our foe, however, Banaq feels that Sir Sheldon would be the marginally better choice.




Jack, Sir Sheldon, Denir and Isolde are my suggestions. Alingments of ng to lg, tacticians types, good charisma.

I usually wouldn't toot my own horn, but I think Paladins led by a Paladin would be the best choice. Much like a Marine would follow a 'normal' marine better then an Army Ranger, Navy Se.A.L. or Air Force PJ


----------



## Shayuri

I concur the paladin is the best choice for this army.

Thorn is probably better suited as a 'special agent' than a commander...though I could see her in command of a small team of scouts or other highly mobile irregular forces.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> Thorn is probably better suited as a 'special agent' than a commander...though I could see her in command of a small team of scouts or other highly mobile irregular forces.




I concur on this


----------



## Queenie

I think Sir Sheldon would be obvious, however, I also think the player behind the character has to want to take on that sort of extra responsibility. Who *wants* to do it? I know we will all discuss tactics before a fight (well most of us lol) but we also know sometimes people are missing so I think it'll end up being that person's job to make a final decision, especially if we don't all agree.


----------



## Leif

And the character in question could ignore all of the sage advice from the peanut gallery and do what he/she wishes to do, although how anyone could fail to avail themselves of such wise, reasoned counsel is totally beyond me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am on often and I answer posts that day, although, sometimes I don't get on until 2 or 3 pm central time North America. Now that I think about it, having a late time to respond would allow time for input on tactics by every one. huh. seems i am talking my self into it!



> could ignore all of the sage advice from the peanut gallery




and speaking of the peanut gallery . . . . .


----------



## mleibrock

So those who have weighed in seem to think Sheldon make the most sense to command the troops.  Remember, he is not necessarily making the decisions, just issuing them to the troops.  How much these orders are Sheldon's or the group's is wholly up to you and how you decide to come to a decision about how the decisions are made.  Might be worth a little discussion before we begin a fight.

Are there any dissenters against Sheldon being the group's voice?  Speak now or forever.... remain dead.


----------



## Scotley

Looks like Sir Sheldon is the man! I don't expect to post much until the weekend. We'll try to get moving again then if most of you are available. If not then we'll get things moving in the new year. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Queenie

Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays to all! Hope your holiday is filled with love, peace, health and cheer


----------



## Scott DeWar

at my brother's place, so my time will be spent  entertaining my 7 year old niece


----------



## Scott DeWar

Give me a day to read up and what knot. Since Ii am to don the mantle of commander, I don't want to do an unfun job of it.

On an aside, I am now typing with both hands regularly and I want to know if I am doing poorly on grammar, Punctuation and spelling. Please help me with making note of my typing errors in any game I am with any of you. Yes, even you Leif. And yes, I realize I have just given you guys permission to nit-pic my posts.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Give me a day to read up and what knot. Since Ii am to don the mantle of commander, I don't want to do an unfun job of it.
> 
> On an aside, I am now typing with both hands regularly and I want to know if I am doing poorly on grammar, Punctuation and spelling. Please help me with making note of my typing errors in any game I am with any of you. Yes, even you Leif. And yes, I realize I have just given you guys permission to nit-pic my posts.




When you were totally hale and healthy, it was fun to pick on you.  Now that you have been seriously injured and are typing-impaired, picking on you is not only no fun, but doing so would instantly brand me as a callous ba**ard.  As you well know, I like to earn my brands the Old Fashioned Way.  So, sorry to disappoint, but if I can discern the gist of your posts by hook or by crook, or even by reading them extra carefully, then that will be good enough for me.


----------



## Queenie

We nit-pick because we love you. Isn't that how all families work? lol


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif, I WANT  you to nit pic so as to improve! this is a GOOD THING!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Leif, I WANT  you to nit pic so as to improve! this is a GOOD THING!




Sheesh!  I can't win for losing!  Ok, ok, I'll do so.  Maybe.  *grumble, grumble*  Improve, he says!  Betcha he's still the same damned old DeWar even after he improves!


----------



## Shayuri

Scott DeWar said:


> Leif, I WANT  you to nit pic so as to improve! this is a GOOD THING!




Well okay. It should be 'nit pick,' with a 'k' at the end, and the 't' in 'this' should be capitalized.

(^_-)


----------



## Leif

Wow!  And here I was snapping pics of the nits!  What a collossal waste of time!


----------



## Queenie

Scott DeWar said:


> Give me a day to read up and what knot.




What not     Unless you are asking about actual twisty knots.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> Leif, I WANT  you to nit pic so as to improve! This is a GOOD THING!






Shayuri said:


> Well okay. It should be 'nit pick,' with a 'k' at the end.
> 
> (^_-)






Leif said:


> Sheesh!  I can't win for losing!  Ok, ok, I'll do so.  Maybe.  *grumble, grumble*  Improve, he says!  Betcha he's still the same damned old DeWar even after he improves!






Leif said:


> Wow!  And here I was snapping pics of the nits!  What a colossal waste of time!




Well, actually, taking pics of nits is the right way to see it. And yes, I am indeed the same old Bas7ard. The knots I refer to is the twisted plots that DMs always come up with.



Queenie said:


> What not     Unless you are asking about actual twisty knots.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I _think_ Vadim's good as is - he can take 10 on Survival checks for the first few days and not only feed/water himself but get plenty of extra to stock up for hard times. And he's got 10 days of rations and 2 waterskins in reserve.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I should have something today . . . . .



as a warning to all, I am experiencing sever tooth pain. I may disappear for a day or two in recovery.


----------



## Leif

My dude, has already added 2 mules, a horse, plenty of tack and big sacks, and basically most if not all the food and grain all the beasts can carry.  Pretty sure that I let at least one DM, mleibrock, know about that, but it never hurts to be sure.  The new gear is on his sheet after a small blank space at the end of his starting equipment list, and is marked as such.

Oh!  There it is!  In the IC!  Sorry to bother everybody


----------



## Scott DeWar

I marked mine as field equipment


----------



## Shayuri

Hm, I spose Thorn can kick in a pack horse or mule with some food as well. SHe's used to just foraging herself, but...

Hehehe, I'll update my sheet once I've done the math up. Or maybe I'll just copy someone more conscientious than I.


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Or maybe I'll just copy someone more conscientious than I.



 What Shay said


----------



## Kaodi

Won't the animals need water too? I am telling you, we should all invest in combat trained CAMELS!! 

Edit: I suppose we could also rename Sir Sheldon as Sir Water Fountain. Though if we count on him too much for water it will get in the way of him heroically sacrificing himself,  .


----------



## Kaodi

So... cribbing off the work Leif already did here.

Heavy Warhorse 300 gp
2 Mules 16 gp
Military Saddle 60 gp
2 Pack Saddles 30 gp
Saddlebags 8 gp
2 Animal Harnesses 4 gp
Bit & Bridle 2 gp
Leather Barding 60 gp
8 Waterskins 8 gp
8 Weeks' Rations 28 gp
8 Weeks' Feed 84 sp
20 Sacks 2 gp
100 ft of Silk Rope 20 gp
Medium Tent 15 gp
150 Cold Iron Bolts 60 gp

First count is 621 gp 4 sp... Which I can *just* cover with the gold on my sheet. I forget, did we make anything from selling loot before?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kaodi said:


> Won't the animals need water too? I am telling you, we should all invest in combat trained CAMELS!!
> 
> Edit: I suppose we could also rename Sir Sheldon as Sir Water Fountain. Though if we count on him too much for water it will get in the way of him heroically sacrificing himself,  .




sigh . . . . .Sir Sheldon's song has ended and it hasn't even been sung yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Let me double check my stuff tomorrow. I should be ready then.


----------



## Scotley

Kaodi said:


> So... cribbing off the work Leif already did here.
> 
> First count is 621 gp 4 sp... Which I can *just* cover with the gold on my sheet. I forget, did we make anything from selling loot before?




OOC: We can hand wave any of that unless someone really wants to play it out. Assume you got full value for loot found.


----------



## Leif

OOC: Anyone remember the loot list with any accuracy?


----------



## Kaodi

I am good with hand waving. The cost of the warhorse and its gear, and the bolts, is simple enough though.

Apparently there was some debate about the ethics of selling the loot instead of giving it away, with Denir being the interjecting party. 

Faxon had, "...a Heavy Crossbow with 12 Bolts, a Mithral breastplate, Bracers, a Cloak, a Key that looks like it might fit a chest, a Key that looks like it might fit a door, a Morning Star and a Wand. He has 29 gold pieces in a pocket..."

And cultists, "...3 Mithral breastplates, 3 Daggers, 3 Masterwork Glaives, 3 Potions, 2 Scrolls, 3 Spell component pouches and 3 Unholy symbols of Baphomet."

And the chest," ...2,310 cp, 759 sp, 122 gp, 11 pp, five silver holy symbols of Iomedae worth 25 gp each, a masterwork longsword, two masterwork scimitars, 450 gp in various fine housewares like silverware and table settings, a wand and a currently broken phylactery of faithfulness. The chest also contains a sheaf of papers."

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ts-Scotley-and-MLeibrock/page17#ixzz3PnLl9YIH


----------



## Queenie

Eh don't listen to that curmudgeon Denir. He likes to play devils advocate.


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Thanks, Kaodi!


----------



## mleibrock

Thank you Kaodi.  So you guys can decide what you want to do with it all and split however you see fit.  You can continue to do that in this OOC thread while we progress in the IC.


----------



## Queenie

Fenris and I about to get slammed with a huge snowstorm. The power may go out, so we might be missing a little while. Or, we'll be stuck in the house for days with nothing to do but play online. I like the second option better


----------



## Scott DeWar

I noticed that about two days ago. I have been watching it. I hope for boredom instead of power outage too, the dog need your daughter to play with for a few days anyway!

My posting will not be as robust. My mouse died - bad connection at the usb end -  And my mouse pad is persnippity, so I am moving slow and careful.


----------



## mleibrock

Best of luck to you.  We will wait for you. 


Queenie said:


> Fenris and I about to get slammed with a huge snowstorm. The power may go out, so we might be missing a little while. Or, we'll be stuck in the house for days with nothing to do but play online. I like the second option better


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> My posting will not be as robust. My mouse died -



Sorry to hear that, DeWar!  No more pitter-patter of little feet in his wheel, or looking up at you with his little, pink, mousy eyes.  *snif*


----------



## Queenie

Thanks everyone! So far so good, only 6-8 inches. And Scott, you are totally right, that dog waits for the girl every day!


----------



## Leif

ONLY 6-8 inches?  In Arkansas and Tennessee (where I, DeWar, and Scotley live) that is a blizzard of epic proportions.  The city of Jonesboro would grind to a screeching halt if that happened here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

In Nashville, yes, But up in Columbia Missouri, . . . . .  **Yawn**.


----------



## Leif

Oh, yeah, forgot for a minute that you are in Nashville now, SD.  Post # 500, below, edited.


----------



## Queenie

Well, now that all is said and done, we have 28" of snow.  Not too shabby an amount . I am quite aware the south is incapable of handling any Ol bits of winter lol.


----------



## Leif

We can handle it just fine, thank you very much Little Yankee Woman, just as long as y'all keep it the he77 away from us and up there in purgatory where it belongs!


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, here in Memphis just the idea that it might snow causes paralysis. The local police typically log over a hundred accidents when it rains. You can imagine what a patch of snow or ice does. When we have snow and ice I actually have to go out and get my employees and take them to and from work. We provide 24/7 care to disabled adults so we can't close when the weather is bad. When we had some actual serious weather--a truly devastating ice storm back in the early 90's that put several hundred thousand people's power out and blocked nearly every street with fallen limbs folks just had to stay at work, sometimes for days because there was no way to get relief staff to them. 28" inches of snow is my worst nightmare come true.


----------



## Scott DeWar

28 " or 71.13 cm is a goodly amount that would close the University of Missouri, and subsequently everything except food and gas, and at this time of the year might be 2 or 3 days of nothing until roads open in the back country. My jobsights may be closed for a week until the general contractor gets the snow plowed to let every one else get to it.

I had a 4 wheel drive Nissan pathfinder that proved the adage: 4 wheel drive just means you can get stuck in worse places.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Well, it looks as though my MSXML files have gotten somehow corrupted. Although diagnostics says they're OK, several programs I use (including, unfortunately, HeroLab) say that they're not and are not working correctly.

I've got a few more things to try to get them fixed, but if they don't pan out I'll be spending significant time making sure everything's backed up, then doing a clean install of Windows (and a lot of praying). SO, if I disappear from the boards for a day or two (I surely hope that's all it ends up taking) that's where I'll be.


----------



## mleibrock

Thank you Leif and Mike.  I'm going to give the others a little more time to chime in before advancing.


----------



## Leif

Mowgs, what did we do?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

We put in our two coppers, and added a little flava to d' mix


----------



## Leif

Good on us then!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sorry guys, I have a little bit of posting still yet to do. A few things going on, but I am getting My ducks in a row.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Fwi: afk for at least today. icy rain here in Nashville Tennessee. the place is closing very soon. I didn't want any worrying to happen.


----------



## Queenie

Thanks for the update Scott. Take care!


----------



## Scott DeWar

An interesting factoid: Walking on ice requires core muscles that have not been used much since I woke up!


----------



## Queenie

Just an FYI for all my games - my desktop has crapped out. It only works sporadically, if that. So, I can access my games but only from my iPad. I can respond but it's hard to write up long responses and I have never figured out how to do color text on Tapatalk. A new desktop is being ordered but will take at least a couple of weeks. Just wanted to give an update, especially because I will try to go back and edit in the color and any weird formatting where I can.


----------



## Scotley

If you want some help troubleshooting the old computer let me know. One of my many hats at work is "IT Guy". We might be able to get it on life support until the new one arrives.


----------



## Scotley

And posting from an iPad is less than satisfying. Since my ten year-old discovered the joys of Minecraft the computers at home are often busy. I mostly use my iPad there, but even with a keyboard it sucks. For any real posting you need a computer.


----------



## Queenie

Thanks [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]! It is definitely a PITA, I'm glad you understand and apology for the quality of my posts until ...something changes.

Yes this computer has been going down hill for a while now and while I am not totally computer illiterate, I've reached the end of my usefulness. There were definitely some hard core viruses brought on by my daughter - yeah, thanks. In FOUR YEARS I had ZERO viruses, in 2 months she's had multiple. One of them, Vosteran or something like that, was some 6 step thing to get them off. So, after using like 4 different antivirus programs, I think I have that handled. But it's taken me like 3 months because it kept coming back. *Knock on Wood* it's been a few weeks since I had that problem.

I keep getting an "out of memory" message that freezes up the computer and "Display driver has stopped working" which also crashes things too. I think this computer is about 4-5 years old. At the time we bought the best we could and so actually the new computer will have the same specs, believe it or not. It could just be a hardware issue but I don't have the skills to figure all that out.

I will take any suggestions you might have!


----------



## Shayuri

Viruses can mess up root level stuff like memory addressing and drivers. Getting rid of the virus doesn't necessarily correct the damage.

You could try a re-install of Windows and see if it helps. If you weren't getting those errors pre-virus, you shouldn't be getting them now unless damage was done to your Windows files.


----------



## Leif

Queenie said:


> There were definitely some hard core viruses brought on by my daughter - yeah, thanks. In FOUR YEARS I had ZERO viruses, in 2 months she's had multiple. One of them, Vosteran or something like that, was some 6 step thing to get them off. So, after using like 4 different antivirus programs, I think I have that handled. But it's taken me like 3 months because it kept coming back. *Knock on Wood* it's been a few weeks since I had that problem.




"My" 16-year-old is a MAGNET for computer viruses and malware!  All she has to do is look at a computer and it starts coughing and gagging!


----------



## mleibrock

Shayuri is right!  The best way to get rid of problems like you are describing is a clean install of windows.  It does wonders.  Although time consuming for all the programs you have to re-install, it saves you the money of a new PC.  

Viruses can mess up root level stuff like memory addressing and drivers. Getting rid of the virus doesn't necessarily correct the damage.

You could try a re-install of Windows and see if it helps. If you weren't getting those errors pre-virus, you shouldn't be getting them now unless damage was done to your Windows files.

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ous-AP-by-MLeibrock-and-Scotley#ixzz3S3hvDyVn


----------



## Scotley

A system restore is always an option, but unless you have good back ups and all the install media it may not be practical. There is a lesser option built into more recent versions of windows. If you have Vista, 7 or 8 you should try running the System File Checker. It is an automated repair of crucial files built into windows. If you are running anything older than Vista like XP you might consider upgrading to Windows 7. Given that this machine is on the way out you may not want to make that much of an investment. If you can find a copy you may be able to install it and run it for 30 days without paying for it, which should get you to the point of having your new machine. Anyway, you can find an article on the SFC here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833. Presuming your problems are related to the virus removal you might get lucky and take care of the problem with this. It is sort of an 'under the hood' kind of tool so you have to work from the command prompt. 

Given the age of the machine you might look at low tech answers. Have you ever had the cover off the machine and cleaned the vents and fans? The kind of errors you are describing can be related to over heating. Computers are constantly pulling air in and blowing it out to cool themselves. Even in a clean environment they get dirty over time. This dirt eventually causes cooling problems. 

With both memory and video errors I would guess your machine shares memory for video. You could actually have a hardware issue with the memory. Depending on your Windows version you can test the memory from within windows. In 7 and 8 (maybe Vista as well) you can go to the control panel and put 'memory' in the search box. Use the tool labeled 'Diagnose your computer's memory problems'. Before you do this save and close everything at it will require a reboot. Have it test everything for several passes. Memory is fairly inexpensive and simple to replace if you do find an error and have an interest in saving the machine. 

Now as to the possible virus. You need to consider how viruses work. They rely on unpatched vulnerabilities in various programs. Most commonly Java, Flash, Windows and browsers. Making sure you have the very latest versions of all these things that you use is crucial to keeping your machine safe. The so called 'zero day' viruses use as yet unknown weaknesses and are much harder to avoid. Fortunately, these are very rare and are the domain of only the most talented malware writers. These folks generally either work for some government or other or are interested in much bigger targets than you home computer. Nearly all viruses you are likely to encounter actually work because some known hole in a program hasn't been plugged by the end user. The software makers are pretty good about fixing these holes as soon as they become known. That's why windows is updated every month. The best thing you can do is make sure everything is updated. That's why I mentioned updating if you are still using Windows XP. Microsoft doesn't issue fixes for it anymore. Actually, they do, but not for consumer versions. If you really need to keep running XP there is a way to fool windows into thinking your machine is a point of sale device like a cash register and then you can still get updates. But that isn't always reliable. Anyway, make sure the version of windows you are using is fully patched. Run all the updates you can get. Then start in on the various software. The easiest way to do this is to go to www.ninite.com 

This site will automatically install the latest version of any of the software they list. It requires minimal effort on your part and it will check and see if you have the latest version. Most importantly they won't change your search setting or add in extras. Just click on all the program in the 'runtimes' section and any other software you use such as chrome or firefox, quicktime, adobe reader, iTunes etc. Also, pick up Malewarebytes while you are there. That is one of the best free virus removers. Run it in safe mode and you'll be most likely to clean up anything left behind. You should also restore your browsers to their default state and clean your caches. 

Finally, there is another layer of protection I highly recommend, especially when you have kids on your machine. Go to https://www.opendns.com/home-internet-security/parental-controls/ and sign up for their free service. Your current internet provider gives you a Domain Name Server or DNS. Basically, this is just a road map to the web. When you type in enworld or some other website it is the DNS that provides you access to the actually numerical IP address where this webpage is located. What Open DNS does is give a premium DNS that you can customize. By default it blocks known malware addresses. So when a virus or malicious website tries to send you to a place where a bit of malware can be downloaded as far as you are concerned that site doesn't exist. That makes it a little harder for you or your kids to accidentally stumble into a malicious site. I do this on our company machines and it makes a huge difference. Beyond that it allows you to pick other categories of websites that you can block. Some that you should choose include parked domains (those annoying pages you go to when you mistype a web address), webspam and adware. That again cuts down the clutter. For our company machines I also block porn, gambling, social media, dating, weapons, alcohol, nudity, hate/discrimination, and others--anything people shouldn't really be doing at work. But you can also use it to keep your kids from wandering into things you aren't ready to share with them just yet. So not only do you cut down on malware, but you get a free way to control access. There are dozens of categories so you can mix and match as you see fit. 

If you keep everything up to date and use opendns you might never get a virus again. You can still willfully click and allow stuff in if you aren't careful, but this goes a long way to keeping you safe. I also like to regularly use a cleaner program like CCleaner or Glary Utilities to empty browser caches and temp files since that's where malware lurks. They both also include a basic registry cleaner and uninstall tools which can help you cut the clutter and improve reliability. Both are free for home use. 

Good luck. Feel free to PM me any specific issues or concerns.


----------



## Queenie

Wow that is a lot of great advice from all of you, thank you so much!! I believe the memory errors were happening before the virus episode, maybe for a couple of months, but I did not discount that the virus was laying in wait. I am running Windows 7, loathe 8 which my daughter's computer runs. It would be great to not have to trash this computer because as I mentioned, the specs are still good and maybe Jon could use it for gaming or something. I am going to try some of these suggestions when I get home later. I was trying not to have to do a whole reinstall type thing because I am just not a patient person lol

I have a question for all the smarty pants  When I set up Bella's computer, we installed Chrome on there, which is what I use (well, Chrome has been the one with the virus attached and still freezes up sometimes so kind of went back to Firefox). I don't recall why but we used my account on her computer. So, all my favorites and tool bar are the same on mine and hers. If she gets a virus on her computer that targets Chrome, can that get to my computer through the sharing of the favorites and tool bar? Or vice versa?

The new computer comes with free year of McAfee. I've tried and been running probably three different any viruses, each one picking up different things along the way. AVG is the one always running. HitMan Pro also seemed to help but like I said in the end I had to do this:  http://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-vosteran-search/#malwarebytes  Doing this seemed to help and fix this issue and cut down on a lot of the crap that was going on. It hasn't fixed getting the memory error occasionally.


----------



## Scotley

Malwarebytes and Hitman pro are two of my favorites for this sort of work. They usually do the job. 

I don't believe there are any viruses that could use the favorites as a vector. I'm less familiar with their particular tool bar, but again making sure you have the latest version via Ninite is your best defense. Making sure you are up to date and resetting Chrome as suggested in the article you linked and cleaning your registry might solve your problems with Chrome. I think google is pretty good about forcing auto updates in chrome, but the virus could have turned this off, so double checking the version is worthwhile. Checking your system files could help too. The problem might manifest when you are using chrome, but actually be in Windows. My guess is that Google has an age requirement on their accounts, so that might be why you chose not to get her an account. I absolutely agree with you about Windows 7 vs. Windows 8. There is a classic shell on Ninite that makes windows 8 look and feel more like 7 that you could try. 

If you like Firefox you should check out Pale Moon. It is a custom version of Firefox that is stripped down for speed. http://www.palemoon.org/


----------



## Leif

Thanks for all the good info, Scotley!  Verily, thou shalt be XPed!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I had McAfee anti stuff, but I found out from an IT guy at a VSC that McAfee likes to infect your computer and then sell you the fix. I almost screamed in rage. He informed me that it is legal because there is no law to keep them from doing that. They and others have been putting stuff out there for some time. I use Microsoft essentials, comes with any windows, and I am perfectly happy except when I went to a sight to watch some movies and picked the flu thee.

ps: VSC= Veteran Service Center called Operation Stand Down.


----------



## Leif

I can also vouch for MS Essentials.  It is good, easy, and free!

However, it is no longer supported/updated for computers as old as yours, Queenie, I think.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It hurts my brain to think that a computer 4 to 5 years old is no longer supported. *Le Sigh*


----------



## Queenie

Haha, like I said, the new computer is going to have the same specs! I think it's terabyte of storage, i7,  The ram is 8 Gbs. It's not like it's out of date except for it being physically old. Anyhoo, yes, I have to figure all this stuff out for the future. Obviously it's the p0rn sites that did me in *roll eyes*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain




----------



## Scott DeWar

a terabyte hard drive???  *mind scramble*


----------



## Queenie

Lol Mowgli! Scott, is that good scramble or bad scramble?


----------



## Scott DeWar

bad scramble.


----------



## Queenie

I should have gotten bigger? I haven't filled all that in four years!


----------



## Scotley

A terabyte is good. Two terabyte drives are becoming fairly common. In truth most folks won't fill up one unless you are a serious music or video fan (or you feel the need to get every gaming pdf ever published like me). File sharing sites, especially ones where teens go for music are actually the most risky. But a lot of mainstream sights get hacked and loaded up with Malware. There have been problems with sites like ESPN and the New York Times.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> A terabyte is good. Two terabyte drives are becoming fairly common.




*cranial melt down*


----------



## Kaodi

If you are every thinking of making videos then the more space the better. Even at 720p I think I made a 20 minute video that ran like 5 gigabytes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

WOW! That is 250 megs a minute.


----------



## mleibrock

*Apologies*

Sorry I have not been on the boards in a while.  Next weekend is our youngest's pinewood derby and I have also been repainting our master bathroom's ceiling.  We have a skylight in the bathroom which is really nice to have natural light in there but being in Chi-beria, it also develops a lot of condensation and ice and that runs down the ceiling to the wall when it thaws leaving water stains.  It finally got to me so I have to paint.  Coat one is now down - I'll do coat two next weekend.  Here's a pic of the car - I wired in working lights that you can't see because I can't attach a video.  The race is next Sat so I'll let you know how we did then.


----------



## Queenie

Nice car, good luck!


----------



## Queenie

Oh, to follow up with my computer issues troubles - the most frequent errors I get are "Shockwave stopped responding" and "Adobe Flash stopped responding." Is that virus related? Would the previous advice work on this?

Jon has off from school this week and while he has a ton of work, this is his chance to help me put your advice to good use on this hunk o junk.


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> Oh, to follow up with my computer issues troubles - the most frequent errors I get are "Shockwave stopped responding" and "Adobe Flash stopped responding." Is that virus related? Would the previous advice work on this?
> 
> Jon has off from school this week and while he has a ton of work, this is his chance to help me put your advice to good use on this hunk o junk.




Some malicious web pages try to get you download outdated versions of flash and shockwave so they can then attack your computer. I would consider uninstalling and reinstalling the most current versions. You could have an outdated or just damaged version. It might have been damaged in the virus removal if that is where the virus was lurking. An uninstall and clean re-install of those relatively small programs should not take too long. Anyway, when a page offers you a 'new' version of java, flash or shockwave always run. Get these only from the source or www.ninite.com 

You can also find flash in the control panel and try clearing the cache. Go to the advanced tab and try 'delete all'. You should also note that there are different versions of flash for each browser. So you need to download the latest version for the browser you want to use. Or all of them.


----------



## Shayuri

Hoy hoy...where's Sheldon again, and can any of us make a check or something to become aware of his plight?


----------



## Scott DeWar

He did speak rather loud.


----------



## mleibrock

He is about 250' North of you guys but I'm not sure you'd know exactly where he is.  I'll give you and Keva a perception roll to see if you can hear the disturbance.  Target number of 30.

As of yet, he has not called out for help and though he has spoken, I'm not sure how loud he said what he did so I have to assume he's just speaking to our friend the Kithanginian


----------



## Shayuri

Okay, well, bear in mind Thorn has already started following her trail north, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Scott DeWar

bears in the mind are scary thoughts


----------



## mleibrock

OK, since I'd hate to lose Sheldon, you can have a 25.



Shayuri said:


> Okay, well, bear in mind Thorn has already started following her trail north, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That demon really kicked his arse!


----------



## Leif

I thought Sir Sheldon was just about 50-100 yards further out than Thorn and whoever's with Thorn, if anybody.  I know Banaq is back in camp where it's safe, he hopes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> "*Abyss*," Thorn mutters, and takes off running, already unspooling her barbed chain from its holder!




 @_*Shayuri*_, I fixed it for you. Demons, not devils. Devils are in the 'other' game thread.

By the way, I am sorry I played the Paly so stoopid, all. I knew better.


----------



## Shayuri

No need to apologize. You were playing IC, and this just adds drama and adventure.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yep yep. And it's not like the rest of us stuck together either - Thorn and 'Keva took off on their own as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar

We kinda scattered to the wind with our own theories, huh?


----------



## Leif

You have nothing to be ashamed of, DeWar.  Now, if we let you die, it's Mowgli's fault! 

Incidentally, as the step-parent of a twelve-year-old, I am an Official Expert on Fault and Blame!  (As long as I never blame her, and always accept the fault.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> You have nothing to be ashamed of, DeWar.  Now, if we let you die, it's Mowgli's fault!
> 
> Incidentally, as the step-parent of a twelve-year-old, I am an Official Expert on Fault and Blame!  (As long as I never blame her, and always accept the fault.)




I was always at fault and blame because I usually caused what was at fault and to blame.  Believe me. I was the one to start the fights with my older brother!


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> No problem!  Hey, what is all this 'brother' stuff?  Banaq doesn't know that he has a sister, does he?  Or am I really forgetting something important?




Well... there is this:

[SBLOCK]Meliara was born in a small village in Mendev. Her parents went missing when she was very young and she was cared for by her Aunt in Kenabres. There was very little discussion about her parents. When Lia was old enough to start asking, her Aunt would change the subject or just leave the room. When Lia was older her powers started to manifest. She hid them from her Aunt for a while as she practiced with them. It was through her nascent powers that she discovered the secret door in the attic. There she found a chest. It took her more than a month, but eventually she was able to direct enough of her power that she melted the lock. Inside the chest she found many items of her parents, including a book that finally told her what the birthmark on her wrist meant. It is a spiral, and her Aunt had always just brushed it off and told her it was nothing. But in this book, it said it was the Sign of the Seeker’s Spiral, which was something associated with the Riftwardens. 

Lia confronted her Aunt with the chest and the book. Her Aunt broke down and over the next day with lots of tea, cakes, and tears, Lia was finally told her story, or as much as her Aunt knew. Her parents were indeed Riftwardens and had left on a secret mission into the Worldwound just after she was born. They have not been heard from since. Lia also confessed about her growing powers, which caused yet more tears from her Aunt. For the next week Lia devoured every book in the trunk, from family events to texts on magic. Her Aunt was busy herself, through she didn’t tell Lia what she was doing. Her Aunt then told her she had made arrangements for her to leave. Not that she was unwanted here, but that she could no longer provide her with the direction she needed. Lia was sent off to live with her uncle who was a diplomat in an elven community some way off. 

There her uncle told her more about her parents, a surprising amount and she wondered if he too was a Riftwarden.* More importantly, her uncle arranged for her to become an apprentice under a local half-elf sorcerer he knew, Umbric, to help her refine, develop and control her powers. 

It was during that time that she met Banaq, an elf sorcerer who was also training with Umbric. He too had lost his parents mysteriously. They spent so much time together working, that she considers him a brother.
*
Umbric had a pseudodragon as a familiar and that familiar had taken a mate. Part of her apprentice duties included taking care of the dragons, and their nest in the hollow of an old oak. It was one of her favorite chores and she enjoyed all her time there. It was in this way that Meliara first felt that pull to the egg. One of the eggs was calling to her. When it hatched, it spent time with its mother and also with Lia. Umbric smiled and said it seemed like she had found her familiar already, though the dragon would not be an adult for a while.

When she was not training, she often would head to the tavern and sing for a few coins to spend of her own. Her uncle told her she had her mother’s beautiful looks and voice, though there was something else, something almost unearthly about it. She certainly caused some envy among the local bards.[/SBLOCK]

We discussed it over PM's and thought we came to this conclusion? If you somehow don't agree, just let me know and I'll fix it


----------



## Leif

Queenie said:


> Well... there is this:
> 
> [SBLOCK]Meliara was born in a small village in Mendev. Her parents went missing when she was very young and she was cared for by her Aunt in Kenabres. There was very little discussion about her parents. When Lia was old enough to start asking, her Aunt would change the subject or just leave the room. When Lia was older her powers started to manifest. She hid them from her Aunt for a while as she practiced with them. It was through her nascent powers that she discovered the secret door in the attic. There she found a chest. It took her more than a month, but eventually she was able to direct enough of her power that she melted the lock. Inside the chest she found many items of her parents, including a book that finally told her what the birthmark on her wrist meant. It is a spiral, and her Aunt had always just brushed it off and told her it was nothing. But in this book, it said it was the Sign of the Seeker’s Spiral, which was something associated with the Riftwardens.
> 
> Lia confronted her Aunt with the chest and the book. Her Aunt broke down and over the next day with lots of tea, cakes, and tears, Lia was finally told her story, or as much as her Aunt knew. Her parents were indeed Riftwardens and had left on a secret mission into the Worldwound just after she was born. They have not been heard from since. Lia also confessed about her growing powers, which caused yet more tears from her Aunt. For the next week Lia devoured every book in the trunk, from family events to texts on magic. Her Aunt was busy herself, through she didn’t tell Lia what she was doing. Her Aunt then told her she had made arrangements for her to leave. Not that she was unwanted here, but that she could no longer provide her with the direction she needed. Lia was sent off to live with her uncle who was a diplomat in an elven community some way off.
> 
> There her uncle told her more about her parents, a surprising amount and she wondered if he too was a Riftwarden.* More importantly, her uncle arranged for her to become an apprentice under a local half-elf sorcerer he knew, Umbric, to help her refine, develop and control her powers.
> 
> It was during that time that she met Banaq, an elf sorcerer who was also training with Umbric. He too had lost his parents mysteriously. They spent so much time together working, that she considers him a brother.
> *
> Umbric had a pseudodragon as a familiar and that familiar had taken a mate. Part of her apprentice duties included taking care of the dragons, and their nest in the hollow of an old oak. It was one of her favorite chores and she enjoyed all her time there. It was in this way that Meliara first felt that pull to the egg. One of the eggs was calling to her. When it hatched, it spent time with its mother and also with Lia. Umbric smiled and said it seemed like she had found her familiar already, though the dragon would not be an adult for a while.
> 
> When she was not training, she often would head to the tavern and sing for a few coins to spend of her own. Her uncle told her she had her mother’s beautiful looks and voice, though there was something else, something almost unearthly about it. She certainly caused some envy among the local bards.[/SBLOCK]
> 
> We discussed it over PM's and thought we came to this conclusion? If you somehow don't agree, just let me know and I'll fix it




No that's great!  I just don't think I ever knew, since I didn't read Meliara's history and stuff.  Or if I did, I forgot about it.  But that's still excellent!  Banaq is happy to have a "family!"

But you say we discussed it in pm's so I did forget.


----------



## Queenie

Lol well, I'm glad for it. Just figured they trained together for a good amount of time, considering they are both have longer lives than humans they could have been working together for many many years. Though Banaq would have seen a lot more of Lia's growth than the other way around.


----------



## Leif

[Post self-censored]


----------



## Queenie

I don't know what you did there but it made me lol anyway...


----------



## Shayuri

GMs, just let me know when Thorn is close enough to charge in there. 

Since she can use her Fleet Charge mythic power (and will), her charge range is actually like...90 feet. Double move, then swift action to charge her speed and still attack.


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> GMs, just let me know when Thorn is close enough to charge in there.
> 
> Since she can use her Fleet Charge mythic power (and will), her charge range is actually like...90 feet. Double move, then swift action to charge her speed and still attack.




So noted. I'll try to get straight where everyone is and get a post up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Since I have been down sick for the last two days, I am glad for the rate we are moving at.


----------



## Scotley

Okay, trying to get things moving. What light source/vision if any is being used by Sir Sheldon, 'Keva and Thorn? It is currently night. How good is 'Keva's darkvision?


----------



## Shayuri

Hm. No light source for Thorn, it seems.

Can we say she grabbed a torch from the camp before running off into the night?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Moonlight! Its a full moon!! Torch light, of course!


----------



## Leif

Banaq is prepared to flick his bic.

[There I go again!  Only ancient geezers know what I'm talking about, right?]


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> Hm. No light source for Thorn, it seems.
> 
> Can we say she grabbed a torch from the camp before running off into the night?




Well, since Thorn is aware it is dark and that she can't see in the dark I'll allow it. Of course as fast as she's moving I might have to roll to see if it blows out...


----------



## Scotley

As near as I can tell 'Keva only has 60' of darkvision, so firing at 110' will give the 20% miss chance for dim light. I'll give you a little time to decide if you want to fire or wait until closer or until Thorn arrives within 20' with a torch.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

He'll wait to get within 60'. He'll be at 90' after one round of full running (his move is 40', so he'll cover 160' the first round). 30' more - a little less than a normal move - and he'll be at 60' and can get off one shot.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:


> He'll wait to get within 60'. He'll be at 90' after one round of full running (his move is 40', so he'll cover 160' the first round). 30' more - a little less than a normal move - and he'll be at 60' and can get off one shot.




Sounds good.


----------



## Scotley

Just a quick heads up. I am on track to become a grandfather next week. My daughter lives about 3 hours away, so when the expected bundle of joy arrives I may drop off the boards for a few days. I'm sure my co-GM can handle things in my absence. I'll try to give a more timely notice when we get the word, but these things have a way of happening with little warning and I don't expect my wife is going to let me pause for a few posts before we hit the road.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Its de javou all over again! I am in too many threads with you!


----------



## Leif

_Deja Vu_
deja means: already, vu means:  seen, so a literal translation is something like "We done already seen that s**t!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

That first sentence I made is a quote of some coach or another. I personally know what it means. Google shows it was Yogi Berra.


----------



## Leif

*Yogi Berra-isms*

He was full of 'em! here are a few:

"Baseball is 90% mental -- the other half is physical."

"You better cut the pizza in four pieces because I'm not hungry enough to eat six."

"When you come to a fork in the road, take it."

"If you don't know where you are going, you might wind up someplace else."

"You should always go to other people's funerals; otherwise, they won't come to yours."


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Its de javou all over again! I am in too many threads with you!




Sorry!


----------



## Leif

Ahh!  I appreciate your thoroughness.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Sorry!



 no apology needed - ! was trying to be funny.


----------



## Leif

funny ha ha, or funny ... _funny_?


----------



## Scott DeWar

funny ha ha type of funny.


----------



## Scott DeWar

read the last panel, [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]!

http://www.legostargalactica.net/2015/04/05/


----------



## Queenie

What the heck is that about?? Lol


----------



## Scott DeWar

Legostar galactica is a webcomic. The basic premise there is the ship's rightful crew, seen in the panels, are trying to regain their ship, and there is a bbegal, in this instance called queeny. I thought of your name is all.


----------



## Queenie

Which is totally cute! I just don't get the comic. That's cause I am occasionally clueless. This appears to be that time. : D


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh, well. You would do best to start at the beginning and binge read until you get caught up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

'Keva's initiative is only a 10 (Initiative: 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10) so he's not quite up yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Queeny, rule #1: never give the dm(s) ideas!!


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Queeny, rule #1: never give the dm(s) ideas!!




Too late!


----------



## Queenie




----------



## Scotley

I'm going to be out of touch this weekend, but if you are lucky my estimable co-GM will have a chance to post. I'll try to post by Tuesday.


----------



## mleibrock

I'm back after a ridiculous 60 hr work week.  We are headed to Mich-Iana today but the rest and relaxation will also include catching up and getting you guys a post or two.


----------



## Queenie

Jon's Dad is here visiting, this will definitely be a busy week for us. We have a few days we will be out but mostly we will be around. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will be here bored out of my gord. *le sigh*


----------



## Leif

Wanda and I are enjoying the first kid-free weekend we have had for well-over a month.


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> Wanda and I are enjoying the first kid-free weekend we have had for well-over a month.




Then you should get off the computer and go spend some quality time with your lady!!!


----------



## Leif

Agreed!  Ummm, I'll have to wait until she gets back, though ... she went to the store for "just a minute."  I hope she returns before Tuesday!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I am not totally bored. Kolchek: night stalker, Buster Keaton and the adams family  are keeping me company


----------



## mleibrock

Maybe she is enjoying kid-free AND LEIF-free time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hyde and ciek with Leif?


----------



## Leif

mleibrock said:


> Maybe she is enjoying kid-free AND LEIF-free time.




Yeah, I think you're right.  She did eventually return, though, just in time to take a nap for a couple of hours.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm at the "local" lake for the holiday weekend. Fantastic freakin' weekend so far - a few hours out on the water, then family time for dinner with my mom and dad, brother and sister in law, some family friends, and ALL the kids. The grown folk sat on the porch after dinner sippin' on whatever drinks caught our fancies while the young 'uns played, ran around, talked (or shouted), played on the rope swing, etc.  This place at the lake is special to us - a lifelong family place - and tonight was the stuff of which memories are made. 

OK, enough maudlin, sappy sentimental stuff . . . on with the gaming! Well, I might sleep for a few hours first, let the Hendricks 'n Tonic, Rum, and Ale seep out of my system, and then see to the gaming stuff . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Yeah, I think you're right.  She did eventually return, though, just in time to take a nap for a couple of hours.



Sleep is the best way for the body to repair itself.


----------



## Queenie

That sounds fantastic Mowgli. Glad you had such a memorable time.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:


> I'm at the "local" lake for the holiday weekend. Fantastic freakin' weekend so far - a few hours out on the water, then family time for dinner with my mom and dad, brother and sister in law, some family friends, and ALL the kids. The grown folk sat on the porch after dinner sippin' on whatever drinks caught our fancies while the young 'uns played, ran around, talked (or shouted), played on the rope swing, etc.  This place at the lake is special to us - a lifelong family place - and tonight was the stuff of which memories are made.
> 
> OK, enough maudlin, sappy sentimental stuff . . . on with the gaming! Well, I might sleep for a few hours first, let the Hendricks 'n Tonic, Rum, and Ale seep out of my system, and then see to the gaming stuff . . .




Sounds nice. But it does remind me there are still 20 weeks or so until LakeCon 2015. I had a good weekend of family time too. I was chief cook and baby rocker for the weekend.


----------



## Leif

TWENTY WEEKS?????????

Man, I NEED my FIXXX!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

If I can get a job to afford the trip, I would like to invite myself this year.


----------



## Shayuri

What the devil are you guys talking about?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lake con! It is a weekend where dem gize head out to Mowg's family lake house and get drunk the whole time.


----------



## Shayuri

Oh oh, so a get-together between you guys, not an actual convention.

Got it. 

Thanks! Proceed!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh, but it is a convention! the do some gaming during this time as well, just more drinking and what not.


----------



## Leif

Truthfully, although imbibing is definitely a valued part of the LakeCon culture, I have actually not become drunk for the past two years.  Or three, if you count that third year back when I don't think I was there.

The prime focus is on eating, with a collossal rpg session coming in a close second.

I have no ownership interest in the Cabin on the Lake (Norfork), so I have no authority to invite either DeWar or Shayuri, but I will say that the spirit exhibited by these two eminently distinguished ENWorlders is pretty much exactly what LakeCon is all about.  Also, the sleeping arrangements would be a bit strained if any new folks were there, if all the regulars also showed up.  However, I have it on fairly good authority that if anyone shares a bed with Scotley during the weekend, they will _pretty much _ be safe.


----------



## Shayuri

Hehe, I appreciate the sentiment, but I'm not fishing for an invite. I was just curious. Thought I was missing out on a cool gaming convention. As it happens, I am missing out on a cool gaming get-together, which is a shame, but I have those with my own friends, so it's all good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

All of the regulars are all friends from high school. I am just wanting to be there to keep them out of trouble.


----------



## Leif

We're not ALL high school friends -- we've added Rhun to the mix from our ENWorld acxquaintance, so the precedent has been set.

There are also two regulars who are friends now, but who are younger and who were also unknown to us ancient regulars during high school.

And, DeWar, what fun is a LakeCon where no one has to be bailed out of jail?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just leave me the credit card and keys to bail you youngins out of the pokey, I'm too old for that stuff.


----------



## Leif

It's more likely that you'll be the one needing bail money.  We young bucks can run faster.


----------



## Scott DeWar

But I as the old fart know better then to get into a bar fight.

Having said that, and knowing you should never strike a person in the face with a closed fist, it is , however, occasionally hilarious to do so.


----------



## Leif

"Young" being a relative term in this case, it's actually most probable that we would all be needing bail money, or a skeleton key baked into a cherry pte.


----------



## Scott DeWar

or a loaf of bread with a file or hack saw baked in it.


----------



## Leif

Those hurt my teeth!


----------



## Queenie

I tried to get myself invited last year, but no can do.


----------



## Leif

Hmm, a co-ed LakeCon presents just all kinds of wrinkles, considering that we're all men and most of us are married.  Hellllp,  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]???


----------



## Queenie

Relax, I'm teasing you. Maybe. You hope. :-o


----------



## Leif

Yeah, righhht.  We know how hot and attractive we are! 


Anyway, is anyone else having trouble getting on Myth-Weavers right now?  I have just had internet connection troubles, so I'm not sure if it's just me, or what.   :~S

It was just me.  I re-booted and it's been smooth sailing ever since.


----------



## Kaodi

Are you guys like the He-Man Woman Avoiders Club or something?


----------



## Queenie

Rofl [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]! That's funny.


----------



## Leif

It's "He-Man Woman HATERS Club," thank you very much.  You're not the only one who used to watch "The Little Rascals," or "Our Gang," as it was alternately known.

Most of us gave up on the "avoidance" bit when we got married, and we also modified the "haters" thing to make it more selective.  For example, Alfalfa is a charter member of the club, but he could never be said to hate Darla.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:
			
		

> Hellllp, Mowgli???




LakeCon actually started as a way to get together face to face with the folks in the first EnWorld game I ever ran (which was HERO System rather than Pathfinder or DnD). That game is long defunct, but the tradition remains and this will be our 8th (or 9th - I'll have to go back and count) year in a row to get together.

One of our original folks quite coming after the second year, and Rhun got invited somewhere around year three, IIRC. While everyone doesn't make it every year, on those years that everyone does manage to come we're at capacity for space so I made the tough call after we brought him in not to expand the guest list any further. I've met a ton of great folks here (and on MW), but including everyone just wouldn't be possible .

It's always a great time - awesome food (Pumpkin Pancakes and Pepper Bacon, yum!), plentiful drink, Friday Night Poker, gaming all day Saturday, and breakfast at Mel's Diner on Sunday before everyone heads home.


----------



## Queenie

I've run a whole bunch of Long Island game days at my home, and it's something similar. We squeeze into my house - I think the most we've had is around 20-25 people staying over. Most are friends who drive in and end up sleeping on couches and in sleeping bags on the floor - though we have also set up tents in the backyard. There's just something more intimate about having a game day at your house where everyone is together most of time the time over a game day where you play a game or two with people and dinner then part. I always get rave reviews from our game days. I took some years off from hosting (long story) but looking to get one going for next year. 

And in case it wasn't obvious I am 1000% kidding about being included, I live faaarrrr away from you guys! I've driven to Boston , Albany and DC game days but that's kind of getting to my limit (not counting Gen Con, of course).


----------



## Leif

What??  No Wayyy!!


----------



## Queenie

Uh, Leif, you do know you've posted that in public, yes? Lol


----------



## Leif

*Whew!*  Thanks, Your Highness!  (What the devil was I thinking?)


----------



## Queenie

Well sure, next time I have a party I'll invite everyone but you


----------



## Leif

I would expect no less!  Eapecially if I lived wayy out in East Bum-Fu&& compared to everyone else!


----------



## Queenie

Heh. I live in the suburbs of the greatest city in the world, it's all of you who live in bumblef*#k .  Rofl.


----------



## Scotley

And I thought Queenie was a serious gamer. 1300 odd miles Long Island to North Central Arkansas is only like 23 hours for a normal driver per yahoo maps. We won't talk about how long it might take if you drive like me.  

Speaking of the food, I've been trying some new things I might cook this year. MLeibrock has a bourbon french toast recipe that sounds interesting. Was thinking maybe a risotto as a starch this year as we been doing potatoes a lot. I've gotten quite good at building layers of flavor in risotto. We talked last year about a Pozole Rojo as well. Especially if we can swing an extra day.


----------



## Kaodi

Oh, _Arkansas_. That is a lot closer than Arizona...


----------



## Shayuri

Queenie, you live in Minneapolis too?! Quel coincidence!

We should meet sometime. (^_^)


----------



## Scott DeWar

No, she lives in Los Angles!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Extra day is confirmed. I'll be there Thursday morning, and The Last Homely House will be open .


----------



## Scotley

Kaodi said:


> Oh, _Arkansas_. That is a lot closer than Arizona...




Yeah, you could get down even quicker than Queenie. Maybe 17 or 18 hours.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:


> Extra day is confirmed. I'll be there Thursday morning, and The Last Homely House will be open .




Perhaps when Bilbo described it as "a perfect house, whether you like food or sleep or story-telling or singing, or just sitting and thinking best, or a pleasant mixture of them all," he was referring to gaming when he said 'story-telling?'


----------



## Shayuri

Bilbo clearly plays White Wolf.


----------



## Kaodi

Scotley said:


> Yeah, you could get down even quicker than Queenie. Maybe 17 or 18 hours.




I do not think so. I live at the East end of the Great Lakes. As the bird flies the distance for the two of us is probably about the same.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> Queenie, you live in Minneapolis too?! Quel coincidence!
> 
> We should meet sometime. (^_^)




Au contraire, ma chere Dragonne!  She clearly intended JONESBORO, ARKANSAS as the greatest city/town in the known universe!


----------



## Scotley

Kaodi said:


> I do not think so. I live at the East end of the Great Lakes. As the bird flies the distance for the two of us is probably about the same.




Those pesky puddles do get in the way. I actually consulted google maps to get that number. I guess Queenie would have to pass more substantially congested spaces coming down from Long Island, because the total miles traveled only about a hundred less for you, but the time was nearly five hours shorter. Again, the degree to which you are willing exceed posted speed limits and make risky overtakes on the two lanes can change the time substantially. As those who have ridden to past Lakecon's with me can attest, the times given by google maps or a gps can be bested by a considerable margin if you have the nerves for it. I saw the perfect license plate on a new Mustang GT the other day--NEVRL8.


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> Bilbo clearly plays White Wolf.




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Extra day is confirmed. I'll be there Thursday morning, and The Last Homely House will be open .



YAY!  Should I expect you on Thursday, late morning/early afternoon, Scotley? 

And what are the dates, por favor  s'il vous plait?  (Just posted in French here, don't want to confuse anyone further by language jumping.)  (This information will be used to pre-emptively stake my claim to being unavailable to grant rides, etc. for the dates in question on the Hamman family calendar.)


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Perhaps when Bilbo described it as "a perfect house, whether you like food or sleep or story-telling or singing, or just sitting and thinking best, or a pleasant mixture of them all," he was referring to gaming when he said 'story-telling?'




And perhaps he was referring to drinking to the point of unconsciousness when he said "sleep"?


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Those pesky puddles do get in the way. I actually consulted google maps to get that number. I guess Queenie would have to pass more substantially congested spaces coming down from Long Island, because the total miles traveled only about a hundred less for you, but the time was nearly five hours shorter. Again, the degree to which you are willing exceed posted speed limits and make risky overtakes on the two lanes can change the time substantially. As those who have ridden to past Lakecon's with me can attest, the times given by google maps or a gps can be bested by a considerable margin if you have the nerves for it. I saw the perfect license plate on a new Mustang GT the other day--NEVRL8.




As Scotley's most customary shotgun-rider, allow me to just quickly use the porta potty and say sheeeeeeee-it yes!


----------



## mleibrock

Love that idea!



Scotley said:


> Perhaps when Bilbo described it as "a perfect house, whether you like food or sleep or story-telling or singing, or just sitting and thinking best, or a pleasant mixture of them all," he was referring to gaming when he said 'story-telling?'


----------



## mleibrock

Thurs Oct 15 - Sun Oct 18!  Can't wait!


----------



## Scotley

It is a little early for me to commit to a time of arrival on Thursday, but I hope it will be early enough we won't be late for dinner.


----------



## Leif

When you say "dinner," are you using it in the hillbilly way to mean "lunch," or the other way to mean "supper?"  Are you going to have to work Thursday, all day or in part?  I wonder if I shouldhead up there on my own Thursday morning?


----------



## Scotley

I expect I'll need to work a half day on Thursday. Still really too early to be sure. I'm just going to be coming back from a beach vacation the week before, so I fear I'm going to have a ton of work. Taking two full days may be a stretch for me. Unfortunately, I have a certain volume of crap that has to be done and it doesn't go away when I'm not there.


----------



## Queenie

Well, I HAVE driven to Indianapolis, 16+ hours to game. But that's probably my limit 

You well know I'm from Lawng I-land


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> Those pesky puddles do get in the way. I actually consulted google maps to get that number. I guess Queenie would have to pass more substantially congested spaces coming down from Long Island, because the total miles traveled only about a hundred less for you, but the time was nearly five hours shorter. Again, the degree to which you are willing exceed posted speed limits and make risky overtakes on the two lanes can change the time substantially. As those who have ridden to past Lakecon's with me can attest, the times given by google maps or a gps can be bested by a considerable margin if you have the nerves for it. I saw the perfect license plate on a new Mustang GT the other day--NEVRL8.




Yes, living here you are damned if you do and damned if you don't. You love living being able to access The City so easily and yet you have to drive through the damn thing every time you want to go anywhere, which adds substantial amounts of travel and stress. No, seriously, I have to take a Xanax to get through the drive   :-l


----------



## Leif

For reals?  You have to be medicaqted to drive the city?  THAT sounds safe!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> For reals?  You have to be medicaqted to drive the city?  THAT sounds safe!




Yeah, my limited experience with NYC has not included driving there, but I have to say that I did learn some interesting techniques for merging riding in the back of cabs. Those NYC cabbies got skills!

Say what you will about Memphis, sure we got crime, racial strife, blight, unemployment, some of the worst public schools, and a laughably bad local government, but at least the traffic is modest compared to other cities. Take your silver linings where you can get them right?


----------



## Queenie

Yes for reals. Even in CA I have not experienced traffic/crazy drivers like we do in NYC. 

However, disclaimer, I had a really bad car accident in 2003 which caused a lot of damage to my body, mostly my spine and my brain. The brain I can do somewhat without. The spine and back issues the accident caused have been life changing. So, there's so PTSD there that has never gone away. People don't like me screaming in the car while they're driving and I don't like that "ohmyGodI'mgoingtovomit" feeling watching the traffic. The pill helps immensely. 

Even with the traffic, I still love living here


----------



## Scott DeWar

For the brain trauma, have you tried khanacadamy.org? it will help to reassert the neruo-pathways for such as logical calculations and such as that.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> For the brain trauma, have you tried khanacadamy.org? it will help to reassert the neruo-pathways for such as logical calculations and such as that.




I wonder if it helps with the dissipation brought on by my misspent youth? Or atrophy from lack of adequate mental stimulation brought on by the mind numbing effects of work and parenthood? There might be hope for me yet!


----------



## Scott DeWar

You won't know until you try it.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Yeah, my limited experience with NYC has not included driving there, but I have to say that I did learn some interesting techniques for merging riding in the back of cabs. Those NYC cabbies got skills!
> 
> Say what you will about Memphis, sure we got crime, racial strife, blight, unemployment, some of the worst public schools, and a laughably bad local government, but at least the traffic is modest compared to other cities. Take your silver linings where you can get them right?




Silver linings?  What about Blues and Barbeque?  And a Gibson guitar factory?  (Or is that in Nashville?)


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Silver linings?  What about Blues and Barbeque?  And a Gibson guitar factory?  (Or is that in Nashville?)




Oh, we have music in abundance, not only blues, but rock and roll, there is actually a thriving metal scene and a several successful rap artists call Memphis home. Gibson actually has a factory here and in Nashville. The food is too good as evidenced by my waistline. We also have some fabulous green spaces including the largest Urban park in the country. I don't want to understate the good things about our fair city. With the opening of the new and fabulously large Bass Pro shop in the Memphis Pyramid downtown we are also poised to become the Mecca of the redneck hunting and fishing world.


----------



## Leif

Hey, I had a fabulous time at Bass Pro in Springfield, MO the one time I got to go there.  Or twice on consecutive days....


----------



## mleibrock

They are very neat stores and I for one can speak to their desire to have quality aquariums.  They pretty much fund my existence.  



Leif said:


> Hey, I had a fabulous time at Bass Pro in Springfield, MO the one time I got to go there.  Or twice on consecutive days....


----------



## Queenie

Scott DeWar said:


> For the brain trauma, have you tried khanacadamy.org? it will help to reassert the neruo-pathways for such as logical calculations and such as that.




I have not. I'm generally too tired for such pursuits


----------



## Leif

Queenie said:


> I had a really bad car accident in 2003 which caused a lot of damage to my body, mostly my spine and my brain. The brain I can do somewhat without. The spine and back issues the accident caused have been life changing. So, there's so PTSD there that has never gone away. People don't like me screaming in the car while they're driving and I don't like that "ohmyGodI'mgoingtovomit" feeling watching the traffic. The pill helps immensely.



I found that playing music seemed to help with my brain trauma issues from my life-altering MVA.  I was afraid to start at first, because I didn't think I could move my arms well enough to play my guitar.  And, in fact, it does take some practice, but I got my chops back pretty quickly.  I give music much of the credit for my memory improving.

A woodwind or keyboard would probably be much easier, provided you had the knowledge and talent before.  I know exactly diddly-squat about brass instruments like the trumpet, so I offer no opinion about them.


----------



## Scott DeWar

If I disappear for a few days, worry not. I had some stuff stolen including my power cord and charger for my computer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I found that playing music seemed to help with my brain trauma issues from my life-altering MVA.  I was afraid to start at first, because I didn't think I could move my arms well enough to play my guitar.  And, in fact, it does take some practice, but I got my chops back pretty quickly.  I give music much of the credit for my memory improving.
> 
> A woodwind or keyboard would probably be much easier, provided you had the knowledge and talent before.  I know exactly diddly-squat about brass instruments like the trumpet, so I offer no opinion about them.




I have never been able to play an instrament - I never got lernt how to.


----------



## Leif

never too late to start!  My mother has had senior citizen beginning piano students.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am trying to simply get a job right now.


----------



## Leif

Bars (Lounges, cheese optional) are always needing piano players....


----------



## mleibrock

I'm going to be out of town until Tues so won't be posting, Scotley will be running solo so give him a break if his posts are infrequent.


----------



## Scotley

mleibrock said:


> I'm going to be out of town until Tues so won't be posting, Scotley will be running solo so give him a break if his posts are infrequent.




That's probably a bad thing. I was my quarterly turn to be on the agency emergency phone for the last week. I've had no sleep for a week and I'm in a foul mood. We might have fewer characters when you return...


----------



## Leif

*GULP*


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would prefer you get sleep then kill a character.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scott DeWar said:


> I would prefer you get sleep then kill a character.




Is that *then* kill a character, or did you mean *than* kill a character?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mowgli said:


> Is that *then* kill a character, or did you mean *than* feel a character?




Hmmmmm




Hmmmmmm




Huh. Hmmmmmmmm . . . . . .


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Is that *then* kill a character, or did you mean *than* kill a character?




I don't think DeWar distinguishes between those two words.  Makes his world Oh, So Fun!


----------



## Scott DeWar

right now I am still trying to determine which one I want to use.


----------



## mleibrock

We could make it an easy decision, 'then' you would just roll a new one.  Of course we don't roll anymore, damn I'm old!



Scott DeWar said:


> right now I am still trying to determine which one I want to use.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> I would prefer you get sleep than kill a character.




I fixed it, ok?


----------



## Leif

excellent choice!


----------



## Scott DeWar

think ewe.


----------



## Leif

Baaa!


----------



## Leif

Luckily I remembered that today is my wife's birthday in time to fetch her a card (holding $$) and some red roses and a small happy birthday balloon.  I would have liked to get her a better present, but she hasn't given me clear instructions and any hints sailed over my head.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am visiting family this weekend and my posting is reduced


----------



## Leif

Those pesky relatives!  they'll do it every time.  Twice on Sunday.


----------



## Scott DeWar

He just moved and needed help on some fixes on the property.


----------



## Leif

Okay, then.


----------



## Leif

What do you folks know about MapTool and that suite of rpg mapping and virtual tabletop programs?  They appear to be free of charge.

MapTool and Related Utilities

Click "Download" to see what is available.


----------



## Scott DeWar

actually no idea, Leifucus. I am familiar with dritzie, but that is about it.


----------



## Scotley

I don't have much familiarity personally, but interestingly enough this week's roleplaying tips blog is about such things. They like Roll20. You can read their review here: http://www.roleplayingtips.com/rptn/rpt663-choosing-the-right-virtual-table-top-for-your-game/


----------



## Leif

I have a Roll20 account set up now and a capaign started using the 5E D&D systen called "5e Alchemy," but I wasn't able to figure much else out about it.  My screenname is "Yrel G."

It turns out that I've been a member there since 02/25/2014!  Who knew?


----------



## Shayuri

I have used Roll20...it's pretty good from a player perspective. The GM side of thing has a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Maptools gets rave reviews for the most part, and it's free. I've used it a bit - it's versatile, but as with everything the more versatile the tool the steeper the learning curve.

You can use it for simple things without too much trouble, though. I've never used Roll20. I'm playing around with d20Pro right now - they're due for a big upgrade, and they integrate with HeroLab (and supposedly have plans to integrate with LoneWolf's other major program, Realm Works). Also a learning curve with that one.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, I think I'm signed up with RealmWorks as well as Roll20.  And I have basically no idea what I'm doing with either of them.  I imagine that the next game I begin, whenever that turns out to be, will possibly be using the D&D 5E system, since it hearkens back to 1E and gives a vague nod in that general direction, because I thought 1E was plenty sufficient without all the clutter of 2E, 3.5E, and 4E, and Pathfinder of course.  It just required more _imagination_ is all.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=OOC]I'm on the road today, headed out for vacay. Should be able to post once we get settled, hopefully sometime tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Have fun, hope you are going someplace cool. I'll be out for a couple days early next week too. This week have been hectic as well, but I'll try to get caught up.


----------



## Leif

Have fun, Mowgs!  you can do it, Scott-Man, I know you can!


----------



## Queenie

Have fun Mowgli!

Speaking of vacation... Fenris and I are going on vacation next Friday the 31st and will be gone for three weeks. There is internet but it's slow and spotty and we'll be super exhausted I'm sure. So feel free to NPC us and have some fun!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will be dog sitting/house sitting at my brother's place while he is on vacation. BUT, the internet is BETTER at his place.


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> Have fun Mowgli!
> 
> Speaking of vacation... Fenris and I are going on vacation next Friday the 31st and will be gone for three weeks. There is internet but it's slow and spotty and we'll be super exhausted I'm sure. So feel free to NPC us and have some fun!




Thanks for the heads up we'll have great fun with...I mean, uh, take good care of your characters in your absence. Don't worry about a thing, just go and have fun.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Thanks for the heads up we'll have great fun killing . . . . . I mean, uh, take good care of your characters in your absence. Don't worry about a thing, just go and have fun.




I would be careful of him Fenris and Queeny!


----------



## Queenie

There is no way to adequately portray the suspicious look on my face right now :l


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have a good imagination and I have a mental image that fills volumes.


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> There is no way to adequately portray the suspicious look on my face right now :l




At least there is an adequate emoticon for me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> At least there is an adequate emoticon for me.




And because You are my DM, I have NOTHING to say about that.


----------



## Leif

Awww, come on, DeWar!  Poke the rabid dog with the sharp stick!  Just once?


----------



## Scott DeWar

A fool I am not.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, you keep telling me that....


----------



## Scott DeWar

And I still do not fall for you suggestion.


----------



## mleibrock

Wanted to post a quick note to apologize for my poor posting. I have been struggling with back pain again and sitting at the computer is the last think I want to do. We are headed on vacation next weekend for a week. Headed to Gatlinburg, TN to enjoy the Great Smoky Mountains! Work is going to be very busy this week trying to get everything done so I can take off a week. I am also working through therapy in the evenings for my back to try and stave off surgery. I'm not very hopeful but am willing to try anything at this point. Just finished my second round of steroid packs and am finally pain free again (at least for the moment).





Queenie said:


> Have fun Mowgli!
> 
> Speaking of vacation... Fenris and I are going on vacation next Friday the 31st and will be gone for three weeks. There is internet but it's slow and spotty and we'll be super exhausted I'm sure. So feel free to NPC us and have some fun!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Awww, come on, DeWar!  Poke the rabid dog with the sharp stick!  Just once?



Besides, if you are nice to the dm you might get an xp to your name.


----------



## Scotley

Sadly, this may be a week of even slower posting than the summer crawl we've been at. I appreciate everyone's patience. I am taking my son and his cousins on a little road trip to the water park in Hot Springs for his birthday tomorrow. I expect to be back to regular posting either Thursday or Friday. Will try to get a post up today.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Enjoy!!


----------



## Leif

Hot Springs is a fairly long chunk for you.  Is that the closest water park, or just the best?  I figured Memphis would have a few, but I guess the [DELETED BY PC POLICE] is much more agreeable outside [DELETED BY PC POLICE].

Almost like reading a Watergate transcript, isn't it?


----------



## Shayuri

I've been out of town the past weekend as well, just getting back now to a mountain of posting to catch up on. Haven't forgotten this game though!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sample of internet redaction:

██████████

requires a dark background (alt 219)


----------



## Leif

Has anybody else noticed that the ENWorld forums have bee rearranged again, and all PBP threads for a game are probably not in the same forum any longer?  In-Characrter and Out-of-Character threads are still in the Gaming Action: Play-by-Post Center Forum, but the Rogues Gallery threads, if they were in the old Rogues Gallery section of the Play-by-Post Forum, are now in the Character Builds and Optimization Sub-Forum of the Dungeons, Dragons, Variations & Offshoots Forum.  I had a bad habit, when I started out here, of sticking my RG threads in the wrong forum, anyway, so who knows where they are now?  (Hopefully, they're where I lefrt 'em, which could be ???.)


----------



## Shayuri

Yeah, that's been the case for awhile now.

I don't like the change, honestly. It was hard enough finding an RG when they had their own dedicated forum. Now they're lumped in with all the, "Help me pimp out my bardlock" threads, and you basically need to have direct links in the game threads if you want any chance of the RG being useful.


----------



## Leif

I also thought it was very good when there was a dedicated forum for pbp threads.  

I seem to remember an even earlier time when the RG threads were lumped in with the OOC threads in the OOC forum.  Or do I remember wrong?


----------



## Leif

Over on the Myth-Weavers board, where they have a Pathfinder Society chapter, I've been very dismayed lately that almost everyone in that chapter of the PFS seems hellbent on min/max-ing and pimping every character they have, with not even a token "Wham-Bam Thank You Ma'am" being offered up to actual ROLEPLAYING.

It almost makes me glad that there's no PFS chaper here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have not noticed. I go to settings and hit the list of threads I am subscribed to to make my posts. When I do go outside my box, i hit only one other forum.


----------



## Leif

You might be surprised at what you can find in the nooks and crannies of this board system, DeWar.  You might want to explore more sometime.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is the problem. I AM doing that and I am not getting what I need done


----------



## Leif

Shame on you, then!


----------



## Scott DeWar

naw, I have no shame.


----------



## Shayuri

Hehe, ok so I was about to have Thorn get all mad (and it's purely IC I assure you, OOC I am nothing but amused ), but before I do, I'd like to just doublecheck one small thing.

Our army has no arcane spellcasters, yes? Besides us and perhaps one or two named NPCs? I was under the impression it was just a big gang of paladins, out to whomp some demon booty.



Edit - Okay, went back and back and back, and found the scene where we were introduced to the troops. 100 level 4 paladins. Yep! Okay then.


----------



## Scotley

You are correct. You do have a wizard, cleric and a bard npc, but mostly your over-sized mythic party will have to be the artillery should you need it.


----------



## Leif

Ooops!  I had fallen under the mistaken impressioln that we were PREPARED for this fight!


----------



## Shayuri

Bwuh...

Was it something I said?

This feels out of left field to me. There's nothing wrong with Banaq's build, and our army has all kinds of advantages against this opponent.

Do you want to talk about it, OOC? I know Thorn was being a hardass, but I the player didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## Leif

I have felt like Banaq is about as useful as t-i-t-s on a boar hog all along, and with us on our way to face foes with spell resistance out the wazoo, that is only going to get worse.  I had assumed that we had recruited some spellcasters along with warriors.   That was me making things up as I went along, hoping to write it into our story by force of repetition if nothing else.  I was looking for something that I thought Banaq could do to make some sort of tangible contribution to our effort, because as things stand now, about all he will be able to do to our foes is bleed on them.

So that's why I was a little miffed that you jerked the rug out from under me when I was trying to make some sort of contribution to our effort.  But, hey, no big deal.  There'll be plenty of other games.


----------



## Shayuri

Well, okay...there's a few things there I want to address.

First, I never saw Banaq as being remotely useless. Not in-character, not out of it. Spell resistance is a thing that has many counters, especially for a mythic character. And demonic foes of often have it, but not usually at high levels. The demon we fought that night in camp was specifically designed to be very challenging. It was way over our normal CR. Don't take that fight as an example of a typical encounter.

Case in point - the current clash. Tieflings got zilch SR.  Cultists, the same.

A flotilla of low level mages would have a lot more trouble with SR than you though. And they'd require a blocking unit to tank for them. And they'd get a handful of 'shots' before being done for the day. All in all, strategically, they'd probably be of limited value. Banaq himself, with his access to higher level spells, mythic goodness, and PC shine, could do more damage faster than a gaggle of magic missiles. In short, you ARE a mage battery. You don't need a crapton of apprentices. 

Magic skews things. A hundred paladins is better than a single level 20 paladin. But a single high level mage is way better than a hundred low levels ones because of those save DCs, AoEs and caster level checks and other powerful spells. Magic scales differently, and favors experience quite a bit more.

Anyway, it's clearly your choice, and I respect that. I just hate to see you walk on what I believe are false premises. Banaq is important both mechanically and via RP. I also hate to think I had a hand in making you feel bad about your character and the game. I'd hoped for a kind of rivalry/frenemy type thing to develop between Thorn and Banaq...where they needle each other, but also kind of inspire each other to try harder, earning one another's grudging respect. 

If I messed that up at the get-go, I take responsibility for it, but surely we can work something out.


----------



## Leif

For the sake of Scotley snd mlebrock, two of my bestest friends in the WHOLE WORLD, I do hate to miss out on the rest of this game.  For the record, though, he still feels like a nipple ring on a boar hog to me, though.  I'll have Banaq do an about-face IC and rejoin the expeditionary force, but NOT return to the PCs just yet.


----------



## Shayuri

Is there anything I can do to help solve that problem? About how you feel about Banaq, I mean.

I've been in games where I didn't like my character, and it's no fun. But if the root of the dissatisfaction can be addressed and solved, perhaps it can be salvaged for you?


----------



## Leif

It'll be alright.


----------



## Shayuri

And on that note, I shall take the hint and shut up.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> For the sake of Scotley snd mlebrock, two of my bestest friends in the WHOLE WORLD, I do hate to miss out on the rest of this game.  For the record, though, he still feels like a nipple ring on a boar hog to me, though.  I'll have Banaq do an about-face IC and rejoin the expeditionary force.




We can work on that as you wish. I don't think Banaq is quite the milquetoast you are suggesting, but if some tweaking is in order we will be happy to discuss.


----------



## Leif

It hurts when you tweak my nipple ring.


----------



## Leif

*Son of a Gun....*

You know what?  I just looked over Banaq's sheet, and he's not nearly the wuss I remembered him being.  No sir!  He's even got some spells that might be useful against (SR a zillion) foes, and if worst comes to worst he's not toally incompetent with his mighty composite longbow and his longsword.  (Gotta love those racial weapon proficiencies!)


----------



## Shayuri

Yeah, I noticed when I looked at him that by straight build, it almost looks like you're going for a sort of arcane archer build. Lots of ranged attack boosts in those feats. A very interesting idea, taking advantage of the racial proficiencies!

Pathfinder has some pretty sweet archer-buff spells too.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am thinking a two pronged attack with a shock troop initiator. Leif, you are army, so your input here is going to be valuable. 


more to come . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

divide archers into 5 parts, half the army in 5 parts.
I know there are basiclly about 100 troops, and I think 20 of those are archers. if I am right, then 1 'part' = 4 archers, 10 horsemen
2 parts archers, 2 parts horsemen - left flank ( 8 archers, 20 horsemen)
2 parts archers, 2 parts horsemen - right flank ( 8 archers, 20 horsemen)
1 part archers, 1 part horsemen - shock troops ( 4 archers, 10 horsemen)

I would want the reserve at the flanks at 25 each. The party being part of the shock troop spearhead.

I need to find the list of command members before I continue. if someone has that found, pleas remind me what it is.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Shayuri!

DeWar, I may be Army, but most, if not all of what I know about strategy and tactics above the squad level comes from playing Risk, Axis & Allies, chess, Panzer Leader, and stuff like that.  And I was training up to learn Squad Tactics, since I was only a fire team leader.


----------



## Leif

*Deployment*



Scott DeWar said:


> divide archers into 5 parts, half the army in 5 parts.
> I know there are basiclly about 100 troops, and I think 20 of those are archers. if I am right, then 1 'part' = 4 archers, 10 horsemen
> 2 parts archers, 2 parts horsemen - left flank ( 8 archers, 20 horsemen)
> 2 parts archers, 2 parts horsemen - right flank ( 8 archers, 20 horsemen)
> 1 part archers, 1 part horsemen - shock troops ( 4 archers, 10 horsemen)
> 
> I would want the reserve at the flanks at 25 each. The party being part of the shock troop spearhead.
> 
> I need to find the list of command members before I continue. if someone has that found, pleas remind me what it is.




I like what you've done with the PCs and shock troops being the spearhead.  The Shock Troops should be the highest level paldins that are available, with just a few higher level types bein inleadership roles for the other groups.  And I wouldn't put archers with the shock troops, I'd spread those archers that you so designated evenly over the other groups.  This is just my first thought, though, maybe we should discuss?


----------



## Scott DeWar

divide archers into 5 parts, half the army in 5 parts.
I know there are basically about 100 troops, and I think 20 of those are archers. if I am right.
10 archers, 20 - left flank 
10 archers 20 horsemen - right flank 
10 horsemen of highest level plus party members.- shock troops 

I would want the reserve at the flanks at 25 each. 

I need to find the list of command members before I continue. if someone has that found, please remind me what it is.[/]

adjusted.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> This is just my first thought, though, maybe we should discuss?



 have you ever been on teamspeak?


----------



## Leif

No.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It is a voice over internet protocol communication system that is, in my opinion, better then any other VOIP I have tried. It  might be a good way to discuss things like this.

Are you intrigued?


----------



## Leif

No.  I have speech impairment issues due to my car crash in 1993, so it probably wouldn't work at all for me, or at least not in a good way.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif, we have spoke on the phone. It was not easy to understand you, but it was still doable. I really don't care about that though.  We are all friends, in my opinion. 

[goad]or are you too chicken to try?[/goad] hee hee hee (yes I can be a real jerk at times.)


----------



## Leif

I'm just telling you that I have had problems with my voice being understood correctly over the telephone, particularly when I am trying to be understood by an electronic device.  I often still cannot use automated telephone systems and have to be transferred, against my will, to a human operator.  Maybe I don't have enough volume at my normal coversational speaking level, but I doubt that because I know that I can still get plenty loud.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I wish this could be done. 

But as they say about wishing in one hand and something else in the other - which one fills up first and all.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry for the delay of game. I've been swamped by various end of summer/back to school family stuff. Should be posting regular again in a day or two.


----------



## Leif

Yay.  I've been preoccupied with trying to increase my lawyer presence on Avvo.com.


----------



## Queenie

....we're bbaaccckkkkkk. I know you missed us. You can admit it


----------



## Shayuri

We did! Welcome back!


----------



## Leif

Yeah, they we sure did.  *Yawwwwn!*

  heh


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm back as well. Turns out that I couldn't post reliably from the train (and I was a little more involved in experiencing my vacation than I was in posting), and then was a little distracted by my efforts to pass a kidney stone on Friday. Happy to say that _that_ lovely experience is behind me now, and 'Keva's ready to rumble!


----------



## Leif

Kidney stones do indeed suck, don't they?  Glad everything came out ok.


----------



## Scotley

Still trying to get my head around the mass combat rules, sorry for the delay. My co-DM is going to bail on me for several weeks due to a new work commitment. Will get something going this week. Glad you are all back!


----------



## Shayuri

Scotley, anything I can help with that won't spoil the module? I'd really like to see this continue now that our wayward sons are returning to the fold.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[just kidding]You guys were gone?[/just kiddin]


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> Scotley, anything I can help with that won't spoil the module? I'd really like to see this continue now that our wayward sons are returning to the fold.




Will give that some thought. An extra hand is always appreciated. I'm going to take a little trip to perform my grandfatherly duties this weekend, but I hope to get a post up before I go.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> . . . . . I'm going to take a little trip to perform my grandfatherly duties this weekend,  . . . . . .




Read as: spoil the grandkids rotten then hand them back to the parents.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, actually my daughter and her husband are making big plans for me to cook for them, so I expect they are going to get spoiled at least as much as the little one. 

Don't over-think your plans. The rules are pretty simple for mass combat. http://www.d20pfsrd.com/gamemastering/other-rules/mass-combat

You just need to decide on a basic tactic and if you want to do ranged or melee. The terrain is pretty level at the site of the battle and the weather is clear.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Are we to the right of the hill blocking the army?


----------



## Leif

I think we can approach from any point we choose.  Let's hear what you have in mind, Sir Sheldon [Cooper].


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, here is what our scouts have found I have guessed.
1. a river to block most of retreat,
2. the ford
3. and the hill

I recommend this: one force blocks the bridge, on force pinches from the left, the the small force  (Us) climb over the hill , sound a horn and attack.

What did you guys think?


----------



## Leif

Suits me!  Let's kick som boo-tay!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lets hear from the others first. Scotley, is that the general description you needed, or more or less detail?


----------



## Scotley

Just a couple of things. I assume you are using the Ambush tactic. Will you do a round or two of ranged combat or go straight to melee? Also, the map is slightly imperfect. It is a ford rather than a bridge. I borrowed one that was pretty close to what I needed. Either way a force can block it.


----------



## Shayuri

Is there anything in mass combat for PCs who aren't commanding an army to do?

Not being snarky, I'm honestly not sure how it works.


----------



## Leif

I was hoping that there might be some special ops kinds of things for us (ahem) elite types to do.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I was hoping that there might be some special ops kinds of things for us (ahem) elite types to do.



That is what I had in mind. sneak over the hill and then "death from above" or support with illusions or other magic.


----------



## Scott DeWar

found this in the srd:

Player Characters In Battles

In addition to the option of your PCs being commanders in your armies, the GM may have you fight smaller groups of enemies before or even during a battle in which your armies clash with the enemy. For example, your PCs might attack an evil necromancer and fight your way through his tower to confront him directly and defeat him while your army battles the undead horde outside the tower. Alternatively, your PCs could use potent spells (such as cloudkill, control water, or earthquake ) to alter battlefield conditions in your favor. These possibilities let you use your characters to directly affect the outcome of a battle without forcing you to sit out on an adventure opportunity by personally commanding an army.

If your PCs win the small-scale combat or dramatically affect the battlefield with magic, the GM could opt to increase your army's DV and OM by +4 for that battle, or penalize your armies by –4 if you lose. At the GM's discretion, your PCs' failure or victory might have other effects on your armies as well, such as temporarily granting an additional tactic, altering the hit points of one or more armies, or granting or negating a special ability.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> That is what I had in mind. sneak over the hill and then "death from above" or support with illusions or other magic.




DeWar, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx |  This post censored as unduly hurtful and just plain mean.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> DeWar, it truly frightens me how much we think alike.  That is it!  I'm getting me an appointment with the therapist!



uh, wow. that just plain hurts. I am going in the corner and cry now.


----------



## Leif

Awww, I didn't mean it, DeWar, I was only funnin'.  Are you still my bud??


----------



## Scott DeWar

*WAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Queenie

I'm here too and reading along! Just don't have something to do, being non fighting educated


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> I'm here too and reading along! Just don't have something to do, being non fighting educated




Well, if you need said education I can always throw a couple demons at your character...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Well, if you need said education I can always throw a couple demons at your character...



 No, no thank you. I appreciate your offer to the party here, but it, as gracious as it is, Will not be necessary.


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> Is there anything in mass combat for PCs who aren't commanding an army to do?
> 
> Not being snarky, I'm honestly not sure how it works.




Hey, not taking it as snarky at all, I'm learning here too. 

Your question is actually the part that has caused the delay. The adventure as written doesn't really offer anything. If it were a face to face session the battle would be fairly short and it wouldn't be that big a deal, but given the pace of pbp it could easily idle most of the group for more than a week. I initially thought to take you up on your offer and let you play the enemy army for rolls and such, but that still leaves the bulk of your rather large group with thumb in bum. So, I have been making other plans for you. 

If we can metagame for just a moment without spoiling anyone's fun. It would be helpful if you all would assemble more or less together for the battle so that I can give you an opportunity to have a role separate from the army...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Maybe we should have each section of the army  pair up with player characters? They in turn would command that section of soldiers. Have a martial paired with a squishy? I am just thinking out loud here - meta-gaming as it were.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, except that one of our DMs just asked us PCs to get together in one area, which is kinda the opposite of what you suggest.  Banaq stands ready to go where needed, Scotley.


----------



## Queenie

I was just saying that I'm here and reading along, though I don't have much input on group warfare. I don't mind not being involved. That said, of course I can make sure I'm with the group for said in game punishment for all the plotting here in OOG.


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh, D'Oh!


----------



## Leif

Queenie, just say what you want her to do, and they'll [our Glorious DMs will] work it out for you.  Nobody means to be insulting or anything, I hope, so don't put yourself on the sidelines just for that.


----------



## Fenris

Alrighty. I have been reading up on the mass combat rules as well. If we have the existing commanders of the army (lower officers and such) direct the troops that will free us up as a contemporaneous, yet separate and manageable theater of the battle.

I will look over the stats, but it would seem that using the ranged option prior to melee is warranted since we have the consumption cost of the ammunition covered. Then in the melee phase use the Cavalry Expert tactics to increase the OM. That with the size of the army should produce a relatively quick victory with the ranged attacks, hit point advantage and OM from Cavalry. That will more than compensate for and DV advantage the tieflings have from terrain.


----------



## Scotley

Fenris said:


> Alrighty. I have been reading up on the mass combat rules as well. If we have the existing commanders of the army (lower officers and such) direct the troops that will free us up as a contemporaneous, yet separate and manageable theater of the battle.
> 
> I will look over the stats, but it would seem that using the ranged option prior to melee is warranted since we have the consumption cost of the ammunition covered. Then in the melee phase use the Cavalry Expert tactics to increase the OM. That with the size of the army should produce a relatively quick victory with the ranged attacks, hit point advantage and OM from Cavalry. That will more than compensate for and DV advantage the tieflings have from terrain.




Okay, is everyone on board with this? I think I will start a separate thread for the mass combat and use our regular thread for the in character contribution to the effort.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am groot good.


----------



## Queenie

Si Senor!


----------



## Shayuri

It's fine. Lets do this.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Present and ready for action!


----------



## Leif

Yo!


----------



## Scotley

Alright, that's most of you. So I'll try to get this moving today.


----------



## Scotley

I have not abandoned you all. Unfortunately, the state has chosen to make their annual visit the company I work for and so I'm very busy. Now that school has started my 5th grader has acquired his first illness of the year, so I spend the weekend taking care of him. Sorry for the delay of game. I will get moving again as soon as I can.


----------



## Scott DeWar

take your time family and job first


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> take your time family and job first



Seconded!  Get your critter well!


----------



## Kaodi

As long as we are still of a mind to move forward a delay is not especially problematic.


----------



## Scotley

Thank you all for understanding. We are all feeling better and the state is happy with the work we are doing. I plan to get a post up tomorrow.


----------



## Queenie

We look forward to it


----------



## Shayuri

Very cool!


----------



## Queenie

So... neither Jon or I have gotten ANY ENW notifications! My mom had surgery, then rehab, she's losing her house so when rehab was done she moved into our house. Needless to say we've been super busy! Sometime over the last day or so it's calmed down somewhat Fenris and I had the conversation "Hey, what happened to our games?" 

Good question. 

We are still here and will get caught up in the nest few days. Huge apologies!!


----------



## Leif

Have you been gone?

(j/k, glad everything is ok.)


----------



## Shayuri

Welcome back!


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> So... neither Jon or I have gotten ANY ENW notifications! My mom had surgery, then rehab, she's losing her house so when rehab was done she moved into our house. Needless to say we've been super busy! Sometime over the last day or so it's calmed down somewhat Fenris and I had the conversation "Hey, what happened to our games?"
> 
> Good question.
> 
> We are still here and will get caught up in the nest few days. Huge apologies!!




I thought it had gotten strangely quiet around here. I finally got my life sorted out and started posting and nobody responded. Hope that your life settles down soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hear that there have been no notifications from a few people now. Strange. You might want to put something in the meta thread.


----------



## Scotley

I hadn't noticed as I don't really use notifications. I just visit the site a few times a day and go to 'settings' to see which threads have new posts. It is possible that the notifications are getting filtered as 'spam'. That happens periodically.


----------



## Queenie

Okay, totally my fault. I thought life would be easy and it got ridiculous. Everyone is okay I think but I'm very glad to have a lot of stressful stuff behind me. Are [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] and I booted from the game or should we post? Jon's got a couple of finals, then grades to submit but will totally be done with school by Monday so he should be available too.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar lost his internet service for a while and Shayuri has also been very busy, so in truth the game came to a bit of a pause. You are not only welcome but encouraged to post. I'm expecting to be busy on Christmas Eve and Christmas day, but otherwise I can post normally the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

This I know is a shock, but I am here right at this instant.


----------



## Shayuri

*raises hand wearily*

I'm...pretty much back. Health improving. Schedule worked out. Sorry for the temporary blackout there.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> *raises hand wearily*
> 
> I'm...pretty much back. Health improving. Schedule worked out. Sorry for the temporary blackout there.




remember: real life comes first!


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> *raises hand wearily*
> 
> I'm...pretty much back. Health improving. Schedule worked out. Sorry for the temporary blackout there.




welcome back!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Depending on the interweb access time, I will most likely be AFK, much to my surprise as of 5 pm central time.


----------



## Scotley

Merry Christmas all! Hope to see you all back here post after the holiday.


----------



## Leif

Hope everyone has a great one!


----------



## Fenris

Sorry for the absence folks. The end of the year was crazy for me, and I have a couple of big meetings this semester but things should be settling down and I have been missing playing so much.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Fenris said:


> Sorry for the absence folks. The end of the year was crazy for me, and I have a couple of big meetings this semester but things should be settling down and I have been missing playing so much.




welcome back to the land of the unreal! Glad to hear you have been successful in digging yourself out of homework and the snow!!!


----------



## Scotley

Fenris said:


> Sorry for the absence folks. The end of the year was crazy for me, and I have a couple of big meetings this semester but things should be settling down and I have been missing playing so much.




Glad to have you back. Trying to get my own issues sorted out and post today or tomorrow.


----------



## Queenie

Jon's just sad. The 2 feet of snow we got last week is almost gone and now he has to distract himself from his depression.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ha ha ha ha h ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Two questions:

1. what is the procedure for ordaining a priest?

2. Has any one heard from our cleric played by Tailspinner?


----------



## Scott DeWar

New question:

What would a paladin do regarding collecting from the fallen of a demon horde? I really am kinda torn on this.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oops, double post


----------



## Leif

*ALERT!  OPINION AHEAD!*

Personally, I think it is up to the individual paladin, his/her deity, and whatever juicy rationalization his player can come up with.  A central premise of the game breaks down if foes are left to lie dead with their treasure still on them, namely, D&D/Pathfinder is about killing bad guys and taking their stuff..


----------



## Shayuri

Meh. Thorn can circle back and take their stuff after the paladins march on by. 

She's no paladin.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> Meh. Thorn ... She's no paladin.



You got THAT right!


----------



## Fenris

Well, despite Leif argument, you did not kill them for their loot. You killed them because they served evil, would not repent, and attacked. If Sheldon leaves the stuff, another evil creature may come along and use it to further the aims of the demons. Far better for a paladin to take the loot (baring anything of a personal nature a prisoner holds say) and use it to build orphanages and widow's homes for all the slain paladins and soldiers who have bravely fought the demonic insurrection. Not to mention all the reconstruction the country will need to do. It is as Leif said up to the paladin and his deity and code (and I have never ascribed to the whole LG = lawful stupid thing), but the spoils of war, legitimate war against an enemy who is absolutely evil, and turned to the purposes of good, sounds to me like a very paladin-like act.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Fenris, that's exactly the juicy rationalization I was looking for.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Spoils of war is always an acceptable reason, except in the U.S. Military. Then it is outlawed.


----------



## Fenris

Scott DeWar said:


> Spoils of war is always an acceptable reason, except in the U.S. Military. Then it is outlawed.



Well A) We are never fighting truly evil (and I mean elementally, fundamentally evil like demons). B) Hearts and Minds  C) Tell that to all the men who took home Japanese Officer's katanas, German gold and paintings, and other "collectables". (And I mean that in jest rather than starting a political discussion in case Eric's Grandmother is listening


----------



## Scott DeWar

I do not mean any ill either for the record, however I know some gulf war vets that were threatened with article 15 or court marshal if they had brought some things home. That is what I refer to.


BUT


Here in this game, we are playing a FANTASY role playing game! so, Sheldon will collect everything - weapons and armor of the fallen enemies can be used to equip mew recruits.


----------



## Scotley

Nice discussion of ethics. I like. Sorry, I've been a bit busy this week. Should be better now.


----------



## Fenris

Scott DeWar said:


> I do not mean any ill either for the record, however I know some gulf war vets that were threatened with article 15 or court marshal if they had brought some things home. That is what I refer to.
> 
> 
> BUT
> 
> 
> Here in this game, we are playing a FANTASY role playing game! so, Sheldon will collect everything - weapons and armor of the fallen enemies can be used to equip mew recruits.




Which was again my point. If these were simple mercenaries, or humans (ok or demihumans) forced, coerced or even seduced into the service of evil your qualms would be well placed. And such is the nature in real life. Since we are dealing with ultimate evil we can in these cases act without regard to questions of morality, but act with impunity as far as executions (so long as they don't surrender - but would a demon surrender?) as well as any goods such evil possesses.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think we are basically agreeing with each other


----------



## Scotley

Well I'm still here post crash. Is there any interest in going on? I still have all my stuff in order to continue if there is interest.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am still interested, but no idea how to continue.


----------



## Shayuri

I'd like to go on, but we really need to get past this chicken stuck in our collective throats. 

I think we need to be willing to just pull the trigger on this attack.


----------



## Leif

Sheesh, an ENTIRE chicken?  Bok, bok, bok.


----------



## Queenie

I'm here and willing to throw some epic fireballs anytime... () 

Seriously, this may sound stupid but I'm trying to play a less chaotic character who mostly takes a back seat to leading anything. I'm definitely NOT a leader here. However, I don't have a problem being a "little" more chaotic and helping us move our battles forward if necessary... not with strategy more like impatience... would that help?


----------



## Shayuri

I think any plan moving forward will feature heavily the use of artillery magic from you, so rest assured you'll be needed. 

I'm unclear on what Thorn's role will be at the minute, but that's less of an issue than the general paralysis.


----------



## Scotley

Well that's four, which is usually enough to play. We'll hope Queenie manages to drag her Beau along as well. If you don't mind me railroading a bit to get the action going I'll put up a rather leading post that throws you into the action Monday or Tuesday. That should give any laggards time to chime in.


----------



## Kaodi

Personally I would really prefer to just throw in the towel at this point, in this and the other game. I do not really have the desire to play PbP anymore, no matter how much I like Pixie as a character. Too many years of too little happening. Kind of want to be free of the need to look for updates. N(on)PC, G(roup)PC, C(orpse)PC, whatever, for Randlay at this point.


----------



## Leif

I didn't actually say so, but I'm not actually in the game yet.  I want to continue.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm good either way, I suppose. I like Vakeva, both from a RP and from a build perspective so I'd like to keep playing him. But mass combat has never been my thing, which is why I'm struggling a bit through this part of the game I think. I'm not really strategically (or tactically) minded .


----------



## Queenie

Sorry to see you go [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION], but totally understand, this is a slow moving game, definitely. Some of them just end up being that way.
 [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] I love Vakeva, he always makes me laugh and he's one of the more well thought out characters in this game. 
 [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] will be here, you can count him in. He's feeling horribly guilty for abandoning his games for us getting married so just guilt him a little more and he'll be along


----------



## Scott DeWar

My main problem is visualization. I have done mass combat of remakes of WW2 battles in HO scale on a military green wool blanket for the battle ground with a full sread of landscape and flora of the battle sight. But as primitive as it was, we had a battle scene before us and I could work with that. I can work with s hex map or a square grid map, but I have had troubles with visualizing this battle for some reason.


----------



## Scotley

Kaodi said:


> Personally I would really prefer to just throw in the towel at this point, in this and the other game. I do not really have the desire to play PbP anymore, no matter how much I like Pixie as a character. Too many years of too little happening. Kind of want to be free of the need to look for updates. N(on)PC, G(roup)PC, C(orpse)PC, whatever, for Randlay at this point.




I do understand. I would love to have made this a fast paced game, but real life and the loss my co-DM have conspired to make it a slow one. You are always welcome.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> My main problem is visualization. I have done mass combat of remakes of WW2 battles in HO scale on a military green wool blanket for the battle ground with a full sread of landscape and flora of the battle sight. But as primitive as it was, we had a battle scene before us and I could work with that. I can work with s hex map or a square grid map, but I have had troubles with visualizing this battle for some reason.




We do have a map, albeit a primitive one.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know, I know. I really like seeing the terrain and trees and brooks and such.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I know, I know. I really like seeing the terrain and trees and brooks and such.




This is a ruined town at the edge of the Worldwound, so no brooks or substantial trees.


----------



## Leif

Isn't the Brook Styx near here?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know. I just meant I am use to much more detail and I was having troubles picturing things. It is ok, you are doing 100% of what you can do. It is just me.


----------



## Fenris

Hi Folks, I am here. And I enjoy mass combat, or least tactical thinking. So hang in there, lets hammer it out and more on.


----------



## Scotley

Okay, I am back from a little beach vacation and feeling rested and ready to game. At this point I need an action or a plan from the players to continue.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Fenris said:


> Hi Folks, I am here. And I enjoy mass combat, or least tactical thinking. So hang in there, lets hammer it out and more on.



post 856 has the map of the area.


----------



## Scotley

Anybody still out there? I'm off to enjoy a long weekend of face to face gaming and socializing with old friends. We will be in the un-wired wilderness of north central Arkansas, so I don't expect to post again until Monday. Tuesday if the socializing gets out of hand. I expect to be fired up to do some gaming upon my return after playing with a group I gamed with starting way back in the early 80's. Hope to see some posts here upon my return.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dave's not here man!


----------



## Shayuri

I'm here! Rarin' to go! But not sure what Thorn can do in an army situation! I need to review these rules I guess and try to work out how PCs who aren't commanding forces can contribute...


----------



## Scott DeWar

is there a way for Thorn to communicate stealthily?


----------



## Shayuri

Nope! She'd have to run back and make reports every so often.

We need to get sending stones or something for her.


----------



## Scott DeWar

not only that, but it looks like Thorn done left anyway.


----------



## Shayuri

Well, she's left to go scouting.

If anyone else sneaky wants to come with, that's fine. I just wanted to try to get things moving again.


----------



## Queenie

Do you want ...  I forgot my character's name!! Lol Lia? Anyway... Do you want her to go with you? She can run back and forth or Thorn can.


----------



## Shayuri

That'd be fine. Maybe we can find a safe spot for you to throw fireballs in.


----------



## Scott DeWar

but the dm will be out until about Tuesday.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> That'd be fine. Maybe we can find a safe spot for you to throw fireballs in.




Fire ball

Range: 400 feet + 40 / level or 680 feet. 

Ergo, no such thing as safe from a fireball . . . . or did you mean safe for Lia to throw fireballs??


----------



## Shayuri

Yes. A safe spot for her to cast fireball.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I Know, I was just goofin


----------



## Queenie

Why is one of our tags "currently running Cialis?" 

Ahem. So, yes, Lia has quite a range to that little Epic ball of fire, she can also shape it if I recall correctly. Oohhhh, I'm getting all hot under the collar just thinking of it. 

I'll get a post up later today on scouting with Thorn, that way we'll all be set and ready for our illustrious GM's return.


----------



## Leif

Scotley is home and sharing pics of the cuisine he prepared this evening for his family.  Expect a post tonorrow, I'd guess.


----------



## Scott DeWar

'kk


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> Why is one of our tags "currently running Cialis?"
> 
> Ahem. So, yes, Lia has quite a range to that little Epic ball of fire, she can also shape it if I recall correctly. Oohhhh, I'm getting all hot under the collar just thinking of it.
> 
> I'll get a post up later today on scouting with Thorn, that way we'll all be set and ready for our illustrious GM's return.




Waiting you on you Queenie...


----------



## Queenie

So... why has Lia been scouting with Thorn? She is not sneaky, stealthy, quiet or anything like someone who should be scouting lol. I know she's done it in the past I just can't recall why. I did post but had her stay back a bit as to not spoil anything.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah I wondered. I gathered from the other post there was an expectation she would use invisibility or some such.


----------



## Shayuri

You don't -have- to scout with Thorn.  But yeah, if you have Invisibility, we're not getting close enough to be heard.


----------



## Scotley

Hey Shayuri, hope I didn't take too many liberties with Thorn's emotional response. Just wanted to convey the powerful sexual magnetism of the foe.


----------



## Shayuri

Hah! No worries. We can consider it an artificial influence.


----------



## Leif

Will a cantrip be sufficient to dry her panties later?


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> Will a cantrip be sufficient to dry her panties later?






Well, it's a damn good thing Lia did NOT go with Thorn because methinks our whole campaign would be over before it really began...


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> Well, it's a damn good thing Lia did NOT go with Thorn because methinks our whole campaign would be over before it really began...




Is that a hint on Halloween costume choice for Fenris?


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> Is that a hint on Halloween costume choice for Fenris?






He wouldn't need much of a costume from everyday...


----------



## Leif

Are we about to need a parental warning for this thread?


----------



## Leif

CUBS WIN! CUBS WIN! CUBS WIN!

And it only took them 108 years and a seven-game series to do it.  (And extra innings in Game 7.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

interweb issues and will get caught up now.


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> Are we about to need a parental warning for this thread?




Heh... you have no idea... you should read our other Western / Steampunky / League of Extraordinary Gentleman Story Hour... Whoo Boy that one needs an X rating


----------



## Scott DeWar

you are more then just his huckleberry, huh?


----------



## Leif

Queenie said:


> Heh... you have no idea... you should read our other Western / Steampunky / League of Extraordinary Gentleman Story Hour... Whoo Boy that one needs an X rating




Tell you what -- let's not go there with this game.  I'm getting too old for that stuff.  Not sure my heart can take it.  And, hell, DeWar is LOTS older than I am.


----------



## Leif

Scotley, you've still got the insignia for Star Wars games on some of your threads.  They all changed back when the whole system went sdrewy on us.  To change it back, you just edit the first post of the thread.


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> Tell you what -- let's not go there with this game.  I'm getting too old for that stuff.  Not sure my heart can take it.  And, hell, DeWar is LOTS older than I am.




Wellllllll... We DO have a Cialis tag... ()

Don't worry, I won't shock your old man hearts!! If you want that you can go read the other story hours. Some randy gamers are enjoying reading it, we do have some long term story hour readers. 

But seriously, I'm only teasing you. There's only *some* of those posts 

Anyway back to THIS game. I hope [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] is okay! I can certainly have Lia go check on things but I don't think she can make that 31 save and that's what started this conversation....


----------



## Leif

Queenie said:


> Wellllllll... We DO have a Cialis tag... ()



Cialis, hell, I need Maalox!  And Preparation H.


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> Cialis, hell, I need Maalox!  And Preparation H.




Hey, *I* didn't put the tags on this thread!!!! And don't blame me if your overuse of Cialis led to other issues


----------



## Shayuri

I'm fine. Demons aren't Thorn's type.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Scotley, you've still got the insignia for Star Wars games on some of your threads.  They all changed back when the whole system went sdrewy on us.  To change it back, you just edit the first post of the thread.




I tried to fix this once, but the Star Trek tag stuck. I'll try again.


----------



## Scotley

Took a few attempts, but now it is coming up Pathfinder.


----------



## Scott DeWar

there is no tag at all now


----------



## Leif

Better none than the wrong one, I guess?


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey all, I already sent a pm to Scotley, but I need to drop this game. I am actually getting reved up about a job search right now.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> hey all, I already sent a pm to Scotley, but I need to drop this game. I am actually getting reved up about a job search right now.




Sorry to se you go, but I understand.  I wish you very much luck with the job search.  I'm not having much with mine, but I am starting to get a few nibbles by potential clients for my law practice.


----------



## Queenie

Scott DeWar said:


> hey all, I already sent a pm to Scotley, but I need to drop this game. I am actually getting reved up about a job search right now.




NNnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo........................


                   

I am a sad Queenie 

Good luck with the job search, of course we wish you the best.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Queenie said:


> NNnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a sad Queenie
> 
> Good luck with the job search, of course we wish you the best.




Sorry, Your Majesty.


----------



## Shayuri

Agh! You're our commander!

Sorry to see it happen, but I hope it means great things IRL!

Good luck!


----------



## Queenie

So, are we still going without our paladin? That would mean [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] in charge, I would think, unless someone else wants to do it. I'd like to get to test out these powers and skills but we need to make sure everyone left is still in.


----------



## Shayuri

I'd like to go on as well


----------



## Leif

Waitaminnit!  Fenris in charge???  You mean I gotta take orders from HIM??  Oh, hell, no.  DeWar was bad enough, but Sheesh!*

Hey, I heard something about DeWar working more now or something.  Does that mean that he might need something to do while he's looking busy at the computer??  Like ENWorld???

* This is, of course, not serious at all.  Shoot, my character would follow you to ... well, practically to HELL.  (And, hopefully, back.)


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:


> Waitaminnit!  Fenris in charge???  You mean I gotta take orders from HIM??  Oh, hell, no.  DeWar was bad enough, but Sheesh!*
> 
> Hey, I heard something about DeWar working more now or something.  Does that mean that he might need something to do while he's looking busy at the computer??  Like ENWorld???
> 
> * This is, of course, not serious at all.  Shoot, my character would follow you to ... well, practically to HELL.  (And, hopefully, back.)




Demons my friend. Follow me unto the Abyss and I shall lead you out again, bathed in glory.


----------



## Scott DeWar

If I get the right kind of job, then Yes Leif. And don't think I ain't watching you Mister. You gotta behave and be kind to the newlyweds!


----------



## Leif

I didn't say anything to them.  Yet!


----------



## Scotley

I believe I have set the stage and am awaiting action by the party.


----------



## Shayuri

Okay, Fenris...my suggested action is as before: Round up the paladins and go in on a frontal assault. Queenie's spells can help, and...I still don't know how Thorn fits into this dynamic but that's fine. I'll figure something out when we're actually doing things.


----------



## Queenie

Fenris is right at the end of his semester. He's got like two weeks left, he's going into administering finals and then needing to grade them, typical stuff. He needs to reread up on the mass combat rules, I think that is what is holding him up currently. 

I offered to have Lia just throw some mythic fire to start the party and of course, Shay your plan works, but of course the level headed one wants to actually like, know the rules before he goes into battle. Duh. If anyone has a better grasp on those rules and just wants to run it for now I don't think he'd mind too much. Otherwise that is where we are at. He's not ignoring the game.


----------



## Scotley

The rules are fairly straight forward and at its most basic the two armies fight like two regular characters with modified d20 rolls. The rules can be found here for your edification:

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/gamemastering/other-rules/mass-combat

Your army is at full strength and has the following stat block: 

KNIGHTS OF KENABRES ACR 3
LG Medium army of humans (paladin 4)
hp 16
DV 18; OM +8 ranged
Tactics expert flankers, standard, withdraw
Resources improved armor, improved weapons (mwk cold
iron), mounts, ranged weapons (longbows)
Special aura of courage, channel positive energy, divine health,
lay on hands, mercy, smite evil, spellcasting
Speed 3; Morale +1; Consumption 5

Paladins make damn fine soldiers it seems.


----------



## Queenie

I think we're all a little shy for our first time ...   But it's gonna be great 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]   Do you have the stat block for my pseudodragon? It's not on my sheet and I've just spent I don't know how long trying to find it in our old thread and can't. Sorry


----------



## Scotley

I will look and see if I can track it down. I expect it might be useful soon.


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> I will look and see if I can track it down. I expect it might be useful soon.




That's what I was thinking too. My little baby dragon! It's got to be in this thread (or that recruiting thread maybe) but I looked through 1000 posts and couldn't find it. I swore it was on my sheet but it's not. Ugh. Sorry.


----------



## Scotley

After an exhaustive search I can't find it either. Really most of the important stuff like hit points, attack bonus and skills come from you anyway. So, we can go with the mods for young characters and reduce the str. con. and wis by 2 and add 2 to dex. Otherwise just stat like a regular familiar and cut spell resistance to 11 from 12 and maybe lower the poison save DC to 13 and we'll go from there. Don't stress over it.


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> After an exhaustive search I can't find it either. Really most of the important stuff like hit points, attack bonus and skills come from you anyway. So, we can go with the mods for young characters and reduce the str. con. and wis by 2 and add 2 to dex. Otherwise just stat like a regular familiar and cut spell resistance to 11 from 12 and maybe lower the poison save DC to 13 and we'll go from there. Don't stress over it.




All I can think is that something happened to it in the great wipe out... I KNOW I had it on my character sheet, and I looked everywhere. Sorry about that and thank you for the stats! Baby dragon coming rigt up


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

In an effort to standardize my user name across the several forums and sites I frequent, I've changed my username here to Maidhc O Casain.

Just wanted to avoid any confusion if/when they grant my request by giving advance warning.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry gang. I 'upgraded' to a silver subscription and screwed up my notifications and on the site. Trying to get sorted out.


----------



## Shayuri

Hehe, yeah, I don't depend on notifications anymore. I just check the boards as often as I can. It's not perfect; I still sometimes miss stuff...but at least I kinda-sorta keep up more or less.


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> Hehe, yeah, I don't depend on notifications anymore. I just check the boards as often as I can. It's not perfect; I still sometimes miss stuff...but at least I kinda-sorta keep up more or less.




Yeah, looks like I am learning this lesson the hard way. Notifications are back, but I'll just keep checking in. Will try to get a post up today, but might be tomorrow. Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## Queenie

Notifications are the weirdest thing on this site. They only periodically work. It hurts the less active games like this. 

But I'm still here, as is [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION].  


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Scotley

Excellent, I am trying to get a post up shortly.


----------



## Leif

Hmmm, according to the map on his ENWorld profile, Maidhc O Casain lives in Irvine, California.  Funny, I had no sensation of crossing state lines when I last drove to his house.  Or even county lines.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Weird. I have my location set as J'town. Oh, well.


----------



## Queenie

Maidhc O Casain said:


> Weird. I have my location set as J'town. Oh, well.




The app says Jonesboro, Arkansas, if that helps any. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yeah, that's my actual location, and is what's listed in my settings. I don't pay any attention to the map anyway. Maybe the wrong map location will keep the tax collectors off for a while .

'Keva's sending a few arrows Lia's way - maybe she'll hear the whistle and thunk as they hit her stalker...


----------



## Leif

Oh, it SAYS you live in Jonesboro.  It just has a MAP for Irvine, California.  I thought you must have done some voodoo that you do and stuff like 'at.


----------



## Kaodi

Still chugging along, eh?


----------



## Queenie

Slow as molasses but yes. I am never giving up such a high level game, not until it's pried from my cold, dead hands 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Shayuri

The irony is that we're not really high level.


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> The irony is that we're not really high level.




I clarify - "Such a high POWER game."


----------



## Scotley

Was waiting for an action or two, but I'll try to move things along tomorrow.


----------



## Leif

I think we're all too scared to do anything more.  Or maybe it's just me....


----------



## Shayuri

Oh shoot, yes, the combat. Sorry! I'll get in on this today when I have a chance.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

'Keva shot some arrows...


----------



## Scotley

Maidhc O Casain said:


> 'Keva shot some arrows...




Yes, you are all set.


----------



## Queenie

I was cheating... I was waiting until someone else posted so I could perhaps do an action after it was more clear I'm about to be a demon snack. 

'Tis okay, I'll post without it  


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Scotley

I'll wait a bit more then. Go ahead and roll another perception for Lia as there is going to be some incoming fire that might get her attention. Break a 15 and you know something must be near you. Break a 20 and you know a demon is breathing down your neck.


----------



## Shayuri

Oh, I see why I haven't posted yet! I rolled too low. Only people who rolled 16 or better were told to act.

Whew!


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> I'll wait a bit more then. Go ahead and roll another perception for Lia as there is going to be some incoming fire that might get her attention. Break a 15 and you know something must be near you. Break a 20 and you know a demon is breathing down your neck.




As usual, Lia has no freakin clue.

 Lia: 1D20+1 = [10]+1 = 11

edit: I made a mistake though, and Lia perception is actually Zero. Appropriate.  

So it's actually a 10.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Maybe your stalker will cry out in pain as 'Keva fills it with arrows, thus notifying you of it's presence...


----------



## Shayuri

Scotley, let me know when those of us who rolled poorly should post our actions.


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> As usual, Lia has no freakin clue.
> 
> Lia: 1D20+1 = [10]+1 = 11
> 
> edit: I made a mistake though, and Lia perception is actually Zero. Appropriate.
> 
> So it's actually a 10.




Oops...


----------



## Queenie

Scotley said:


> Oops...




Yah. I haven't made a check I think in any game I'm playing in, in MONTHS.  

My Witcher Source touched something and caused a blood moon, prompting our party to be viciously attacked by Drowners.

My Pirate Captain is drunk as a skunk and she doesn't want to be - it's a bad time for it.

Lia is clueless as ever, I swear, has she made ANY saves in this entire game??? lol


----------



## Scotley

You are definitely under disadvantageous stars just now. Perhaps your luck will change when the stakes are higher. Trying hard to get a post up before I go out of town for a few days. Having some internet connectivity issues this week.


----------



## Queenie

We're headed out of town next week from Tuesday - Saturday, but we'll have internet access, so we should be fine. 

I'm going to have to start doing sacrifices to change my dice 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Leif

*conversation moved from IC to OOC*



Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the story immenesly, bravo to all. Did you stop the adventure? I know Queenie is recovering...




I don't know where we stand.  Queenie is, as you say, otherwise occupied, Mowgli has all but left ENWorld for "greener" pastures, Scotley is extremely busy, I am very busy, too, but maybe not quite so much as Scotley, and I don't know about anyone else.  I will hazard a guess that Shayuri will be as available and enthusiastic as ever.


----------



## Shayuri

HIIIII

Oh, I mean.

Hi.


----------



## Neurotic

Do you know of any open games that need another player?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Hey, I'm still here for this game! 

Hi, Neurotic - long time! (I used to be Mowgli...)


----------



## Neurotic

Yes, I know  Only you could come up with unreadable moniker. (this is a joke, ofcourse,  I read your post announcing the change).

I might offer my services as co-DM instead of player and lead a contingent of demonic kobolds against your paladins.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

. 

You pronounce the first bit just like my RL name - Mike.


----------



## Neurotic

And little instruction on Croatian language: kazan (read: kazzan with emphasis on the first 'a') means Cauldron. So... How do you pronounce casain?


----------



## Leif

Neurotic, if you're looking for a new game, keep an eye on this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...the-first-post-in-this-thread!-(updated-5-21)

Otherwise, I guess just watch the Playing the Game Forum for new recriuting threads.


----------



## Leif

Maidhc, the tree in your avatar also looks at first glance like a winking badger with a scraggly moustache.  I this intentional?


----------



## Neurotic

I am 

Probably shouldn't filter by pathfinder, maybe there are homebrews that use PF?


----------



## Leif

I don't know.  You might look on the Paizo board for a lead on a game.

Paizo.com


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic said:


> And little instruction on Croatian language: kazan (read: kazzan with emphasis on the first 'a') means Cauldron. So... How do you pronounce casain?




Nearly every Gaelic word puts strong emphasis on the first syllable. The first 'a' is pronounced as in 'father,' and the ai dipthong can be pronounced 'ah,' 'aye,' or as in 'mat' depending on dialect. Whichever of the three trips off the tongue will work. So for me, it's:

KAH-sahn. I tend to get lazy with the second syllable and make it a 'uh' rather than an 'ah.'



Leif said:


> Maidhc, the tree in your avatar also looks at first glance like a winking badger with a scraggly moustache.  I this intentional?




Nope . It's the Tree of Life, and the little symbols close to the roots on the left are the moon (up high) and the sun (rising over the root).


----------



## Queenie

I am here, just have some health stuff going on that's kept me mostly off the internet with the exception of some FB phone surfing. But I'm here. And obviously can kick Fenris when necessary.


----------



## Scotley

As Leif noted I've been a little busy. The next three weeks or so are going be crazy for me. But I hope to be able keep up posting. The current fight is over and so I was giving you guys a bit to re-group, roleplay, maybe look for loot...

But if not I'll try to get a post up Monday to move you toward the next thing.


----------



## Neurotic

Maidhc O Casain said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Leif  View Post
> Maidhc, the tree in your avatar also looks at first glance like a winking badger with a scraggly moustache. I this intentional?
> 
> Nope . It's the Tree of Life, and the little symbols close to the roots on the left are the moon (up high) and the sun (rising over the root).




Cannot see it and not for the lack of trying. It is a tree with the sun and the moon. No animals


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> Cannot see it and not for the lack of trying. It is a tree with the sun and the moon. No animals




The moon is the right eye and the tree's roots are the moustache.


----------



## Neurotic

Leif said:


> The moon is the right eye and the tree's roots are the moustache.




Racoon with a green hat


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> Racoon with a green hat




Very possibly


----------



## Neurotic

Anyone know a way to get cold-iron natural attack or good one (I cannot afford amulet and bless weapon cannot be permanent) 

Or I just carry potions?


----------



## Shayuri

The easiest way is via a weapon, of course. 

If you're a monk who specializes in unarmed attacks it's a bit trickier...but even monks can use weapons remember. Their special abilities that work with unarmed attacks also work with 'monk weapons.' So that's maybe the simplest way. 

_I may be wrong...I'll have to look it up...but I feel like Pathfinder allows monks 'unarmed attacks' to be enchanted? Gah, I'm not sure of that. That may have been a house rule I'm misremembering._

Update - You can't enchant unarmed attacks, but Pathfinder monks ki-strikes count as both silver and cold iron at 7th level.


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> Update - You can't enchant unarmed attacks, but Pathfinder monks ki-strikes count as both silver and cold iron at 7th level.




Good solution, if you live that long...


----------



## Neurotic

Except I'm a fighter  I'll live until I get 16k


----------



## Shayuri

Well we're level 6 now, so it ain't THAT long. 

For a fighter, best bet is just get a weapon, even if you have a natural attack. You might work out something with your GM like cold iron, enchanted metal claw-covers or something, but...that'd be very house-ruley.


----------



## Neurotic

Catfolk have such racial weapons, but it changes (For some reason) natural to light weapon attack.

I'll have something like cold iron longspear for bearded devils and other auras


----------



## Shayuri

Not a bad plan at all.

Though demons are what we have at the worldwound. Wouldn't worry too much about devils.


----------



## Neurotic

Just an example of hurt-on-hit creature


----------



## Leif

Did I just dream that a natural attack of a *good* character counted as a *good* attack?  It's entirely possible that I did so.


----------



## Shayuri

The natural attacks of good _outsiders _are good. Not normal critters.


----------



## Leif

Don't we count as outsiders on planes other than the prime material?


----------



## Shayuri

Nope. We count as extra-planar. Outsiders are an actual creature type, no matter where they happen to be at any given moment.

And, as I review, not ALL outsiders have that quality, it seems...though many do. It seems linked to CR or HD. The little guys don't have it.

In short, if you're a PC in a normal game, you don't have that ability.


----------



## Neurotic

Boo hoo!

But then, that is why you didn't make nat. attacker,  right?

DR 5 will be bypassed by power attack dice+6+power attack, I'll do some damage. Challenging! 

Besides, it's the concept that I'm intrested in. I will contribute,  we'll see how well


----------



## Shayuri

We'll find clever ways around that handicap, don't worry. I still think some kind of 'claw gauntlet' or other exotic weapon intended to work with natural weapons should be possible, if not explicitly covered by the rules as written.


----------



## Neurotic

Alchemy: nail polish of ground cold-iron particles. Tail attachment of cold iron...

Don't worry I can manage.


----------



## Neurotic

double post


----------



## Neurotic

Character ready

Comments?

Needs skills, history and a picture. I believe other things are done - I need to check potion prices and get some extras 
Also, mythic details - but Champion with fleet attack and mythic weapon finesse
 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], Pathfinder item and resonant powers? Work? Don't work? What happens if I put cracked or flawed ioun stone inside?

Vakeva is old enough to remember the first crusades, he might have heard something about dragon fighting against demons in time before the scar...


----------



## Scotley

Hmmm, good question. Let me do a little reading. Crazy busy this week, so might take a little time.


----------



## Neurotic

Anyone know if I can take favorite class bonus on levels in classes that aren't favorite?

I have two levels of monk - and I took +1 hp, but I would actually prefer fighter bonus.


----------



## Shayuri

If monk is your favored class you have three options whenever you take a monk level.

You can get +1 skill point, +1 hit point, or one level of the favored class bonus associated for that class for your race.


----------



## Scotley

Neurotic said:


> Anyone know if I can take favorite class bonus on levels in classes that aren't favorite?
> 
> I have two levels of monk - and I took +1 hp, but I would actually prefer fighter bonus.




Yeah, only one favored class. Sorry. The good news is I really can't imagine 3 or 4 skill points or hit points is going to make or break the character.


----------



## Neurotic

I explained it badly. But I got the answer. My favorite class is fighter. I take the level of monk I don't get anything, not even default hp or skill.


----------



## Shayuri

Ah, yes. If fighter's your favored class, taking a non-favored gets you no bonus.

I think there's ways to have more than one favored class, but they're not worth the cost if you just want a dip.


----------



## Scotley

Was hoping to see some posts from the players. I'll try to move things along tomorrow or Friday and get moving toward getting the newest player integrated.


----------



## Shayuri

Sorry, got a little distracted, I'll check in and see what Thorn's up to.


----------



## Neurotic

No comments on the kobold? I'll add some potions then and I'm done


----------



## Shayuri

Hehe, sorry...I have read it. It looks mechanically really interesting. Despite the fighter levels, it strikes me as very 'monkish,' with relatively low HP for a frontliner, and relying on the large number of low-damage attacks, along with some interesting stunts, for combat.  Demons may have resistance to acid, but it's a better energy type than fire would be for sure as far as defeating resistances.

I'm really pleased to see he has a lot of mechanics driving him to seek flanks; Thorn benefits from flanks too with her sneak attack. 

The mythic angle is a tougher sell, given that one of the premises of the module series seems to be that mythic status got it's 'start' with the events of the module...but I don't see anything specifically wrong with it, given the GM's approval. And creating a different origin story is pretty necessary given how the module locates the mythic event to a single place and time. A little inconvenient for adding new players.


----------



## Neurotic

I was going with 'just under the treshhold' with dragons blood and ritual energy collected until such time you guys triggered energy surge ☺


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], Viridians story is now expanded - feel free to nix parts of it or use it as bait for me being somewhere nearby.


----------



## Scotley

I'll try to check it out today, but might be tomorrow. Can't wait to see what you've come up with.


----------



## Neurotic

Added items, image, weight calculation, food, potions...and I still have 1000 to spend. 

Ideas? Alchemical items seem wasteful since all are expendable. But I cannot use wands  Besides, two most common alch fire and acid are useless against demons.


----------



## Scotley

Neurotic said:


> Added items, image, weight calculation, food, potions...and I still have 1000 to spend.
> 
> Ideas? Alchemical items seem wasteful since all are expendable. But I cannot use wands  Besides, two most common alch fire and acid are useless against demons.




Claugendeem Calaun looks good. Though I'm a little confused as to which archetypes you are looking to use. Master of Many Styles and ?  Also, you want the classic monk or unchained?

You've already filled some of the better slots for wondrous items and your wish list gets some more, which limits your choices. Your ranged potential is sorely limited. I'd consider carrying a bow if it doesn't completely clash with your vision of the character. A good masterwork bow rated for your str. is going to come close to using up your surplus cash. 

I'd also consider some oil of blessed fist. http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/b/blessed-fist/
That spell is perfect for your character for the big fights with demons. Your attacks would be +1 to hit and damage as well as counting as 'good' for damage reduction. 

Since you will likely have occasion to use your wings I expect you need that minimal fly skill you have. Perhaps you can work in a garment of Gryphon Mane? http://www.d20pfsrd.com/equipment/special-materials#TOC-Griffon-mane  That would give you an easy +2.


----------



## Neurotic

Sorry if archetypes weren't clear, the other is the Monk of the Iron Mountain 

I have ranged option - holy water  But yes, I can add some cold iron arrows. 

Skill wise, I had some prerequisites to do and with only 3 / level, I had to choose wisely. I will raise Fly skill with 1 per level until I get fully functional wings (draconic paragon feat) - until then I'm only gliding.

I have potion of bless weapon - this one is better, I'll replace it. Thank you.

When do we start?


----------



## Scotley

Neurotic said:


> Sorry if archetypes weren't clear, the other is the Monk of the Iron Mountain
> 
> I have ranged option - holy water  But yes, I can add some cold iron arrows.
> 
> Skill wise, I had some prerequisites to do and with only 3 / level, I had to choose wisely. I will raise Fly skill with 1 per level until I get fully functional wings (draconic paragon feat) - until then I'm only gliding.
> 
> I have potion of bless weapon - this one is better, I'll replace it. Thank you.
> 
> When do we start?




Post come soon, I hope! I'll will look over the archetypes and try to get a post up this afternoon. I understood the limits of your skill pool, that's why a +2 from gryphon mane seemed like a good investment.


----------



## Queenie

So. We've been unbelievably insane. I still have some ongoing medical issues. We are currently in CA and have been since Aug 1st, it's tough not being at home in your own bed. We had a contested court date to gain custody of my step-daughter, which we won, but we've had to stay here and work on details while she "says goodbye" to her mother. Things like unenrolling her from school and transferring records, contacting doctors, etc. We had to go back to court a second time. It was my daughter's 13th birthday, which we celebrated at Disneyland (yay!). I had to see the doctor while we're here. My daughter got bit by a spider, and had and is continuing to have a terrible allergic reaction. Fenris' parents took us on a relaxing vacation in the mountains for a few days but it's just contributed to the overall insaneness. 

So, we've been busy. The good news is we finally have a date to head home, next Monday. Give us a couple days and we should be back online as normal. 

I seriously apologize for any delays we've caused and contributed to. Our life is just never boring :l


----------



## Scotley

Hey, Queenie and Fenris, don't worry about the game. I do understand we all have to deal with real life. Take your time. I've got a weekend get away planned so, I don't expect to be posting anyway. 

I have significantly cut back my own gaming commitments. This is the only game I'm running and I'm playing in on a few as well. So I should be able to give this game the attention you all deserve now. My busy time of year just wrapped up, so after my little trip I should be able to post as often as you all can keep up with.


----------



## Queenie

Sounds good to me! Most of my games have slowed, so once we're home I'm looking for something to do. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Neurotic

I just realized I left BAB as if I'm 7th level (as I initially thought)...here is my stealth and perception for eventual use.

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Scotley

Neurotic said:


> I just realized I left BAB as if I'm 7th level (as I initially thought)...here is my stealth and perception for eventual use.
> 
> [roll0]
> [roll1]




Could come in handy soon.


----------



## Fenris

My apologies folks. It was a hard summer for lots of reasons that I won't burden you with. But like Gandalf I have passed through Fire and Death, and am returned. Fenris the White lol. Despite work picking up everything else has settled down and posted will return to normal. My thanks to you for your patience and again my apology.


----------



## Scotley

Glad to have you back. We have some interesting characters, dynamic players and a pretty sound adventure. Just need to get everyone in the habit of posting again and I'm confident we'll all have fun.


----------



## Shayuri

Neurotic, I have no issues at all with the dialect. It's actually fun sometimes to have a character who's voice can be 'read' like that. 

That said...I recognize I'm not exactly Speedy McSpeederton when it comes to posting, and I do apologize for that, but in the future if you want to bump things and need to narrate Thorn, please just shoot me a note here in OOC about it first so I can sign off on it?

In this case it worked out okay, but just as a point of courtesy. I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Neurotic

Erm, I don't usually post for anyone  This was kinda to skip introduction with only two us. It has nothing to do with your speed, but with my impatience  Sorry about that.


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], I found another mistake left from cutting out one level - I need Wpn focus for Feral Training...and that means I need to take it instead of finesse, finesse goes as monk feat and feral training gets lost - or one of the normal draconic feats gets lost...thus, Noxious bite bites the dust (I think) - I'll play around with options...but total effect will be losing turtle style (and its shield bonus) - I will take that at 7th level

I'll have correct version by the end of the weekend

Hurry up with leveling us 


Also, I found Stamina rules  May I?


----------



## Scotley

You are correct. It is always hard to find enough feats in Pathfinder. I had in mind for a level up once you reach the city that is your target. Should not take much game time, a few days, but it might well turn out to be a Christmas present at the current pace in real time. 

Stamina rules huh? I've not used them, let me give it a look and see how the rest of the group feels.


----------



## Neurotic

I don't have any feats that can use Stamina effectively  For now


----------



## Leif

Where are said stamina rules to be found?


----------



## Neurotic

Fighter unchained


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Where are said stamina rules to be found?




You can find them here: http://www.d20pfsrd.com/gamemastering/other-rules/stamina-and-combat-tricks-optional-rules/

Unless there is a ground swell of support for this optional rule I'm going to say no. It feels a little munchkiny to me.


----------



## Neurotic

No problem 

I corrected the feats - I lost Noxiuos bite and its bite effect 
I could have lost Tail Terror, but that cuts into the concept.


----------



## Leif

Do all of these nifty new optional rules remind anyone else of the 2E "kits" for various classes?


----------



## Queenie

Leif said:


> Do all of these nifty new optional rules rmind anyone else of the 2E "kits" for various classes?




I played 2E in high school, so barely remember back that far lol


----------



## Neurotic

I remember playing wild mage, martial artist and swashbuckler. And I've seen bladesinger played. I wasn't impressed. We switched to Gurps soon after that.


----------



## Shayuri

guuuuuuuuurps

I started out on GURPS, oddly enough. Didn't get into D&D until 3rd Edition. Fun times.


----------



## Neurotic

I skipped 3e completely and only "tasted" 3.5 in PbP - we played GURPS Gulliver rules - I only started with DnD with 4e living world. Nowadays, DnD is something I play only online. My face-to-face playing diminished to twice a year. But thanks to technology, we still play in real time across the europe (germany, england and croatia)


----------



## Leif

Queenie said:


> I played 2E in high school, so barely remember back that far lol



Ahh, yes, I forgot that I was in the company of mere children.  2E hit during my college years.  You make me feel almost as old as did my recent 50th(!) birthday.  (Please save the 'best wishes,' all, just make a small contribution to your local old folks' home in my name.)



Neurotic said:


> I skipped 3e completely and only "tasted" 3.5 in PbP - we played GURPS Gulliver rules - I only started with DnD with 4e living world. Nowadays, DnD is something I play only online. My face-to-face playing diminished to twice a year. But thanks to technology, we still play in real time across the europe (germany, england and croatia)



Do you still play GURPS face-to-face twice per year?


----------



## Neurotic

About that, Yes. Last session was just last week. Next, online scheduled in three weeks.


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> About that, Yes. Last session was just last week. Next, online scheduled in three weeks.




Cool.  I'm jealous.  I wish we could do more face-to-face gaming.


----------



## Neurotic

Note that this is "face-to-face" only in the sense that it is real time, we use Roll20https://roll20.net/ site and skype.

Twice a year is real face to face when we manage to get all "strangers" in Croatia at the same time


----------



## Neurotic

Leif said:


> Cool.  I'm jealous.  I wish we could do more face-to-face gaming.




I would like that too, but time is limited comodity.

You could spend some of that valuable time to make Banaq comment on the new arrival?


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> I would like that too, but time is limited comodity.
> 
> You could spend some of that valuable time to make Banaq comment on the new arrival?



Maybe later.  Requires too much thought right now.


----------



## Neurotic

Home, sweet home  We can fight now


----------



## Scotley

So, I'm off on vacation to the gulf coast tomorrow. I'm taking my computer and there will be wifi, so I have good intentions of posting. But there is a hurricane on the way, which could either be good for the game as I'll be stuck inside or bad as the power will be out. If the hurricane misses us completely I'll be out on the beach and not posting. I will try to check in again tonight and at least once or twice in the next week. I hate that it worked that I'm leaving just as things are picking up again.


----------



## Neurotic

Push through! We can do it!


----------



## Queenie

Have a great vacation, hopefully not too bad of a storm! We’ll be here when you get back 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Leif

Have a good trip, Scotley!  Don't let the fact that we were 'the Jonesboro Hurricane' in high school influence your desires to miss the weather.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scotley, any way we can get a map of the battlefield? Can Vakeva already see the gargoyles, and if so how far away are they from him?


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Have a good trip, Scotley!  Don't let the fact that we were 'the Jonesboro Hurricane' in high school influence your desires to miss the weather.




Hahaha, maybe the storm was sympathetic to a Hurricane alum, it was really not a big deal at Orange Beach. We arrived a couple hours before the storm and stayed about a mile inland the first night before venturing to the beach house, which was all boarded up the morning after. I did get drenched by a thunderstorm at the leading edge of the storm going for Chinese take out (literally the only restaurant open for miles around). But the actual hurricane came and went without causing any damage or trouble where we were. I saw that the Mississippi Gulf coast across mobile bay from us got hit a little worse. Sunday the surf was still too rough to get out in the ocean, but we had a pool at the house. The rest of our stay the weather was great. It was very relaxing and enjoyable. Now I'm ready to game.


----------



## Leif

I hate to do this, but I'm going to have to withdraw from this game.  I have no idea what's going on at the moment.  You and the other PCs deserve better, so I'm stepping aside.  Thanks for the game!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> I hate to do this, but I'm going to have to withdraw from this game.  I have no idea what's going on at the moment.  You and the other PCs deserve better, so I'm stepping aside.  Thanks for the game!




Sorry to see you go, but I understand. I'm sure we can work you back in at some point in the future should you desire.


----------



## Neurotic

Do we need new player? 

Sorry to see you go, Leif.


----------



## Scotley

I think we have enough for now.


----------



## Queenie

We still have 5 players, that’s pretty good for php.

Sorry to see you go Leif. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Leif

Queenie said:


> Sorry to see you go Leif.






Neurotic said:


> Sorry to see you go, Leif.




Thanks, folks, but I just don't think I can catch up fast enough to be of any use, and I've never really thought that Banaq carried his weight, anyway.  At least, not as much weight as I hoped to carry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

A few things struck me as I read through the last few IC posts.

First - having so much OOC chatter in the IC thread makes it really hard for me to winnow out the bits that actually _are_ IC. I'm respectfully requesting that OOC stuff be put either in spoilers or in the OOC thread, just to help me keep it sorted.

Second - it occurs to me that every time we "talk tactics" out of character the metagaming robs us of a great opportunity for role play (vs _roll_ play). That stuff could just as easily be said in-character...  just sayin'...


----------



## Shayuri

Good points both. I will take that to heart moving forward. Lately I've been trying to squeeze posts in whenever I have a moment, and it hasn't been doing any favors for the quality of the posting.


----------



## Queenie

And I totally missed where Scotley said he was waiting on Mel... I was like, who is that?? And why haven't I posted in so long?? :duh:

So, I should probably admit, my mind has been a mess lately. As in mama brain... I'm 18 weeks pregnant and losing my mind lol. I'm so sorry. Life is always chaos here and this isn't helping.

I put up my initiative (as you will see, my mind is so crazy I rolled a 73 lol) and since as usual I'm going last, I will just wait to see what happens. 

edit: To add to what [MENTION=29558]Maidhc O Casain[/MENTION] said, I would love to have more role play. That's what keeps me in a game and pure rolling kind of bores me in the end. SO I'm all for more role play and trying to keep OOG in spoilers.


----------



## Neurotic

Congrats! I agree with RP angle, but in combat short and to the point notes with colorful description make the thing go faster (DM doesn't need to parse the description)


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> And I totally missed where Scotley said he was waiting on Mel... I was like, who is that?? And why haven't I posted in so long?? :duh:
> 
> So, I should probably admit, my mind has been a mess lately. As in mama brain... I'm 18 weeks pregnant and losing my mind lol. I'm so sorry. Life is always chaos here and this isn't helping.
> 
> I put up my initiative (as you will see, my mind is so crazy I rolled a 73 lol) and since as usual I'm going last, I will just wait to see what happens.
> 
> edit: To add to what [MENTION=29558]Maidhc O Casain[/MENTION] said, I would love to have more role play. That's what keeps me in a game and pure rolling kind of bores me in the end. SO I'm all for more role play and trying to keep OOG in spoilers.




Congrats. I guess we'll let the mama brain issues slide in the interest of perpetuating the next generation of games. I have to agree with Maidhc, let's try to get more of the chatter in character. Or at least move it over to this thread. That's what it is for after all.


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], since gargoyles are going first, why don't you just roll for Thorn and fit her in the init order somewhere?  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] mentioned she has some trouble connecting to ENW lately.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, can't hold things up much longer. I'll try to get a post up tomorrow.


----------



## Shayuri

I did roll init now. 

Is it Thorn's turn? Does delaying an action in Pathfinder change your initiative? I kind of want her to go after the ghouls do at first, in hopes she can react to their movements rather than trying to take them all on at once.

If it changes init, I can have her just not act in the first round and see how they react to the rest of the party approaching.


----------



## Neurotic

You could ready an action. It would mean single action, but you wouldn't lose the initiative.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry gang, gonna be another day until I can post. Too much going on today.


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION], [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]?


----------



## Scotley

Where'd everybody go? Tomorrow is thanksgiving for those of us in the US. I've got family in town and I doubt I'll get to post for a few days. Hopefully, we can get things moving again Monday?


----------



## Queenie

I think we were just waiting for me. Sorry  

I posted and will keep up 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Shayuri

Arr, back in action here too. Getting caught up, I think I need to post as well...


----------



## Scotley

Welcome back!


----------



## Neurotic

Should we recruit someone to take place of Fenris (no post since late October) and Queenie (no posts since November)?

In another thread she said her step-daughter had a surgery and she had one earlier too...I've sent her private message to ask if they will continue. I hope they will, but it's been months.


----------



## Scotley

I hope it doesn't come to that. If they don't respond soon, I'll npc them and move the action along.


----------



## Scotley

Been a bit busy, but expect a post mid-week.

Edit--or maybe Friday!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*cough cough* hi all. lurking again.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> *cough cough* hi all. lurking again.




Welcome back! Looks like I'm gonna need some new players. Queenie and Fenris are MIA and Leif had to drop out due to computer death. So if you want to de-lurk, we've got room. Old character or something new, makes no difference to me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=Voorgan Komkoski]

dark skinned, curly dark hair half elf wizard from distant places. Arrived with Human father who ls known to live for short time in the beleaguered lands of the kingdom until killed during an attack by the allies of the demon forces while still in his academic years of wizardry.  A close friend of his father's, Ivan Komkoski, who adopted him as his own son and continued his studies.

*Said characters will start at 6th level with high fantasy stats, 1  mythic tier and 16,000 gp worth of equipment. Each character should take  one of the Mythic campaign character traits (see the players' guide) as  well as two standard traits. Start with max hit points at first level  and 4 on a d6, 6 on an d8, 7 on a d10 and 9 on a d12 at higher levels.*



level 6 wizard - abjuration [?] transmutation [?]
Myhic tier 1 against the demon hoard

At the time of the mythic ascension of the party in general:
While in his studies He saw a vision of the Goddess reach out and lightly touch his forehead. He immediately went into a comatose state from a surge of the god level of energy that over took him.

present day:
Ivan Komkoski had watched over Voorgan until his waking. He immediately called for priests and he was restored to health while he gave an account of the happenings in the kingdom, However at the end of the recount, Voorgan placed his hand on Ivan's arm and told his adoptive father he must immediately join the fight. Ivan could not be more proud!


work in progress
[/sblock]
Wizard, Transmutationist 6 Mythic tier 1


		Code:
	

initiative: +; Perception: +; 
Mythic power: 5/5
Lang: 

Age: 23 years old; 5' 5"; 115 lbs 

Diety: Iomadae

[B]STR[/B]   12 +1  2 pts
[B]DEX[/B]   14 +2  3 pts
[B]CON[/B]   13 +1  3 pts
[B]INT[/B]   19 +4  7 pts
[B]WIS[/B]   13 +1  3 pts
[B]CHA[/B]   12 +1  2 pts

[sblock=stat adjustments]
[B]LEVEL 4 ADJ[/B]  Dex +1
[B]Race adj[/B] Int +2
[/sblock]

[B]DEFENSE:[/B]
Hit Points: [6+[5*4]]+6[con 1] = 32

                 Armor       max
[U]Armor            bonus Magic dex  ACP speed Weight type[/U]


AC        
TOUCH     
FLATFOOT  

[B]SAVES[/B]    base abil  misc  total
Fort     +2    +2     +  = +4
Reflex   +2    +1     +  = +3
Will     +5    +1     +  = +6
MISC: 

[B]OFFENSE:[/B]
[U]BAB:[/U] +3; [U]MELEE:[/U] +4; [U]RANGED:[/U] +5; [U]CMB:[/U] +; [U]CMD:[/U]  

[U]WEAPON            ATT  DAM       CRIT     RNG  TYPE  NOTES[/U]
1/4 staff           +x
Dagger             +x  1d4       19-20/*2  10   p/s  cold iron

[B]TRAITS[/B]:



[sblock]
Racial traits 
+2 to one ability score
human and elf subtype
med size; base move of 30
immune to sleep and +2 vs enchantment spells
bonus feat: skill focus
+2 perception skill check [racial]
low light vision 
Arcane training [replaces multi-talented] wizardly spell trigger and spell completion items are at +1 level.

[/sblock]

[B]FEATS:[/B]

level 1: 
level 3: 
level 5: 
mythic 1: 

possibles: 


[B]
SKILLS:[/B]   {2 + X [INT] } * 6 = 

[B][U]SKILL                     RANKS  CS  ABIL  MISC  TOTAL[/U][/B]
Appraise
Craft (Int)                1     +3   +1   ---   +5
     xxxx
Fly
Knowledge (Engin) (Int)    1     ---  +1   ---   +2
Knowledge (nobility) (Int) 3     +3   +1   ---   +7
Knowledge (religion) (Int) 3     +3   +1   ---   +7
Linguistics
Perception( wis)           4     ---  +1    +2   +7 untyped from diety
Profession (Wis)           1     +3   +1   ---   +5
     xxxxx
Spellcraft (Int)           1     +3   +1   ---   +5



  [B]CLASS[/B] [Wizard, transmutationist]


equipment: 16,000

field supplies:
Horse, heavy war-trained      300 gp [see lt riding horse, add simple advanced template]
Donkey, mule or ass           8 gp
pack saddle                   5 gp      15 lb
barding                       *4 price     *2 weight
bit/bridle                    2 gp     1 lb
feed                          5 cp/day     10 lb/day
military saddle              20 gp     30 lb   **
saddle bags                   4 gp     8 lb    capacity: 5 cubic ft./250 lb



SPELLCASTING

Caster Level: 6
DC 10 + spell level +int bonus = 14 + spell evel

Level 1: [+1]

Level 2: [+1]

Level 3: [+]
.

Background:


----------



## Neurotic

I will ask [MENTION=87106]MetaVoid[/MENTION] to join us...if he has an idea and time


----------



## MetaVoid

Ummm, hello. I have time and space...but I would need quick rundown on the rules. Also, I have (fairly high level) 3rd party archivist (rune caster) concept which is easily scaled down. Never played. If 3rd party is out...I'll read up on the rules here. Let me know if I can play.

EDIT: ooo, never played mythic.
Here are the links for rune magic
Rune magic
Arhivist class
Archivist studies
Script list

It is similar to a sorcerer - with limited number of scripts, but instead of having total number of slots each script has it's own pool of castings. Bonus from Int is floating (one pool of bonuses for all).


----------



## Shayuri

Computer death! egad, that's some rotten luck!

Welcome to new blood! I mean players!

...but really blood.


----------



## Neurotic

Scotley said:


> Leif had to drop out due to computer death.




Aren't rogues galleries for this kind of thing? But yes, my work computer died last wednesday and I'm only now catching up with all the installations and work. Unpleasant things, computers


----------



## MetaVoid

MetaVoid said:


> Ummm, hello. I have time and space...but I would need quick rundown on the rules. Also, I have (fairly high level) 3rd party archivist (rune caster) concept which is easily scaled down. Never played. If 3rd party is out...I'll read up on the rules here. Let me know if I can play.
> 
> EDIT: ooo, never played mythic.
> Here are the links for rune magic
> Rune magic
> Arhivist class
> Archivist studies
> Script list
> 
> It is similar to a sorcerer - with limited number of scripts, but instead of having total number of slots each script has it's own pool of castings. Bonus from Int is floating (one pool of bonuses for all).





Just a reminder...can I join the group? I could even be a prisoner in the temple  Since runecastsers don't have their own mythic path, I'll take legendary item general path.


----------



## Scott DeWar

it is a holiday this weekend and the DM has a busy schedule usually.


----------



## Neurotic

Scott DeWar said:


> it is a holiday this weekend and the DM has a busy schedule usually.




You made new character?


----------



## Scott DeWar

working on it. I just woke up about 40 minutes ago.


----------



## Neurotic

No, I meant don't you already have one in the game?

Big time difference, it's nearly midnight here


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yes, Sir Sheldon. But I m entertaining the idea of a different character.


----------



## MetaVoid

And here I was hoping for a response when I saw updates. ah, the curse of the impatience.

If not allowed truenamer, I'm thinking bard - bugger I mean buffer obviously. If I read your RG and last two pages correctly we have
Thorn, urban skirmisher range (trickster)
Vakeva, monk zen archer (champion)
Claugendeem Calaun, fighter monk (champion)

Is that all? You lost sorceress, cleric, fighter, another sorcerer, paladin (which is now returning in another guise) and warpriest.

Wow, lost all casters!  How do we heal?


----------



## Shayuri

Thorn is more melee than range though can do both.


----------



## MetaVoid

Hmmm...we have a wizard now. I'll make a bard then. We should have at least some healing and restorations, mythic or not


----------



## Neurotic

I looked at the archivist - there are runes of healing and restoration and you're equally limited with your spells. That said, bard would be a better fit - both because we lack support (and have ranged, arcane and melee) and to have mythic marshal (assuming you will take the path) - and finally, Thorn and Viridian will appreciate extra +2 to attack


----------



## Scotley

MetaVoid said:


> Ummm, hello. I have time and space...but I would need quick rundown on the rules. Also, I have (fairly high level) 3rd party archivist (rune caster) concept which is easily scaled down. Never played. If 3rd party is out...I'll read up on the rules here. Let me know if I can play.
> 
> EDIT: ooo, never played mythic.
> Here are the links for rune magic
> Rune magic
> Arhivist class
> Archivist studies
> Script list
> 
> It is similar to a sorcerer - with limited number of scripts, but instead of having total number of slots each script has it's own pool of castings. Bonus from Int is floating (one pool of bonuses for all).




Give me a day or two to look over this stuff and get back to you. I'll also provide a link to the original creation rules shortly. Unless you are set on Bard, which I think would round out the current group nicely.


----------



## Scotley

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...otley-s-Wrath-of-the-Righteous-mid-level-game

Here's the link to the original post for characters.


----------



## MetaVoid

Scotley said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...otley-s-Wrath-of-the-Righteous-mid-level-game
> 
> Here's the link to the original post for characters.




I found it in the first OOC post, thanks. 
I made Aasimar bard (Sound Striker) 3 / Evangelist of Desna 3 / Marshal 1
(I may take that racial which makes him human, just to be able to take human favorite bonus (extra spells) - still thinking about it.

I'm not sure how favorite bonus for Aasimar works  
Choose one bardic performance; treat the bard as +1/6 level higher when determining the effects of that performance
So, I need to take this for 6 levels to get +1 BARD level not PERFORMANCE level. Thus, it doesn't work at all for most of the career since it doesn't work for all performances. It works (after 6 levels of investment) every 5th level for inspire courage and every 4th level for competence. What gives?

I was thinking on Sorrowsoul archetype...but I settled on sound striker for some blastiness since I don't plan on being melee combatant.

I'm still thinking over traits and picking spells, but in general I'm done.


----------



## Shayuri

Not all favored class bonuses are very good.

You ALWAYS have the option of taking the bonus skill point or bonus hit point in lieu of the racial ones though.


----------



## Neurotic

MetaVoid said:


> I was thinking on Sorrowsoul archetype...but I settled on sound striker for some blastiness since I don't plan on being melee combatant.
> 
> I'm still thinking over traits and picking spells, but in general I'm done.




If you have a story of sorrow, check dirge bard - it may be similar theme and replace different things.


----------



## Scotley

MetaVoid said:


> I found it in the first OOC post, thanks.
> I made Aasimar bard (Sound Striker) 3 / Evangelist of Desna 3 / Marshal 1
> (I may take that racial which makes him human, just to be able to take human favorite bonus (extra spells) - still thinking about it.
> 
> I'm not sure how favorite bonus for Aasimar works
> Choose one bardic performance; treat the bard as +1/6 level higher when determining the effects of that performance
> So, I need to take this for 6 levels to get +1 BARD level not PERFORMANCE level. Thus, it doesn't work at all for most of the career since it doesn't work for all performances. It works (after 6 levels of investment) every 5th level for inspire courage and every 4th level for competence. What gives?
> 
> I was thinking on Sorrowsoul archetype...but I settled on sound striker for some blastiness since I don't plan on being melee combatant.
> 
> I'm still thinking over traits and picking spells, but in general I'm done.




Excellent, I look forward to seeing him. As Shayuri said not all the favored class bonuses are great.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Fenris and Leif were fighters IIRC, and with two of them gone I think I will play a fighter type.
> 
> edit:
> 
> 1 war priest and two spell slingers ared missing .. .. ..hmm .. .. ..
> 
> [sblock=Voorgan Komkoski]
> 
> dark skinned, curly dark hair half elf wizard from distant places. Arrived with Human father who ls known to live for short time in the beleaguered lands of the kingdom until killed during an attack by the allies of the demon forces while still in his academic years of wizardry.  A close friend of his father's, Ivan Komkoski, who adopted him as his own son and continued his studies.
> 
> *Said characters will start at 6th level with high fantasy stats, 1  mythic tier and 16,000 gp worth of equipment. Each character should take  one of the Mythic campaign character traits (see the players' guide) as  well as two standard traits. Start with max hit points at first level  and 4 on a d6, 6 on an d8, 7 on a d10 and 9 on a d12 at higher levels.*
> 
> 20 pointt buy.
> 12 Str 02
> 13 Dex 03 +1 @ lv 4
> 13 Con 03
> 15 Int 07 +2 @ lv 1
> 13 Wis 03
> 12 Cha 02
> 
> level 6 wizard - abjuration [?] transmutation [?]
> Myhic tier 1 against the demon hoard
> 
> At the time of the mythic ascension of the party in general:
> While in his studies He saw a vision of the Goddess reach out and lightly touch his forehead. He immediately went into a comatose state from a surge of the god level of energy that over took him.
> 
> present day:
> Ivan Komkoski had watched over Voorgan until his waking. He immediately called for priests and he was restored to health while he gave an account of the happenings in the kingdom, However at the end of the recount, Voorgan placed his hand on Ivan's arm and told his adoptive father he must immediately join the fight. Ivan could not be more proud!
> 
> 
> work in progress
> [/sblock]




How's it coming DeWar? I like what you have so far.


----------



## MetaVoid

This is Adrian Graves

Aasimar bard, evangelist od Deana, flagbearer of beauty, obedient traveller into the unknown, whose voice can lift the spirits or bring down the mountains
(feats: Flagbearer, Deific Obeissance and (probably) Lingering Performance. Item of note: mnemonic vestments (cast scroll without expending it 1/day)

I would really like singing iron item, but...6000gp...
I took inspired defender mythic so my songs and dances don't give bonuses against fear and charm, but to all saves 
He is here to travel in his parents footsteps trying to find out what happened to them. He managed to bypass the army and got caught by the ghouls as he fled from the gargoyles. He is currently awaiting ghoulish pleasure to be eaten, sacrificed or both. 
UPDATE
LOW HP, but fairly balanced stats - not unable to combat, but not a warrior either - reach weapon with special material against demons 
HP 8 +5x6 + 6xCON(1) +4 = 48
(variation here was CON 14, Int 12 and Str 10 ) <-- what the rest of you think?
STR 14	+2	 5pts
DEX 14  +2	 5pts
CON 12	+1	 2pts
INT 10  +0	 0pts
WIS 10	+0	-2pts
CHA 19	+4	10pts (+1@4th)

Languages: Common, Celestial, Abyssal

BAB +4 (Bard +2 Evangelist +2)
Attacks (damage x1.5 vs demons)
Longspear: +7 / 1d8+2 (x3) - brace, reach
Starknife: +7 / 1d4+2 (x3) (thrown 20')
Net: -2 (touch attack)
Tattoo: +8 / 1d6+4 (will DC 16 for half)

Fort:	+4 = +2 +1 +1
Ref:	+9 = +6 +2 +1
Will:	+6 = +5 +0 +1

Init: +2+1
Concentration: +10
CMB  +6 (BAB + Str)
CMD +14 (10 + Str + Dex + Deflection + Dodge + Insight + Luck + Morale + Sacred)

I hate picking items on the budget, too many things to choose from - sure things: cloak of resistance, MW primal iron spear, starknife and gauntlet, handy haversack and some scrolls

 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]: Are third party spells acceptable? How about physical exemplar archetype? 

Neurotic, dirge bard works necromancy...doesnt work here


----------



## MetaVoid

Posted Adrian in RG. Still no items, feats now include Arcane Strike (and Mythic too) for more combat ability. Starting on items and still thinking over some spells.


----------



## MetaVoid

So..  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] , some questions:
1. Can I be part of the army (how could I hide from other mythics?) or be captured for sacrifice? This would allow for fairy quick and painless entrance...
2. If I'm the prisoner, can I be part of the previous garrison - I am, after all, Mythic Marshal  ?
3. Was I present when the wardstones exploded (maybe as an advisor or historian?) or do I get to write some suitably improbable story how I got to be mythic?
4. Are third party spells allowed? I don't have anything specific in mind, just to know if I get to choose scrolls from more sources (I have only 6 spells known  )

To everyone: 
Feel free to look over the character - are there any glaring errors or miscalculations?


----------



## Scotley

Okay, I have a couple of questions. To qualify for the Evangelist Prestige Class: To qualify to become an evangelist, a character must fulfill all of the following criteria.

    Alignment: Within one step of chosen deity.
    Deity: Must worship a single, specific deity.
    Feat: Deific Obedience*
    Special: Any one of the following:
        base attack bonus +5
        5 ranks in any skill other than Knowledge (religion), or
        ability to cast 3rd-level spells.

You need to be 7th level bard to get a base attack bonus of +5, 5th level to get 5 ranks in a skill, or 7th level bard to cast 3rd level spells. Am I missing something? 

As for getting you into the group, my choice would be to assume you were part of the original group prior to the events of the game and attained your Mythic status along with them, but have been tasked with something else by the queen and have just arrived to rejoin the current mission. That would simplify a lot of things. If it doesn't work for you we'll come up with something else. 

I would prefer not to use third party spells or archetypes. There is so much official stuff for Pathfinder now, I just can't see a need to bring in outside material.


----------



## MetaVoid

Backwards: no problem with 3rd party, I May ask if I find something thematic, but I will not look too hard.

I can live with being part of the group - I can still be a prisoner here, if I was caught trying to catch the group or whatever.

I can cast third level spells, I'm aasimar with daylight


----------



## Scotley

MetaVoid said:


> I can cast third level spells, I'm aasimar with daylight




Ah, I thought i must be missing something. I'll try to get a more complete review done tomorrow and maybe some suggestions for those areas you are still working up.


----------



## Neurotic

I was wondering why you didn't take one of the variations with dex bonus. Well done! If you're willing to be support,  Viridian will buy you wands to enhance him


----------



## MetaVoid

Neurotic said:


> I was wondering why you didn't take one of the variations with dex bonus. Well done! If you're willing to be support,  Viridian will buy you wands to enhance him




Now you know. I'll need help with the story. I'll give you short version (check your mail)


----------



## Scotley

Adrian looks good. We'll give  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] a little time to work on Voorgan. Ideally, you'll both enter the game at the same time to make things easier on your GM.  

I think we'll try to resolve the current little skirmish first. So if you existing players haven't posted to the current round yet please do so.


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=29558]Maidhc O Casain[/MENTION], one of the gargoyles lacks some arrow decorations.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I think all of the gargoyles are actually out of the fight. I'll post attacks on the ghoul charging 'Keva this weekend.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ugh. Tough week. I feel like the rain soaked Mississippi  River valley


----------



## MetaVoid

I finished the items list and added a picture. I picked 22 spells, now need to decide which to scroll, which to wand and which to have available. I feel like I need CLW even if I have the wand - what happens if I need it immediately instead of waiting for a scroll? There are some universally good spells and some sonics, but I am not a blaster ... on the other hand, there are epic versions that I could get if I take Mythic spellcasting...

How quick are we progressing? I'm currently on the thiefling fight in IC.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=work bench of twisted and demented madman]

both parents dusk skinned  

Mythic trait: either stolen fury [Father and he were captured; Father, a half elf, perished. He survived] or touched by the divine [Mother was a half elf priestess of Iomadae - Killed by some demons who had traveled using ward stones with the task of destroying the temple in his homelands. they were dispatched before they had accomplished their goal. The fallen temple was supposed to become a link to the world wound to spread the dark forces. The death of his mother led the Father to the lands of Golorian to fight the good fight

His Father, mother and Ivan were friends from 'days of youthful adventures'


Mythic path:
 Archmage - 
+3 hp
Archmage Arcana: Arcane surge
Path ability: competent caster, crafting mastery, Flexible school, perfect preparation or rapid preparation

And now for some more scheming.
[/sblock]

[sblock=more scheming!]
ok, I get  ONE  mythic feat at tier  one.
I need mythic spell lore to cast a mythic spell and I get ONE spell per tier.
I am an arcane caster, and I WILL need that mythic spell, so I choose as my feat

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/mythic-spell-lore-mythic/
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-magic/augmented-spells#TOC-Beast-Shape

with the following as possible future candidates.. .. .. .. ..

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/mythic-widen-spell-metamagic-mythic

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/mythic-scribe-scroll-mythic

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/spell-focus-mythic

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/spell-penetration-mythic

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/mythic-combat-casting-mythic

spell book - ish. copy/pasted from an inactive character.

level 0 - cost: 50 gp per spell
Acid splash*
Dancing lights
detect Magic *
Detect Poison *
Disrupt undead *
Light *
Mage Hand *
Mending *
Prestidigitation *
Ray of Frost *
Silent Portal *


level 1

 Ant Haul*
       Fist of Stone*
 Animate Rope*
          Det. Secret Doors*
 Grease*
 Burning Hands*
        Disguise Self *
 Comprehend Lang *
 Identify *
 Corrosive Touch *
      Endure Elements *
      Feather Fall *


  Unseen Servant *
 Mage Armor *
        True strike *
 Magic Missile *
    Shocking Grasp *
 Magic Weapon *

 Mount *
             Touch of the Sea *

level 2

 cat's grace-x 
 Ray of Ice**-    
_Combust_-      
Resist Energy- x  
 bull's str-x
   Rope Trick- x  
 Invisibility-x 
Spectral Hand-x   
 Levitate- x
_Wraithstrike_-   
 Melf’s Acid Arrow-x   


level 3

_Shadow binding_

level 4



[/sblock]


[sblock=work bench with power tools]

transmutation -enhancement

The following school powers replace the telekinetic fist and change shape powers of the trans. school

*Augment (Sp)*: As a standard action, you can  touch a creature and grant it either a +2 enhancement bonus to a single  ability score of your choice or a +1 bonus to natural armor that stacks  with any natural armor the creature might possess. At 10th level, the  enhancement bonus to one ability score increases to +4. The natural  armor bonus  increases by +1 for every five wizard levels you possess,  to a maximum  of +5 at 20th level. This augmentation lasts a number of  rounds equal to  1/2 your wizard level (minimum 1 round). You can use  this ability a  number of times per day equal to 3 + your Intelligence  modifier.

*Perfection of Self (Su)*: At 8th level, as a  swift action you can grant yourself an enhancement bonus  to a single  ability score equal to 1/2 your wizard level (maximum +10)  for one  round. You may use this ability for a number of times per day  equal to  your wizard level.

Bonded object: Amulet 
Enchantment: Natural armor +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Well, didn't get to it over the weekend. Soon...


----------



## Kaodi

I am a bit perplexed by the fact that twice in the last two days I have received notifications for interactions made with my posts in the IC thread from like four years ago. I am impressed you guys are still at it though.


----------



## MetaVoid

Kaodi said:


> I am a bit perplexed by the fact that twice in the last two days I have received notifications for interactions made with my posts in the IC thread from like four years ago. I am impressed you guys are still at it though.




That would be me, I'm reading through and XPing and laughing when it seems deserved. Thus, you get some


----------



## MetaVoid

> We lost the *Sword of Valor, a magical banner* carried by the Inheritor herself during the Shining Crusade. If Drezen could be retaken-if the Sword of Valor could once again be held by the crusade




Oooo, me like! I was thinking some time ago that no one in the party uses swords - and we're in the story of Sword of Valor - I'm a flagbearer, I have my own, but if I'm allowed to carry the artifact...  Story change is in order. With  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] permission, I will link my character directly with the queen - again, flag bearer.


EDIT: And on the next page, the group gets some medals - do I get one? Of course, I didn't play that part, but as I read it, they got it for not playing the first part of the adventure...


----------



## Neurotic

Cheeky. I didn't ask - but then again I'm not one of the crusaders - I could maybe get Sash of the War Champion from the tribe


----------



## Scotley

MetaVoid said:


> Oooo, me like! I was thinking some time ago that no one in the party uses swords - and we're in the story of Sword of Valor - I'm a flagbearer, I have my own, but if I'm allowed to carry the artifact...  Story change is in order. With  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] permission, I will link my character directly with the queen - again, flag bearer.
> 
> 
> EDIT: And on the next page, the group gets some medals - do I get one? Of course, I didn't play that part, but as I read it, they got it for not playing the first part of the adventure...




Your having a direct role for the Queen as flag bearer would certainly explain your absence from the story to date. You might as well have the medal as well.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=work bench of twisted and demented madman]
> 
> both parents dusk skinned
> 
> Mythic trait: either stolen fury [Father and he were captured; Father, a half elf, perished. He survived] or touched by the divine [Mother was a half elf priestess of Iomadae - Killed by some demons who had traveled using ward stones with the task of destroying the temple in his homelands. they were dispatched before they had accomplished their goal. The fallen temple was supposed to become a link to the world wound to spread the dark forces. The death of his mother led the Father to the lands of Golorian to fight the good fight
> 
> His Father, mother and Ivan were friends from 'days of youthful adventures'
> 
> 
> Mythic path:
> Archmage -
> +3 hp
> Archmage Arcana: Arcane surge
> Path ability: competent caster, crafting mastery, Flexible school, perfect preparation or rapid preparation
> 
> And now for some more scheming.
> [/sblock]




Good stuff, keep it going!


----------



## Scotley

MetaVoid said:


> I finished the items list and added a picture. I picked 22 spells, now need to decide which to scroll, which to wand and which to have available. I feel like I need CLW even if I have the wand - what happens if I need it immediately instead of waiting for a scroll? There are some universally good spells and some sonics, but I am not a blaster ... on the other hand, there are epic versions that I could get if I take Mythic spellcasting...
> 
> How quick are we progressing? I'm currently on the thiefling fight in IC.




Yeah, there are never enough spell slots. The mythic spells are pretty darn good too. Worth taking a blast spell or two for the mythic oomph. 

Progress is, well, lets just say it is more of a promenade than a race. Still I am trying.


----------



## Scotley

Should have a post up tomorrow if all goes well. Since I'm NPC'ing half the party at this point it takes a bit of time. Looking forward to divesting myself of excess character responsibilities and letting our new (and sorta new) players take over.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley, I am a bit confused on something. do we get a mythic feat at this time? I am just a bit overwhelmed.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Scotley, I am a bit confused on something. do we get a mythic feat at this time? I am just a bit overwhelmed.




You have attained the first mythic tier, which means you pick a Mythic path, you selected Archmage I believe. In addition to the abilites of the Archmage you get your first mythic feat, mythic power and the surge of 1d6. Those abilities are summarized here: 

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-heroes/

Just scroll down to 'base mythic abilities'. 

The feats are found here:
https://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythic-feats/

Just let me know if I can be of any further assistance.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sorry. Just something going on with eyes vs brain. It might be a sleep problem as I wake at 1 am every night and can't get back to sleep. I have a bunch of windows open of mythic feats I want. I just have to choose  .. .. .. .. ..one.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Sorry. Just something going on with eyes vs brain. It might be a sleep problem as I wake at 1 am every night and can't get back to sleep. I have a bunch of windows open of mythic feats I want. I just have to choose  .. .. .. .. ..one.




There can be only one!


----------



## Scotley

I'm taking a little mini vacation for a few days and don't expect to post again until midweek. Hope that will give all time to post and work on characters. I will at least try to check in from my phone in case there are questions.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> There can be only one!



dang, n'jd. diden't realize what I had posted.

njoi ur mnee vaycay


----------



## MetaVoid

History (character background) is up - a bit epic and the guy is lucky to be alive and all, but then again, Desna is goddess of Fate, Luck and Dreams...


----------



## MetaVoid

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], I would like an intro when you have time - just to have an idea where I'm getting in and in what situation. Short description is fine. Thanks.


----------



## Scotley

Back in town. Will respond to questions and posts tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley

MetaVoid said:


> History (character background) is up - a bit epic and the guy is lucky to be alive and all, but then again, Desna is goddess of Fate, Luck and Dreams...




I like it. Nice work.


----------



## Scotley

MetaVoid said:


> History (character background) is up - a bit epic and the guy is lucky to be alive and all, but then again, Desna is goddess of Fate, Luck and Dreams...




Okay, we will have 3 new characters to introduce shortly. As GM it would be my preference that you collaborate on your reasons and arrive together. The army was easy enough to follow. 

 [MENTION=51567]Lou[/MENTION]   [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]


----------



## Lou

My character Fatoon will have come by boat first and then overland to the area, with the intention of aiding those fighting demons. Fatoon has had experience fighting devils. I'm open to just falling into a random group along the way that includes the three.


----------



## Shayuri

Welcome aboard new peeps!


----------



## MetaVoid

Lou said:


> My character Fatoon will have come by boat first and then overland to the area, with the intention of aiding those fighting demons. Fatoon has had experience fighting devils. I'm open to just falling into a random group along the way that includes the three.




If you are some kind of fighter, would you be willing to be a bodyguard? To a self-appointed saviour of priestly might  Of course, given my story and current location, you could be a prisoner too  Unless our DM decides we just caught up with the army and came looking for the leaders...

Will you post the character to RG? Do you have any suggestion how we got here? Same question to [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]
If I'm not alone it may be a stretch that we're all prisoners, but given the opposition, maybe not so far fetched...

There is some equipment on the  grounds which may be ours (but that robs others of fair loot) - maybe better if we just caught up with the army (or return back from advance scouting since we saw the camp fires ?)


----------



## Lou

MetaVoid said:


> If you are some kind of fighter, would you be willing to be a bodyguard? To a self-appointed saviour of priestly might  Of course, given my story and current location, you could be a prisoner too  Unless our DM decides we just caught up with the army and came looking for the leaders...
> 
> Will you post the character to RG? Do you have any suggestion how we got here? Same question to [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]
> If I'm not alone it may be a stretch that we're all prisoners, but given the opposition, maybe not so far fetched...
> 
> There is some equipment on the  grounds which may be ours (but that robs others of fair loot) - maybe better if we just caught up with the army (or return back from advance scouting since we saw the camp fires ?)




Fatoon is not likely to be a bodyguard, but he is likely to be a companion to a priest aiding those fighting demons. Fatoon is an Oracle. I have Scotley's approval, but I think I am missing a feat. I will post to the RG soon.


----------



## MetaVoid

Party goes from no caster to three casters in a heartbeat.


----------



## Leif

I'm not sure if you're counting me or not, but I'd like to re-join with Banaq the elf sorcerer, if Scotley will allow it.  And I'm more of an 'old peep,' Shayuri, and not just because of my advanced age.


----------



## Neurotic

Leif said:


> I'm not sure if you're counting me or not, but I'd like to re-join with Banaq the elf sorcerer, if Scotley will allow it.  And I'm more of an 'old peep,'
> Shayuri, and not just because of my advanced age.




Maybe you could use this opportunity (with DMs approval) to change some things around - I remember you mentioning earlier that you have some things that don't function as they were supposed to. Or something like that?


----------



## Leif

Good point, Neurotic.  The only trouble is that I cant remember any specific fix that I had in mind.  I would like to play a rogue with some spell capabilities, or a caster with good skills.  If this was 5E, I know just what I'd play. There are many PFR classes that probably cover this, but I don't know what they are.


----------



## Shayuri

Well, the classic choice for that is Bard, of course. 

The Arcane Trickster PrC exists in Pathfinder too, if you multiclass for it. I think you'd normally juuuuuuust be able to qualify for it at level 6, with level 7 being your first Trickster level...though that's from a cursory reading. You can probably get clever with weird class combinations to snag it earlier.


----------



## Lou

*Fatoon posted*

Fatoon has been added to the RG. I still need to add in his background.
 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], will we be joining the party at the shrine, or elsewhere?


----------



## Neurotic

Leif said:


> Good point, Neurotic. There are many PFR classes that probably cover this, but I don't know what they are.




You could play (from the top of my head):
Unchained rogue with magic talents and maxed use magic device
Trapfinder alchemist 
One of those hybrid classes (I'm sure there is rogue caster somewhere) 
Fighter with all item mastery feats
Vigilante with arcane archetype (whatever its name)
Multiclass Sorcerer / Rogue


----------



## Lou

Neurotic said:


> You could play (from the top of my head):
> Unchained rogue with magic talents and maxed use magic device
> Trapfinder alchemist
> One of those hybrid classes (I'm sure there is rogue caster somewhere)
> Fighter with all item mastery feats
> Vigilante with arcane archetype (whatever its name)
> Multiclass Sorcerer / Rogue




http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/rogue/archetypes/paizo-rogue-archetypes/eldritch-scoundrel-rogue/
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/base-classes/vigilante/archetypes/vigilante-archetypes-paizo-inc/magical-child
[url]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/base-classes/vigilante/archetypes/vigilante-archetypes-paizo-inc/warlock/
[/URL]


----------



## Scott DeWar

fatigue and pain all week. plus my 11 year old niece has my day planned tomorrow


----------



## Lou

Scott DeWar said:


> fatigue and pain all week. plus my 11 year old niece has my day planned tomorrow




Hope things get better for you. Enjoy tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So do I. It hurts to type.


----------



## MetaVoid

I hope you get better soon. 

 [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], warlock depends on elemental attacks to which are demons largely immune. Others give away disable device which makes them less roguey. But it would excellent moment when Banaq tranforms for the first time =)


----------



## Leif

The option that has grabbed my attention so far is the Unchained Rogue with magic talents and maxed use magic device.  What would that look likle, specifically?


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> The option that has grabbed my attention so far is the Unchained Rogue with magic talents and maxed use magic device.  What would that look likle, specifically?




Perhaps this guide can help:

http://rpgbot.net/pathfinder/characters/classes/unchained_rogue/


[h=4]Counterfeit Mage[/h] 	UMD is widely considered one of the most powerful skills in the game due to its 	fantastic versatility. If you really like to use UMD to use wands and scrolls, this 	archetype is the way to do it.
 	Magical Expertise (Ex): You get to keep the important 	part of Trapfinding (the ability to find and disable magical traps), and you trade 	the less important part for the ability to add half of your Rogue level to UMD checks 	to use scrolls and wands, which should cover most of your uses of UMD. You need a +19 	to UMD to guarantee that you can always use a wand, and this will help you hit that 	point much earlier than most characters could.
 	Signature Wand (Ex): The ability to draw your wand as 	a free action is nice, but not always necessary. If you plan to use wands you need to 	have high enough UMD that making checks shouldn't be a problem, so the ability to use 	your signature wand without a check will stop mattering by around level 10. For the 	time being, this allows you to reliably use UMD before most Rogues can do so.
 	Wand Adept (Ex): Nearly every Rogue will have higher 	Dexterity than Charisma, so this should be a significant boost to your UMD checks.
 	Replaced Features: Trapfinding, Rogue Talent (4th)

 	Compatible Archetypes: Bandit, Burglar, Sanctified Rogue, Scout, Trapsmith


----------



## Neurotic

I never played a rogue, but I know some of the talents include magic. And that archetype lou linked sounds perfect 

As for maxed UMD, take traits that give bonuses, use inteligencije instead of Charisma, take spellcraft and buy wands and scrolls to use


----------



## Neurotic

Int to UMD trait is...practiced caster? And bonus comes from dangerously curious...not sure if both are magic traits though


----------



## MetaVoid

Neurotic said:


> Int to UMD trait is...practiced caster? And bonus comes from dangerously curious...not sure if both are magic traits though




It's pragmatic activator. I have it on the alchemist. See if any racial favorites give skill bonuses. Or mythic stuff


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> I'm not sure if you're counting me or not, but I'd like to re-join with Banaq the elf sorcerer, if Scotley will allow it.  And I'm more of an 'old peep,' Shayuri, and not just because of my advanced age.




You can rejoin immediately if you wish as I have been npc'ing him for this encounter. Making him over as an unchained rogue at this point won't cause too much chaos. I'll try to post up some suggestions for that shortly.


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:


> Fatoon has been added to the RG. I still need to add in his background.
> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], will we be joining the party at the shrine, or elsewhere?




Here at the shrine.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> The option that has grabbed my attention so far is the Unchained Rogue with magic talents and maxed use magic device.  What would that look like, specifically?




The unchained rogue
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/unchained-classes/rogue-unchained
Gets some spell like Rogue Talent choices. You get one at 2nd, 4th and 6th and so on every two levels. Some of the most magic like ones include:
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/unc...rogue-talents/paizo-rogue-talents/minor-magic
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/unc...rogue-talents/paizo-rogue-talents/major-magic
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/rogue/rogue-talents/paizo-rogue-talents/gloom-magic-sp
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor...ts/paizo-rogue-talents/greater-gloom-magic-sp
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/unc...-talents/paizo-rogue-talents/esoteric-scholar
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor...talents/paizo-rogue-talents/obscuring-blow-ex
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor...zo-rogue-advanced-talents/shadow-duplicate-sp
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor...talents/paizo-rogue-talents/shadow-s-chill-su
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/rogue/rogue-talents/paizo-rogue-talents/umbral-gear-su

Once you hit 10th level you can pick up Advanced Talents, which will give even more options for magic like talents including things like dispelling magic with your sneak attack and even getting a familiar. 

As others have said you want to max out Use Magic Device (UMD) to allow you to use magic items like wands. 

As also suggested, you could modify the unchained rogue class with an archtype and there are lots of them, but nearly all of them require you to give up primary rogue abilities like trapfiniding, sneak attack, skill ranks or evasion  in favor of the magical abilities. Here's a list, note that I'm only allowing the official Paizo ones not the third party. http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/rogue/archetypes/


----------



## Scotley

Here are some traits that can help punch up that magicalness as well. 

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/classically-schooled/
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/draconic-infusion-magic/
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/eye-for-the-wondrous-magic/
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/gifted-adept/
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/knowledgeable-caster/
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/magical-talent/
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/pragmatic-activator/
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/theoretical-magician/
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/transmuter-magic/


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> fatigue and pain all week. plus my 11 year old niece has my day planned tomorrow




Hope you are fleeing better soon. Nieces get priority, we are not moving at great speed anyway.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> The unchained rogue
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/unchained-classes/rogue-unchained
> Gets some spell like Rogue Talent choices. You get one at 2nd, 4th and 6th and so on every two levels. Some of the most magic like ones include:
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/unc...rogue-talents/paizo-rogue-talents/minor-magic
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/unc...rogue-talents/paizo-rogue-talents/major-magic
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/rogue/rogue-talents/paizo-rogue-talents/gloom-magic-sp
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor...ts/paizo-rogue-talents/greater-gloom-magic-sp
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/unc...-talents/paizo-rogue-talents/esoteric-scholar
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor...talents/paizo-rogue-talents/obscuring-blow-ex
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor...zo-rogue-advanced-talents/shadow-duplicate-sp
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor...talents/paizo-rogue-talents/shadow-s-chill-su
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/rogue/rogue-talents/paizo-rogue-talents/umbral-gear-su
> 
> Once you hit 10th level you can pick up Advanced Talents, which will give even more options for magic like talents including things like dispelling magic with your sneak attack and even getting a familiar.
> 
> As others have said you want to max out Use Magic Device (UMD) to allow you to use magic items like wands.
> 
> As also suggested, you could modify the unchained rogue class with an archtype and there are lots of them, but nearly all of them require you to give up primary rogue abilities like trapfiniding, sneak attack, skill ranks or evasion  in favor of the magical abilities. Here's a list, note that I'm only allowing the official Paizo ones not the third party. http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/rogue/archetypes/






Scotley said:


> Here are some traits that can help punch up that magicalness as well.
> 
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/classically-schooled/
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/draconic-infusion-magic/
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/eye-for-the-wondrous-magic/
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/gifted-adept/
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/knowledgeable-caster/
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/magical-talent/
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/pragmatic-activator/
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/theoretical-magician/
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/transmuter-magic/




Too many choices!!  I'd be willing to let you make the decisions and post-up a finalized sheet for me to copy to the RG... if that's something that you'd be willing to do and the rest of the players would tolerate,


----------



## Neurotic

Here is the decision for you. 
Take Eldritch Scoundrel - it is the simplest option and you get magus spells (which is more than you would get with other options and you can use your talents for other stuff)
And you keep trapfinding. And most other good stuff.


----------



## MetaVoid

If you give me few days, I can come up with something for [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION].

Leif, do you want same/similar stats? How much of a change are we talking about? If you go rogue, I can leave everything as-is and just re-arrange the abilities...even spells and magic items fit the role 
Some decisions you have to make: *ranged or melee? *

I would probaly drop STR and CHA and raise DEX - dex damage is possible and you lose dependency on two attributes. I would keep Arcane Strike - Mythic version is awesome (*not sure if you want so much similarity with my character?*)
For path: *trickster or you remain archmage*? Maybe forced upon you the family? For path ability - legendary item?


----------



## Leif

MetaVoid said:


> If you give me few days, I can come up with something for [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION].
> 
> Leif, do you want same/similar stats? How much of a change are we talking about? If you go rogue, I can leave everything as-is and just re-arrange the abilities...even spells and magic items fit the role
> Some decisions you have to make: *ranged or melee? *
> 
> I would probaly drop STR and CHA and raise DEX - dex damage is possible and you lose dependency on two attributes. I would keep Arcane Strike - Mythic version is awesome (*not sure if you want so much similarity with my character?*)
> For path: *trickster or you remain archmage*? Maybe forced upon you the family? For path ability - legendary item?




I would appreciate it greatly, thanks!  Yeah, I have a long-standing misunderstanding with Dex bonus being applied to missile damage.  I'd choose ranged over melee, either trickster or archmage [I'm not at all familiar with trickster], and I have no problem with similarity to other PCs, as long as the other player is ok with it.


----------



## MetaVoid

Leif said:


> I would appreciate it greatly, thanks!  Yeah, I have a long-standing misunderstanding with Dex bonus being applied to missile damage.  I'd choose ranged over melee, either trickster or archmage [I'm not at all familiar with trickster], and I have no problem with similarity to other PCs, as long as the other player is ok with it.




I don't have any experience with mythic, but by the description(s), trickster is rogue way...
Also, I think melee will have better opportunities for sneak attack since Thorn and Viridian are melee. And you will NEVER be Vakeva (but with sneak attack and magic and bane arrows, you might come close)

The problem, as far as I can see it, is getting people sneak attacked from distance...but that's why you'll have some spells and wands (grease, glitterdust etc...) 


I still would go with melee, many more options...but maybe mythic offers something...

For now:
rogue, counterfeit mage / eldritch scoundrel - you get to use your dex on UMD, slow your sneak attack progression by half, but gain spells, signature wand for which you don't have to roll UMD (thus, you can wield priestly or druidic or whatever wand without check)

You lose armor (but gain armor spell  )


----------



## MetaVoid

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], 
feel free to add new spells - focus on control rather than damage, things that enable sneak attack are preferable
I would rather have shield as a wand than as prepared spell (due your lower number of spells per day) - you have the spellbook now so take care 

you're unchained - you have dex to damage and weapon finesse with elven blade (or rapier if you prefer)
Pick one wand - you get to draw it as free action and activate it automatically (no UMD) - my advice, take some priestly or druidic magic (magic vestment, prayer or some such)
Buy spring wrist sheaths - put wands in each (or one wand and one potion) 
Remember that your spell list is wizard/sorc so no UMD for those wands, but you still need it for divine or class only spells
Finally, favorite class bonus means you have one cantrip known extra - and you can use it 8 times a day (if you take it)
Alternative - replace surprise strike with major magic and take class bonus on that (first level wizard spell X times a day) <-- this will probably give more damage than single sneak attack in surprise round if you take damage spell.

Consider bookish rogue feat at some point in the future


Your first round should preferably be surprise round: hit the opponent with sneak attack, use debilitating strike to lower the AC, use swift mythic to repeat the attack hitting this lower AC and bypassing DR


[sblock=Banaq - Elf Rogue Eldritch Scoundrel/ L6 - Trickster T1]
Banaq [means roughly 'Can't Get Right']
Elf, N/G,  Favored Class – Rogue

15,000 XP [fast]

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S10 (0pts)
D15 (7pts)+2+1 L4=18
C14 (5pts)-2=12
I14 (5 pts)+2=16
W13 (3 pts) 
C10 (0 pts)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores:
S10 +0
D18 +4  – Initiative: +4+2[trait]=+6
C12 +1
I16 +3  Languages:  Elvish, Common, Draconic, Celestial, Abyssal
W13 +1
C10 +0

Traits:  
1. Riftwarden Orphan [Campaign Trait] +2 on Concentration checks
2. Resilient [+1 on Fort saves] 
3. Reactionary [+2 on Initiative]

BAB:  +4

AC: 16 [10+4(dex)+2(BondedAmulet)], 20 w/ mage armor, 24 w/ MA+Shield
HP: 42 [8+1]+[5+1]+[5+1]+[5+1]+[5+1]+[5+1]+[5+1] = 8 + 5x6 + 4


SAVES:
Fort +4 = +2 +1 +1
Ref: +9 = +5 +4
Will:+3 = +2 +1
+2 to save vs. Enchantment effects
Immune to magical _sleep_ effects
+2 Caster level checks to overcome magic resis.
+2 on saves vs. insanity, confusion, charm (stacks with racial bonus), or possession

Class skills 
Acrobatics (Dex), Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Disable Device (Dex), Escape Artist (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (arcana), Knowledge (dungeoneering) (Int), Knowledge (local) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Perception (Wis), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spellcraft(Int) Stealth (Dex), Swim (Str), and Use Magic Device (Dex)


SKILLS 4+3=7 pts /Level, 42 @ L6
Disable Device (Dex) 6 +4 +3 = 13 (+3 vs magical traps)
Knowledge (Arcana) 6 ranks +3 Int +3 CS = +12
Knowledge (Planes) 3 rank + 3 Int = +6
Knowledge (Religion) 3 ranks  +3 Int = +6
Perception 6 ranks +2 racial +1 Wis +3CS = +12 (+3 vs magical traps and rolls automatically if within 10' of magical trap)
Spellcraft 6 ranks +3 Int +3 CS =+12 [+2 racial bonus to id prop of magic items=+14 total]
Stealth 6 ranks +4 Dex +3CS = 13
Use Magic Device 6 ranks +4 Dex +3 CS = +13

Background skills:
Sleight of hand 2 +4 +3 = +9
History 5 +3  = +8
Geography 5+3 = +8

Weapon Proficiencies (mostly racial)
Longbow
Composite Longbow
Longsword
Rapier
Shortbow
Composite Shortbow
Sap
Whip
All Simple Weapons

CLASS ABILITIES
Finesse Training
Sneak Attack +1d6
Evasion
Rogue talent: 
	- Surprise Attack (opponents in surprise round always flat-footed, add 1/2 level to sneak damage)
	- Minor Magic (alternately, choose Weapon training (weapon focus feat) )
	- (take Major Magic next)

Debilitating Injury (Ex): At 4th level, whenever a rogue deals sneak attack damage to a foe, she can also debilitate the target of her attack, causing it to take a penalty for 1 round (this is in addition to any penalty caused by a rogue talent or other special ability). The rogue can choose to apply any one of the following penalties when the damage is dealt.
_Bewildered_: The target becomes bewildered, taking a –2 penalty to AC. The target takes an additional –2 penalty to AC against all attacks made by the rogue. At 10th level and 16th level, the penalty to AC against attacks made by the rogue increases by –2 (to a total maximum of –8).
_Disoriented_: The target takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls. In addition, the target takes an additional –2 penalty on all attack rolls it makes against the rogue. At 10th level and 16th level, the penalty on attack rolls made against the rogue increases by –2 (to a total maximum of –8).
_Hampered_: All of the target's speeds are reduced by half (to a minimum of 5 feet). In addition, the target cannot take a 5-foot step.

FEATS
Weapon Finesse (elven blade) - DEX to damage
Arcane Strike [swift action for +1 to all wpn dam/5 caster lvls (+2@L6) and wpns considered magical]
Point Blank Shot [+1 att & dam if target w/in 30 feet]
Weapon focus, Composite Longbow [for his M/W, mighty weapon:  Att=+4[BAB]+4[DEX]+1[WF]+1M/W=+10,+11 if targ <30ft, Dam=1d8+2, +3<30ft]

Rogue Talent: Surprise Attack, one more

MYTHIC
Feat:  Mythic Arcane Strike
Hard to Kill
Mythic Power per day = 5 [expended: 3 ]
Surge +1d6 to roll just made [cost: 1 use of mythic power]
Mythic HP: 4
T1 Trickster Attack: surprise strike [swift + mythic power = attack 1 opponent within 30' flat-footed. Attack bypasses DR]
T1 Path Ability:  Enhance Magic Item (+1 on all CL of potions, scrolls, staves and wands)
potential alternates: Control the Mindless, Transfer Magic (requires touch)

SPELLS 
like magus (you get only 5 cantrip at 6th so you have to remove some)
slots 4 1st and 3 2nd level spells (+ Int bonus)
L0, DC 14
Dancing Lights - 0
Detect Magic – 0
Light - 0
Mending - 0
Message - 0
Mage Hand – 0
Read Magic - 0

L1, DC 15
Burning Hands – 1 [15 ft. cone a/e, 5d4 damage, Ref save halves]
Mage Armor – 1 [Conj., +4 armor bonus to AC, d. 1hr/level]
Magic Missile – 1 [3 missiles @ L6, 1d4+1 each]
Shield - 1 [Abj. +4 AC bonus, blocks magic missiles, stacks with mage armor, d. 1min/level]

L2, DC 16
Mirror Image - 2
Summon Monster II – 2
Invisibility [bloodline spell, 5th] – 2 [d. 1 min./level]

PP
GP  975
SP  143
CP   42

EQUIPMENT 
Sorcerer's Bonded Item (Amulet – see above) [4,000gp]
Headband of Alluring Charisma, +2 [4,000 gp]
Ring of Feather Falling [2,200gp]
Mighty [+1 Str] Composite Longbow +1 [2,500 gp.,  Att +7, +8<30Ft, Dam 1d8+2(+3<30Ft)]
Quiver, 40 [39] cold iron arrows [4 gp]
Masterwork Cold Iron Dagger [+1 attack only] [317 gp, Att +3BAB+1Str+1MW=+5, Dam 1d4+1Str +2Feat=1d4+3]
Masterwork Cold Iron Longsword [+1 attack only] [330 gp, Att.+3BAB+1Str+1MW=+5, Dam 1d8+1 Str +2 Feat=1d8+3]
Wand of Shield (150gp)
Wand of Magic Missile [10 charges, CL 5, 3 missiles per charge][750 gp]
Potion, Cure Lt. Wnds x8 -1 used (CL 1, 1d8+1 hp cured) [clear pink liquid][@50gp ea, 400gp]
Potion, Cure Mod Wnds x2 (CL 3, 2d8+3 hp cured) [effervescent brownish liquid][@300gp ea, 600gp]

Extra Gear for Expedition:
2 mules
1 lt. horse, combat trained
riding saddle & tack + 2 pack saddles
Saddlebags
8 waterskins
8 weeks' rations
8 weeks' grain for animals
300 feet of hemp rope
150 feet silk rope
Large Tent (paid 3 X book price)
20 large sacks
quiver of cold iron arrows [40]
Masterwork longsword
Total for extra gear=575 gp, 2 sp, 8 cp [already deducted from funds]

History:  Banaq is not your typical Elf.  His name means, essentially, 'Can't Get Right' in Elvish.  Orphaned as an infant in an attack by orcs, Banaq was given his name by other Elves who found him, and then he was adopted by the Human ambassador to his village who was one of very few survivors of the attack.  His adoptive father instilled in Banaq a great appreciation for social interaction as well as Elvish art, literature, culture, and language.  He was raised in a home where Elvish was spoken almost exclusively, so he considers it his native tongue even though he was taught it by Humans instead of Elves.  Banaq's study of Elvish culture sparked his great interest in magic, but he did not have the overwhelming intellectual aptitude that he would have wished in order for him to pursue wizardly studies.  He made do by apprenticing himself to a Half-Elf Sorcerer.  He did receive the usual Elvish instruction in swordplay, however.   Banaq once fell under the _Fear_ effect of a _Dretch_ demon that he was battling just after the Worldwound opened.  He suffered the _fear_ only briefly before Sir Sheldon DeBir, his Paladin ally, rallied him back into the fight.  Banaq, upset over his slip, smote the _Dretch_ down with one mighty blow. 

MEDALS AWARDED FOR GALLANTRY IN WAR AGAINST THE WORLDWOUND:
Awarded the Righteous Medal of Clarity for gathering intelligence about the Worldwound and delivering it to the Crusaders. [+2 sacred bonus on saves vs. insanity or confusion effects.]
Awarded the Righteous Medal of Spirit after feeling the _Fear_ effect of a _Dretch_ demon before being rallied by Sir Sheldon DeBir, Paladin companion. [+2 sacred bonus vs. Charm and possession.]

[/sblock]

*Description of Banaq:*
Banaq looks quite youthful, as most elves do, but his shoulder-length hair is snow white, whether from mere genetics or a shock received in his formative years is a matter for speculation.  The comfortably fitting elvish garb that he customarily wears is made from a light and supple, yet strong and warm fabric said to be woven from the webs of great spiders, or perhaps an even more exotic source.  These garments are of a greenish-blue hue, with a coppery sheen visible in certain light.  Banaq wears a tunic, leggings, and a cloak all made of this substance.  He also customarily wears a veil or mask over the lower part of his face, as both a guard against unwanted familiarity and a sign of mourning for his family who are presumed lost.








[/sblock]


----------



## Lou

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] are you going to place the new PCs into this battle or later?


----------



## Scotley

Well the plan was for after, but I guess the stakes have gone up with this latest arrival. Looks like you and Metavoid are ready. Why don't we say that your characters arrived at the army just after the party went up to check out the old shrine. You followed to report in and just followed the sound of the guns as it were. Feel free to post an entry and an action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Hey, Scotley! What's in 'Keva's line of fire? If the answer is "nothing," how far does he need to move to get LOF on a target?


----------



## MetaVoid

Scotley said:


> Well the plan was for after, but I guess the stakes have gone up with this latest arrival. Looks like you and Metavoid are ready. Why don't we say that your characters arrived at the army just after the party went up to check out the old shrine. You followed to report in and just followed the sound of the guns as it were. Feel free to post an entry and an action.




I still have to finish the list of scrolls and apparently change the end since I'm not a prisoner, but yes, I'm ready. We're at the stairs?


----------



## Scott DeWar

What are the rules on pre-made items by the character?


----------



## Scotley

The scrolls can wait assuming you can get through this fight without them. Yes, you are at the top of the stairs. The sound of a desperate battle can be heard from within the main building.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> What are the rules on pre-made items by the character?




That's a pretty loaded question. I don't think it would be fair for you to double your magic gear by unlimited premaking, but if you spent the feats you should get some benefit. I'll trust your judgement to do what you think is fair. Make some of your own, just don't go total munchkin on me.


----------



## Scotley

Maidhc O Casain said:


> Hey, Scotley! What's in 'Keva's line of fire? If the answer is "nothing," how far does he need to move to get LOF on a target?




Let me take a look at the map, if memory serves you are at the door, so pretty good chance you can get line of site on any of the current foes with a 5' move. Give me just a sec to confirm.


----------



## MetaVoid

Scotley said:


> Let me take a look at the map, if memory serves you are at the door, so pretty good chance you can get line of site on any of the current foes with a 5' move. Give me just a sec to confirm.




Could you post new one for (and with) us newbies?


----------



## Scotley

Okay, here's a map. 

Vakeva Kiihko is marked 'K to avoid confusion with Viridian who is marked with a V. The B is the newly summoned Demon. G1 is the Ghoul entangled by Thorn (T), While G3 is the retreating Ghoul pursued by Viridian. The Summoner/Priest Ghoul is G2. B for Banaq, D for Denir (currently npc'd) and M for Meliara (currently npc'd as well) I put Fatoon and Adrian at edge of the map just at the top of the stairs and since I had room used full names. If you want to join now  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] we'll assume your character, Voorgan Komkoski, is stage left just behind Adrian. If not, then still downstairs with the army. Since I'm all out of V's and K's for the map would you prefer to be D for DeWar, W for Wizard, T for transmuter? Something else? Had I been more prescient I'd have started out referring to Neurotic's charater by his Kobold name, Claugendeem Calaun, but he was introduced as Viridan, so we'll let it stand. D2 is the ruined stable already explored by Vir.


----------



## Scotley

MetaVoid said:


> Could you post new one for (and with) us newbies?




Your wish is my command Sahib.


----------



## Neurotic

By the map, I'm right next to the ghoul. Can I rip it appart? It seems we don't get bonuses from new arrivals until next round since they will have to double move...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Never mind... had something to post but changed my mind...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Vakeva's knowledge planes sucks, so he knows nothing about this summoned creature. Hopefully his attacks will weaken it enough that we can take it down this round.


----------



## Scotley

Neurotic said:


> By the map, I'm right next to the ghoul. Can I rip it appart? It seems we don't get bonuses from new arrivals until next round since they will have to double move...




Correct, they are too far out to close and cast before you act this round. Oh, and yes rip away!


----------



## Neurotic

How do ghouls have higher ac than the demon!? Or is that only the priests via spells?

Also, good heavens, maidhc, you trigger massive damage rolls with single arrow! And we're getting additional +4 next round


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just wanted to enchant my bonded object with something.


----------



## Kaodi

You guys are _still_ level 6/1?


----------



## Shayuri

We've had some long periods of inactivity.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic said:


> Also, good heavens, maidhc, you trigger massive damage rolls with single arrow! And we're getting additional +4 next round




Bow crits rock... I think that may be my first criticism of the game 

I wondered why you laughed, Neurotic. Then saw what stupid autocomplete made of "crit."


----------



## Neurotic

Kaodi said:


> You guys are _still_ level 6/1?






Shayuri said:


> We've had some long periods of inactivity.




But now we're on the roll and if you check in couple of years we'll be 7/1 or even 7/2 for sure


----------



## Scotley

Kaodi said:


> You guys are _still_ level 6/1?




Hopefully, we'll advance soon. Assuming they live long enough.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I just wanted to enchant my bonded object with something.




Seems like a good idea.


----------



## MetaVoid

This round with double move Adrian can get next to Banaq and do swift mythic action that allows Vakeva another shot with +1 that ignores DR


----------



## Scotley

MetaVoid said:


> This round with double move Adrian can get next to Banaq and do swift mythic action that allows Vakeva another shot with +1 that ignores DR




That's handy.


----------



## Neurotic

Especially if the demon drops from that last one


----------



## Scotley

MetaVoid said:


> This round with double move Adrian can get next to Banaq and do swift mythic action that allows Vakeva another shot with +1 that ignores DR




Turns out it won't be needed for now. No more foes for now. What next?


----------



## Leif

Is Banaq still welcome? That's PC Banaq, not NPC Banaq.


----------



## MetaVoid

Leif said:


> Is Banaq still welcome? That's PC Banaq, not NPC Banaq.




Of course not. Scotley allowed me to rebuild Banaq just so he could kick you out. 
 
Did you pick new spells? I hope you'll be happy with him.


----------



## Leif

Rebuild? New Spells?


----------



## Scotley

MetaVoid said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION],
> feel free to add new spells - focus on control rather than damage, things that enable sneak attack are preferable
> I would rather have shield as a wand than as prepared spell (due your lower number of spells per day) - you have the spellbook now so take care
> 
> you're unchained - you have dex to damage and weapon finesse with elven blade (or rapier if you prefer)
> Pick one wand - you get to draw it as free action and activate it automatically (no UMD) - my advice, take some priestly or druidic magic (magic vestment, prayer or some such)
> Buy spring wrist sheaths - put wands in each (or one wand and one potion)
> Remember that your spell list is wizard/sorc so no UMD for those wands, but you still need it for divine or class only spells
> Finally, favorite class bonus means you have one cantrip known extra - and you can use it 8 times a day (if you take it)
> Alternative - replace surprise strike with major magic and take class bonus on that (first level wizard spell X times a day) <-- this will probably give more damage than single sneak attack in surprise round if you take damage spell.
> 
> Consider bookish rogue feat at some point in the future
> 
> 
> Your first round should preferably be surprise round: hit the opponent with sneak attack, use debilitating strike to lower the AC, use swift mythic to repeat the attack hitting this lower AC and bypassing DR
> 
> 
> [sblock=Banaq - Elf Rogue Eldritch Scoundrel/ L6 - Trickster T1]
> Banaq [means roughly 'Can't Get Right']
> Elf, N/G,  Favored Class – Rogue
> 
> 15,000 XP [fast]
> 
> [sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
> S10 (0pts)
> D15 (7pts)+2+1 L4=18
> C14 (5pts)-2=12
> I14 (5 pts)+2=16
> W13 (3 pts)
> C10 (0 pts)
> [/sblock]
> 
> Final Ability Scores:
> S10 +0
> D18 +4  – Initiative: +4+2[trait]=+6
> C12 +1
> I16 +3  Languages:  Elvish, Common, Draconic, Celestial, Abyssal
> W13 +1
> C10 +0
> 
> Traits:
> 1. Riftwarden Orphan [Campaign Trait] +2 on Concentration checks
> 2. Resilient [+1 on Fort saves]
> 3. Reactionary [+2 on Initiative]
> 
> BAB:  +4
> 
> AC: 16 [10+4(dex)+2(BondedAmulet)], 20 w/ mage armor, 24 w/ MA+Shield
> HP: 42 [8+1]+[5+1]+[5+1]+[5+1]+[5+1]+[5+1]+[5+1] = 8 + 5x6 + 4
> 
> 
> SAVES:
> Fort +4 = +2 +1 +1
> Ref: +9 = +5 +4
> Will:+3 = +2 +1
> +2 to save vs. Enchantment effects
> Immune to magical _sleep_ effects
> +2 Caster level checks to overcome magic resis.
> +2 on saves vs. insanity, confusion, charm (stacks with racial bonus), or possession
> 
> Class skills
> Acrobatics (Dex), Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Disable Device (Dex), Escape Artist (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (arcana), Knowledge (dungeoneering) (Int), Knowledge (local) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Perception (Wis), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spellcraft(Int) Stealth (Dex), Swim (Str), and Use Magic Device (Dex)
> 
> 
> SKILLS 4+3=7 pts /Level, 42 @ L6
> Disable Device (Dex) 6 +4 +3 = 13 (+3 vs magical traps)
> Knowledge (Arcana) 6 ranks +3 Int +3 CS = +12
> Knowledge (Planes) 3 rank + 3 Int = +6
> Knowledge (Religion) 3 ranks  +3 Int = +6
> Perception 6 ranks +2 racial +1 Wis +3CS = +12 (+3 vs magical traps and rolls automatically if within 10' of magical trap)
> Spellcraft 6 ranks +3 Int +3 CS =+12 [+2 racial bonus to id prop of magic items=+14 total]
> Stealth 6 ranks +4 Dex +3CS = 13
> Use Magic Device 6 ranks +4 Dex +3 CS = +13
> 
> Background skills:
> Sleight of hand 2 +4 +3 = +9
> History 5 +3  = +8
> Geography 5+3 = +8
> 
> Weapon Proficiencies (mostly racial)
> Longbow
> Composite Longbow
> Longsword
> Rapier
> Shortbow
> Composite Shortbow
> Sap
> Whip
> All Simple Weapons
> 
> CLASS ABILITIES
> Finesse Training
> Sneak Attack +1d6
> Evasion
> Rogue talent:
> - Surprise Attack (opponents in surprise round always flat-footed, add 1/2 level to sneak damage)
> - Minor Magic (alternately, choose Weapon training (weapon focus feat) )
> - (take Major Magic next)
> 
> Debilitating Injury (Ex): At 4th level, whenever a rogue deals sneak attack damage to a foe, she can also debilitate the target of her attack, causing it to take a penalty for 1 round (this is in addition to any penalty caused by a rogue talent or other special ability). The rogue can choose to apply any one of the following penalties when the damage is dealt.
> _Bewildered_: The target becomes bewildered, taking a –2 penalty to AC. The target takes an additional –2 penalty to AC against all attacks made by the rogue. At 10th level and 16th level, the penalty to AC against attacks made by the rogue increases by –2 (to a total maximum of –8).
> _Disoriented_: The target takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls. In addition, the target takes an additional –2 penalty on all attack rolls it makes against the rogue. At 10th level and 16th level, the penalty on attack rolls made against the rogue increases by –2 (to a total maximum of –8).
> _Hampered_: All of the target's speeds are reduced by half (to a minimum of 5 feet). In addition, the target cannot take a 5-foot step.
> 
> FEATS
> Weapon Finesse (elven blade) - DEX to damage
> Arcane Strike [swift action for +1 to all wpn dam/5 caster lvls (+2@L6) and wpns considered magical]
> Point Blank Shot [+1 att & dam if target w/in 30 feet]
> Weapon focus, Composite Longbow [for his M/W, mighty weapon:  Att=+4[BAB]+4[DEX]+1[WF]+1M/W=+10,+11 if targ <30ft, Dam=1d8+2, +3<30ft]
> 
> Rogue Talent: Surprise Attack, one more
> 
> MYTHIC
> Feat:  Mythic Arcane Strike
> Hard to Kill
> Mythic Power per day = 5 [expended: 3 ]
> Surge +1d6 to roll just made [cost: 1 use of mythic power]
> Mythic HP: 4
> T1 Trickster Attack: surprise strike [swift + mythic power = attack 1 opponent within 30' flat-footed. Attack bypasses DR]
> T1 Path Ability:  Enhance Magic Item (+1 on all CL of potions, scrolls, staves and wands)
> potential alternates: Control the Mindless, Transfer Magic (requires touch)
> 
> SPELLS
> like magus (you get only 5 cantrip at 6th so you have to remove some)
> slots 4 1st and 3 2nd level spells (+ Int bonus)
> L0, DC 14
> Dancing Lights - 0
> Detect Magic – 0
> Light - 0
> Mending - 0
> Message - 0
> Mage Hand – 0
> Read Magic - 0
> 
> L1, DC 15
> Burning Hands – 1 [15 ft. cone a/e, 5d4 damage, Ref save halves]
> Mage Armor – 1 [Conj., +4 armor bonus to AC, d. 1hr/level]
> Magic Missile – 1 [3 missiles @ L6, 1d4+1 each]
> Shield - 1 [Abj. +4 AC bonus, blocks magic missiles, stacks with mage armor, d. 1min/level]
> 
> L2, DC 16
> Mirror Image - 2
> Summon Monster II – 2
> Invisibility [bloodline spell, 5th] – 2 [d. 1 min./level]
> 
> PP
> GP  975
> SP  143
> CP   42
> 
> EQUIPMENT
> Sorcerer's Bonded Item (Amulet – see above) [4,000gp]
> Headband of Alluring Charisma, +2 [4,000 gp]
> Ring of Feather Falling [2,200gp]
> Mighty [+1 Str] Composite Longbow +1 [2,500 gp.,  Att +7, +8<30Ft, Dam 1d8+2(+3<30Ft)]
> Quiver, 40 [39] cold iron arrows [4 gp]
> Masterwork Cold Iron Dagger [+1 attack only] [317 gp, Att +3BAB+1Str+1MW=+5, Dam 1d4+1Str +2Feat=1d4+3]
> Masterwork Cold Iron Longsword [+1 attack only] [330 gp, Att.+3BAB+1Str+1MW=+5, Dam 1d8+1 Str +2 Feat=1d8+3]
> Wand of Shield (150gp)
> Wand of Magic Missile [10 charges, CL 5, 3 missiles per charge][750 gp]
> Potion, Cure Lt. Wnds x8 -1 used (CL 1, 1d8+1 hp cured) [clear pink liquid][@50gp ea, 400gp]
> Potion, Cure Mod Wnds x2 (CL 3, 2d8+3 hp cured) [effervescent brownish liquid][@300gp ea, 600gp]
> 
> Extra Gear for Expedition:
> 2 mules
> 1 lt. horse, combat trained
> riding saddle & tack + 2 pack saddles
> Saddlebags
> 8 waterskins
> 8 weeks' rations
> 8 weeks' grain for animals
> 300 feet of hemp rope
> 150 feet silk rope
> Large Tent (paid 3 X book price)
> 20 large sacks
> quiver of cold iron arrows [40]
> Masterwork longsword
> Total for extra gear=575 gp, 2 sp, 8 cp [already deducted from funds]
> 
> History:  Banaq is not your typical Elf.  His name means, essentially, 'Can't Get Right' in Elvish.  Orphaned as an infant in an attack by orcs, Banaq was given his name by other Elves who found him, and then he was adopted by the Human ambassador to his village who was one of very few survivors of the attack.  His adoptive father instilled in Banaq a great appreciation for social interaction as well as Elvish art, literature, culture, and language.  He was raised in a home where Elvish was spoken almost exclusively, so he considers it his native tongue even though he was taught it by Humans instead of Elves.  Banaq's study of Elvish culture sparked his great interest in magic, but he did not have the overwhelming intellectual aptitude that he would have wished in order for him to pursue wizardly studies.  He made do by apprenticing himself to a Half-Elf Sorcerer.  He did receive the usual Elvish instruction in swordplay, however.   Banaq once fell under the _Fear_ effect of a _Dretch_ demon that he was battling just after the Worldwound opened.  He suffered the _fear_ only briefly before Sir Sheldon DeBir, his Paladin ally, rallied him back into the fight.  Banaq, upset over his slip, smote the _Dretch_ down with one mighty blow.
> 
> MEDALS AWARDED FOR GALLANTRY IN WAR AGAINST THE WORLDWOUND:
> Awarded the Righteous Medal of Clarity for gathering intelligence about the Worldwound and delivering it to the Crusaders. [+2 sacred bonus on saves vs. insanity or confusion effects.]
> Awarded the Righteous Medal of Spirit after feeling the _Fear_ effect of a _Dretch_ demon before being rallied by Sir Sheldon DeBir, Paladin companion. [+2 sacred bonus vs. Charm and possession.]
> 
> [/sblock]
> 
> *Description of Banaq:*
> Banaq looks quite youthful, as most elves do, but his shoulder-length hair is snow white, whether from mere genetics or a shock received in his formative years is a matter for speculation.  The comfortably fitting elvish garb that he customarily wears is made from a light and supple, yet strong and warm fabric said to be woven from the webs of great spiders, or perhaps an even more exotic source.  These garments are of a greenish-blue hue, with a coppery sheen visible in certain light.  Banaq wears a tunic, leggings, and a cloak all made of this substance.  He also customarily wears a veil or mask over the lower part of his face, as both a guard against unwanted familiarity and a sign of mourning for his family who are presumed lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]






Leif said:


> Rebuild? New Spells?




I think this is the rebuild he did for you so that you could join in with a more Roguish version of Banaq. If you like him start posting. We sort of need the Rogue type to so a little searching for a hidden cache of magic below the altar.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Rebuild? New Spells?



you are actually a blond, I bet.


----------



## Shayuri

TO be fair, Thorn is pretty roguey.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> you are actually a blond, I bet.




Actually, I was when I was a young boy, but then it turned first dark brown, and now gray, and Louis was until his hair fell out.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Actually, I was when I was a young boy, but then it turned first dark brown, and now gray, and Louis was until his hair fell out.




All true.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> All true.




Sorry, Bro!  Maybe we need to get us some toops?  You know, thoroughly club a rodent and stick in on your head.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Sorry, Bro!  Maybe we need to get us some toops?  You know, thoroughly club a rodent and stick in on your head.




I tried to buy some hair growth drugs, but the little woman told me to save her money. Perhaps a racoon pelt would do.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I can cut my dark brown pony 6tail off and you can superglue it to your head!?


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> I tried to buy some hair growth drugs, but the little woman told me to save her money. Perhaps a racoon pelt would do.




Wow, you must really have her whupped with your awesome masculinity if she'd rather have mere money than get to sleep with a younger man every night!



Scott DeWar said:


> I can cut my dark brown pony 6tail off and you can superglue it to your head!?




Yeah, umm, wouldn't there be less chance of vermin with the racoon pelt?   JK!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Yeah, umm, wouldn't there be less chance of vermin with the racoon pelt?   JK!



Hey, that just got really personal. The feelings of my lice and bedbugs are greatly hurt and I am telling Morrus!


----------



## Neurotic

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey, that just got really personal. The feelings of my lice and bedbugs are greatly hurt and I am telling Morrus!




Just go and get a room for yourselves


----------



## Scotley

Shayuri said:


> TO be fair, Thorn is pretty roguey.




True! No insult or slight intended.


----------



## Leif

I don't know what I was thinking.  This character is way too complex for me to be able to do playing him anything close to justice.  Maybe if I had been playing him since 1st level and had plenty of time to get used to everything.  Sorry.


----------



## MetaVoid

Maybe you could make a fighter with simple options?


----------



## Scotley

Looks like Vir and Adrian want to continue. Thorn wants to go back to the Army first. Banaq is abstaining. Anybody else want to chime in?


----------



## Neurotic

Do we have a reason to go back? I don't mind being convinced.


----------



## Shayuri

Thorn's okay with continuing. She was making a suggestion, but if the others would rather clear the place first, she's okay with it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

'Keva's fine with going on, now that he knows we've got a way to carry the loot with us and won't be leaving it here. Better to carry on now that we're here than to tackle those stairs two extra times.

Also, Vakeva will warm up to the newcomers eventually - miraculous coincidental appearances just don't jive with his suspicious nature


----------



## Leif

Banaq really has no dog in this fight, so he's still abstaining, but as a player I wanted to point out that we are a military or quasi-military unit, and we should follow orders first and take care of our fellow combatants in this battle.  Do we know for sure that neglecting to do so will not needlessly endanger our comrades-in-arms ?  Remember, we are in a war here, it's not just us whose lives are on the line here.  But, having said that, if there was some way we could use a spell or other magic to get word back, I suppose that would satisfy necessity and then we could do as we wish, provided that we receive no conflicting orders.


----------



## Shayuri

Thorn's with you. She's just focusing on the immediate questions. She'll be wary of them as well.


----------



## Neurotic

That is prudent, but as one of them pointed out, they already passed the paladins...unless they teleported up the stairs in which case we're over our heads as is. Or they both lie really well in which case we kill them as they reveal themselves.

That said, you have several NPCs - since we didn't play with them from level 1, do we know anything about any of them? From the IC thread, I gather that only riftwarden had any direct contact with the party. Viridian is also new in the party and new arrivals now equal in number those of the old group...*Keva*, *Thorn*, *Banaq *(semi-retired), Sir Sheldon (NPC), Mia and Denir (both NPCs) vs *Viridian*, *MetaVoid *and* deWars *new character


----------



## MetaVoid

We kill them all! And corrupt the band of paladins!! BWAHAAHAHAHA!!!  

Ahem...yes, proceed please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Oh, 'Keva's suspicious of Veridian as well . Not hostile, just keeping an eye on him.

And we don't actually know that any of the newcomers passed the Paladins. We're in enemy controlled territory. Just because the newcomers aren't obviously an enemy doesn't mean that they come from outside this territory. Demons are tricksy critters, and cunning ones.

The main party (including the NPCs, since they're still with us for RP purposes) were all commissioned together, given this task as a group, and have been leading the army. The newcomers... not so much.

For me as a person, just trying to keep 'Keva in character and do a little role-play to go along with my roll play


----------



## Neurotic

For Viridian I understand, you found him here. Maybe he is an evil servant of some demon who's just using you to clean this place for his own purposes...but deWar and MetaVoid came from the stairs which by definition means they passed the paladins...

I expected this mistrust to be the reason you'd all want to check in with paladins...imagine if those two are only human part of demonic army that captured the paladins  And Viridian isn't even metallic color, one more reason for mistrust 

I'm more of an action guy and PbP is slow enough without doing two weeks of 'we checked with the paladins and scanned our new companions and asked for proper introductions' 

Role-play away!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yeah, I'm working to include the RP with the action so I don't slow things too much. This is also why (meta game) I'm OK with moving on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The IC question about how readied actions worked prompted me to do a little research, especially since as a player I've been limited by a GM in just this situation. I debated with him for a few posts but eventually saw his point and agreed. Most (but not all) of the folks I've found chiming in seem to agree as well. Note that I'm not suggesting in any way that we change the ruling in this case, nor am I trying to step on any toes - just fostering a spirited rules discussion.

The arguments _against _using Readied Actions in this manner go like this:


Readied actions have to be taken in combat (after initiative). This started with 3.5. On page 26 of the DMG it says, "Don't allow players to take a readied action outside of combat."
The rules are in the combat section of the Pathfinder core rulebook, and specifically refer to standard actions and rounds - terms that have no meaning outside of combat.
Finally, what you're really looking at is acting before initiative is rolled - the very definition of a surprise round, which is the mechanic that should be used in these situations. 


Yes, special forces/police squads/etc go charging through doors as a standard tactic. If they've been sufficiently sneaky coming up to the door they take the bad guys on the other side by surprise. If not, they're met with a hail of gunfire as soon as the door flies open.

For this specific instance it could be argued that while our feisty Kobold was ready to charge through the door the bad-ass demon was just as ready for someone to come charging through, since there was no surprise on either side of the dice. Imagine the cries of outrage if it were _us_ behind the door and the _demon_ charging through... *"What!? But we weren't surprised and we won the initiative... how do they still get to go first?!"* (I can't speak for everyone else, obviously, but Scotley and Yrel can surely attest that *I* at least would be protesting loudly ).



The arguments _for_ seem to be based more on the vague wording and the fact that using them this way is not specifically forbidden in Pathfinder (though it was more than a strong suggestion in 3.5).


----------



## Neurotic

This is something I didn't know. 
Ambush = ready action until they get to specific position how is that in combat rounds?
We're noticed by some, surprise, roll Init and you May or may not go first even if you prepared for it because you cannot fulfill your trigger

It's not like they stand around declaring ready action each round. They ready themselves when targets approach. Which WOULD be appropriate time to roll Init except that the players would immediately metagame. 

I didn't know this rule and will be mindful of it next time. Thanks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic said:


> Ambush = ready action until they get to specific position how is that in combat rounds?
> 
> I didn't know this rule and will be mindful of it next time. Thanks.




That's the thing - it's all opinions. In Pathfinder it's not presented as a rule. Even in 3.5, it wasn't _exactly_ presented as a rule ("Players are not allowed to ready actions outside combat"), but more like an instruction to the DM ("Don't let your players ready actions outside of combat"). It's a subtle difference, I know, but it's enough to muddy the waters. That's why there's so much discussion and disagreement around.

My opinion on the "Ambush" case above: It's not in combat rounds. And even though you're "getting ready" to attack when the other party gets close enough, it's also not a readied action - not in rules/mechanics terms, anyway. It's a stealth check opposed by the other party's perception to determine surprise. I would use the surprise mechanic for this, not the readied action mechanic.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, there was definitely no surprise given the noise, so I decided, as I often do, to rule in favor of fun. Just get in there and start fighting. I was at least vaguely aware that that readied actions don't apply outside combat and I knew instinctively that using them to subvert initiative would be trouble. Thank you for taking the time I didn't have to get us some good info. 

Going forward, assume we roll initiative before readying actions. Thank you!


----------



## Leif

Maidhc O Casain said:


> The IC question about how readied actions worked prompted me to do a little research, especially since as a player I've been limited by a GM in just this situation. I debated with him for a few posts but eventually saw his point and agreed. Most (but not all) of the folks I've found chiming in seem to agree as well. Note that I'm not suggesting in any way that we change the ruling in this case, nor am I trying to step on any toes - just fostering a spirited rules discussion.
> 
> The arguments _against _using Readied Actions in this manner go like this:
> 
> 
> Readied actions have to be taken in combat (after initiative). This started with 3.5. On page 26 of the DMG it says, "Don't allow players to take a readied action outside of combat."
> The rules are in the combat section of the Pathfinder core rulebook, and specifically refer to standard actions and rounds - terms that have no meaning outside of combat.
> Finally, what you're really looking at is acting before initiative is rolled - the very definition of a surprise round, which is the mechanic that should be used in these situations.
> 
> 
> Yes, special forces/police squads/etc go charging through doors as a standard tactic. If they've been sufficiently sneaky coming up to the door they take the bad guys on the other side by surprise. If not, they're met with a hail of gunfire as soon as the door flies open.
> 
> For this specific instance it could be argued that while our feisty Kobold was ready to charge through the door the bad-ass demon was just as ready for someone to come charging through, since there was no surprise on either side of the dice. Imagine the cries of outrage if it were _us_ behind the door and the _demon_ charging through... *"What!? But we weren't surprised and we won the initiative... how do they still get to go first?!"* (I can't speak for everyone else, obviously, but Scotley and Yrel can surely attest that *I* at least would be protesting loudly ).
> 
> 
> 
> The arguments _for_ seem to be based more on the vague wording and the fact that using them this way is not specifically forbidden in Pathfinder (though it was more than a strong suggestion in 3.5).






Scotley said:


> Yeah, there was definitely no surprise given the noise, so I decided, as I often do, to rule in favor of fun. Just get in there and start fighting. I was at least vaguely aware that that readied actions don't apply outside combat and I knew instinctively that using them to subvert initiative would be trouble. Thank you for taking the time I didn't have to get us some good info.
> 
> Going forward, assume we roll initiative before readying actions. Thank you!




FIRST OF ALL, I heartily agree that Maidhc would be protesting, throwing down the gauntlet, and going for his concealed switchblade if a DM did him this way.

SECOND, I agree with Scotley's statement about just using initiative and letting the chips fall.  You shouldn't be able to ,in effect, get an automatic maxed init roll by preparing an action.  That defeats the whole initiative system, which is specifically designed to add a random element to every combat.  Any veterans/boxers/former gang members will agree that there's just no way to plan for everything that could, can, and usually does happen in a combat situation.  Combat is Murphy's Law on cocaine and steroids.  Not that I actually know, mind you, I've been close a few times, but I've managed to heave my butt out of the fire at the last possible moment each time.  Like when I was in the Army Reserve and my unit had an unheard-of VOLUNTARY call-up for Desert Storm, and I voluntarily decided to stay at home and in law school.  Or when Maidhc was out for my blood in middle school and had a trap set for me that involved him inserting a lawn rake into my skull at high speed.  Again, I wisely just stayed at home, and we became fast friends against all odds.  Believe it or not, I may have actually been an A-Hole in those days.


----------



## Neurotic

Since Scotley allowed readied actions this time, unless the demon fails his fort I'm dead. Especially if those ghouls have rogue levels.


----------



## Kaodi

This is what happens when you play a kobold. Provenance gets confused about who the PCs are and then you die.


----------



## Leif

You're playing a Kobold _on purpose_???  Sheesh, why are you angry with yourself and inflicting such dire punishment on yourself?


----------



## Neurotic

Leif said:


> You're playing a Kobold _on purpose_???  Sheesh, why are you angry with yourself and inflicting such dire punishment on yourself?




It's hardly standard kobold - and I pick suboptimal things so I can make a good story  and indulge my inner optimizer without fear of creating a monster


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> It's hardly standard kobold - and I pick suboptimal things so I can make a good story  and indulge my inner optimizer without fear of creating a monster




Uhhh, Kobolds ARE Monsters, last time I checked.


----------



## Kaodi

Kobold draconic sorcerers have a pretty cool favoured class bonus. Sure you might be a squishy little reptile dude buy you can make acid splash and ray of frost (and jolt) into some pretty dope at-will attacks if you just take enough charisma to be able to cast spells and load the rest into dexterity (with maybe a little constitution).


----------



## Neurotic

Leif said:


> Uhhh, Kobolds ARE Monsters, last time I checked.




Sure. Dragons are too. But so too could be cat-men, fish-men, elemental-men...



Kaodi said:


> Kobold draconic sorcerers have a pretty cool favoured class bonus. Sure you might be a squishy little reptile dude buy you can make acid splash and ray of frost (and jolt) into some pretty dope at-will attacks if you just take enough charisma to be able to cast spells and load the rest into dexterity (with maybe a little constitution).




Yeah, this one is a fighter...I need two lines of feats, one for story reasons (to become a dragon) and one for game effectiveness...plus Scotley approved adding claws to kobold base...


----------



## Scotley

Neurotic said:


> Since Scotley allowed readied actions this time, unless the demon fails his fort I'm dead. Especially if those ghouls have rogue levels.




I'll make the other players a really good deal on a headstone with an extra cute carved dragon/kobold thingy on top. The good news is they are book stock Ghouls...


----------



## Neurotic

I was thinking on initiative / surprise thing. And came to the conclusion that if no one is surprised both could have readied actions and those would be resolved in Init order. Which makes it irrelevant. Except for charger builds


----------



## Neurotic

Rolling here to avoid multiple IC posts
[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]


----------



## Neurotic

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]


----------



## Kaodi

You lived,  .


----------



## Scotley

sorry for the delays. Busy time here. Trying to get a post up shortly.


----------



## Leif

MetaVoid, why do you have a problem with anyone using the built-in die-roller here at ENWorld?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I might be wrong, but I think the request is mainly that the rolls be put in the OOC thread rather than as separate posts in the IC thread. An alternative might be to put them in spoiler blocks in the IC thread, and within the action post. This seems like the same kind of thing I asked for earlier - keep the IC thread for in-game action, and keep it as uncluttered as possible. That makes it *much* easier to keep up with what's happening. I get a little frustrated having to skim a bunch of posts with OOC chatter and dice rolls to get to the action. It's not a huge deal for me, but it does make all of the threads a nicer read.


----------



## Leif

Dice being placed in spoiler blocks makes much more sense to me.  That way, the dice to support the IC actions are right there, but in an unobtrusive way.  Having to switch back and forth from one thread to the other is IMHO unreasonably complicated, and a worse offense than that which it is designed to correct.


----------



## Neurotic

I don't like this roller because of limit to 4 rolls and sensitivity to errors... I can hide them, but it will still be 4 posts. I will try to post combat posts from home. If someone offers another roller I can try it from work


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yep, Leif, that's what I do - I like having the dice rolls right there in the post, but tucked away so they're unobtrusive. Of course, I don't use the ENWorld roller - I prefer the one on Myth-Weavers - so the rolls in my posts are actually links to the Myth-Weavers post where I rolled. But I pretty much copy/paste the text directly into my post here, so the only reason to click the link is to keep me honest.


----------



## Leif

Maidhc O Casain said:


> ... the only reason to click the link is to keep me honest.



THAT'S a waste of time!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain




----------



## MetaVoid

Leif said:


> MetaVoid, why do you have a problem with anyone using the built-in die-roller here at ENWorld?




I don't...I just don't like having 5 posts with wrong rolls than with repeated rolls than with extra damage and confirmation rolls any of which can contain errors of their own...And all that for one round of combat.

If rolled here, at least it would not clutter IC thread and the rolls can easily be linked from here as could from other rollers.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Neurotic said:


> I don't like this roller because of limit to 4 rolls and sensitivity to errors... I can hide them, but it will still be 4 posts. I will try to post combat posts from home. If someone offers another roller I can try it from work




http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/


----------



## Leif

MetaVoid said:


> I don't...I just don't like having 5 posts with wrong rolls than with repeated rolls than with extra damage and confirmation rolls any of which can contain errors of their own...And all that for one round of combat.
> 
> If rolled here, at least it would not clutter IC thread and the rolls can easily be linked from here as could from other rollers.




Won't putting all dice in spoiler blocks serve the same purpose?


----------



## Neurotic

Yeah, that one I used and it doesn't work anymore due changes in company policy

Sblocks don't remove dice limit and number of posts needed in case of errors or rerolls


----------



## MetaVoid

You are the hacker. Hack something


----------



## Leif

Maidhc O Casain said:


> the only reason to click the link is to keep me honest.






Leif said:


> THAT'S a waste of time!




Uhhh, what I _meant_ was that your honesty is so far above reproach that no check of your veracity is needed.  Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> Uhhh, what I _meant_ was that your honesty is so far above reproach that no check of your veracity is needed.  Yeah, that's the ticket!




Of course! That's how I took it


----------



## MetaVoid

Shayuri said:


> Thorn gives Adrian an aggrived look, then twists around to lash at the other ghoul twice in quick succession, once with each end of the chain. She gives the instrument enough slack that with a flick of her wrists she causes it to wrap around an arm and a leg, hampering the undead monster's movements if she doesn't rip it apart outright.




 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] You missed +3 to attack from Adrians song - you probably hit both if barely. And you get +3 to damage too.


----------



## Shayuri

Ah yes, I did forget about that! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Lou

I apologize to the group for not posting. Life has been weighing me down. I will try to be more diligent with my posts.


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:


> I apologize to the group for not posting. Life has been weighing me down. I will try to be more diligent with my posts.





Welcome back. Fortunately, nobody died due to your character's failure to act this time...


----------



## Neurotic

Scotley said:


> this time...



Promise or a threat


----------



## Scotley

Okay gang. I'm taking the family on vacation tomorrow and I don't expect a major post for about a week. I tried to cover the housekeeping details in sblocks so you wouldn't be left hanging. Feel free to post in my absence and I'll try to check in at least once. Ideally, when I return you will have examined the loot and decided on a next course of action.


----------



## Shayuri

Sweet sweet loot...hee hee. 

Thanks!

The sense I get is that from here, we just press forward, yeah? Is there an alternate path?


----------



## Neurotic

We could get out north from the kitchen, moving all those stone tables  I think we have only clean up to do unless there are catacombs under us. This guy seemed like boss fight. Unless his parent or summoner is around


----------



## Scotley

Okay gang, I'm back to regular posting again. There wasn't much to respond to, but I have a new post up. What's next?


----------



## Neurotic

*OOC:*


I'm traveling from 20th to 26th and will most likely follow (mobile phone) the thread, but not post. My posts may be short or missing altogether for the duration. Game on!


----------



## Scotley

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm traveling from 20th to 26th and will most likely follow (mobile phone) the thread, but not post. My posts may be short or missing altogether for the duration. Game on!




Thanks for letting us know. Hope you are going some place fun.


----------



## Scotley

We se3em to have a quorum if not a full group ready to act, so I'm going to advance things.


----------



## Neurotic

Scotley said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Hope you are going some place fun.




Paris, family trip with sight seeing and Disneyland on final day.  See you in a week.


----------



## Leif

There's a Disneyland in Paris???  Will wonders never cease?  Is their "Grumpy" a wine-swilling, horny little dude, or is that "Happy?"


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> There's a Disneyland in Paris???  Will wonders never cease?  Is their "Grumpy" a wine-swilling, horny little dude, or is that "Happy?"




I thought that was you?


----------



## Scott DeWar

naw, he'd be swilling whiskey


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> I thought that was you?



Heh!  Lately, I've been more of a Sleepy.



Scott DeWar said:


> naw, he'd be swilling whiskey



Thanksh for the vote of confidensh.  *HIC*


----------



## Leif

I'm moving into the next phase of my transformation from Lawyer to Grocery Clerk -- I'm in the process of Petitioning the Arkansas Supreme Court Committee on Professional Practice to change my status as an attorney from Active to Inactive.  There is no joy in Mudville.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> I'm moving into the next phase of my transformation from Lawyer to Grocery Clerk -- I'm in the process of Petitioning the Arkansas Supreme Court Committee on Professional Practice to change my status as an attorney from Active to Inactive.  There is no joy in Mudville.




Sorry to hear that. I know that will save you on the cost of CLEs.

I am moving towards being a high school teacher of mathematics.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Sorry to hear that. I know that will save you on the cost of CLEs.
> 
> I am moving towards being a high school teacher of mathematics.




Yes, it will save me 100% of the CLE cost, which was about $250.00 to $300.00 per year, but it only saves me 50% of the annual license fee, which I find particularly odd.  The difficult part is going to be hanging on for a couple of years until my income begins to approach what I was making at my earlier peak, but, eventually could easily set a new peak.


----------



## Neurotic

Leif said:


> There's a Disneyland in Paris???  Will wonders never cease?  Is their "Grumpy" a wine-swilling, horny little dude, or is that "Happy?"




Yes, there is. And it's there for the last 25 years.
Fun fact: when it opened, because of the cultural differences between USA and Europe there was a problem with restaurant capacity. Namely, USA people go to Disneyland and then drip in over the day for lunches, coffee, inter-attraction bites and other fun.

In Europe, there is a rush hour between 12 and 14 hours, 'lunch time' when essentially everyone goes to eat. And ice cream stands are opening only after that time because no one is giving the kids ice cream before lunch. 

I'm back and will resume my regular posting tomorrow


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Sorry to hear that. I know that will save you on the cost of CLEs.
> 
> I am moving towards being a high school teacher of mathematics.




Incidentally, speaking of high school mathematics teachers, I've seen Elbert Frazier several times at Kroger fairly recently.  He appears to remember me, and is always all smiles when he sees me, and I grin in reply.  It's almost like he isn't embarrassed at all that one of his former students is working at the grocery store at age 50.  And I've also seen Bettye [I think that's the way she spells it] Gibson there a few times.  She was my homeroom teacher and english teacher in 8th grade at Annie Camp, at least I think it was 8th grade.  Anyway, I was mullygrubbing to her about the whole grocery store lawyer thing, and she was very quick to tell me to quit that nonsense because if I'm happy, then that's all that matters.

You know, I wouldn't be happy if i had not pursued my education to its logical conclusion, but the education is not determinative of my destiny.  And the more I think about it and consider my situation, the more I realize that having a good job with lots of room to increase my compensation, and good people to work with, and plenty of people to help, all while providing a legitimate service that people want and need for a reasonable cost, is not a bad place to be at all.  And the education, well, that's just the icing on the cake.  I wouldn't be happy if I didn't know SOMETHING to that degree.  But that doesn't mean that I have to be an a$$hole lawyer and take advantage of people at their most vulnerable moments.


----------



## Scott DeWar

also, speaking to mathematics, I have worked out an algorithm that unlocks any password. I will causes mahap and mayhem to all of the civilized world. HLS has declared me a weapon of math destruction.


----------



## Leif

Leif vomited chuckled softly with that last post.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Incidentally, speaking of high school mathematics teachers, I've seen Elbert Frazier several times at Kroger fairly recently.  He appears to remember me, and is always all smiles when he sees me, and I grin in reply.  It's almost like he isn't embarrassed at all that one of his former students is working at the grocery store at age 50.  And I've also seen Bettye [I think that's the way she spells it] Gibson there a few times.  She was my homeroom teacher and english teacher in 8th grade at Annie Camp, at least I think it was 8th grade.  Anyway, I was mullygrubbing to her about the whole grocery store lawyer thing, and she was very quick to tell me to quit that nonsense because if I'm happy, then that's all that matters.
> 
> You know, I wouldn't be happy if i had not pursued my education to its logical conclusion, but the education is not determinative of my destiny.  And the more I think about it and consider my situation, the more I realize that having a good job with lots of room to increase my compensation, and good people to work with, and plenty of people to help, all while providing a legitimate service that people want and need for a reasonable cost, is not a bad place to be at all.  And the education, well, that's just the icing on the cake.  I wouldn't be happy if I didn't know SOMETHING to that degree.  But that doesn't mean that I have to be an a$$hole lawyer and take advantage of people at their most vulnerable moments.




You should go on the graduation speaker circuit with that speech! I think when we were coming up it was all about getting an education. There wasn't really much talk about job satisfaction or really even career so much as the idea that if you went to college and got an education you'd live happily ever after. It is sad how naive we were.


----------



## Scotley

Will try to get a post up for the next room tomorrow, if the consensus is to move on? Only heard from two of you so far.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scotley said:


> You should go on the graduation speaker circuit with that speech! I think when we were coming up it was all about getting an education. There wasn't really much talk about job satisfaction or really even career so much as the idea that if you went to college and got an education you'd live happily ever after. It is sad how naive we were.




Amen! 



Scotley said:


> Will try to get a post up for the next room tomorrow, if the consensus is to move on? Only heard from two of you so far.




Ready, boss.


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:


> You should go on the graduation speaker circuit with that speech! I think when we were coming up it was all about getting an education. There wasn't really much talk about job satisfaction or really even career so much as the idea that if you went to college and got an education you'd live happily ever after. It is sad how naive we were.




Unfortunately this is too true. I remember asking how you learn what actual jobs are out there instead of job titles and never could get any kind of response. It was like I was asking the wrong question.


----------



## Lou

I spent most of this week on required classroom observations. Hard to get into a classroom in the summer, but our instructor is an assistant principal at a middle school where summer school is just now ending.

The story:
In an 8th grade math class filled with English language learners, the teacher, who told me she normally teaches 6th grade, was covering linear and non-linear forms, as well as proportional and non-proportional linear equations. After about 90 minutes of listening to the teacher tell her students that their straight lines were non-linear, I asked to speak with her while the students were doing problems and asked her about the objective on the board that mentioned proportional and non-proportional lines. Her students were drawing straight lines that she was calling non-linear. She listened to me and went to her district-designed summer school lesson plans to review. After a short break, she retaught the class about proportional and non-proportional linear equations. I was worried that her class would not understand the correction, but the next morning in the same class I watched as student after student identified proportional and non-proportional lines reciting if the line passed through the origin or not.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Unfortunately this is too true. I remember asking how you learn what actual jobs are out there instead of job titles and never could get any kind of response. It was like I was asking the wrong question.




Interestingly, or not, Jane Jamison, my class's high school counselor, is another Kroger regular.


----------



## Scotley

Okay gang, playing catch up at work after taking a day off for the Independence Day holiday yesterday. Will try to get a post up late today or early tomorrow.


----------



## MetaVoid

[MENTION=51567]Lou[/MENTION], roll! And beat init 18, we all failed!


----------



## Neurotic

Hey! I didn't!  I just cannot do anything about the fliers


----------



## Lou

MetaVoid said:


> [MENTION=51567]Lou[/MENTION], roll! And beat init 18, we all failed!




No luck! Failed by 8 on the save, and Fatoon's initiative is a 2!


----------



## MetaVoid

We're doomed. That's what you get with cockiness


----------



## Scott DeWar

do I smell a TPK?


----------



## Neurotic

Meh, let it come down. But I'm guessing I'll need magic weapon spell or suffer DR


----------



## Lou

Scott DeWar said:


> do I smell a TPK?




Coup de Grace
As a full-round action, you can use a melee weapon to deliver a coup de grace (pronounced “coo day grahs”) to a helpless opponent. You can also use a bow or crossbow, provided you are adjacent to the target.

You automatically hit and score a critical hit. If the defender survives the damage, he must make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + damage dealt) or die. A rogue also gets her extra sneak attack damage against a helpless opponent when delivering a coup de grace.

Delivering a coup de grace provokes attacks of opportunity from threatening opponents.

You can’t deliver a coup de grace against a creature that is immune to critical hits. You can deliver a coup de grace against a creature with total concealment, but doing this requires two consecutive full-round actions (one to “find” the creature once you’ve determined what square it’s in, and one to deliver the coup de grace).


It's possible.


----------



## Neurotic

We didn't all fail the save, the trouble is, the flanker with tons of attacks and our divine caster did. I only need to slow it down, that's why I'm in the doorway. Hopefully, bard can do something. And we already saw what Vakeva can do

EDIT: Now that I mention it, I have something against demons - hopefully, it is not something that needs both cold iron AND magic 
 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], I changed Viridians action from ready action to apply potion.


----------



## Scotley

Neurotic said:


> EDIT: Now that I mention it, I have something against demons - hopefully, it is not something that needs both cold iron AND magic
> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], I changed Viridians action from ready action to apply potion.




So noted. I'm going to try and get a post up today if things go well.


----------



## Scotley

Working on a post. Should be up shortly if all goes well.


----------



## Shayuri

Dooooom

In Pathfinder you don't get saves to escape every turn, do you? Booo!


----------



## Neurotic

Yes. I mean no. I mean, correct, you fail initial save and you suffer until someone or something grants you new save. Not sure if bardic music counts.


----------



## Shayuri

Hm, well, the GM said to save again...but that DC. That's a pretty crazy DC.

Still, I have enough bonuses right now that it's a 50/50 chance. Not the worst, I guess.


----------



## Lou

Shayuri said:


> Dooooom
> 
> In Pathfinder you don't get saves to escape every turn, do you? Booo!




What makes you think we don't get a saving throw each round?

https://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/h/hold-person/

The subject becomes paralyzed and freezes in place. It is aware and breathes normally but cannot take any actions, even speech. Each round on its turn, the subject may attempt a new saving throw to end the effect. This is a full-round action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity.


----------



## Neurotic

That is specific to the spell, I was talking in general and Shayuri probably the same. It is much weaker spell this way.


----------



## MetaVoid

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], you could try surge for +1d8 average 4.5 which could free you


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> Hm, well, the GM said to save again...but that DC. That's a pretty crazy DC.




Peanut Gallery Observer:   I misread this at first as 'pretty crazy DM,' and thought, "Gee, how true...."


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> What makes you think we don't get a saving throw each round?




To be fair, the save every round is a fairly recent addition to the spell.  Back in the good old days, you only got one shot at saving against most spells, and if you failed you were just stuck for the duration.  There is a notable exception to this that I recently read in the 1E AD&D PH, but I can't remember what it is.  I think this makes the spell much less useful, particularly  _Hold Person, Mass_, which is a 7th level spell that allows a save every round.  Admittedly, at 7th level, the DC is considerably higher, but the target's bonuses to the save will be likewise enhanced, in all probability.


----------



## Lou

*repeating saving throws*



Leif said:


> To be fair, the save every round is a fairly recent addition to the spell.  Back in the good old days, you only got one shot at saving against most spells, and if you failed you were just stuck for the duration.  There is a notable exception to this that I recently read in the 1E AD&D PH, but I can't remember what it is.  I think this makes the spell much less useful, particularly  _Hold Person, Mass_, which is a 7th level spell that allows a save every round.  Admittedly, at 7th level, the DC is considerably higher, but the target's bonuses to the save will be likewise enhanced, in all probability.




I don't remember much of the rules of 1E or even 2E. I suspect the notable exception to only one saving throw is _Hold Person_, but I could be wrong.

How new is the 3.5 SRD? 2000? That would be not quite half the history of D&D.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/holdPerson.htm

"Each round on its turn, the subject may attempt a new saving throw to end the effect. (This is a full-round action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity.)"

I see that this is kept in 5E SRD as well.


----------



## Shayuri

I didn't remember that you got a save every round. I thought that was a 5e thing.

Happy to see I'm wrong.


----------



## Scott DeWar

https://idiscepolidellamanticora.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/tsr2010-players-handbook.pdf

This spell holds immobile, and freezes in places, from 1-3 humans or humanoid creatures (see below) for 5 or more melee rounds. The level of  the  cleric casting the hold person spell dictates the length of time the effect will last. The basic duration is 5 melee rounds at 1st  level, 6 rounds at 2nd level, 7 rounds at 3rd level, etc. If the spell is cast at three persons, each gets a saving throw at the normal score; if only two persons are being enspelled,  each makes their saving throw at -1 on their die; if the spell is cast at but one person, the  saving throw die is at -2. Persons making  their  saving throws are totally  unaffected  by  the  spell. 

Creatures affected by a hold person spell are: brownies, dryads, dwarves, elves, gnolls, gnomes, goblins, half-elves, halflings, half-orcs. hobgoblins, humans, kobolds, lizard men, nixies, orcs, pixies, sprites, and troglodytes. The spell caster  needs a  small, straight  piece  of  iron as the  material component of this spell.


----------



## Lou

So in 1978 AD&D, Hold Person was a Cleric level 2 spell and a Magic-User level 3 spell, with only one saving throw allowed. The Good Ol' Days(tm)


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> I didn't remember that you got a save every round. I thought that was a 5e thing.
> 
> Happy to see I'm wrong.




I thought the same, but I'm not so happy that you [we] were [possibly] wrong, and I'm still not convinced that we were [are].


----------



## Leif

DeWar, remember, in 1E, there were notes on how to adjudicate spells in the DMG, in addition to the descriptions in the PH.  It is in the DMG where you'll find the thing about repeated saves.  So I was wrong, it's not  in the DMG.  In fact, I can find no mention of a save every round vs. _Hold Person_ in 1E rules at all!  I'm not sure what I was looking at before, but I am relieved to know that my memory of the spell was correct.  

There is one odd thing in the description of the 2nd level cleric spell _Hold Person_ in the 1E PH -- it gives durations for the spell when cast by a first or second level caster, but the spell is not available to clerics below third level.  And under 1E rules, a cleric would have to be even higher than that to scribe a scroll.  I guess a higher level cleric could theoretically scribe a _Hold Person_ scroll cast at first or second level, but that would just be weird.


----------



## Scotley

Fortunately for you lot, we are playing Pathfinder 1e and you do get to try a new save each round. Sorry to disappear on you all this week. Hope to be back to normal posting next week and get you all sorted out.


----------



## Neurotic

I thought you had some way to avoid cover too since you didn't roll for partial cover in general first round, Maidh.

Also, I don't think you should assume to know what type which monster is, that what knowledge skills are for.

On the other hand, MetaVoid made the roll but Adrian didn't say anything


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I didn't roll because there's nothing to roll. Partial cover and cover provide AC bonuses (not miss chances - that's concealment). Total cover means I don't have line of sight, thus unless I have a way to ricochet my arrows I can't shoot it. I think something like that ability might come on line later, but I'm not sure.

And 'Keva does, in fact, know the thing is a demon. Or at least he's been told that it is. When Adrian saw it he said, "Demons!" Veridian himself then repeated the word in the very next post (Posts 1274 and 1275 if you'd like to check my memory).


----------



## Neurotic

No problem with demonbane, but with monstrous humanoid for gargoyles. I would easily put them down as demons or stone elementals. Just like Scotley thought kobolds aren't persons


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

True, but we've fought gargoyles previously in this game - 'Keva already knew what they were.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Sorry for the snark, Neurotic. I woke up in a foul mood this morning and shouldn't have taken it out on you.


----------



## Neurotic

No problem, I don't insult easily and I did object to your play. And possibly without cause. Especially since I made rules error by miting cover and concealment


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

So it turns out you were right to question, but not for the reason you did... 

Vakeva can't change the bane on his bow . I had just finished rolling a round for a high level Inquisitor in another game who _can_, and just kept right on going with it.

Vakeva's bow is just evil outsider bane. Scotley, please don't count the bane damage vs the gargoyles, and change his enemy selection - he'll shoot one 'till it's dead, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Scotley

Maidhc O Casain said:


> So it turns out you were right to question, but not for the reason you did...
> 
> Vakeva can't change the bane on his bow . I had just finished rolling a round for a high level Inquisitor in another game who _can_, and just kept right on going with it.
> 
> Vakeva's bow is just evil outsider bane. Scotley, please don't count the bane damage vs the gargoyles, and change his enemy selection - he'll shoot one 'till it's dead, rinse and repeat.




So noted. Thanks all!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Vakeva's HP loss is due to negative levels, so it won't respond to cure spells. Takes time to recover, or a Restoration spell.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[MENTION=87106]MetaVoid[/MENTION] I did include the Bard bonuses, and I thank you for them! I always love having a Bard in the party!


----------



## Scotley

These newly arrived foes are Demons, FYI.


----------



## Scotley

Hope to have a post up tomorrow. Been a little distracted by vacations, but I should be back to regular posting this week.


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]
Download all your threads and save them. The boards appear unstable and last time they crashed three months of posts were lost.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am having no troubles.


----------



## Neurotic

I Sent some messages and posted some. And after each 'send' there was some php Mail mentioning error... But it would correctly redirect me back.


----------



## Scotley

Will do just in case.


----------



## Lou

Are we moving forward?


----------



## Scotley

Sorry, work kinda side tracked me for a few days. Post coming soon!


----------



## MetaVoid

Lou said:


> Are we moving forward?




Did you post for the round?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Sorry, all. I've had a sudden up-tick in activity on Myth-Weavers that's been drawing me off, but mostly it's been a *very* high-stress time at work, building over the last few months, and it's come to a head this week. Yesterday, in fact. So I haven't been keeping up over here. Totally my bad.

That said, I found out yesterday that there's going to be a HUGE change in my job and it's going to take me a bit of time to adjust. I really hate to ask y'all to wait until I get it sorted out, because I honestly don't know how long it will take before I can wrap my head around it enough to be able to keep up with all of my gaming.


----------



## Leif

Not to worry, M O C!  You can always apply at Kroger!  I can virtually GUARAN-en-TEE that you can wrap your head around one of our jobs.  You might have to take a slight cut in pay for awhile, but nothing good is free.  Hey, you might even get a job that would make you my supervisor or something.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

My friend, you'd better believe I've thought more than once that a different career path would be worth considering. These changes are a bitter pill to swallow, but that has nothing to do with pay or benefits. It's just changes - changes that I don't like and that I have little say or choice about. I've got lots to learn, and to learn quickly.


----------



## Leif

I guess you must mean requirements for the way that you practice your profession as a counselor.  But doesn't that impair your professional independence?  And isn't that kinda necessary for a good practice?  I guess if you raise much of a stink about it, that would pretty much be asking them to show you the door, so all you can do is either grimace and swallow it, or ride your high horse into private practice.  Either choice sucks.  'Cause I'm living proof that solo practice [of the profession of your choice] may look tough, and seem tougher, but it's actually hellaciously tougher than it even seems.  My income as a grocery clerk is firmly attached to the hindmost udder, and, yet, it still far surpasses my income from my solo law practice, except for one year.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Nah, not the way. Just the place. Had to give up my clinic here in town and take over management of the clinic in Blytheville. They're doing me right as far as salary, travel comp, etc. I just really love my clinic here and the people working for me, and the one in Blytheville is much larger, and has a dozen other programs attached to it that I know nothing about running (yet). I'm a little terrified of that, and a lot sad about losing my folks here.


----------



## Neurotic

Look at it this way: once you meet everyone there, adjust to the workload and the travel...bigger clinic means more staff ti delegate the jobs to and you can have time for Keva to wreck havoc.


----------



## Neurotic

In the meantime, maybe his old age caught up to say hi and drink some spirits with him and the rest of us can have some challenge ahead of us. Even if that is only cleanup now.
I believe we have some work to do and brinite paladins up and such...assuming the demons are the last fight (as I thought about that half blood)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic said:


> Look at it this way: once you meet everyone there, adjust to the workload and the travel...bigger clinic means more staff ti delegate the jobs to and you can have time for Keva to wreck havoc.




Well, there is that


----------



## Scotley

Maidhc O Casain said:


> My friend, you'd better believe I've thought more than once that a different career path would be worth considering. These changes are a bitter pill to swallow, but that has nothing to do with pay or benefits. It's just changes - changes that I don't like and that I have little say or choice about. I've got lots to learn, and to learn quickly.




Sorry to hear of your stress. We share a similar field. The only thing that stays the same is that everything changes. We'll keep chugging along as this bit of the adventure is virtually over and there will be some set up for the next one to follow. Just jump in when you are able.


----------



## Scotley

Okay, we have successfully wrapped up the current side quest and we'll be back on the road with the army soon. You have to decide if you want to spend any time cleansing the evil from the place. I have family visiting for the next few days and then when they leave I'm going to visit other family. I expect to be posting minimally for about a week. Hope you all have a great holiday.


----------



## Neurotic

Happy holidays all. 

I think we have enough religious or outright divine characters that we will cleanse this place. IC post some time tomorrow after sleep.


----------



## Shayuri

Thorn'll play guard duty then.


----------



## Scotley

There is an experience bonus to cleansing... 

Hope you all had a good holiday. I should be back to my regular (which sadly isn't all that regular) posting rate.


----------



## Scotley

Heading off for a little Spring Break Vacation with the family tomorrow. I don't expect to post much until late next week. Hope we can get the game moving again upon my return. Still waiting on a post from most of you.


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=51567]Lou[/MENTION], [MENTION=87106]MetaVoid[/MENTION], [MENTION=29558]Maidhc O Casain[/MENTION] - you with us?


----------



## MetaVoid

I've posted my response!


----------



## Shayuri

Ergh...kinda. Trying to be. Sorry I been away for awhile.

Clawing my way back yet again.


----------



## Neurotic

Shayuri said:


> Ergh...kinda. Trying to be. Sorry I been away for awhile.
> 
> Clawing my way back yet again.




Keep doing it enough times and you get better at it and have mountain of Cr@p from earlier to help you.  not the best motivational message, but I got through some serious things including war. The Will is parlament, everything else can wear out.

So, hold on!
And read Kiplings poem If


----------



## Scotley

_If_ is good stuff. 

Working on a post now.


----------



## MetaVoid

Scotley said:


> He is willing to cast protection from Energy and Shield other now.




I would take shield other, I have weak defenses and have melee weapon. Or Thorn could get it (she is more dangerous in melee and I can keep back)
I have energy resistance naturally, someone else should call it.


----------



## Neurotic

Sorry for the silence, I'm travelling. I will be back on Friday and resume posting.


----------



## Scotley

My life has been very busy and I've had no time for ENWorld the last month. I hope things are starting to get better. I am eager to continue if the players are.


----------



## MetaVoid

Yes please! Sorry to hear about the troubles, glad to hear it is clearing up


----------



## MetaVoid

[MENTION=51567]Lou[/MENTION], [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]? [MENTION=29558]Maidhc O Casain[/MENTION]? You with us?


----------



## Neurotic

I spy with my little eye: 
Lous Last Activity Sunday, 7th April, 2019 02:48 PM
Shayuri Last Activity Yesterday 12:42 AM
Maidh UNKNOWN


----------



## Leif

Scotley on 5/29/19(!) said:


> My life has been very busy and I've had no time for ENWorld the last month. I hope things are starting to get better. I am eager to continue if the players are.




What happened to continuing?  If you need an infusion of new blood, I can always make a new character.


----------



## Lou

Trying to get life back to normal, if there is such a thing after 11 months of being ill with double pneumonia. My understanding of living with chronic illness has reached a new level. My cardiologist has changed my meds--he's not happy with my BP, and my blood work is moving the wrong way overall. If this change doesn't work (I'm at max dosage), he'll have to start stacking drugs. My liver likes to eat drugs, so we may just have to deal with high BP. I've lost 10 lbs recently, but I'm still, what, 30 lbs overweight. Wife and I started lifting again. I find that twice a week is what it takes to work on my overall fitness. About a month ago, I fell with a chainsaw in my hands. I managed to drop it right, but I fell left over some elevated landscape bricks with rough edges. I will have scars over my left knee from the deep scrapes. They only bled for 4 hours. I am working on my paperwork backlog. I hope to be caught up by the time school starts in the fall.


----------



## Neurotic

Ouch!! Hold on, keep going and things have way of righting themselves. And it is just 30 lbs  it will come off eventually


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Trying to get life back to normal, if there is such a thing after 11 months of being ill with double pneumonia. My understanding of living with chronic illness has reached a new level. My cardiologist has changed my meds--he's not happy with my BP, and my blood work is moving the wrong way overall. If this change doesn't work (I'm at max dosage), he'll have to start stacking drugs. My liver likes to eat drugs, so we may just have to deal with high BP. I've lost 10 lbs recently, but I'm still, what, 30 lbs overweight. Wife and I started lifting again. I find that twice a week is what it takes to work on my overall fitness. About a month ago, I fell with a chainsaw in my hands. I managed to drop it right, but I fell left over some elevated landscape bricks with rough edges. I will have scars over my left knee from the deep scrapes. They only bled for 4 hours. I am working on my paperwork backlog. I hope to be caught up by the time school starts in the fall.




Lou, the best thing I've done for my health, EVER, was to give up law.  The transformation is quick and amazing.  You may still be clinging to some legal aspect somewhere or something.  Otherwise, maybe it's just time to kick the bucket?  Joke, joke.


----------



## MetaVoid

Lou said:


> Trying to get life back to normal, if there is such a thing after 11 months of being ill with double pneumonia. My understanding of living with chronic illness has reached a new level. My cardiologist has changed my meds--he's not happy with my BP, and my blood work is moving the wrong way overall. If this change doesn't work (I'm at max dosage), he'll have to start stacking drugs. My liver likes to eat drugs, so we may just have to deal with high BP. I've lost 10 lbs recently, but I'm still, what, 30 lbs overweight. Wife and I started lifting again. I find that twice a week is what it takes to work on my overall fitness. About a month ago, I fell with a chainsaw in my hands. I managed to drop it right, but I fell left over some elevated landscape bricks with rough edges. I will have scars over my left knee from the deep scrapes. They only bled for 4 hours. I am working on my paperwork backlog. I hope to be caught up by the time school starts in the fall.




Not sure what your job is, but it seems you need to destress. You got lucky with the saw accident, life is telling you you're too occupied to be focused on the moment  (psycho babble). I'm glad you got better from pneumonia (what is double pneumonia?!) - working out and being outside is best cure for most of modern ilnesses. Work at it and good luck!


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Lou, the best thing I've done for my health, EVER, was to give up law.  The transformation is quick and amazing.  You may still be clinging to some legal aspect somewhere or something.  Otherwise, maybe it's just time to kick the bucket?  Joke, joke.




The wife wants me to inactivate my law license. I'm resisting. One of my buddies was just elected President-Elect of the State Bar. I may be asked to serve on a committee.


----------



## Lou

MetaVoid said:


> Not sure what your job is, but it seems you need to destress. You got lucky with the saw accident, life is telling you you're too occupied to be focused on the moment  (psycho babble). I'm glad you got better from pneumonia (what is double pneumonia?!) - working out and being outside is best cure for most of modern ilnesses. Work at it and good luck!




In 2016, I managed a small law firm with 15 employees, and only 4 staff.

I tested positive for two different types of parasitic bacteria. You heard of Legionnaire's Disease? There are three different bacteria in this strange grouping. I test [HI]very, very[/HI] positive for the [HI]antibodies for the[/HI] other two, not Legionnaire's. [HI]That was a sign of an active infection.[/HI] They are not too hard to treat, takes 30 days, twice a day, of a older antibiotic. But these buggers invade the cells and therefore don't cause an immune system response immediately. I was seriously ill for 7 weeks, but I thought I was over it and recovering. Blood tests showed that I was still infected 7 months later.

Law was stressful, so now I teach high school math. Not the best idea to cut stress....


----------



## Neurotic

Math in high school >>> law firm? How that works?


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> What happened to continuing?  If you need an infusion of new blood, I can always make a new character.




Feel free to bring some new blood. I am serious about continuing.


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:


> Trying to get life back to normal, if there is such a thing after 11 months of being ill with double pneumonia. My understanding of living with chronic illness has reached a new level. My cardiologist has changed my meds--he's not happy with my BP, and my blood work is moving the wrong way overall. If this change doesn't work (I'm at max dosage), he'll have to start stacking drugs. My liver likes to eat drugs, so we may just have to deal with high BP. I've lost 10 lbs recently, but I'm still, what, 30 lbs overweight. Wife and I started lifting again. I find that twice a week is what it takes to work on my overall fitness. About a month ago, I fell with a chainsaw in my hands. I managed to drop it right, but I fell left over some elevated landscape bricks with rough edges. I will have scars over my left knee from the deep scrapes. They only bled for 4 hours. I am working on my paperwork backlog. I hope to be caught up by the time school starts in the fall.




What others said is true on the stress front. If you are doing what you can with meds and exercise, stress and diet are what's left. Are you keeping your salt intake low and your potassium, magnesium and calcium  high? Not everyone with hpb is sensitive to sodium. If you go super low on sodium for two weeks and your numbers don't change you don't have to worry as much about sodium. But if it does drop with greatly reduced sodium eating extra potassium and magnesium can help your body get rid of the excess sodium. Look into the DASH diet which is specifically targeted and lowering blood pressure. 

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...ealthy-eating/in-depth/dash-diet/art-20048456

How much caffeine intake do you average? That can spike bp too. 

There are several vitamins and supplements that have some research supporting them for lowering. My personal opinion, and I'm not a doc or a chemist, is that the reason the research is not stronger is that we all get different levels of these vitamins and minerals in our diet so when they do a study they don't control for how much of the substance in question a person has already been eating. So some people in the study benefit from adding and others who already eat plenty don't. The only way to know which ones will work for you is to try them and see what happens. The research is further compromised by the fact that there is relatively little money to be made from things that can't be patented, so there is less money to do serious research.

Some are safer than others. Potassium can be particularly effective, but also dangerous, especially in combination with some drugs. Magnesium, Calcium and CoQ10 are all fairly safe and have some research to back them up. Omega 3 oils and garlic are also promising, but they are natural blood thinners, so use with caution if you are going to keep playing with chain saws. There are several others worth looking at as well. Cocoa, green tea, B-vitamins, Vitamins E and C, Melatonin, CLA, L-Arginine, red rice yeast and even olive oil. Most of these are going to result in small improvements  at best, but that may be enough. 

Anyway, hope you'll get caught up enough to join us.


----------



## Lou

I was really surprised how stressful teaching public school is. You cannot leave the classroom, even to run to the rest room. You have a strict schedule and many small non-teaching assignments that add to the work load.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Feel free to bring some new food. I am serious about continuing.



Oh!!!  Are we due to fight some cannibals next?  

I'm leaning towards playing a druid.  (I'm just about to finish my second read through all of the Iron Druid books that I have been able to find since last Christmas.)  How many toes will I trample with that?


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> The wife wants me to inactivate my law license. I'm resisting. One of my buddies was just elected President-Elect of the State Bar. I may be asked to serve on a committee.




Based on my experience with committees of the Arkansas Bar Association, such service is a joke and not worth your time.  There are a few committees that do some helpful work, but mostly it's stuff like planning next year's bar association convention and crap like that.  And even if you do helpful work, you're not likely to be paid for it.


----------



## MetaVoid

Leif said:


> Oh!!!  Are we due to fight some cannibals next?
> 
> I'm leaning towards playing a druid.  (I'm just about to finish my second read through all of the Iron Druid books that I have been able to find since last Christmas.)  How many toes will I trample with that?




No problem with the druid


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lou said:


> Trying to get life back to normal, if there is such a thing after 11 months of being ill with double pneumonia.



OMG! Dude, that was one of the many things I battled in 2011! I still have the trach scar when I was on a ventilator!!



MetaVoid said:


> .. .. .. .. ..  I'm glad you got better from pneumonia (what is double  pneumonia?!) -  .. .. .. .. ..



 that is pneumonia bacterium in both lungs. It is so bad because of just how much fluid builds/ how little O2 is taken in.


----------



## Leif

Ok, Scotley, I looked at the RG to refresh my memory somewhat.  I guess I can probably find everything I need to make a Druid there and in the old Recruiting thread.  Actually, my old character could be made very playable with some minor changes, but I don't know, I think I'd still rather try-out the Druid, although a druid seems just about as out-of-place in this game as a sorcerer.  I was thinking about a druid whose defense of nature makes him seek out and destroy aberrations and monsters from the lower planes.  I don't have a lot of specific plans or ideas yet, but I'm willing to consider suggestions, but I may not follow them all, or, heck, any of them.


----------



## Leif

Hang in there  [MENTION=51567]Lou[/MENTION].  When I had my pneumonia, it was secondary or even tertiary to my other injuries.  And I didn't even know I had it because I was in a coma.  So it's not really fair that I didn't suffer with it at all.  But you can beat this thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> .  I was thinking about a druid whose defense of nature makes him seek out and destroy aberrations and monsters from the lower planes.




Terry Pratchett May decry pledgerism from the Shannarah Chronicles.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Terry Pratchett May decry pledgerism from the Shannarah Chronicles.




Okay, first of all, Terry Pratchett wouldn't care anything about it, because he wrote different books:  The Colour of Magic, Wyrd Sisters, Discworld, etc.  You're thinking of Terry Brooks.  Secondly, it's not plagiarism to be inspired by an author's works and create a new character based on existing one.  Truthfully, I hadn't even considered Allanon when I thought about this character.  I did read Sword of Shannara again last year, but my character would be very different from Allanon.


----------



## Neurotic

My wouldn't  I have reincarnate druid without animal companion in another game. 200 years old dwarf with a stuff, deep cowl and an attitude


----------



## MetaVoid

Your druid can have Neurotics kobold as a companion  There is some kind of dragon druid archetype


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Ok, Scotley, I looked at the RG to refresh my memory somewhat.  I guess I can probably find everything I need to make a Druid there and in the old Recruiting thread.  Actually, my old character could be made very playable with some minor changes, but I don't know, I think I'd still rather try-out the Druid, although a druid seems just about as out-of-place in this game as a sorcerer.  I was thinking about a druid whose defense of nature makes him seek out and destroy aberrations and monsters from the lower planes.  I don't have a lot of specific plans or ideas yet, but I'm willing to consider suggestions, but I may not follow them all, or, heck, any of them.




I look forward to seeing what you come up with. A Druid could be useful.


----------



## Leif

*New Druid PC*

For an animal companion, I would like an earth elemental, if that's possible.  I was thinking that this would be emblematic of my druid's connection with the earth (Gaia) and his commitment to maintaining the purity of the earth against the demon hordes issuing forth from the worldwound.  He also hopes to find a way to heal or repair the wardstone.


----------



## MetaVoid

Leif said:


> For an animal companion, I would like an earth elemental, if that's possible.  I was thinking that this would be emblematic of my druid's connection with the earth (Gaia) and his commitment to maintaining the purity of the earth against the demon hordes issuing forth from the worldwound.  He also hopes to find a way to heal or repair the wardstone.




If I understand the story correctly, wardstone was destroyed and we are now the wards. You might need to build a new one. With heroes sacrificing themselves or at least their mythic power to build one. You could take that non-mythic option for extra 'mundane' power in mythic campaign. I cannot recall right now what it was, but I remember looking at it when I was making the character


----------



## Neurotic

Leif said:


> For an animal companion, I would like an earth elemental, if that's possible.  I was thinking that this would be emblematic of my druid's connection with the earth (Gaia) and his commitment to maintaining the purity of the earth against the demon hordes issuing forth from the worldwound.  He also hopes to find a way to heal or repair the wardstone.




There is an archetype with four elemental eidolons (these are summoner pets, but not really  ) - first of all, you get four of them, but with predefined evolutions..and second, it fits your description. 

An elemental ally is a druid who has crafted powerful bonds of trust and friendship with one ally from each of the four primary elemental planes. Elemental allies are similar to genie-binders

Best part is, it replaces only wild empathy and natures lure.


----------



## Leif

MetaVoid said:


> If I understand the story correctly, wardstone was destroyed and we are now the wards. You might need to build a new one. With heroes sacrificing themselves or at least their mythic power to build one. You could take that non-mythic option for extra 'mundane' power in mythic campaign. I cannot recall right now what it was, but I remember looking at it when I was making the character






Neurotic said:


> There is an archetype with four elemental eidolons (these are summoner pets, but not really  ) - first of all, you get four of them, but with predefined evolutions..and second, it fits your description.
> 
> An elemental ally is a druid who has crafted powerful bonds of trust and friendship with one ally from each of the four primary elemental planes. Elemental allies are similar to genie-binders
> 
> Best part is, it replaces only wild empathy and natures lure.




Metavoid and Neurotic have some cool ideas here.  What's the ruling from our Friendly Neighborhood DM???

I will say that I was leaning toward my druid having a preference for earth elementals.


----------



## Neurotic

There 

https://sites.google.com/site/pathf...rchetypes/paizo---druid-archetypes/cave-druid
https://sites.google.com/site/pathf...etypes/paizo---druid-archetypes/menhir-savant
https://sites.google.com/site/pathf...types/paizo---druid-archetypes/mountain-druid


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> For an animal companion, I would like an earth elemental, if that's possible.  I was thinking that this would be emblematic of my druid's connection with the earth (Gaia) and his commitment to maintaining the purity of the earth against the demon hordes issuing forth from the worldwound.  He also hopes to find a way to heal or repair the wardstone.




I expect most of the archetypes recommended by others could be acceptable if you want to go that route. 

If you really just want to play a druid with an earth focus and an earth elemental companion I'll offer you two simple options. 

First pick a standard animal companion and add the Elemental Companion Archetype (Earth). I'd recommend an animal with a burrowing speed such as a badger or giant mole. http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor...emental-companion-animal-companion-archetype/

Or I'll actually let  you just take a small earth elemental as a companion.


----------



## Neurotic

Use animal stats for balance reasons. Just description it as an elemental. Bite can be double handed sam with crystals in the hands (slashing), burrow is moving earth etc 

Simple reskinning


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> I expect most of the archetypes recommended by others could be acceptable if you want to go that route.
> 
> If you really just want to play a druid with an earth focus and an earth elemental companion I'll offer you two simple options.
> 
> First pick a standard animal companion and add the Elemental Companion Archetype (Earth). I'd recommend an animal with a burrowing speed such as a badger or giant mole. http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor...emental-companion-animal-companion-archetype/
> 
> Or I'll actually let  you just take a small earth elemental as a companion.




I like the small earth elemental as a companion option.  That's actually what I was hoping for.


----------



## MetaVoid

There is only one advancement of the animal companion at 4th or 7th level, but there is The Beast Speaker feat that allows you to take magical beasts (one of them is bullete, but could as easily be an elemental). In addition, there is Beast mastery feat that allows special enhancement of said animal companion at 11th level.

Since Scotley allowed you to take small earth elemental, you could maybe take it as medium at 7th (which would give it size enhancement, +4 STR +4 CON -2DEX - part of this is size change) and take the above feats for further enhancements? Taking another size increment to the companion in addition to its changes through druid levels seems...too much. You already get to enhance it with feats, ability increases, archetypes, tricks and AC bonuses.


My 2 cents...on the other hand, I'm not the DM here, so good luck


----------



## Leif

MetaVoid said:


> My 2 cents...on the other hand, I'm not the DM here, so good luck



Thanks for your two cents.  I'm not at all familiar with this progression.


----------



## Neurotic

Leif said:


> Thanks for your two cents.  I'm not at all familiar with this progression.



It is in animal companion descriptions. They get size enhancement and extra str, CON or whatever... But not +8 to everything as you would get with 2 size increases. But if Scotley allows you to cast animal spells on it you could enlarge it, acid maw it or whatever

Or, you could take size extra, but not druidic enhancement of animal companion... Or everything as Scotley rules. After all, I got a kobold fighter


----------



## Leif

Scotley, just how tough is a small elemental, anyway?  Will hit dice be set by size, or tied to my HD?


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Scotley, just how tough is a medium elemental, anyway?  I figure it's size M, so roughly man-sized, but will hit dice be set by size, or tied to my HD?




Use some of these stats http://www.d20pfsrd.com/bestiary/mo...mental/elemental-earth/small-earth-elemental/

But they are superseded by the animal companion chart here
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/druid/animal-companions

Things like saves, hit dice and bab come from the second link and are based on your level.


----------



## Leif

Average HP?  Gear per the standard PF chart?
Never mind, found it.


----------



## Leif

I've done some reading about chargen and so forth, since I have little or no memory of my previous time in the game.  I think I want to play a Druid named *Devon Shield* who quickly became disillusioned with the way that people and other creatures were misusing the natural world.  He decided that he couldn't just stand idly by and so became a Ranger.  When he attained mythic status, his call was to become a Guardian.  Final Levels Druid 1, Ranger 5, Guardian T1.


----------



## Neurotic

To replace Thorn


----------



## Leif

Thorn is gone?  What happened?


----------



## Neurotic

Not sure if anything happened, just that shayuri isn't responding in two other games


----------



## Leif

I remember Shayuri as being one of the best, most reliable posters on ENWorld, so I'd say _some_thing has definitely happened.  But it may be as simple as a computer problem.


----------



## Scotley

Hope all is well with Shayuri and Thorn will be back. 

Devin Shield sounds good to me. Hope to see him report for duty soon.


----------



## Leif

I don't know, the chargen just wasn't flowing for me today.  I don't know, I just don't know....


----------



## Leif

Posting is going to be iffy for me for awhile now:  Today was my first day of six days of work in a row.  I may be able to post some late in the day, if I have any energy left to work on my character, or I may just be totally wiped out from heat and effort.  It's like an oven outside here, and the humidity is diabolically high.  Hell and Arizona have nothing on Arkansas -- those are dry heats.  Arkansas, in the delta of the Mississippi River at least, is full of rice paddies, which make it like a sauna cranked up to boiling.


----------



## Scotley

Being an hour directly south of you and on the banks of said river, I feel your pain. Stay Hydrated! 

I'm going to try to get a post up today or tomorrow as we've delayed too long. I'll work you into the action as soon as Devin and you are ready.


----------



## Leif

Devon, please.  I'm not even sure what class I want to make him.  Druid, Ranger, Fighter, ....  I thought I had it settled at Ranger turned Druid.  Now, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Scotley

I'm sure you'll settle on something good. Will be ready for him.


----------



## Lou

Scott DeWar said:


> OMG! Dude, that was one of the many things I battled in 2011! I still have the trach scar when I was on a ventilator!!
> 
> that is pneumonia bacterium in both lungs. It is so bad because of just how much fluid builds/ how little O2 is taken in.




In my case, I tested positive for antibodies to two different parasitic bacteria at the same time, a double infection.

But my health and stamina are improving.


----------



## Lou

I am back online after a noob issue. We had a bad lightning storm a few weeks back and my computer circuit must have taken a hit. My battery backup started sparking. Then my video card started acting strange. So I decided to upgrade from a GTX 750Ti 1 GB to an RX 580 with 8GB. First mistake was not checking how many pins in the power supply connection. After I bought a 6pin-to-8pin adapter, I thought I was in business. But everything was crashing. So I started reading online about it. Every post ended with the need to upgrade the power supply. I had 650W PS, so I thought I was good. Then I started thinking. The system is over 5 years old. The PS is not even 80+ rated. So I asked my son about swapping video cards with me. Turns out we had a 850W 80+ GOLD PS sitting upstairs. Out with the old, and in with the new. The RX 580 works like a charm. We are now hitting the 100Mbps limit on our Internet with 3 of us streaming at the same time.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> I'm sure you'll settle on something good. Will be ready for him.




I don't know about that.  Druid turned Ranger makes more sense to me than the reverse -- he just got so pissed off at the rape of the world that he had to kick more bootay over it.  But I can't get myself in gear to finish him up.

Lou, glad you're feeling better and that you figured out how to work the "on" switch on your computer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Lou, glad your feeling better and that you figured out how to work the "on" switch on your computer.



 .. .. .. and remembered to plug it in.


----------



## Neurotic

Scott DeWar said:


> .. .. .. and remembered to plug it in.




Everything works better when turned on.

As an aside: once upon a time there was a firm that wanted our software and we did full demo. And there was one director strongly opposed to it. Finally, after he lost ground on various questions (we support everything they need) he asks 'and how does your software works without electricity?'  At that, even his colleagues looked at him funny. We shrugged and said it doesn't. So now they have the software plus two generators on site m inus one backward director


----------



## Leif

Bessmisla said:


> Thank you Leif and Mike.  I'm going to give the others a little more time to chime in before advancing.




You're welcome, I'm sure.  Um, who are you, anyway?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> You're welcome, I'm sure.  Um, who are you, anyway?



spammer and already reported.


----------



## Scotley

Curse you spammers. Bad enough the call me all day long, now they wanna invade my game?!


----------



## Neurotic

Which is actually good or you wouldn't post at all?


----------



## Neurotic

I'm on vacation with much reduced computer access - this is from mobile phone. I will try to keep up, but May take a day or two to make a post with rolls in it.


----------



## MetaVoid

Yay! It is back just as return from my tour!


----------



## Scotley

Hello all. Assuming anyone is still around. I had some trouble with the new format and my browser of choice and got rather frustrated and then rather busy. I'm trying to get up to speed with the changes and start posting again. 

How many of you are still around? Is there a will to restart this game or shall we move on to something else?


----------



## Neurotic

Continue! I just started 

Actually, half the group just started


----------



## Lou

I'm in.


----------



## MetaVoid

Adrian will sing you praises heard among the stars


----------



## Scotley

Very well. We should make a go of it then. Will try to get a post up before the end of the week.


----------



## MetaVoid

Which week


----------



## Scotley

You know me too well already. I am in fact working on it now.


----------



## Leif

I'm in of course.


----------



## Leif

What were we doing?


----------



## Neurotic

Leif said:


> What were we doing?



Cleaning out swarms of demonic insects by looking for the queen within the hive. Idealno, without fighting any swarms on th e way by stealth


----------



## Scotley

Indeed, he is correct. your army of Paladin's is threatened by the swarms as they have little effective attack or defense against them. The only hope you are aware of is the kill the queen or queens and hope the swarms disperse clearing your path.


----------



## Scotley

I had hoped to get more done before I leave town, but we've run out of time. I'm off on vacation next week and while I may be able to get in a post I expect to be distracted from the internet by the beach.


----------



## Scotley

Off to do a little face to face gaming for a change. Will be out of touch until Monday.


----------



## Lou

Wow! So nothing has happened since October? Life is either really fast or really slow.


----------



## Scotley

Make something happen!


----------



## Neurotic

We're waiting on you


----------



## Scotley

Will see what I can do...


----------



## Neurotic

Scotley said:


> Will see what I can do...



No, sorry, that was for @Lou, nit you


----------



## Scotley

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year all. Please evaluate your desire to restart this game in January. We've lost our momentum and too many players to continue as we are. Will discuss a restart with some new blood after the holidays if there is interest.


----------



## Neurotic

Merry Christmass!

Interested. Any time.


----------



## MetaVoid

I'm here too. And ready for new challenges.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------

